# NHL Anyone?



## Hockey

Season's starting soon, getting excited!

Favorite team? List them!


----------



## Max Horowitz

Avalanche


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Penguins always and forever


----------



## QweffL

Stars. 

Now that Modano and Turco are gone it would be really interesting to watch Stars, Red Wings and Blackhawks matchups.


----------



## Ironpain

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Penguins always and forever


How come you don't cheer for your home town Columbus Blue Jackets? Are you a Reds fan? That's cool (I don't cheer for the Leafs I just found it interesting cause I do the same thing. For me though my team is The Montreal Canadians (I at least need support my country if not my city lol)


----------



## Keith

Bruins


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Ironpain said:


> How come you don't cheer for your home town Columbus Blue Jackets? Are you a Reds fan? That's cool (I don't cheer for the Leafs I just found it interesting cause I do the same thing. For me though my team is The Montreal Canadians (I at least need support my country if not my city lol)


cause the penguins are my hometown team, i didn't move to columbus until later in life.

and no on the reds, i dont like baseball.


----------



## Hockey

Columbus is a city i wanna visit someday, i love the city name _Columbus_

My Fav team is the Flames


----------



## kindasorta

My team is the wings because I like their playing style and the Swedes playing there. But I just like a good game in general when it comes to the NHL. In the Elite league in Sweden I'm much more "one team only". I like following players from my team into the NHL, such as Lundqvist, Alfredsson and other really good players. I want them all to do well.


----------



## Squid24

Canadiens


----------



## saika

Buffalo Sabres! (Please don't make fun of me...being a Sabres fan is already depressing enough.) And since I've been living nearest to the Chicago Blackhawks for quite some time now, they've kinda grown on me as well...but now that they've won the Cup, I'm less interested. Let's go Buffalo!


----------



## JFmtl

go habs go


----------



## silentcliche

It's so hard being a Leafs fan but I am. If they can some how make the playoffs this year I'll be happy.


----------



## so_so_shy

Die hard Habs fan and that will never change(even though their management has been so damn aggravating for so long).


----------



## Favturquoise

Hockey seems to be more interesting that football! I love hockey and I wish my hubby felt the same way...lol yeah right, he ONLY likes football. I need to take him to a hockey game for his B'day ...lol


----------



## Clint Westwood

Red Wings all the way


----------



## Clumsy

I'm definitely a Flyers fan, through thick and thin.


----------



## dearagony

Die hard Habs fan here.


----------



## Hockey

Streit gone for 6 months, ouch, it's gotta hurt Tavares' plans to really break out haha, not saying it's gona affect too much, but Streit's a big part of their PP


----------



## Drewsy

Canucks fan here!


----------



## PGVan

Canucks look good going into this season. They finally shored up the defence. Luongo doesn't have the added pressure of being the captain. The great offence hasn't been changed much. Things can only get better!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Hockey said:


> Streit gone for 6 months, ouch, it's gotta hurt Tavares' plans to really break out haha, not saying it's gona affect too much, but Streit's a big part of their PP


and okopso is gone for a while as well, it's gonna be another ugly season for isles fans.


----------



## Hockey

yeah, i thought things might be turning around for them until now


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I'm flames fan, calgary born n' raised

Why does our team have to so retarded...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

...Jordan Eberle didn't just do that...did he? Nah...


----------



## silentcliche

^ That was filthy. Kipper is one of my goalies in the fantasy league but hot damn, that was a sick goal.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

That looked like something you'd see Mario Lemieux doing.


----------



## silentcliche

Totally. Beeeeeea-utiful toe drag and finish. That's one helluva first NHL goal...


----------



## Clint Westwood

Hell yeah!! Modano just scored on his first shot as a Red Wing!


----------



## SAgirl

I'm a Canucks fan that approves of Cory Schneider being in net.


----------



## JFmtl

SAgirl said:


> I'm a Canucks fan that approves of Cory Schneider being in net.


changing of the guard in vancouver, or Lou is just having a bad start?


----------



## leafs121688

silentcliche said:


> It's so hard being a Leafs fan but I am. If they can some how make the playoffs this year I'll be happy.


haha oh I feel your pain, although honestly I think it will do the team good to hurt for a couple more years while we improve our roster, we're better than last year.

Also, I've known Datsyuk was good for a while now but I just realized how absolutely insane he actually is, and he's a funny guy too. He's my second fav player, Toews is my all time fav.


----------



## Purple Pen

Scored box seat tickets to Saturday night's game in Vancouver, woot! :boogie


----------



## Christa25

Bruins fan since birth here.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Purple Pen said:


> Scored box seat tickets to Saturday night's game in Vancouver, woot! :boogie


wow how did you manage that? i've heard canucks tickets are very hard to get unless you're willing to shell out some big bucks.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

why does being a flames fan suck so much these days.... screw it
Go Habs...


----------



## Purple Pen

NeedleInTheHay said:


> wow how did you manage that? i've heard canucks tickets are very hard to get unless you're willing to shell out some big bucks.


Entered a contest. Luck of the draw, I guess. XD

But yeah, Canucks tickets are so expensive. Even the nosebleeds.


----------



## senrab

My Bills and Sabres....both in the basement of their leagues. Fun times all around


----------



## senrab

saika said:


> Buffalo Sabres! (Please don't make fun of me...being a Sabres fan is already depressing enough.) And since I've been living nearest to the Chicago Blackhawks for quite some time now, they've kinda grown on me as well...but now that they've won the Cup, I'm less interested. Let's go Buffalo!


it's been a great time for those of us in Sabreland so far this year, hasn't it?? :eyes:doh:rain


----------



## GoFlyers

Woohoo flyers... and we just signed a 3 year extension with giroux!!! So glad we got that out of the way


----------



## JFmtl

as an habs fan, i hated the 2006 playoffs! damn you Justin Williams and Cam Ward lol


----------



## JFmtl

NoSocialButterfly said:


> What an amazing comeback that was, it was great! I knew we had a heck of a team, but after going down 0-2 in the series I had my doubts about being able to pull it off.


Yeah, my hope where high when we led 2-0. But that habs team just could not solve Cam Ward, and everything went downhill after we lost Koivu, and then we blew game 3's lead and lost the rest of the series.


----------



## BenevolentSun

*Carey Price vs Jaroslav Halak watch*

Price : 8-5-1, 2.28 GAA, 0.92%, 2 shutouts
Halak: 8-2-1, 1.79 GAA, 0.93%, 3 shutouts

*Andrei Kostitsyn vs the 2003 draft. *

Ryan Getzlaf 18pts
Corey Perry 16pts
Eric Staal 15pts 
Nathan Horton 13pts
Mike Richards 13pts
Jeff Carter 11pts
*Andrei Kostitsyn 10pts*
Dustin Brown 9pts
Ryan Kesler 8pts
Zach Parise 6pts
Nikolai Zherdev 4pts
Patrick Eaves 3pts
Steve Bernier 2pts

*GuiGui vs PouPou watch:*

Guillaume Latendresse : 8 games, 3 goals, 3 assists, 6pts
Benoit Pouliot: 15 games, 4 goals, 4 assists, 8pts


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> 1) *Carey Price vs Jaroslav Halak watch*
> 
> Price : 8-5-1, 2.28 GAA, 0.92%, 2 shutouts
> Halak: 8-2-1, 1.79 GAA, 0.93%, 3 shutouts
> 
> *2) Andrei Kostitsyn vs the 2003 draft. *
> 
> Ryan Getzlaf 18pts
> Corey Perry 16pts
> Eric Staal 15pts
> Nathan Horton 13pts
> Mike Richards 13pts
> Jeff Carter 11pts
> *Andrei Kostitsyn 10pts*
> Dustin Brown 9pts
> Ryan Kesler 8pts
> Zach Parise 6pts
> Nikolai Zherdev 4pts
> Patrick Eaves 3pts
> Steve Bernier 2pts
> 
> *3) GuiGui vs PouPou watch:*
> 
> Guillaume Latendresse : 8 games, 3 goals, 3 assists, 6pts
> Benoit Pouliot: 15 games, 4 goals, 4 assists, 8pts


1) avantage Halak
2) Avantage getzlaf, Richards, Carter, esp given their previous years accomplishments. dont forget Parisé is injured too, and has too done much that Akost. 
3) Lats: 0.75 ppg, pou pou: 0.533 ppg
Avantage GuiGui


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

man the penguins just aren't the same team without staal in the lineup, he's their x factor.


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> man the penguins just aren't the same team without staal in the lineup, he's their x factor.


If Fleury could make a few saves....


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> 1) avantage Halak
> 2) Avantage getzlaf, Richards, Carter, esp given their previous years accomplishments. dont forget Parisé is injured too, and has too done much that Akost.
> 3) Lats: 0.75 ppg, pou pou: 0.533 ppg
> Avantage GuiGui


Price will end up with better numbers than Halak.
Kostitsyn wont end up on top of that list for sure, but i think he will position himself well among others. 
I'm keeping faith in Poupou, I like his physical game. He's transformed in that aspect from last year.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Price will end up with better numbers than Halak.
> Kostitsyn wont end up on top of that list for sure, but i think he will position himself well among others.
> I'm keeping faith in Poupou, I like his physical game. He's transformed in that aspect from last year.


Price has been doing well. But he also had good moments only to collaspe after in that past, so im still nervous about him.

Akost, well, he is inconsistent. he can be a force when he is into it. but comparison with players selected after like richards, getzlaf and co will never be in his favor.

Poupou has good potential for sure, but so far, fatendresse has been the better one post-trade. I do hope that poupou can becore a regular top 6 producer.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> If Fleury could make a few saves....


or stop blowing leads which a selke finalist will surely help with.


----------



## JFmtl

Marky down again


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Marky down again


Plus ca change, plus c'est pareil. Une chance qu'on a la réincarnation de Bobby Orr couleur noir dans notre alignement.

Et je tiens a mentionné que 2 des joueurs les plus importants du Canadien, Subban et Camallerri sont des ti-gars de chez nous. Oui j'ai bien dit CHEZ NOUS! :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

The best goalie in the NHL right now, and for so many years to come. The Price is Right!


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Plus ca change, plus c'est pareil. Une chance qu'on a la réincarnation de Bobby Orr couleur noir dans notre alignement.
> 
> Et je tiens a mentionné que 2 des joueurs les plus importants du Canadien, Subban et Camallerri sont des ti-gars de chez nous. Oui j'ai bien dit CHEZ NOUS! :b


You mean the leafs cant scout, draft and/or sign properly the Ontarians and Toronto-nians talented players? Toronto's Réjean Tremblays should be mad



BenevolentSun said:


> The best goalie in the NHL right now, and for so many years to come. The Price is Right!


haha at the music of "The Price is Right" in the bell centre.

Different that this moment:


----------



## BenevolentSun

*Updated*

1) *Carey Price vs Jaroslav Halak watch*

Price : 10-5-1, 2.18 GAA, 0.923%, 2 shutouts
Halak: 8-2-2, 1.79 GAA, 0.932%, 3 shutouts

*2) Andrei Kostitsyn vs the 2003 draft. *

Ryan Getzlaf 19pts
Corey Perry 18pts
Eric Staal 17pts 
Mike Richards 16pts
Jeff Carter 15pts
*Andrei Kostitsyn 13pts*
Nathan Horton 13pts
Dustin Brown 12pts
Ryan Kesler 12pts
Zach Parise 6pts
Nikolai Zherdev 5pts
Patrick Eaves 3pts
Steve Bernier 4ts

*3) GuiGui vs PouPou watch:*

Guillaume Latendresse : 8 games, 3 goals, 3 assists, 6pts
Benoit Pouliot: 17 games, 5 goals, 4 assists, 9pts


----------



## JFmtl

halak, richards, getzlaf, carter and guigui still wins :b


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

price is solid but halak is better, and lundqvist is better than them both. i actually think lundqvist is the best goalie in the nhl.
*
*


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Sean Avery is an asshat.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> halak, richards, getzlaf, carter and guigui still wins :b


Andrei Kostitsyn is a tank with lethal weapons. We should consider ourselves lucky to have such an amazing talent on our team. He is proving to be a great pick. Period. I don't care about who was chosen after him.

Jaroslav Halak might have better numbers now, but mark my words, Carey Price will win the Vezina. And Carey Price is the better goalie out of the 2. He is 2 years younger.

I really like what I see of Pouliot, I hope Guigui is taking notes on how to be real physical player in the NHL.


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> price is solid but halak is better, and lundqvist is better than them both. i actually think lundqvist is the best goalie in the nhl.


Halak is great but not better than Price. Carey Price is the best goalie in the world. If you don't believe it now, eventually you will come to reality.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Andrei Kostitsyn is a tank with lethal weapons. We should consider ourselves lucky to have such an amazing talent on our team. He is proving to be a great pick. Period. I don't care about who was chosen after him.
> 
> Jaroslav Halak might have better numbers now, but mark my words, Carey Price will win the Vezina. And Carey Price is the better goalie out of the 2. He is 2 years younger.
> 
> I really like what I see of Pouliot, I hope Guigui is taking notes on how to be real physical player in the NHL.


Even if Akost doesnt fall asleep this year like he use too after a couple of good games, Carter or getzlaf are those big talented center we always dream of but never get. and richards isnt as big, he was for sure the alpha male over habs players in the last playoffs.

as for Carey, he still has to prove he can keep his game on when things arent going as well as wanted, and in intense pressure situations.



BenevolentSun said:


> Halak is great but not better than Price. Carey Price is the best goalie in the world. If you don't believe it now, eventually you will come to reality.


JS giguere and gustavson are the 2 best goalie of the world :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

BenevolentSun said:


> Jaroslav Halak might have better numbers now, but mark my words, Carey Price will win the Vezina. And Carey Price is the better goalie out of the 2. He is 2 years younger.


Bump.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> Bump.


are you saying that price will win the vezina this year or at some point in his career?


----------



## hellofromthegutter

blackhawks!


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> are you saying that price will win the vezina this year or at some point in his career?


This year.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> This year.


very optomistic your sir.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> very optomistic your sir.


Realistic my friend.

- Price wins the Vezina trophy this year.
- P.K Subban will be a candidate for the Calder.
- Tomas Plekanec will be a candidate for the Selke.

-Price will be the starting goalie in 2014 for Team Canada

You know what I love about Price? His ability to deal with pressure situations. He's done it throughout his whole career and won at every level. And it's not going to stop.


Won the Del Wilson Trophy (WHL Top Goaltender) in 2007.
Won the CHL Goaltender of the Year Award in 2007.
Won the Calder Cup with the Hamilton Bulldogs in 2007.
Won the Jack A. Butterfield Trophy (Calder Cup MVP) in 2007.
Named NHL Rookie of the Month in March 2008.
Named to the NHL All-Rookie Team in 2008.
Named to the NHL All-Star Game in 2009 (starter).
Named to the NHL YoungStars Game in 2009

*in his final year of major junior, Price was named to Team Canada for the 2007 World Junior Championships in Leksand, Sweden. He led Team Canada to a third consecutive gold medal and was named Tournament MVP and Top Goaltender after going 6-0 with 2 shutouts, a 1.14 GAA and .961 save percentage. He was also named to the Tournament All-Star Team along with teammates Jonathan Toews and Kris Letang.*


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> This year.


would you put money on that?


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Realistic my friend.
> 
> - Price wins the Vezina trophy this year.
> - P.K Subban will be a candidate for the Calder.
> - Tomas Plekanec will be a candidate for the Selke.
> 
> -Price will be the starting goalie in 2014 for Team Canada
> 
> You know what I love about Price? His ability to deal with pressure situations. He's done it throughout his whole career and won at every level. And it's not going to stop.
> 
> 
> Won the Del Wilson Trophy (WHL Top Goaltender) in 2007.
> Won the CHL Goaltender of the Year Award in 2007.
> Won the Calder Cup with the Hamilton Bulldogs in 2007.
> Won the Jack A. Butterfield Trophy (Calder Cup MVP) in 2007.
> Named NHL Rookie of the Month in March 2008.
> Named to the NHL All-Rookie Team in 2008.
> Named to the NHL All-Star Game in 2009 (starter).
> Named to the NHL YoungStars Game in 2009
> 
> *in his final year of major junior, Price was named to Team Canada for the 2007 World Junior Championships in Leksand, Sweden. He led Team Canada to a third consecutive gold medal and was named Tournament MVP and Top Goaltender after going 6-0 with 2 shutouts, a 1.14 GAA and .961 save percentage. He was also named to the Tournament All-Star Team along with teammates Jonathan Toews and Kris Letang.*


And why not a Conn Smythe in 2011?


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

So what do people think about the Ian white/ Brett Sutter deal?

Why do I have to be a flames fan....
Worst GM in league.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> So what do people think about the Ian white/ Brett Sutter deal?
> 
> Why do I have to be a flames fan....
> Worst GM in league.


Brian Burke is the GM of the Flames?


----------



## JFmtl

kostopoulos is an ok 4th liner, plays with lots of heart.

White vs Babchuck, i dont know much about babchuck, aside that his tsn profile implies that he is a big D-men with some offensive flair and upside.


----------



## JFmtl

the cheat said:


> Brian Burke is the GM of the Flames?


How can you call Brian Burke worse GM?! He built the Bruins to be a powerhouse for years to come!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

the cheat said:


> Brian Burke is the GM of the Flames?


oh come on.. it may have been a close race in the last few years but burkie is legitimately trying to improve (I know that he is failing miserably) but the recent moves by Sutter have catapulted him into the lead (or in the rear).


----------



## leafs121688

Ah yes the infamous Kessel trade! Kessel is a good player BUT I think the players he played with in Boston made him look better than he actually is, and in Toronto he doesn't have those same guys. But really, how can we expect a lot from this team? Our first line includes Tyler Bozak who is basically an AHLer.

And yeah Avery is indeed an asshat. I really want Chara to **** him up no matter how long he's suspended for. Did anyone hear Belak's comments? "I wouldn't piss on Avery if he was on fire" HAHA ahhhhh yes.


----------



## GoFlyers

Crazy flyers lightning game going on right now! Glad that stamkos got the hat trick someone *cough* crosby *cought* was getting a little too close to him in points and goals.

Stamkos for hart, art ross, and richard !!!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

GoFlyers said:


> Crazy flyers lightning game going on right now! Glad that stamkos got the hat trick someone *cough* crosby *cought* was getting a little too close to him in points and goals.
> 
> Stamkos for hart, art ross, and richard !!!


wait a flyers fan that would rather crosby lose the mvp then actually have the flyers win, hah.

doesn't surprise me too much considering they always cheer "crosby" sucks even though he torches them about every single game.


----------



## JFmtl

leafs121688 said:


> Ah yes the infamous Kessel trade! Kessel is a good player BUT I think the players he played with in Boston made him look better than he actually is, and in Toronto he doesn't have those same guys. But really, how can we expect a lot from this team? Our first line includes Tyler Bozak who is basically an AHLer.
> 
> And yeah Avery is indeed an asshat. I really want Chara to **** him up no matter how long he's suspended for. Did anyone hear Belak's comments? "I wouldn't piss on Avery if he was on fire" HAHA ahhhhh yes.


The Kessel trade would have been good if he was the final piece missing in order for you guys to contend... but it made no sense as you guys dont even have an adequate center to play with him.



GoFlyers said:


> Crazy flyers lightning game going on right now! Glad that stamkos got the hat trick someone *cough* crosby *cought* was getting a little too close to him in points and goals.
> 
> Stamkos for hart, art ross, and richard !!!


And Patrick Roy said that the QJMHL became too defencive because of guy boucher lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> would you put money on that?


With fair odds, I would definitely do it.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> And why not a Conn Smythe in 2011?


I think he could do it. :b


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> With fair odds, I would definitely do it.


fair odds eh? what is that about 1000 to 1? heh


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> fair odds eh? what is that about 1000 to 1? heh


I suspect math was not your strongest subject in school.


----------



## 2Talkative

RIP Pat Burns...

Going to frame my Pat Burns Pro Set card today.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

2Talkative said:


> RIP Pat Burns...
> 
> Going to frame my Pat Burns Pro Set card today.


I'm embarrassed, for the HHOF and the game itself, for not having inducted him a few weeks ago while he was still alive. Maybe he didn't want to be seen in public though, he probably looked so frail. I've had family members die and it didn't make me tear up as much as I did reading Burns obituaries on various websites.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> I suspect math was not your strongest subject in school.


i suspect detecting sarcasm wasn't yours.


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> i suspect detecting sarcasm wasn't yours.


I was being sarcastic myself. Didn't you detect that? I thought you would since your an expert.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Go Blue Jackets (Nash is tearing it up) and Pens. Get to see them play on Dec, 4 in Columbus.


----------



## JFmtl

Carré Price, another great week. probably an nhl start of the week again.

only thing, respect is earned in march-april-may-june, not in october-november.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> I was being sarcastic myself. Didn't you detect that? I thought you would since your an expert.


"you're"... but yes i did detect that and we can continue this pretty much forever but what would your real odds be on price winning the vezina this year?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

addictedtochaos said:


> Go Blue Jackets (Nash is tearing it up) and Pens. Get to see them play on Dec, 4 in Columbus.


I've been a Pens fan my whole life and live very close to Nationwide Arena and will also be attending.


----------



## silentcliche

JFmtl said:


> Carré Price, another great week. probably an nhl start of the week again.
> 
> only thing, respect is earned in march-april-may-june, not in october-november.


Agreed. Price has been amazing so far and he's got a great team in front of him but I'll reserve Vezina talks for him until at least half then season is played. That said, I like that Tim Thomas has gotten back into his Vezina-winning form. I always liked him as a player even though he plays for the team that's been benefiting from the Leafs' front office incompetence for the last few years (and years to come).


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> "you're"... but yes i did detect that and we can continue this pretty much forever but what would your real odds be on price winning the vezina this year?


I really appreciate you pointing out my grammar mistakes. I get to learn that way. You know, it's not always easy when english is not your first language, specially when you speak 5 different languages. How many languages do you speak my friend?

To answer your question, in terms of analyzing Price's odds of winning the vezina, it's very simple. You realize that he's the best goalie in the world and go from there. It just makes things so much easier.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> I really appreciate you pointing out my grammar mistakes. I get to learn that way. You know, it's not always easy when english is not your first language, specially when you speak 5 different languages. How many languages do you speak my friend?
> 
> To answer your question, in terms of analyzing Price's odds of winning the vezina, it's very simple. You realize that he's the best goalie in the world and go from there. It just makes things so much easier.


this whole post made me laugh


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> this whole post made me laugh


Glad I could entertain you. I empathize with retardation. Don't worry, there's plenty of support on this site.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Glad I could entertain you. I empathize with retardation. Don't worry, there's plenty of support on this site.


Il parait que quand ton cerveau ne connait qu'une seule langue, il devient plus paresseux:teeth


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> Il parait que quand ton cerveau ne connait qu'une seule langue, il devient plus paresseux:teeth


better to have a lazy brain than an absolutely insane one that thinks carey price will win the vezina and maybe the conn smythe this year.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

NeedleInTheHay said:


> better to have a lazy brain than an absolutely insane one that thinks carey price will win the vezina and maybe the conn smythe this year.


So far, Price has been playing really well... is almost posting equally ridiculous numbers as Thomas. If he continues playing this well, Conn Smythe and Vezina are real possibilities. Chances are he'll come back down to earth though.

I'd rather see Stamkos get 50 in 50... and being a flames fan, I hate the bolts.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> So far, Price has been playing really well... is almost posting equally ridiculous numbers as Thomas. If he continues playing this well, Conn Smythe and Vezina are real possibilities. Chances are he'll come back down to earth though.
> 
> I'd rather see Stamkos get 50 in 50... and being a flames fan, I hate the bolts.


it's a long season... at this point last year anze kopitar was the run away mvp and the capitals were by far the favorites to win the cup.


----------



## JFmtl

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> So far, Price has been playing really well... is almost posting equally ridiculous numbers as Thomas. If he continues playing this well, Conn Smythe and Vezina are real possibilities. Chances are he'll come back down to earth though.
> 
> I'd rather see Stamkos get 50 in 50... and being a flames fan, I hate the bolts.


price, thomas and probably quick are among early front runners. but lets see you can maintain their level of play throughout the season.

Im worried though that Price could suffer from fatigue if he continues to play as much games as he do. I dont think he has ever played 70 + games, plus playoffs in a season ever in his career. This could catch him later in season or in the playoffs.



NeedleInTheHay said:


> it's a long season... at this point last year anze kopitar was the run away mvp and the capitals were by far the favorites to win the cup.


The caps were pretty much favourite until the horn sounded at the end of game 7. They got Halak'ed, plain and simple. usually, shooting 50+ times a game should get you the win, but Halak was in god-mode in game 5 to 7, he got into the caps players' head and he stole the series.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> price, thomas and probably quick are among early front runners. but lets see you can maintain their level of play throughout the season.
> 
> Im worried though that Price could suffer from fatigue if he continues to play as much games as he do. I dont think he has ever played 70 + games, plus playoffs in a season ever in his career. This could catch him later in season or in the playoffs.
> 
> The caps were pretty much favourite until the horn sounded at the end of game 7. They got Halak'ed, plain and simple. usually, shooting 50+ times a game should get you the win, but Halak was in god-mode in game 5 to 7, he got into the caps players' head and he stole the series.


that's kinda my point... it's way too early to speculate what will happen at this point of the season.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^But it's fun to do so, isn't it?


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> better to have a lazy brain than an absolutely insane one that thinks carey price will win the vezina and maybe the conn smythe this year.


You forgot the Hart trophy. If the season ended today, he would be a candidate.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> You forgot the Hart trophy. If the season ended today, he would be a candidate.


and if price gets his offensive on, he could still catch on and win the Art Ross and the Rocket Richard.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> and if price gets his offensive on, he could still catch on and win the Art Ross and the Rocket Richard.


He did make an attempt (don't remember vs who, refresh my memory please) to score on an empty netter not too long ago. You can't say he's not trying to add offense. :b

I also think it's time for Tomas Plekanec to get recognition for being one of the best defensive forwards in the game. He was matched up vs Crosby in the playoffs vs the Penguins, and did an amazing job. This year the Habs are #1 in PK. He is Jacques Martin's go to guy on the PK.


----------



## JFmtl

PK is the guy to go on the PK


----------



## Squid24

I thought the habs overpaid for Plekanec's career year, I'm happy to see that I was totally wrong, he's better than ever. It couldn't come at a better time because the Gomez anchor is going to weight the team down for another three years. He's still productive in ways that don't show on the scoresheet, but I don't see how the team can afford his cap hit after next year.


----------



## Purple Pen

So who thinks Stamkos nets 50 in 50?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Purple Pen said:


> So who thinks Stamkos nets 50 in 50?


not me... but i think he could have the second 60 goal season since mario in the mid 90's.


----------



## Purple Pen

NeedleInTheHay said:


> not me... but i think he could have the second 60 goal season since mario in the mid 90's.


Ovechkin scored 65 goals a few seasons ago.


----------



## JFmtl

Purple Pen said:


> So who thinks Stamkos nets 50 in 50?


It's not impossible, but i think it's unlikely to happen. Stamkos will likely hit a colder streak at some point in the season. but if he is still in the loop after 40 games, then it will be very interesting.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm not sure if he'll get 50 in 50 but I'm also interested in if he'll score another 49 (or more), on top of the 21 he already has, for a 70 goal year.


----------



## silentcliche

Stamkos is on fire this season. 70 goals might seem far-fetched but as long as he's got Marty St. Louis feeding him the puck he's got a fighting chance. Plus it doesn't hurt his chances that he's been hard-nosed for the net this year. A lot more variety than his typical left-faceoff-circle-one-timer.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Martin St-Louis doesn't seem to get the recognition for the amazing hockey player he really is. Good thing you pointed out silentcliche.


----------



## silentcliche

Yeah, definitely. St. Louis is one of my favourite players right now. The guy's 35 and he hasn't shown any signs of slowing down. He's probably the most under appreciated playmaker in the NHL.

Not to take anything away from Stamkos but he's really lucky to have someone like St. Louis to dish him the puck. Killer 1-2 combo.


----------



## leafs121688

Stamkos is awesome to watch, he has this huge smile everytime he scores lol. He loves the game and isn't cocky about it.

Also, I have a feeling that Kessel isn't the greatest dressing room guy... I don't know much about his character and personality in Boston but there had to be a reason why Boston would give up a player of his skill even if they did get high picks for him.


----------



## BenevolentSun

leafs121688 said:


> Stamkos is awesome to watch, he has this huge smile everytime he scores lol. He loves the game and isn't cocky about it.
> 
> Also, I have a feeling that Kessel isn't the greatest dressing room guy... I don't know much about his character and personality in Boston but there had to be a reason why Boston would give up a player of his skill even if they did get high picks for him.


Saying Kessel isn't the greatest dressing room guy is pure speculation, unless you have something to back it up.

The trade in itself was great for Boston. They needed to free the cap space to sign other players. Not to mention what they got in return.


----------



## JFmtl

silentcliche said:


> Yeah, definitely. St. Louis is one of my favourite players right now. The guy's 35 and he hasn't shown any signs of slowing down. He's probably the most under appreciated playmaker in the NHL.
> 
> Not to take anything away from Stamkos but he's really lucky to have someone like St. Louis to dish him the puck. Killer 1-2 combo.


That goes 2 ways though. St-Louis is lucky to play with such a great talent as Stamkos. people compare stamkos' and crosby's linemate, but is St-Louis passed the puck to Dupuis, Kunitz, etc, he would have an harder time.

Now, a Crosby-Stamkos combo would just be amazing lol



leafs121688 said:


> Stamkos is awesome to watch, he has this huge smile everytime he scores lol. He loves the game and isn't cocky about it.
> 
> Also, I have a feeling that Kessel isn't the greatest dressing room guy... I don't know much about his character and personality in Boston but there had to be a reason why Boston would give up a player of his skill even if they did get high picks for him.


As benevolent said, they needed cap space. on the short term until seguin and whoever is drafted next year develops, bruins would be stronger with kessel in. They traded the guy with the most value that they thought to be somewhat expendable on the long term.

really, from toronto, this trade is the kind of trade when you are one piece away from greatness, not when you are rebuilding.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Purple Pen said:


> Ovechkin scored 65 goals a few seasons ago.


yeah thats what i meant, ovi had one a couple years ago and stamoks would be the second player to do it since mario.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

any see the pronger penalty in OT today?

As a flames fan... im disappointed... we dont want points...

But kippers save minutes later was amazing.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Crosby with points in 12 straight including the hat trick today, could have had 4 had he not been stoned on the penalty shot by kipper who played out of his mind.


----------



## silentcliche

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> any see the pronger penalty in OT today?
> 
> As a flames fan... im disappointed... we dont want points...
> 
> But kippers save minutes later was amazing.


Chancy call but I ultimately think it was the right call. If anything, I think it was called in retaliation of Pronger stealing pucks at the end of games :lol


----------



## Lateralus

The Jackets are looking good this year, it's exciting. Although they lost to the Wings last night I think they played them tough and hopefully they can even it up tomorrow.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

silentcliche said:


> Chancy call but I ultimately think it was the right call. If anything, I think it was called in retaliation of Pronger stealing pucks at the end of games :lol


It's one of those things... was it really a penalty? probably not

But was it dirty, cheeky and Avery? obsolutely

had it been richards screening and prongs shooting I bet it wouldve counted


----------



## BenevolentSun

Stamkos has been in the NHL for his 3rd season now.

St. Louis 

2003 : 70 pts
2004 : 94 pts (Stanley Cup)
2005 : Lock-out
2006 : 61 pts
2007 : 102 pts
2008 : 83 pts
2009 : 80 pts
2010 : 94 pts
2011 : 29 pts in 23 games.

With 2 full seasons with Stamkos he totaled 174 pts.
His 2 season prior to that without Stamkos he totaled 185 pts.

St.Louis does not need Stamkos to be a great player. They are great together however.

he is also playing his 5th consecutive season without missing one single game, and this considering he's one of the smallest players in the NHL @ 5'9 and the fact he doesn't shy away from the physical game.

Like I said, this guy does not get the recognition for the amazing player he really is.


----------



## leafs121688

BenevolentSun said:


> Saying Kessel isn't the greatest dressing room guy is pure speculation, unless you have something to back it up.


By saying "I have a feeling" it is indeed pure speculation and just my personal opinion.

And I don't know how to quote two different people in one reply, but JFmtl said:

"really, from toronto, this trade is the kind of trade when you are one piece away from greatness, not when you are rebuilding."

Yes exactly sir. There's a job opening for Leafs GM, do you want it? Burke, he uh, he disappeared. I think we should look to the Oilers as a rebuilding blueprint.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Stamkos has been in the NHL for his 3rd season now.
> 
> St. Louis
> 
> 2003 : 70 pts
> 2004 : 94 pts (Stanley Cup)
> 2005 : Lock-out
> 2006 : 61 pts
> 2007 : 102 pts
> 2008 : 83 pts
> 2009 : 80 pts
> 2010 : 94 pts
> 2011 : 29 pts in 23 games.
> 
> With 2 full seasons with Stamkos he totaled 174 pts.
> His 2 season prior to that without Stamkos he totaled 185 pts.
> 
> St.Louis does not need Stamkos to be a great player. They are great together however.
> 
> he is also playing his 5th consecutive season without missing one single game, and this considering he's one of the smallest players in the NHL @ 5'9 and the fact he doesn't shy away from the physical game.
> 
> Like I said, this guy does not get the recognition for the amazing player he really is.


St-Louis is a great player, but that plays in a Sunbelt, less media converted, in the shadow of other players.

But he did have great teammates to play with in the past, the Lecavalier (in prime), Richards, Stamkos and many i forget. He would have had the kind of production he had playing with dupuis and kunitz.



leafs121688 said:


> By saying "I have a feeling" it is indeed pure speculation and just my personal opinion.
> 
> And I don't know how to quote two different people in one reply, but JFmtl said:
> 
> "really, from toronto, this trade is the kind of trade when you are one piece away from greatness, not when you are rebuilding."
> 
> Yes exactly sir. There's a job opening for Leafs GM, do you want it? Burke, he uh, he disappeared. I think we should look to the Oilers as a rebuilding blueprint.


Ewwww, I would never soil myself by working with the leafs :b
To build like the Oilers, you would need your first rounds picks... And it would mean another fews years not in the playoffs. The best model is the red wings, they never needed to tank to get high picks, they manage to get good players for late draft picks and often end up signing good "last piece of the puzzle" free agents, and they havent missed the playoffs since probably the days of 21 team nhl or so...

and to multi quote, there is this +" button, just at the right of Quote. you select the first few posts with the +, then the last post you want to quote with the "quote" button


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> St-Louis is a great player, but that plays in a Sunbelt, less media converted, in the shadow of other players.
> 
> But he did have great teammates to play with in the past, the Lecavalier (in prime), Richards, Stamkos and many i forget. He would have had the kind of production he had playing with dupuis and kunitz.


Dupuis and Kunitz? I don't think it's fair to compare St.Louis with Crosby, Crosby is superstar level.

Besides, Crosby has excellent players to boost his production too, 1/3 of his points come from the powerplay. He's played with other elite or high offensive caliber players all his career when playing with the man advantage, and still does.


----------



## silentcliche

leafs121688 said:


> Also, I have a feeling that Kessel isn't the greatest dressing room guy... I don't know much about his character and personality in Boston but there had to be a reason why Boston would give up a player of his skill even if they did get high picks for him.


Judging from his comments after he got benched during the Dallas game, it could be a possibly but deep down I don't think that's the case. It seems to me that there's a rift between Ron Wilson and the team. He just can't seem to keep the boys motivated.

That said, I hope the Leafs can pick up B. Richards if the Stars don't re-sign him. Phil needs a playmaker to create space for him so he can show off that great release he's got.


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Dupuis and Kunitz? I don't think it's fair to compare St.Louis with Crosby, Crosby is superstar level.
> 
> Besides, Crosby has excellent players to boost his production too, 1/3 of his points come from the powerplay. He's played with other elite or high offensive caliber players all his career when playing with the man advantage, and still does.


Aside from when he plays with Malkin occasionnally, he usually have crappy linemates. he doesnt have guys like semin, backtrom, his regular linemates are dupuis and Kunitz. and the pens powerplay is weak if i recall correctly.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> Aside from when he plays with Malkin occasionnally, he usually have crappy linemates. he doesnt have guys like semin, backtrom, his regular linemates are dupuis and Kunitz. and the pens powerplay is weak if i recall correctly.


you are correct about the power play.... having an mvp/art ross winner on your line like stamkos does is a little better then grinders like dupuis and kunitz. they are solid players but definitely not first line wingers, you could argue kunitz is a decent second line winger.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Aside from when he plays with Malkin occasionnally, he usually have crappy linemates. he doesnt have guys like semin, backtrom, his regular linemates are dupuis and Kunitz. and the pens powerplay is weak if i recall correctly.


I'm not disputing the fact that Dupuis and Kunitz aren't 1st line material players, and that Crosby can make a no-name into a name. Just like Lemieux made Kevin Stevens a 30goal or more scorer back in the days. I just don't see what it has to do with St Louis.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> I'm not disputing the fact that Dupuis and Kunitz aren't 1st line material players, and that Crosby can make a no-name into a name. Just like Lemieux made Kevin Stevens a 30goal or more scorer back in the days. I just don't see what it has to do with St Louis.


eh Kevin Stevens (he had 123 points one year where mario missed almost half the season, and 2 50 + goal seasons) was one of the most dominating power forwards of all time with and without mario until he got his face smashed in...

now warren young and robbie brown make a much better case.


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> eh Kevin Stevens (he had 123 points one year where mario missed almost half the season, and 2 50 + goal seasons) was one of the most dominating power forwards of all time with and without mario until he got his face smashed in...
> 
> now warren young and robbie brown make a much better case.


I could have said the same about Jagr. Stevens balls were blessed to play with 2 of the best offensive forces this game has ever seen.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

natural hat trick for crosby tonight and 8 straight wins for the pens, 10-0-1 in their last 11. considering ill be seeing them play live next game, i hope they can keep it up.


----------



## leafs121688

Hopefully scoring tickets to a Marlies game soon. Too bad no one goes to AHL games...cheap tickets and hockey played with heart.


----------



## Purple Pen

If Henrik Sedin gets an assist tonight against the Blackhawks, he will have 100 assists in his last 82 games. Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## JFmtl

leafs121688 said:


> Hopefully scoring tickets to a Marlies game soon. Too bad no one goes to AHL games...cheap tickets and hockey played with heart.


Yeah, AHL hockey is fun to go to when NHL tickets are beyond the reach of the wallet.

Went there when the hamilton bulldogs played a game at the bell centre. It was a fun experience, esp for 10$ tickets.


----------



## leafs121688

JFmtl said:


> Yeah, AHL hockey is fun to go to when NHL tickets are beyond the reach of the wallet.
> 
> Went there when the hamilton bulldogs played a game at the bell centre. It was a fun experience, esp for 10$ tickets.


The highest ticket price is like $30 for lower bowl seats and that's even cheap lol. The last AHL game I saw was on CBC and it was Marlies vs. Bulldogs and it was a good game.

Is Toronto the only city to have an NHL team and it's AHL affiliate in the same city? 
By the way there was a interesting point brought up by a radio commentator about the effects of having the NHL and AHL teams in the same city using Toronto as an example - his point being that the AHLers already are showing symptoms of "blue and white disease" even before they make the big league. Having the team in the US somewhere is better for its development.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

leafs121688 said:


> Is Toronto the only city to have an NHL team and it's AHL affiliate in the same city?


nope philly has the flyers and the phantoms.


----------



## JFmtl

leafs121688 said:


> The highest ticket price is like $30 for lower bowl seats and that's even cheap lol. The last AHL game I saw was on CBC and it was Marlies vs. Bulldogs and it was a good game.
> 
> Is Toronto the only city to have an NHL team and it's AHL affiliate in the same city?
> By the way there was a interesting point brought up by a radio commentator about the effects of having the NHL and AHL teams in the same city using Toronto as an example - his point being that the AHLers already are showing symptoms of "blue and white disease" even before they make the big league. Having the team in the US somewhere is better for its development.


I think the game we went, lower bowl seats were almost 50$. We took the cheapest, upper bowl seats, next to the wall lol. But overall, it was a better experience than the Montréal Junior games, which are more expensive, and less comfortable.

I think Toronto is now the only city with both NHL and AHL clubs in same city. Philadephia used to have both in same city, nhl club playing in the modern arena and ahl playing in the older arena, but since they demolished the older arena, the ahl club moved.

The biggest advantage of having both in same city must be that a player called-up from farm team doesnt have to take a plane to get to nhl club. and its probably easier to monitor the progress of ahl players.

As for ahl getting "blue and white" syndrome, i dont know, they get the loser mentality even in ahl? or they are jealous of the AHL team playing in the air canada centre making millions of dollars?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I don't think the Toronto AHL players have blue and white disease, I think they just suck. Their NHL team is a glorified AHL team.


----------



## leafs121688

JFmtl said:


> I think the game we went, lower bowl seats were almost 50$. We took the cheapest, upper bowl seats, next to the wall lol. But overall, it was a better experience than the Montréal Junior games, which are more expensive, and less comfortable.
> 
> I think Toronto is now the only city with both NHL and AHL clubs in same city. Philadephia used to have both in same city, nhl club playing in the modern arena and ahl playing in the older arena, but since they demolished the older arena, the ahl club moved.
> 
> The biggest advantage of having both in same city must be that a player called-up from farm team doesnt have to take a plane to get to nhl club. and its probably easier to monitor the progress of ahl players.
> 
> As for ahl getting "blue and white" syndrome, i dont know, they get the loser mentality even in ahl? or they are jealous of the AHL team playing in the air canada centre making millions of dollars?


The good thing is that the arena isn't really that big so the upper bowl seats aren't even bad seats, unless you're stuck behind a pillar or some crappy thing like that. Haha wall seats, classic.

True about call-ups being easy, I never thought about that before. AHL life can be a grind, lots of buses rather than charter flights.

The loser mentality haha. I'd imagine the Marlies get more attention than a lot of other AHL teams do just for being in Toronto so yeah I'd say they're more prone to catching the disease. They do a lot of community work so it could be more like "goodwill" attention rather than glorification. If it was jealousy they could all play their little hearts out sando maybe they'd be called-up and they get that pay raise. Then again the players the Leafs DO call up aren't the ones playing the best lol.



the cheat said:


> I don't think the Toronto AHL players have blue and white disease, I think they just suck. Their NHL team is a glorified AHL team.


Naww Marlies don't suck


----------



## leafs121688

Anyone watch that crazy long Ducks-Oilers shootout?


----------



## JFmtl

nah i missed it. went long?


----------



## silentcliche

irishK said:


> my love grows


I saw this the other day and it was impressed by his enthusiasm. I'm so used to the typical wooden personalities like Toews and Crosby that this was a breath of fresh air.

The Byfuglien poem was the best one :lol


----------



## leafs121688

JFmtl said:


> nah i missed it. went long?


Yep, 10 rounds lol.


----------



## Purple Pen

irishK said:


> my love grows


Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, lol.

Finally got a shootout win tonight.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Pens on a 11 game winning streak right now and doing it without Malkin and Staal. Crosby on a 17 game point streak with 20 goals and 15 assists during that span... Who can stop them when fully healthy?


----------



## JFmtl

leafs121688 said:


> Yep, 10 rounds lol.


wow, that is a long shoot-out. We have yet to have any shootout with the habs this season



NeedleInTheHay said:


> Pens on a 11 game winning streak right now and doing it without Malkin and Staal. Crosby on a 17 game point streak with 20 goals and 15 assists during that span... Who can stop them when fully healthy?


Jaroslav Halak (and the 2009-2010 Markov-less habs).


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> wow, that is a long shoot-out. We have yet to have any shootout with the habs this season
> 
> Jaroslav Halak (and the 2009-2010 Markov-less habs).


darn didn't realize the habs still had halak or this was last year? does that mean the hawks automatically get to keep the cup since this year apparently doesn't count?


----------



## silentcliche

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Pens on a 11 game winning streak right now and doing it without Malkin and Staal. Crosby on a 17 game point streak with 20 goals and 15 assists during that span... Who can stop them when fully healthy?


The only ones that are going to stop them are themselves. More specifically, if Fleury loses focus and starts giving up weak goals as he's unfortunately prone to do. And as much as I'd like to see Sid keep up this pace, he's going to slow down and the Pens are going to be hard up for offense especially since Malkin and J. Staal are out.


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> darn didn't realize the habs still had halak or this was last year? does that mean the hawks automatically get to keep the cup since this year apparently doesn't count?


Up so far, both the habs and pens have a similar core of players than they had last playoffs (Price step in this year to replace halak quite goodly)

Just saying, the pens with the Crosby's, the Malkin's and co have been stopped in the past, and could be stopped again. And injuries are part of the games, rare are the teams in playoffs with an all 100% healthy lineup, with 100% of their key players in.

And in the capped/parity context of today's NHL, even the best teams have the potential to be beaten on a 7 game series.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> Up so far, both the habs and pens have a similar core of players than they had last playoffs (Price step in this year to replace halak quite goodly)
> 
> Just saying, the pens with the Crosby's, the Malkin's and co have been stopped in the past, and could be stopped again. And injuries are part of the games, rare are the teams in playoffs with an all 100% healthy lineup, with 100% of their key players in.
> 
> And in the capped/parity context of today's NHL, even the best teams have the potential to be beaten on a 7 game series.


sure yeah the worst they have done in the past 3 years was lose a game 7 in the second round to a goalie playing out of his mind... they were a very tired team coming off 2 consecutive stanley cups and their important players played a ton in the olympics last year as well... so on an off year the worst they did was come within a game of a third straight conference final.


----------



## leafs121688

Leafs fans threw waffles on the ice last night. Like...waffles? Really? I hate people throwing things on the ice other than hats in hattricks but I had to laugh at that.

Waffles and blood-flicking, yep what a great night that was last night...


----------



## so_so_shy

leafs121688 said:


> Leafs fans threw waffles on the ice last night. Like...waffles? Really? I hate people throwing things on the ice other than hats in hattricks but I had to laugh at that.
> 
> Waffles and blood-flicking, yep what a great night that was last night...


Thats what happens when your gm trades away two first rounders and an early second when the team is in the beginning stage of a rebuild! Everybody knew it was a senseless trade at the time except for leaf fans who were flying high off the novelty of it.


----------



## leafs121688

^ We aren't officially rebuilding anymore since the Kessel deal imo. Burke wants to rebuild through the trade...who the hell are we going to get through the trade that isn't some veteran who was once good but is past his prime? And teams are locking up their young guys to long term contracts so that's option B gone.

Good news though, Richard Peddie is retiring! YAY!


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> sure yeah the worst they have done in the past 3 years was lose a game 7 in the second round to a goalie playing out of his mind... they were a very tired team coming off 2 consecutive stanley cups and their important players played a ton in the olympics last year as well... so on an off year the worst they did was come within a game of a third straight conference final.


booohooohoooo. Great teams solves the hot goalies and dont need the "oh noes, we were tired" excuses. Every year or so, there is at least one team having a goalie playing out of his mind. If the pens wants to win again, they will have to be able to solve it. Sure, the pens are one of the favourites for the cup at this point, but you dont win the cup in December over a 20 ish games hot streak. Lots of hockey is left to play, and lots of obstacles on the road for all serious contenders, including the pens.



leafs121688 said:


> ^ We aren't officially rebuilding anymore since the Kessel deal imo. Burke wants to rebuild through the trade...who the hell are we going to get through the trade that isn't some veteran who was once good but is past his prime? And teams are locking up their young guys to long term contracts so that's option B gone.
> 
> Good news though, Richard Peddie is retiring! YAY!


But Burke was supposed to be free from Peddie's interventions anyway :b.
Burke maybe still have the options to overpay for UFA next year. Or you guys can get Scott Gomez if you want


----------



## Purple Pen

Nazzy got his #19 retired tonight. The ceremony was quite good.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> booohooohoooo. Great teams solves the hot goalies and dont need the "oh noes, we were tired" excuses. Every year or so, there is at least one team having a goalie playing out of his mind. If the pens wants to win again, they will have to be able to solve it. Sure, the pens are one of the favourites for the cup at this point, but you dont win the cup in December over a 20 ish games hot streak. Lots of hockey is left to play, and lots of obstacles on the road for all serious contenders, including the pens.


of course but if you dont think that playing that many games in 3 years isn't a factor then im not sure what to say.


----------



## Purple Pen

I hate it when games get decided in overtime on the powerplay. >_>


----------



## leafs121688

JFmtl said:


> But Burke was supposed to be free from Peddie's interventions anyway :b.
> Burke maybe still have the options to overpay for UFA next year. Or you guys can get Scott Gomez if you want


I don't think anyone in that organization is free from Peddie, seems like he just kinda creeps into everything. Kinda like Harold Ballard, oh god the Leafs are eternally cursed by his ghost. Peddie and Burkie and Ballard OH MY! Scott Gomez is...small.


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> of course but if you dont think that playing that many games in 3 years isn't a factor then im not sure what to say.


Well, even Letang said during the series that the habs should have been the tired team by game 7 :b.
Playing lots of game is a factor, losing your best defenceman also is a factor, running into a hot goalie while yours lays an egg in game 7 is also a factor.

But I don't like when teams/fan goes on with "we didn't win it all not because we were bested but because of XXX (tired, injuries, luck, etc.) factor and otherwise we would have win it all for sure"

When you win, you win, and when you lose, you lose, that is all.



leafs121688 said:


> I don't think anyone in that organization is free from Peddie, seems like he just kinda creeps into everything. Kinda like Harold Ballard, oh god the Leafs are eternally cursed by his ghost. Peddie and Burkie and Ballard OH MY! Scott Gomez is...small.


Well, if Leafs ownerships wants a president that can influence Burke, they will hire someone who will do the same as Peddie. Or give the reigns to Burke so that he can pull other great trades like the kessel one.

and the concerns about gomez isn't his size lol. He turns hot wingers into cold wingers, no kidding.


----------



## silentcliche

:lol Never seen that before. Good thing for the Ducks that Koivu wasn't penalized for stealing Bobby Ryan's stick right out of his hands. Actually it was a bad thing he didn't get a penalty since the Ducks scored.


----------



## leafs121688

^ I love how they get all technical and break the play down step by step, and they even throw in the arrows.


----------



## Purple Pen

Phaneuf back in Cowtown tonight. Wonder if he'll get booed much.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> Well, even Letang said during the series that the habs should have been the tired team by game 7 :b.
> Playing lots of game is a factor, losing your best defenceman also is a factor, running into a hot goalie while yours lays an egg in game 7 is also a factor.
> 
> But I don't like when teams/fan goes on with "we didn't win it all not because we were bested but because of XXX (tired, injuries, luck, etc.) factor and otherwise we would have win it all for sure"
> 
> When you win, you win, and when you lose, you lose, that is all.


and you didn't win! 1993 1993 1993

ive seen 3 cups in my lifetime, how about you?

and yes i know the habs have won an absurd amount of cups, but its slightly easier in a 6 team leauge than a 30 team leauge with a cap.


----------



## silentcliche

Purple Pen said:


> Phaneuf back in Cowtown tonight. Wonder if he'll get booed much.


I was expecting a mixture of jeers and cheers and that seems to be the case.

Has anyone else caught the first episode of 24/7 Pens-Caps on HBO? I just watched it today and it was great. I wouldn't expect anything less from an HBO show. It was really cool to see behind the scenes and see how the guys bond and build chemistry off the ice. I'm really looking forward to the rest of the series.


----------



## 2Talkative

silentcliche said:


> Has anyone else caught the first episode of 24/7 Pens-Caps on HBO? I just watched it today and it was great. I wouldn't expect anything less from an HBO show. It was really cool to see behind the scenes and see how the guys bond and build chemistry off the ice. I'm really looking forward to the rest of the series.


Damn I should have been watching that...


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> and you didn't win! 1993 1993 1993
> 
> ive seen 3 cups in my lifetime, how about you?
> 
> and yes i know the habs have won an absurd amount of cups, but its slightly easier in a 6 team leauge than a 30 team leauge with a cap.


Yeah, it would have been nice if the habs would have tanked and sucked properly the right years and land generational or top of the league players. I hope pens fans wont start disguising themselves as empty seats again like they did...almost every year that didnt feature prime lemieux, crosby and to a leser extend Jagr.

If winning cups was so easy, why dont other original 6 have at least 15-20 cups? I mean, if your pens win it all this year, you would be tied for cup total with 2 original six team, and one cup shy of the bruins.


----------



## leafs121688

Well...those were certainly 57 seconds the Leafs wish they could take back lol


----------



## millenniumman75

I saw the HBO show on a couple of teams in the NHL. It's on topic :lol.
It seemed interesting to hear about the different hockey players.

They had microphones on the players during fights - the referees just let them fight :lol. Then, what really got me was that the "fighters" were like "good job" after fight ended. I was kind of shocked. They beat each other up, knowing they are going to get a time out, and then they congratulate each other for the fight. :lol


----------



## leafs121688

It's an older one but still a good one






Alright so I tried to embed it and it didn't work...


----------



## SociallyBroken

*Detroit Red Wing's !!

*


----------



## JFmtl

millenniumman75 said:


> I saw the HBO show on a couple of teams in the NHL. It's on topic :lol.
> It seemed interesting to hear about the different hockey players.
> 
> They had microphones on the players during fights - the referees just let them fight :lol. Then, what really got me was that the "fighters" were like "good job" after fight ended. I was kind of shocked. They beat each other up, knowing they are going to get a time out, and then they congratulate each other for the fight. :lol


lol yeah sometimes the teams goon dont seems to fight because they are enraged, but just because it's their job lol
listen to their conversation at about 47 seconds in


----------



## silentcliche

millenniumman75 said:


> I saw the HBO show on a couple of teams in the NHL. It's on topic :lol.
> It seemed interesting to hear about the different hockey players.
> 
> They had microphones on the players during fights - the referees just let them fight :lol. Then, what really got me was that the "fighters" were like "good job" after fight ended. I was kind of shocked. They beat each other up, knowing they are going to get a time out, and then they congratulate each other for the fight. :lol


Rarely are fights fought out of an unprovoked nature or malice. Usually guys will drop the gloves if a dirty hit is thrown (especially if it was on a star player), or when a player wants to energize the bench, particularly if their team falls behind on the scoreboard as was the case with that particular fight you mentioned between Dubinsky and Ovechkin. I'd say most players have the policy of "leaving it on the ice", so after a fight or even after a grueling playoff series they can still be all buddy-buddy and respectful afterwards. That mutual respect is one of the best things I love about hockey.



leafs121688 said:


> It's an older one but still a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright so I tried to embed it and it didn't work...


I'm always amazed watching him. Pavel Datsyuk is the only player with a doctorate in dangles. Slickest player in the NHL.


----------



## silentcliche

^ Wow, I haven't seen that video before. That was just filthy. The reporter had a decent set of wheels on him too and he still had no chance. It's crazy to think Datsyuk was drafted 171st overall. :nw

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> Yeah, it would have been nice if the habs would have tanked and sucked properly the right years and land generational or top of the league players. I hope pens fans wont start disguising themselves as empty seats again like they did...almost every year that didnt feature prime lemieux, crosby and to a leser extend Jagr.
> 
> If winning cups was so easy, why dont other original 6 have at least 15-20 cups? I mean, if your pens win it all this year, you would be tied for cup total with 2 original six team, and one cup shy of the bruins.


they had one bad attendance year in like the last 20 plus when dick tarnstrom led the team in scoring, would you pay money to see that team? i watched the games on tv and most nights it looked like men against boys against the 03-04 pens... and uhh they had to sell off their players for scraps because they were broke because they didn't get approved for a new arena yet....

besides if you don't think it easier to win the cup in a 6 team league over a 30 team league with a cap then i'm not sure what to say.


----------



## leafs121688

The thing about Datsyuk is he's so mild-mannered about it, like I'm sure he knows he's good but he doesn't feel the need to make a fuss about it. He probably likes to be under the radar.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

datsyuk and lidstrom are my favorite non pens players in the entire league, both a pleasure to watch and both seem very humble.


----------



## Purple Pen

Make that 8 wins in a row against the Leafs.


----------



## silentcliche

^ Booooooo or Luoooooooo depending on your allegiance. Boo for me personally. The Canucks really do have the Leafs' number though, dagnabit.

The Caps also dropped their 8th game in a row tonight. Yikes. I'm wondering if Bruce Boudreau's job is on the chopping block. They need some kind of spark to get going again.


----------



## SociallyBroken

ModernDayWarrior said:


> For me, he's the most fun player to watch in the whole NHL. The guy is an absolute magician with the puck.
> 
> If you haven't seen this video already, it's awesome! Pavel isn't even giving it 10% effort, and the guy playing keep away with him can't touch the puck to save his life. Haha.


Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## senrab

silentcliche said:


> ^ Booooooo or Luoooooooo depending on your allegiance. Boo for me personally. The Canucks really do have the Leafs' number though, dagnabit.
> 
> The Caps also dropped their 8th game in a row tonight. Yikes. I'm wondering if Bruce Boudreau's job is on the chopping block. They need some kind of spark to get going again.


Yeah, what on earth is going on with this team? In any event, if Boudreau does get the axe, it'll make that HBO 24/7 a whole lot more interesting.


----------



## senrab

silentcliche said:


> I was expecting a mixture of jeers and cheers and that seems to be the case.
> 
> Has anyone else caught the first episode of 24/7 Pens-Caps on HBO? I just watched it today and it was great. I wouldn't expect anything less from an HBO show. It was really cool to see behind the scenes and see how the guys bond and build chemistry off the ice. I'm really looking forward to the rest of the series.


I thought it was great. HBO needs to be given a NHL broadcasting license immediately! LOL. I also enjoyed all the swearing, it reminded me of Slap Shot...and that really is how they talk all the time


----------



## Kustamogen

Oh god how I hate Luongo.....hes pretty over rated IMO....and the biggest diver in the league. I hope they crack down on that. Hockey isnt soccer!!!


----------



## 2Talkative

ModernDayWarrior said:


> Haha, I know, eh? Detroit has managed to find some real gems in the later rounds of the draft. Specifically Datsyuk, Zetterberg and Franzen. I don't get how they do it. Haha.


They have the best scouts in the league by far.


----------



## 2Talkative

Not only did they start early on euro players but right now they have 4 european scouts plus a director. I'm pretty sure thats the most in the league. They seem to have a talent in picking out the gifted players either way.


----------



## Purple Pen

Kustamogen said:


> Oh god how I hate Luongo.....hes pretty over rated IMO....and the biggest diver in the league. I hope they crack down on that. Hockey isnt soccer!!!


Spoken like a true Flames fan.


----------



## Kustamogen

highest paid goalie in the league with 5mil a season-like numbers....theres not many goalies that flop around more than him....in fact probably none.....MAYBE Roloson. Hes a good goalie....just VERY overrated.


----------



## leafs121688

I said I wouldn't watch the HBO 24/7 Pens-Caps show on, I was like pffftt this is just an advertising gimmick. 

...Well I kinda like it... I'm watching it on YouTube though since I don't have HBO.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

so crosby with 4 more points last night, any predictions on when the streak will end?

its crazy he already has 65 points and i believe started the season with 1 point in 4 games.


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> so crosby with 4 more points last night, any predictions on when the streak will end?
> 
> its crazy he already has 65 points and i believe started the season with 1 point in 4 games.


January 6th 2011.


----------



## Keith

Looking forward to the winter classic always a good game


----------



## Kustamogen

hopefully the ice isnt ****!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> January 6th 2011.


let me guess, they play the habs that night? hah


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> let me guess, they play the habs that night? hah


really? I just randomly picked a date. :b


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

BenevolentSun said:


> really? I just randomly picked a date. :b


watch it be the isles tonight of all teams


----------



## BenevolentSun

NeedleInTheHay said:


> watch it be the isles tonight of all teams


Eh, they beat us last game. One of the most boring game I had watched in a long time.


----------



## leafs121688

Kustamogen said:


> hopefully the ice isnt ****!


It's a serious possibility. They said they'd postpone it until Sunday if Saturday is too warm but both days are like double digit temps I think. Ah well throw them on the ice anyways and let them figure it out themselves. lol.


----------



## Kustamogen

You should see the horrible ice I have to play at on my community rink.....if I can play still those millionaires can suck it up!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

NeedleInTheHay said:


> watch it be the isles tonight of all teams


guess i jinxed him haha, he even rang one low off the crossbar.


----------



## Purple Pen

So the Winter Classic has been rescheduled for later tonight. Should be a dandy.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

and staal is coming back!!! finally!


----------



## millenniumman75

Purple Pen said:


> So the Winter Classic has been rescheduled for later tonight. Should be a dandy.


I caught the last period. The commentators were talking about how the puck was skipping on the rainwater on top of the ice. I was surprised nobody fell into cracks in the ice.

If they had played the game a few hours west to near me, it would have been dry...and COLD enough to support the ice!

Still it was nice to see the Capitals win - they have been struggling all season,


----------



## leafs121688

Kustamogen said:


> You should see the horrible ice I have to play at on my community rink.....if I can play still those millionaires can suck it up!


And I believe they have heated benches and everything ! That's not real hockey!


----------



## JFmtl

leafs121688 said:


> And I believe they have heated benches and everything ! That's not real hockey!


Well, it's not the same hockey that either of us here can play. But i doubt anyone here can get 18 000+ people paying 100$ and more per game, 41 games a year to watch them play hockey.

Pro players from popular leagues arent millionaire by accident, it's because they are the most important part of an industry where people are ready to pay expensive tickets to watch them, or are willing to watch them on a tv channel that pays millions for the TV rights.

heated bench were probably unnecessary since it was way above freezing point in Pittsburgh, but im sure they will be very welcomed in Calgary if the weather is minus 20 celcius.

and the ice quality (and so the quality of play) was already low in the evening, i guess it would have been worse in the afternoon. When you have 70 000 people paying to watch that game of hockey plus millions watching on tv, you have to deliver at least a decent play of hockey, and for that, you probably need a better ice quality than your local outdoor rink...


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> let me guess, they play the habs that night? hah


I dont know when is the next habs-pens game, but the way habs are playing right now, even if they shut down crosby and malkin, some bottom line scrubber like godard or worse will score 4 goals anyway.


----------



## Purple Pen

The Canucks, as of right now, are in first place! :clapI don't think they've ever been this high in the standings this far into the season before. I really like their chances this year if they can just stay healthy. Especially on the back-end.


----------



## leafs121688

Is there a Heritage game happening this year?


----------



## Purple Pen

leafs121688 said:


> Is there a Heritage game happening this year?


Yeah, on the 20th of February. Flames and Habs. The Flames' jersey for the game looks like it was designed by Ronald Mcdonald. :lol


----------



## Kustamogen

Luongo will be mediocre as soon as they get in the playoffs as per usual....1st maybe 2nd round exit as per usual

I think an East team is gonna take the cup this year....just a feeling....I think Philly might have it this year.


----------



## Purple Pen

Kustamogen said:


> Luongo will be mediocre as soon as they get in the playoffs as per usual....1st maybe 2nd round exit as per usual
> 
> I think an East team is gonna take the cup this year....just a feeling....I think Philly might have it this year.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Kustamogen

Purple Pen said:


> Haters gonna hate.


team with the same core of players have gotten worked 2nd round every year yet you think this year is different? how?


----------



## Purple Pen

Kustamogen said:


> team with the same core of players have gotten worked 2nd round every year yet you think this year is different? how?


You gotta crawl before you walk. Just the fact that Chicago has gotten worse while the Canucks have gotten better leaves me with optimism. I believe they will at the very least make it to conference finals this year. Detroit scares me, though.


----------



## Kustamogen

Id be more worried about some underdog teams that have nothing to lose if they make the playoffs. If St.Louis makes it in and Oshie/Perron come back I think they have a shot at playing an under dog roll, especially if Halak does his usual. Same with teams like LA.....amd even Dallas if they can get some goaltending, their Richards line is insane.


----------



## leafs121688

Purple Pen said:


> Yeah, on the 20th of February. Flames and Habs. The Flames' jersey for the game looks like it was designed by Ronald Mcdonald. :lol


Oh my god it seriously does, it actually looks awful lol. 









The Habs ones look good, not really that original though. Remember the jerseys a while back that were like black and dijon mustard yellow with a red leaf in the middle? I can't remember what tourney it was for...


----------



## Kustamogen

They took it from the Calgary Tigers team from the 20's-30's......they just had to make it red/yellow instead of the old black/yellow.......its grown on me.....but they shoulda just left it black


----------



## JFmtl

leafs121688 said:


> Oh my god it seriously does, it actually looks awful lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Habs ones look good, not really that original though. Remember the jerseys a while back that were like black and dijon mustard yellow with a red leaf in the middle? I can't remember what tourney it was for...


That flames jersey is just hideous. I mean, the flames are already bad, why add to it?

And the habs jersey you refer wasn't even the worse one they used. but this one...










This one, the barbershop jersey, is so ugly that wearing it was an insult to the fans and for all the players like richard and beliveau who bleed and sweat to make the habs great in the past.


----------



## leafs121688

^ I have a headache looking at that


----------



## Purple Pen

The Canucks are 17-1-2 in their last 20 games. :boogie


----------



## 2Talkative

Purple Pen said:


> The Canucks are 17-1-2 in their last 20 games. :boogie


Kesler another hat trick... amazing game again. He is having a stellar year. Big game tomorrow night !


----------



## JFmtl

leafs121688 said:


> ^ I have a headache looking at that


and the worse part is in that game, habs lost robert lang, who was having an excellent season. it had accelerate the downfall of the 2008-09 habs.

Miracle win tonight, late comeback and 3rd period win. Chara is a sore loser lol.


----------



## Squid24

The barberpole jerseys are beautiful, I'm serious I really like them. Not the best fit for modern tailoring and materials, but a perfectly good throwback.


----------



## Keith

Patrice Bergeron's first career hat trick tonight! :yay and Thomas added another shutout to his season resume. Cool to see today who's going to the all star game should be fun to watch.


----------



## Kustamogen

Glad to see picking Bergeron in my hockey pool wasnt such a waste....he's been kicking *** of late lol


----------



## ImWeird

I live in Ottawa, watching hockey is depressing.


----------



## JFmtl

ImWeird said:


> I live in Ottawa, watching hockey is depressing.


but you guys had good teams back in late 90's up to mid 2000's. having sucky teams happens to most franchises not named Detroit Red Wings, especially in the cap era.

with competent management, ottawa could get back to being competitive in not that long time. with the cap era, you can rise and fall quickly.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> but you guys had good teams back in late 90's up to mid 2000's. having sucky teams happens to most franchises not named Detroit Red Wings, especially in the cap era.
> 
> with competent management, ottawa could get back to being competitive in not that long time. with the cap era, you can rise and fall quickly.


but the problem with ottawa is they have too many bad contracts on the books. at least they get rid of the kovalev problem after this year. i love kovalev but he's a shell of his former penguin/hab self playing for the sens.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

lol at fleury mocking price


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> but the problem with ottawa is they have too many bad contracts on the books. at least they get rid of the kovalev problem after this year. i love kovalev but he's a shell of his former penguin/hab self playing for the sens.


I dont know the exact ottawa cap situation. i heard that kovalev and leclaire should be off the books next year, so it must gonna help them a little. and to think i was sad that kovalev didnt resign with habs in 2009 lol. his career really went downhill in ottawa.

and i guess ottawa could also bury some real bad contracts in the AHL if they need to...



NeedleInTheHay said:


> lol at fleury mocking price


Haha, well Price had it coming, doing it against a team that he was gonna face a short week later, and with whom there is some bad blood between (Letang HATES the habs lol). Pens won this battle of the heavily damaged teams (crosby / markov, gorges, cammalleri)

Now, Price have to think of a even better move if habs win next game lol.


----------



## so_so_shy

NeedleInTheHay said:


> lol at fleury mocking price


Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> I dont know the exact ottawa cap situation. i heard that kovalev and leclaire should be off the books next year, so it must gonna help them a little. and to think i was sad that kovalev didnt resign with habs in 2009 lol. his career really went downhill in ottawa.
> 
> and i guess ottawa could also bury some real bad contracts in the AHL if they need to...
> 
> Haha, well Price had it coming, doing it against a team that he was gonna face a short week later, and with whom there is some bad blood between (Letang HATES the habs lol). Pens won this battle of the heavily damaged teams (crosby / markov, gorges, cammalleri)
> 
> Now, Price have to think of a even better move if habs win next game lol.


the most shocking part of the game is they scored 4 ppg's against the number 1 pk team in the league without crosby and their pp sucks to begin with... maybe crosby is holding them back


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> the most shocking part of the game is they scored 4 ppg's against the number 1 pk team in the league without crosby and their pp sucks to begin with... maybe crosby is holding them back


The loss of Josh Gorges is likely to have a negative impact on the habs PK thought...

I'm sure Crosby is a huge problem and distraction for the pens organisation... and yeah he holds you guys back, other pens players feels ****ty compared to him and they lose their confidence.

The Montréal Canadiens would be happy to relief you guys from that distraction. Gomez, Andrei Kostitsyn and a 4th round pick for Crosby. fair deal, gomez and crosby have a similar impact... on the salary cap and you get a talented player in extra!. No deal? oh well, your loss.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

JFmtl said:


> The loss of Josh Gorges is likely to have a negative impact on the habs PK thought...
> 
> I'm sure Crosby is a huge problem and distraction for the pens organisation... and yeah he holds you guys back, other pens players feels ****ty compared to him and they lose their confidence.
> 
> The Montréal Canadiens would be happy to relief you guys from that distraction. Gomez, Andrei Kostitsyn and a 4th round pick for Crosby. fair deal, gomez and crosby have a similar impact... on the salary cap and you get a talented player in extra!. No deal? oh well, your loss.


i could only dream of getting a once in a lifetime player like gomez for crosby.


----------



## leafs121688

JFmtl said:


> I'm sure Crosby is a huge problem and distraction for the pens organisation... and yeah he holds you guys back, other pens players feels ****ty compared to him and they lose their confidence.


I'm sure there are players that feel that way but some guys use him as motivation. It's all in how you approach it, they just need to change their mindset. And if every player was crosby on one team that team would fail because 4th liners are crucial.


----------



## Kustamogen

Man Im watching the Oiler/Shark game.....Sharks are my 3rd fave team....I hate seeing them like this   

I played with Heatley growing up....and he is licking some hardcore dong out there!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

leafs121688 said:


> And if every player was crosby on one team that team would fail because 4th liners are crucial.


----------



## JFmtl

NeedleInTheHay said:


> i could only dream of getting a once in a lifetime player like gomez for crosby.


Yeah, i understand. There is no word that can describe the feeling you have when you see a player on your team and you say to yourself: "wow, that player is really overpaid, how did he even manage to get that f***** contract? and how was a GM dumb enough to even give a good prospect to get him and that ridiculous contract!?!?!?"



leafs121688 said:


> I'm sure there are players that feel that way but some guys use him as motivation. It's all in how you approach it, they just need to change their mindset. And if every player was crosby on one team that team would fail because 4th liners are crucial.


If all players were like crosby, crosby would be nothing special.


----------



## so_so_shy

leafs121688 said:


> And if every player was crosby on one team that team would fail because 4th liners are crucial.


Checking line players and 4th liners play an important role on your typical team, I am pretty sure a team full of Crosby's could do without though! Crosby is a complete player and can be the best in the league at whatever he is asked to do. So you tell half the Crosby's to dominate defensively and the other half to dominate offensively. Done!


----------



## senrab

^ If my team (the Sabres) ever landed Crosby in a trade, and it meant we had to give Pittsburgh all of our "untouchable players", I would personally drive them all to the airport.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

senrab said:


> ^ If my team (the Sabres) ever landed Crosby in a trade, and it meant we had to give Pittsburgh all of our "untouchable players", I would personally drive them all to the airport.


they could throw in all of their first born children as well and pittsburgh still hangs up and laughs at the offer.


----------



## senrab

NeedleInTheHay said:


> they could throw in all of their first born children as well and pittsburgh still hangs up and laughs at the offer.


+ a bag of hockey pucks to sweeten the deal?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

senrab said:


> + a bag of hockey pucks to sweeten the deal?


i think the only fair trade would be if you guys still had andrew peters, what an amazing talent he is. he's like a bobby orr, mario lemieux, pavel datsyuk hybrid.


----------



## senrab

NeedleInTheHay said:


> i think the only fair trade would be if you guys still had andrew peters, what an amazing talent he is. he's like a bobby orr, mario lemieux, pavel datsyuk hybrid.


LOL. I hated Petey, he wasn't even a good fighter.


----------



## Keith

Chara's first career hat trick today only 4th defneseman in Bruins history to get a hat trick :yay and Thomas' 7th shutout this season both defintiely deserve their spot on the all star roster, almost makes up for the Patriots epic fail yesterday ...almost :sigh


----------



## Purple Pen

Heckuva night for Franzen; 5 goals.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

and the first goalie fight in 4 years. Brent Johnson knocked out DiPitero in one punch.


----------



## Purple Pen

Haha, yeah, Dipietro got KTFO.


----------



## Purple Pen

Ah, completely forgot about the Heritage Classic game! Interesting mask Price has on.


----------



## Kustamogen

twas a good game.....bouncy puck and no hitting were the only ****ty points


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I went to the game. 

Actually the bitter cold wasn't a highlight. I was frozen the entire game. I left after the 2nd period because I couldn't feel my feet, I could barely make out what was happening and the jumbo sized screen was on the other side of the field. 

They messed up the organization of it too. They were letting people in on one side so everyone had to pile in through one or two entrances. I enjoyed the atmosphere but I wish it couldve been one day later. Warmed up from -15 to -7.


----------



## GnR

How bout those canucks eh?


----------



## Squid24

GnR said:


> How bout those canucks eh?


I should thank them for not showing up in the first, the habs badly needed that win. Too many people refuse to believe that they're good and few bad games in a row had the sky falling over here.


----------



## Kustamogen

GnR said:


> How bout those canucks eh?


2nd round exit coming up!.....well 1st rd. exit if they happen to play the Hawks


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Kustamogen said:


> 2nd round exit coming up!.....well 1st rd. exit if they happen to play the Hawks


couldnt agree more


----------



## Purple Pen

Kustamogen said:


> 2nd round exit coming up!.....well 1st rd. exit if they happen to play the Hawks


We shall see. It's cup or bust this time.


----------



## BenevolentSun

I think adding Lapierre and Higgins were both good moves as they have added depth on the team. Lapierre can really play a role in the playoffs. They are going to be fun to watch and definitely the team I'll be cheering for in the west.


----------



## silentcliche

^ Agreed. The Canucks are looking so good right now. Actually, I don't care who wins the cup this year just as long as it's not Philly.


----------



## so_so_shy

BenevolentSun said:


> I think adding Lapierre and Higgins were both good moves as they have added depth on the team. Lapierre can really play a role in the playoffs. They are going to be fun to watch and definitely the team I'll be cheering for in the west.


Yappiere is a cancer, maybe since he just got there he'll make an attempt at being a good teammate.


----------



## BenevolentSun

so_so_shy said:


> Yappiere is a cancer, maybe since he just got there he'll make an attempt at being a good teammate.


Lapierre is a player who gets into other people's skin, but how do you know he's a a bad teammate? You have anything to back this up?


----------



## Kustamogen

I think Boston has the east.....

west I dont think Van or Detroit will make it.....its gonna be a random squeaker team....like Dallas or LA or even Phoenix


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

silentcliche said:


> Actually, I don't care who wins the cup this year just as long as it's not Philly.


I like this guy


----------



## Daktoria

^

Let's go Sabres!



Rangers scored 2 in the first so far. Sawwy.


----------



## atticusfinch

this may be a long shot, but any leafs fans here? it'd be nice if they can make the post season.


----------



## melissa75

Kustamogen said:


> I think Boston has the east.....
> 
> west I dont think Van or Detroit will make it.....its gonna be a random squeaker team....like Dallas or LA or even Phoenix


Shout out to my "sqeaker" team! Lol...Go Stars :clap


----------



## pehrj

I'm a big Hurricanes fan, but it looks like we'll be on the outside looking in this year.


----------



## Daktoria

Yea, 2005 looks like a fluke more and more every year for you guys.


----------



## Daktoria

melissa75 said:


> Shout out to my "sqeaker" team! Lol...Go Stars :clap


BOOOO!

(See: 1999 finals)

No worries, just joshing ya.


----------



## Christa25

What did everyone think of that hit last night on Pacioretty? Do you think Chara is going to get a suspension or should he?


----------



## melissa75

Daktoria said:


> BOOOO!
> 
> (See: 1999 finals)
> 
> No worries, just joshing ya.


 :spank


----------



## so_so_shy

Christa25 said:


> What did everyone think of that hit last night on Pacioretty? Do you think Chara is going to get a suspension or should he?


When I saw it my heart just sunk, I went pale white and was shaking I though he was dead. Chara is a dirty reckless piece of ****! He literally drove Pacioretty's head into the turnbuckle, from behind way late. And he has been trying to "payback" Pac for a little harmless shove he gave to Chara after scoring an ot winner earlier this season. He has been gunning for him and now he got him. The kid has a severe concussion and a broken neck. I wouldn't doubt that he will never be the same again. I don't believe for a second Chara didn't know exactly what he was doing there, he is not blind. His head was up staring right at the turnbuckle.

This is a snap of the actual moment of impact. His head takes the brunt of the impact skating almost at full speed. Senseless play.










**** you Chara! What goes around comes around, you'll get yours in some way before your life is out.


----------



## pehrj

Daktoria said:


> Yea, 2005 looks like a fluke more and more every year for you guys.


Hey, we're only two years removed from the EC finals.


----------



## Christa25

No suspension for Chara.


----------



## so_so_shy

Bush league. Chara knew what he was doing. He knew the turnbuckle was there, he probably didn't anticipate the outcome to be as catastrophic as it was(neither did Todd Bertuzzi). Even some players around the league say he knew what he was doing, **** even Chiarelli said guys try to put players into that turnbuckle. He took the liberty on a guy in a vulnerable spot with the puck loooooong gone and he should be held responsible. Its not surprising though, when the league's head of disciplinary action has a son on the very team in question! Now I know he wasn't in charge of reviewing this play in question, but he is still the boss of the guy that was and it is a conflict of interest. Not only that but ever see those leaked emails that prove what a biased pig Campbell is when it comes to his son and the team he plays on? There were even some comments about his thoughts on the bruins very own Marc Savard when Gergory Campbell played in Florida. Again, bush league!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Sorry but I agree with the nhl's decision. You can't even begin to compare what happened last night to what Bertuzzi did. A race for the puck, hard check into the boards and a player being significantly injured. Bertuzzi grabbed Moore, punched him in the back of the head and continued beating on him once he folded like a house of cards. It was premeditated, vicious and had nothing to do with the game play. 

Its all in the eye of the beholder. You can see that Chara was trying to take Patches out of the game if you want to. I see chara playing physical (which he is known for) and finishing his check. Had the turnbuckle not been there it probably wouldn't have even been called a penalty. But it was there and someone was terribly injured. This is a common play in the NHL that had a unfortunate outcome.

I'd compare this to other freak accidents (Sturm breaking his leg trying to beat out an icing, Zednik catching a skate, LeClaire getting owned by a puck, Ballard smashing Vokoun etc.). If I remember correctly, none of those resulted in a suspension but the unfortunate players were severely injured.

Comparing this to Bertuzzi/Moore, McSorley/brashere, Chris Simon and more recently Trevor Gillies is just wrong. I am a habs fan. I know that this sucks for the team but you cannot hand out suspensions based on the results. This was a very unfortunate circumstance. Remember that nothing the NHL can do will be worse then Chara's conscious.

I hope Max has a full recovery and the NHL explores how to prevent this from happening again. 

My two cents.


----------



## Kustamogen

I didnt think it was suspension worthy. Sometimes **** happens...in fact Im glad there was no suspension. Anytime something bad happens now in the NHL its instant suspension talk. The NHL is a rough/tough league....bad things happen, players get hurt. It sucks but its true!

As far as the Trevor Gillies suspension went....I think giving him 10 games was a far worse decision by the NHL than no suspending Chara.


----------



## so_so_shy

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Sorry but I agree with the nhl's decision. You can't even begin to compare what happened last night to what Bertuzzi did.


Well, I did.

They both carried out intended actions with greater than intended repercussions to their opponent. Chara and Pacioretty have a history and Chara has been gunning for him because Pacioretty "disrespected" him when he scored a game winner in ot. This is actually Chara's third time in succeeding in his mission to deliver "payback" all because he got his panties in a twist over a little shove that was so trivial its not even worth talking about.

Here is the play that has led to Chara going ape on Patches every chance he has had since:





You get the best view of it at 2:43
Its because of that that many bruins fans say Pacioretty deserved it. Well if Pacioretty deserved a broken neck and a severe concussion for a little tap on the back, then Chara deserves to be stoned to death for what he did last night.


----------



## Christa25

I am a huge Bruins fan and I would never in a million years say that Pacioretty deserved that. It was a really scary thing to happen and I can't stop thinking about how I hope he recovers. I am sure Chara feels really bad about the play as well.
I really don't think Chara intended on hurting him like that. He's a tough player, always has been but he has never been known to be dirty. 
Sometimes I think Chara forgets how big he is compared to everyone else and as a result of that people get really hurt. 
I really hope Pacioretty recovers soon though and it's a shame this happened.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I am not a Bruins fan. I am a Habs fan. 

Pacioretty did do something stupid (the push). It wasn't trivial, it was just a young kid not thinking. Chara had a right to "even the score" but is that really what happened? I complete agree that if this was an intentional attack in attempt for redemption then it needs to be severely punished. But I don't think that was the case at all. 

I just don't see the intent. It was a play that happens a million times. There is always a minute chance of something terrible happening and this was that case. You can't definitely say things like "Chara had his head up, he was looking the turnbuckle the entire time". Honestly, there is no time for him to think that. His momentum was carrying him towards Patches. He finished his check. I bet all he wanted to do was push him into the bench (which happens all the time). 

Bertuzzi, skated up behind Moore, grabbed him, and sucker punched him in the back of the head. It was away from the play. Bert followed Moore for a good 5 seconds, chirping, before the attack. That was obviously premeditated. That deserved suspension, and charges.

I can understand why you feel this way. I could be wrong. If Chara thought "Oh heres my chance to end this kids career" then is deserving of indefinite suspension. 
But I just don't see it. 

I'm going to say this again. I am a Habs Fan. I watched the game. It was a horrible incident. But I don't believe there was intent in injure on the play. Therefore, there shouldn't be a suspension.


----------



## so_so_shy

Yeah you are a habs fan and you think the play was fine. There are also bruins fans out there that think the play was disgusting and he should have been suspended. There are fans of the 28 other teams that think the play was fine, there are also fans of the 28 other teams that think the play was disgusting and he should have been suspended. Being a fan of a particular team doesn't validate your opinion any more than mine.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I completely agree. Some people would assume that because I don't think the hit was dirty that I was a bruins fan. I guess I'm just used to the TSN website antic


----------



## Kustamogen

Charas far too sexy to suspend! mmmmmmmm look at that magnificent beast!


----------



## so_so_shy

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Pacioretty did do something stupid (the push). It wasn't trivial, it was just a young kid not thinking. Chara had a right to "even the score" but is that really what happened?


He already evened the score with a two handed slash to the back of Pacioretty's knee during the two teams last meeting. And he has been targeting him ever since that play. And why not even the score by doing the exact same thing back? Why does he have to insist on evening the score though violence? What Pacioretty did was not violent. What is it with the NHL and "disrespect"? Trash talk happens in all sports, if you let the opponent get under your skin so easily you will never be a winner. It is not surprising that Chara has lost multiple game 7's and has never won one not to mention captaining the most epic choke job in the history of the nhl.

Every freaking time the habs own that team(which literally is most of the time!) the bruins goon it up. I have never felt such ill will towards a guy. I hope he suffers the same fate some day. The puck was long gone, the bruins actually had possession and he does that. He knew exactly what he was doing, he saw the opportunity and took it. POS


----------



## Kustamogen

hahaha any cohereant/objective thoughts you had toward the incident are long gone. Now you just sound like a typical whiny Habs fan....might even be reaching Leaf fine whining. Habs are a small/weak team.....and small/weak teams get picked on and gooned on!


----------



## so_so_shy

haha we all whine at times. At least I don't drive a chick car!


----------



## Kustamogen

hmmm dont think a 300hp s12 is a chick car lol


----------



## so_so_shy

Everybody knows the precidia is the girliest car out there. I used to have one myself, and I was poked fun at for good reason. Glad I smartened up and got out of that phase. lol


----------



## Kustamogen

lol was yours KLZE swapped and modded? my "girl car" could wipe the floor with most vehicles on the road haha. But I almost never drive it anymore....s12 is much faster, and more fun to drive


----------



## so_so_shy

If making your girls car go faster makes you happy then hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Kustamogen

lol should stick to whining about the habs (lots to whine about!) than worrying about what people drive.


----------



## silentcliche

Le sigh. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## so_so_shy

Kustamogen said:


> lol should stick to whining about the habs (lots to whine about!) than worrying about what people drive.


You should go out and drive your macho 160whp monster beast and stop worrying about my whining. :b


----------



## Kustamogen

so_so_shy said:


> You should go out and drive your macho 160whp monster beast and stop worrying about my whining. :b


lol mx3 dynoed at 240whp thanks.....s12 dynoed 306whp....unlike the habs my cars are beastly strong.


----------



## so_so_shy

Ohhhh beastly! Your are obviously compensating for a little something you know.

PS, love to see a verifiable slip of the precidia.


----------



## Kustamogen

lol having a half naked chick in a habs jersey is compensating for something.

want to hear the dyno results call the mustang shop

(403) 243-1582.....ask for Drew


----------



## so_so_shy

Kustamogen said:


> lol having a half naked chick in a habs jersey is compensating for something.
> 
> want to hear the dyno results call the mustang shop
> 
> (403) 243-1582.....ask for Drew


I am not calling some dude that is just going to lie to me on behalf of you. Post a video or you are FOS.


----------



## Kustamogen

lol I dont have a vid of either car on the dyno....lol I frankly dont give a **** if you believe it or not haha.....call and get the results if it matters to you that much haha....maybe they can fax you the slips? I did it 2yrs ago...tell them that and maybe they can find the info haha


----------



## so_so_shy

Wow, somebody online making claims they are not willing to back up. Shocker!


----------



## Kustamogen

haha give em a call....thats me backing it up. 

Too stupid to use a phone?? Well, I suppose the intellectual capacity of most Habs fans is a little below par lol


----------



## addictedtochaos

Can't believe the Jackets blew a 3 goal lead to lose again in overtime.


----------



## JadedCalalily

*I am a die hard Washington and Pittsburgh fan. 
Now seeing how you are talking about the Chara hit... As much as I adore Chara I must say...
Chara had all the time in the world to see where the hit was going to end up and didn't stop. Not only that but he had a problem with Pacioretty as well. And regardless of whether it was intended or not he still gave the guy a broken neck and a severe concussion with his dirty hit and could have ended up killing the guy. If they can give a guy 10 games for a little punch to the head then this deserves just the same at least.* *(the little punch in the head incident i'm referring to was Gillies). *


----------



## Kustamogen

what he GAVE him has nothing to do with anything. Halls skate came up and basically sliced O'Byrnes face apart, should he get suspended because of that? No.....have you seen how many hits into stanchions happen in games, theyre actually fairly common and 9 times out of 10 the player is fine. lol you think Charas intent was to break his neck?

Bad **** happens in a fast game. Simple hockey play gone wrong. If he had gotten up all A-OK everyone would be saying how its the best check of the year!

lol and the stupidity of habs fans amazes me with them calling 911 to get Chara arrested and such hahaha....like.....wow


----------



## JFmtl

NHL has spoken. Headshots are okay are part of the sports i suppose. Hopefully habs players will understand that lesson and send a bruins player (expect colin cambell's boy of course) to the hospital next game, if they have the opportunity to do it while not looking too much intentional about it. That is how things works in the NHL.


----------



## Kustamogen

lol oh god.....give it a rest


----------



## Jcq126

Chara clearly extends his left hand out right before the post comes and pushes Pac's head into it, leaving his head nowhere to go. It's a shame people let their hatred for the Habs blind them from how sickening it is to see a 22 year old kid nearly have his career ended because of a goon over a game of hockey. Hope Chara is suspended, the NHL needs to wake the **** up, hope Air Canada pulls their sponsorship of the NHL.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Yeah, a clean player like Max Pacioretty would never make a borderline dirty hit against a defenseless player. Only goons like Chara do that. :roll


----------



## Kustamogen

haha thats 100x worse than what Chara did


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Just curious, was there a criminal investigation into this hit by Hal Gill? And I'm sure he was booed, and not cheered, by the Montreal fans that night for such a dangerous hit.


----------



## Christa25

JFmtl said:


> NHL has spoken. Headshots are okay are part of the sports i suppose. Hopefully habs players will understand that lesson and send a bruins player (expect colin cambell's boy of course) to the hospital next game, if they have the opportunity to do it while not looking too much intentional about it. That is how things works in the NHL.


How mature.


----------



## mismac

The last Vancouver Giants game (WHL), one player had to be carried off the ice by a stretcher, and the other could barely stand up without help. Both players had their heads crushed against the board (the latter was checked from behind. I was right in front of him and saw it all unfold). In a previous game, one of the Giant's best players was taken out by another dirty play.

Hockey is becoming way too dirty for me to enjoy. I don't like watching these kids get hurt and having their careers destroyed because of these dangerous plays. Really reconsidering my support for this sport.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

mismac said:


> The last Vancouver Giants game (WHL), one player had to be carried off the ice by a stretcher, and the other could barely stand up without help. Both players had their heads crushed against the board (the latter was checked from behind. I was right in front of him and saw it all unfold). In a previous game, one of the Giant's best players was taken out by another dirty play.
> 
> Hockey is becoming way too dirty for me to enjoy. I don't like watching these kids get hurt and having their careers destroyed because of these dangerous plays. Really reconsidering my support for this sport.


...becoming dirty? People have been getting hurt in the game of hockey since the beginning. The only difference is the amount of coverage it receives now.
It looks worse, but it isn't. We've just replaced "getting your bell rung" with "concussion".


----------



## mismac

the cheat said:


> ...becoming dirty? People have been getting hurt in the game of hockey since the beginning. The only difference is the amount of coverage it receives now.
> It looks worse, but it isn't. We've just replaced "getting your bell rung" with "concussion".


I don't remember guys being hurt this badly and so frequently. Even my SO who used to play hockey is disgusted by what he's seeing on the ice in recent years.


----------



## Kustamogen

Ive been on the ice since I was 4....played competitive hockey until I was 15 and had to stop due to concussion issues. Its part of the game, ALWAYS has been. Players in the past played through a lot of head issues unlike nowadays. lol I had 3 concussions in the span of a season and a half and it wasnt until the last one where I was knocked out that I was told I had to stop by the doctor. I dont think any of the hits I receieved were "dirty" either. Its a fast, hard game. There always has been, and will be issues with hard hits and dirty hits. lol Just now theres 4 networks televising each game and 184750820827570 commentators, announcers, sports channels etc all giving their 2 cents on any given matter. Didnt use to be like that!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

mismac said:


> I don't remember guys being hurt this badly and so frequently. Even my SO who used to play hockey is disgusted by what he's seeing on the ice in recent years.


It really is an illusion. There are not more _actual_ concussions today than there were 15 or 20 years ago. The number that is going up are the number of _diagnosed_ concussions...you used to be able to get hit really hard, wobble to the bench, shake your head, sniff some smelling salts and be back in the game.


----------



## Squid24

I think Chara should have been suspended for 2-3 games out of the principle that illegal hits resulting in severe injury usually result in some punishment regardless of severity of intent, but other than that he really only did something you can see every game, so I'm not outraged by the lack of disciplinary measures, just a little surprised given the high profile of the case. However as we are becoming aware of the risks involved in that kind of play, I think the league should be more stringent about players flinging each other into the boards.


----------



## mismac

Kustamogen said:


> concussion issues. Its part of the game, ALWAYS has been. I dont think any of the hits I receieved were "dirty" either. Its a fast, hard game. There always has been, and will be issues with hard hits and dirty hits!





the cheat said:


> It really is an illusion. There are not more _actual_ concussions today than there were 15 or 20 years ago. .


I understand it's a physical game where injuries are possible. What I'm talking about is dirty plays by players, such as checking from behind, checking a player who's not in possession of the puck, purposely targeting players head with an elbow, leaving their feet for a hit...etc. There seems to be so much more of that happening now. Where is the pride and respect for the game?


----------



## Kustamogen

lol maybe youre just noticing it now? But it hasnt changed since hockey began

hell Bobby Orr took a huge elbow by Quinn






lol here is Orr again getting kneed to **** twice!


----------



## Hockey

Calgary's gotta pick it up if they wanna make the playoffs, they're slipping as of late...


----------



## Kustamogen

so far so good this game....2 goals in the first 5min of the game will help with their ****ty confidence of late


----------



## SAgirl

How's Vancouver doing?


----------



## addictedtochaos

Blasted Red Wings knocked off my Blue Jackets 2-0


----------



## atticusfinch

omg, i think the leafs are going to win another saturday game.


----------



## Squid24

The Leafs won't make the playoffs, but it was real nice of them to keep the Bruins from running away with the division


----------



## atticusfinch

Squid24 said:


> The Leafs won't make the playoffs, but it was real nice of them to keep the Bruins from running away with the division


:wife

hey, a girl (who happens to be a delusional leafs fan) can dream!


----------



## Kustamogen

Flames are in a better position than the Leafs and I dont think they will do it either 

oh well it made watching games more interesting!


----------



## silentcliche

I'm a Leafs fan too but it's looking a little bleak since they only have 9 games left with everyone one else having one or two games in hand. I'll keep the faith though.

Here's an awesome commercial the NHL made for St. Paddy's Day in case you haven't seen it yet:


----------



## Daylight

I'm going to Detroit on monday to see the Red Wings square off against the Penguins. It'll be my first NHL game


----------



## atticusfinch

Daylight said:


> I'm going to Detroit on monday to see the Red Wings square off against the Penguins. It'll be my first NHL game


luckyyy


----------



## meanmachine13

I was all excited about the Colorado Avalanche at the beginning of the season, but lately its just been embaressing! At least they finally won a game hah. =S


----------



## Half_A_Person

meanmachine13 said:


> I was all excited about the Colorado Avalanche at the beginning of the season, but lately its just been embaressing! At least they finally won a game hah. =S


they've really fallen off the wagon. and they were doing so well early in the season! good for the rest of the western teams though. if they had anderson in net and everyone's healthy, they'd be a tough team.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The last three posts were by girls...awesome.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Daylight said:


> I'm going to Detroit on monday to see the Red Wings square off against the Penguins. It'll be my first NHL game


Ahhh you're gonna love it. It'd be better for you if the Penguins were healthy.


----------



## Purple Pen

_Huge_ blow to the Canucks. Malhotra's done for the season, playoffs included. If only he had worn a visor... Hope his eye heals well.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Daylight said:


> I'm going to Detroit on monday to see the Red Wings square off against the Penguins. It'll be my first NHL game


You're seeing quite a game, for your first time...and it's not over yet...


----------



## silentcliche

So Matt Cooke gets suspended for the rest of the season + the 1st round of the playoffs. I are pleased.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

silentcliche said:


> So Matt Cooke gets suspended for the rest of the season + the 1st round of the playoffs. I are pleased.


Still feels like its too little too late. 4 suspensions in the last 16 months and that doesn't include the savard hit. Once is understable as an accident. Twice you need to send a message. But four times? This guy is just not getting the message...

He has no respect for the other players. Next time needs to be 30+. He is getting into the Chris Simon catagory...


----------



## Christa25

Anyone know where I can get a live feed of the Bruins - Devils game?


----------



## silentcliche

^ Ahem


----------



## Daylight

the cheat said:


> You're seeing quite a game, for your first time...and it's not over yet...


After being down 4 to zip, Red Wings sure made it exciting towards the end. The atmosphere at Joe Louis was crazy loud when they stormed back to tie it. I couldn't have asked for a better first NHL game. Sucks that the 2 star players, Crosby and Datsyuk, didn't play.

They actually put me up on the jumbo tron late in the 3rd period so you might have seen me lol I was flashing my Butler Bulldog shirt at the camera guy. Thought it'd be funny since Butler just knocked off Pittsburgh out of the NCAA tourney and here I was sticking it to the 5,000 Pittsburgh fans who were in attendance.


----------



## Daylight

A little side note on the Red Wings/Penguins game I attended last night. I witnessed 3 proposals, saw 2 octopuses get thrown out on the ice rink, and almost crapped myself from us driving through downtown Detroit after the game. That city is rough! I feel bad for the city of Detroit.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Daylight said:


> After being down 4 to zip, Red Wings sure made it exciting towards the end. The atmosphere at Joe Louis was crazy loud when they stormed back to tie it. I couldn't have asked for a better first NHL game. Sucks that the 2 star players, Crosby and Datsyuk, didn't play.
> 
> They actually put me up on the jumbo tron late in the 3rd period so you might have seen me lol I was flashing my Butler Bulldog shirt at the camera guy. Thought it'd be funny since Butler just knocked off Pittsburgh out of the NCAA tourney and here I was sticking it to the 5,000 Pittsburgh fans who were in attendance.





Daylight said:


> A little side note on the Red Wings/Penguins game I attended last night. I witnessed 3 proposals, saw 2 octopuses get thrown out on the ice rink, and almost crapped myself from us driving through downtown Detroit after the game. That city is rough! I feel bad for the city of Detroit.


Yeah it was a good game, I didn't start watching until after it was 4-0.
And I probably didn't notice you on the TV cause when they show the crowd I'm usually trying to look for cute girls. :lol

Also nice to know you got out of Detroit safely...I've heard similar things.


----------



## Daylight

the cheat said:


> And I probably didn't notice you on the TV cause when they show the crowd I'm usually trying to look for cute girls. :lol


OMG! There were plenty of cute girls in attendance. It gave me another reason to love hockey.


----------



## SuperSky

Pens are gonna win tomorrow! Betcha $50 fakeroonies!


----------



## Mr. SandMan

I like hockey for the highlights.

But some of these hits are nuts. Criminal charges to the full extent imo. But it is entertainment. There always seems to be something going on with hockey haha


----------



## SuperSky

SuperSky said:


> Pens are gonna win tomorrow! Betcha $50 fakeroonies!


Hellz yeah *****ez!


----------



## mic gooflander95

Jumping in a bit late here, but I am a Sharks fan. I watch every single game of theirs via my internet subscription to ESPN.


----------



## rezdog

I love hockey, I love being from Detroit and I love the Wings :yes


----------



## Christa25

Annnnd the Bruins clinched a playoff spot. Wooooo!


----------



## atticusfinch

i'm not a huge crosby fan (purely because he doesn't play for a canadian team)...but, I'm kind of missing his presence in league. 

anyone else who's not a big crosby fan miss him? it's okay- be honest!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

atticusfinch said:


> i'm not a huge crosby fan (purely because he doesn't play for a canadian team)...but, I'm kind of missing his presence in league.
> 
> anyone else who's not a big crosby fan miss him? it's okay- be honest!


I definitely do. Can I ask why it would be different if he played for a Canadian city? Isn't it more important where he is born? 
I was watching a game the other night between Montreal and Boston where Boston was killing them 7-0, and the fans in Boston started chanting USA! USA! USA!...even though the Boston team has 2 American players and nearly 20 Canadian players, and the Montreal team has 7 Americans and 12 Canadians.

I'll never understand it.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

atticusfinch said:


> i'm not a huge crosby fan (purely because he doesn't play for a canadian team)...but, I'm kind of missing his presence in league.
> 
> anyone else who's not a big crosby fan miss him? it's okay- be honest!


Don't worry it looks like he'll be back for the April 5th game against the Devils. If he comes back and stays healthy, the cup is coming back to Pittsburgh.


----------



## Keith

the cheat said:


> I definitely do. Can I ask why it would be different if he played for a Canadian city? Isn't it more important where he is born?
> I was watching a game the other night between Montreal and Boston where Boston was killing them 7-0, and the fans in Boston started chanting USA! USA! USA!...even though the Boston team has 2 American players and nearly 20 Canadian players, and the Montreal team has 7 Americans and 12 Canadians.
> 
> I'll never understand it.


As a Boston fan I'll explain it it has more to do with annoying Montreal fans than about where the players are from. In Bell Centre when the Candiens are doing well they chant ole much to the annoyance of Boston fans.The USA chant is just a retort to that annoying chant. And as you saw watching that game Boston fans also started chanting ole sarcastically to further annoy Canadiens fans.Its one of the great rivalries in sports and the fans like to annoy the other in any way possible. Bruins fans are well aware most of their team is Canadian.


----------



## atticusfinch

the cheat said:


> I definitely do. Can I ask why it would be different if he played for a Canadian city? Isn't it more important where he is born?
> I was watching a game the other night between Montreal and Boston where Boston was killing them 7-0, and the fans in Boston started chanting USA! USA! USA!...even though the Boston team has 2 American players and nearly 20 Canadian players, and the Montreal team has 7 Americans and 12 Canadians.
> 
> I'll never understand it.


as keith said, i believe boston was just responding to the obnoxiousness of some...well, _most_ montreal fans.

and about the crosby playing for a canadian team concern, i just personally think its an ideal fitting for him because he _is_ a canadian hero for this generation...and it gives me another reason to cheer for another canadian team (cause, you know...there's not much to cheer about here in toronto except for the lovely reimer...but hopefully that will change).


----------



## silentcliche

atticusfinch said:


> i'm not a huge crosby fan (purely because he doesn't play for a canadian team)...but, I'm kind of missing his presence in league.
> 
> anyone else who's not a big crosby fan miss him? it's okay- be honest!


I'm a Crosby fan, not a fanboy by any means, but I considering him to be the best player in the league and getting him back is nothing but good news for the NHL. It was really unfortunate to see him get injured seeing as he was on pace for something like 120+ points but I'm glad he and the Penguins organization have been cautious and are making sure he's truly symptom-free before he comes back.


----------



## F1X3R

Not a fan of Crosby's, and I don't miss him. He wants to be treated like Gretzy, with kid gloves, but unlike Gretzy, he tries to sneak in cheap shots. He's a soft, yet dirty player. Crysbaby.


----------



## atticusfinch

BUH BYE LEAFS. it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Kustamogen

bye bye flames.....last night was their last hope....Sadly the refs REALLY blew a goal call in that game against anaheim.....but I dont think that woulda mattered....too many good teams in the west.


----------



## SAgirl

Did the Caucks win the Western Conference? Woot!


----------



## silentcliche

^ That they did. Jerks :b



atticusfinch said:


> BUH BYE LEAFS. it was nice while it lasted.


Heeey now. It's not quite over yet. Although a big part of the puzzle is how the Rangers, Sabres, and Canes end their seasons, we still have a chance to make the playoffs. As long as were not mathematically eliminated I'll still hang on to hope. We had a huuuuuge win tonight.


----------



## Purple Pen

BAM!










Next: The Cup


----------



## Half_A_Person

Great night for San Jose. Clinched a playoff spot and we're 2nd in the west!! And how gorgeous was Ben Eager's goal?!? Amazing.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Purple Pen said:


> Next: The Cup


Too bad winning the presidents trophy doesn't mean much.
Of the last 25 stanley cup winners, 7 also won the prez.
thats less than 30%.

The Nucks could end up playing chicago or anaheim in the first round and easily (statistically) be upset.

Then again.... My flames aren't making the playoffs so I'm rooting for the nucks in west... I feel dirty doing it though...


----------



## atticusfinch

^ yeah, that's true. i personally feel that philadelphia is taking the cup this season. gaah, that reminds me- i miss versteeg.


----------



## Hockey

naturallogofzero said:


> too bad winning the presidents trophy doesn't mean much.
> Of the last 25 stanley cup winners, 7 also won the prez.
> Thats less than 30%.
> 
> The nucks could end up playing chicago or anaheim in the first round and easily (statistically) be upset.
> 
> Then again.... My flames aren't making the playoffs so i'm rooting for the nucks in west... I feel dirty doing it though...


never give up hope on the flames!


----------



## Kustamogen

lol Flames are done....the have to win their last games....chicago has to lose all theirs and dallas has to lose. its over! Hopefully they just use it as a building block not to suck so much *** at the beginning of a season!

Nucks....sorry.....another 1st or 2nd rd exit ahead....but at least they finally won something as a team!

Boston or Philly have it I think.....I see Anaheim going far....theyre the one team in the league thats getting hot at the PERFECT time in the perfect way.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Kustamogen said:


> its over! Hopefully they just use it as a building block not to suck so much *** at the beginning of a season!


Oh man this this this!

It's hard to imagine we'll finish in 9th with the centers we had. I think had langkow been healthly all year we would've had a much better chance.


----------



## Christa25

Kustamogen said:


> *Boston* or Philly have it I think.....


My life would be complete. Here's hoping!


----------



## silentcliche

Well, the Leafs are official out of playoff contention. They had a hell of a second half though. I really hope Reimer keeps up his play next season. We haven't had a reliable #1 goalie since Belfour so it would be nice if he doesn't have a sophomore slump.

And grats to Iggy on his 1000th point and Ovi on his 300th goal. Two of my favourite players.


----------



## JadedCalalily

silentcliche said:


> Well, the Leafs are official out of playoff contention. They had a hell of a second half though. I really hope Reimer keeps up his play next season. We haven't had a reliable #1 goalie since Belfour so it would be nice if he doesn't have a sophomore slump.
> 
> And grats to Iggy on his 1000th point and Ovi on his 300th goal. Two of my favourite players.


Ohh I couldn't be happier to see the Leafs out! Good choice on players but I would have to replace Iggy with Chara... Even after his dirty hit I still love him as much as Ovi =)


----------



## Kustamogen

Christa25 said:


> My life would be complete. Here's hoping!


Bostons my second fave team so i hope they make it far......Thomas should have the Vezina locked up, which is awesome for him after a horrible last season!


----------



## Christa25

"It's a bird, it's a plane, it's a Vezina trophy winner!" 
Thomas made some incredible saves tonight. Love that guy so much.


----------



## nims

Sometimes you can't do much but laugh at the NHL officiating and the video review. Missed the kicking motion and it doesn't even look like the puck crossed the line.


----------



## silentcliche

^ Usually I roll my eyes when I hear people complaining about the refs and officiating but hot damn, that was the worst call I have ever seen. Wow.


----------



## atticusfinch

nims said:


> Sometimes you can't do much but laugh at the NHL officiating and the video review. Missed the kicking motion and it doesn't even look like the puck crossed the line.


omg. how is that a goal? i love the hawks and hossa, but i love a fair game even more. :mum


----------



## Christa25

nims said:


> Sometimes you can't do much but laugh at the NHL officiating and the video review. Missed the kicking motion and it doesn't even look like the puck crossed the line.


Unreal...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If the puck eventually went in, then I could see how it was upheld...the ref signaled goal on the ice and if you watch closely, it appears the blade of Hossa's stick touches the puck as it begins to go across the goal line.


----------



## nims

silentcliche said:


> ^ Usually I roll my eyes when I hear people complaining about the refs and officiating but hot damn, that was the worst call I have ever seen. Wow.


Yea i'm not one to complain about Refs either but that's a call that you can't do anything but laugh at now.






This shows it a bit longer but to me it still looks like the puck is touching the goal line and hasn't fully crossed yet.


----------



## silentcliche

So I've re-watched the video several times now and looks like the puck may have crossed the line when it hit the farside of the net right before Conklin scoops it out. But in the end it's inconclusive so I'd agree with going with the call on the ice which would be a good goal.

However the kicking motion negates all of that. Hossa clearly uses a kicking motion to propel the puck forward. Does he touch the puck with his stick? I don't think so. I don't see the puck changing directions and if Hossa truly did get his stick on the puck it would've just gone in outright.


----------



## Kustamogen

lol The Flames non-goal against Anaheim was just as bad and possibly ended the Flames chances of the playoffs


----------



## Christa25

Bruins are playing the Habs in the first round. This is gonna be a good one!


----------



## atticusfinch

^ i'm going to be looking forward to this!


----------



## rockyraccoon

Let's go Canucks!


----------



## JFmtl

another Habs-Bruins series. I just hope it will be a closer battle than 2009, and that there wont be any major scandals around it. and habs players better make sure their funeral arrangement are ready and up to date, never know what could happen out there with chara wandering around


----------



## Christa25

JFmtl said:


> another Habs-Bruins series. I just hope it will be a closer battle than 2009, and that there wont be any major scandals around it. and habs players better make sure their funeral arrangement are ready and up to date, never know what could happen out there with chara wandering around


Oh, come on. :roll 
If I had a nickel for every time a Habs fan whined about somethig, I'd be rich!


----------



## Kustamogen

lol Id normally hope the Canadiens do well in the playoffs.....but with all their whiny, pu$$y-*** fans now...I really hope Boston sweeps them.....and I hope Chara knocks some guys the **** out!!! w00t w00t


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> Oh, come on. :roll
> If I had a nickel for every time a Habs fan whined about somethig, I'd be rich!


If I had a nickel for everytime a Bruins player made a cheap shot or was a 3rd man in in a fight, I'd be rich.

A team without class. A coach without class and bunch of thugs without class!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> lol Id normally hope the Canadiens do well in the playoffs.....but with all their whiny, pu$$y-*** fans now...I really hope Boston sweeps them.....and I hope Chara knocks some guys the **** out!!! w00t w00t


We have the largest fan base from any other team in the NHL. Cheer for the Bruins, they could use your support.


----------



## Kustamogen

BenevolentSun said:


> We have the largest fan base from any other team in the NHL. Cheer for the Bruins, they could use your support.


lol have fun getting swept!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> lol have fun getting swept!


That's probably what you said when we faced the Caps in the 1st round and the Pens in the 2nd last year right?


----------



## Christa25

I don't understand why everyone gets so uptight. It's a game! We cheer for "our" team, and we back our team up. It's an exciting game.. yay hockey! May the best team win! Lol.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> I don't understand why everyone gets so uptight. It's a game! We cheer for "our" team, and we back our team up. It's an exciting game.. yay hockey! May the best team win! Lol.


The Bruins are evil.


----------



## Purple Pen

Looks like the Canucks are playing Chicago again.


----------



## Ironpain

Is it wrong to have a back up team? ha ha I feel so disloyal but I'm ashamed not to have a team in the play offs I love The Leafs (I'm Leaf nation for Life but should I remain loyal going with another Canadian Team Ala The Canucks (Toronto fans would ring my neck if they thought I was selling out for Montreal and God forbid Ottawa was in the play offs I wouldn't have a leg to stand on. 

Or should I go with an American team say Boston (but I feel like if I say I support Boston then I also have to support them in Basketball, Football Baseball) is that necessary? Well Tim Thomas despite not being able to follow Boston the whole season is my favorite Goalie.


----------



## Alex925

Great game today between the Wings and Blackhawks. Wings get to play Phoenix in the first round, a rematch of last year's first round. Lets go Red Wings!


----------



## Christa25

I am a huge Bruins fan.. but I am very happy the Hawks made it to the playoffs. They are definitely my second favorite team.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ironpain said:


> Is it wrong to have a back up team? ha ha I feel so disloyal but I'm ashamed not to have a team in the play offs I love The Leafs (I'm Leaf nation for Life but should I remain loyal going with another Canadian Team Ala The Canucks (Toronto fans would ring my neck if they thought I was selling out for Montreal and God forbid Ottawa was in the play offs I wouldn't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Or should I go with an American team say Boston (but I feel like if I say I support Boston then I also have to support them in Basketball, Football Baseball) is that necessary? Well Tim Thomas despite not being able to follow Boston the whole season is my favorite Goalie.


I don't think there is anything wrong with having a back up team (unless one of those are Boston and Philly). I hope the Ducks make it far this year.


----------



## LoneWolf24

Been a Flyers fan since I can ever remember! Let's go Flyers!


----------



## atticusfinch

pittsburgh < tampa bay
new york < washington
san jose < los angeles
phoenix < detroit
nashville < anaheim 
boston < canadiens*
buffalo < philadelphia
chicago >< vancouver (I love them both - may the best team win!)*

* = series i'll definitely be watching.


----------



## LALoner

need2bnormal said:


> Chicago @ Vancouver- Vancouver
> New York @ Washington- Washington
> Phoenix @ Detroit- Detroit
> Nashville @ Anaheim- Nashville
> Tampa Bay @ Pittsburgh- Pittsburgh
> 
> Anyone know of any live streaming ? ... Program I am using just got booted :lol .


http://atdhenet.tv/index.html

This place sometimes have some hockey streams.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

*


----------



## atticusfinch

irishK said:


> Canucks
> 
> No back up team
> No other options


haha, i like this.


----------



## silentcliche

Ironpain said:


> Is it wrong to have a back up team? ha ha I feel so disloyal but I'm ashamed not to have a team in the play offs I love The Leafs (I'm Leaf nation for Life but should I remain loyal going with another Canadian Team Ala The Canucks (Toronto fans would ring my neck if they thought I was selling out for Montreal and God forbid Ottawa was in the play offs I wouldn't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Or should I go with an American team say Boston (but I feel like if I say I support Boston then I also have to support them in Basketball, Football Baseball) is that necessary? Well Tim Thomas despite not being able to follow Boston the whole season is my favorite Goalie.


There's nothing wrong about liking or rooting for other teams other than your homer pick if you genuinely like them. What I don't get is when people root for another Canadian team purely because they're Canadian. Whenever there's one Canadian team left I always see people rallying behind them, calling them Canada's Team/Last Hope. Sorry but there's only one Team Canada and that's during the Olympics, WCs, WJCs, etc. Just a little pet peeve of mine.

Since I don't have much stock in this playoffs, I'd like to see a non-traditional market like Phoenix or Nashville win it just for the lulz. I wouldn't mind if Washington or Vancouver won it though.


----------



## Kustamogen

^^ yup I agree....**** "canadas team" if its down to one. I despise 1/2 of the canadian teams!!! lol

Hope Vancouver gets effed up! Hope to see the Ducks go far. Hope to see Boston win the cup!


----------



## SAgirl

irishK said:


> Canucks
> 
> No back up team
> No other options


I second that.


----------



## mrbojangles

So what's the deal with Chicago. I know they made the playoffs so they must be doing somewhat well. Are they not as good as last year? The buzz around here isn't as big as it was last season. I don't follow hockey much, I'm just curious.


----------



## Kustamogen

mrbojangles said:


> So what's the deal with Chicago. I know they made the playoffs so they must be doing somewhat well. Are they not as good as last year? The buzz around here isn't as big as it was last season. I don't follow hockey much, I'm just curious.


The lost a lot of their big character/supporting guys.....still a good team though. Goaltending is what worries me for them though 

I think theyll pull it off in 7!


----------



## atticusfinch

^ i miss big buff and his a*s in luongo's face ... you know what i mean - no dutty thoughts.


----------



## mrbojangles

Kustamogen said:


> The lost a lot of their big character/supporting guys.....still a good team though. Goaltending is what worries me for them though
> 
> I think theyll pull it off in 7!


Thanks man, I'm watching the game right now. Doesn't look good for Chicago.


----------



## Christa25

Let's go Bruins!!!


----------



## Hockey

Personally, as a Flames fan, I hate the Canucks, but i have to say that they have the best change at winning it all


----------



## Kustamogen

Montreal was ****ing lucky to get outta that one with a win. Gotta give Price props I guess!


----------



## leafs121688

^Bruins kinda looked off to me tonight. Price stood on his head though.

Everyone in my house is all for the Canucks and I'm for the Hawks because I'm a massive Toews fan. And I don't like Bieksa...so it's kind of a battlefield right now. The Hawks should be able to take it to 7 games without Buff though, it wasn't all him.


----------



## JFmtl

Kustamogen said:


> Montreal was ****ing lucky to get outta that one with a win. Gotta give Price props I guess!


was fortunate to get a first goal that soon. but Montréal played a great defensive game after that, Price didnt need to pull an Halak-like 54 saves performance either. In last years playoffs, montréal won lots of game where their play was much much worse than last night's, because of miraculous level of goaltending.

And why didnt Boston go to Price's net? I would have expected the likes of Lucic and Horton to sit in Price's zone à la Bufuglien, its not like we have a big mean tough defence. And what is up with Chara, that was a stupid penalty, bruins were still in the game prior it.


----------



## half jaw

I'm just really hoping the Flyers and Rangers both get knocked out in round 1...then I can enjoy the rest of the playoffs without worrying
After one game for each it's looking good so far :b

<----Devils fan


----------



## Purple Pen

leafs121688 said:


> Everyone in my house is all for the Canucks and I'm for the Hawks because I'm a massive Toews fan. And I don't like Bieksa...so it's kind of a battlefield right now. The Hawks should be able to take it to 7 games without Buff though, it wasn't all him.


They're gonna have to win 4 out of the next 5 games now.


----------



## Christa25

Chara was hospitalized for dehydration last night and is not playing. Friggggggggggggggggggg. Not happy.


----------



## leafs121688

Purple Pen said:


> They're gonna have to win 4 out of the next 5 games now.


Yeah we'll see what happens in Chicago. This is the only series I get excited about, really, although watching Datsyuk is always a joy too.



Christa25 said:


> Chara was hospitalized for dehydration last night and is not playing. Friggggggggggggggggggg. Not happy.


He must be sick. The Bruins missed him tonight.


----------



## Ironpain

Do you watch when your team is out of the playoff's and if so who do you cheer for. For those who do cheer through thick and thin for a particular team is it because you were born there and feel loyalty, cheer for the team your friend cheers for what might your reason be? Anyone here rooting an underdog team like Nashville? How hard is it to stay focused on the next year when your team loses time and time again. 

Here in Toronto you can ask any Torontonian here who watches The Leafs it takes alot of faith and Loyalty to hear time after time that your team is rebuilding to love your team so much that you have faith that at some point the great rebuilding will begin and we will make it back into the playoffs and then some day through sheer will of power


----------



## Kustamogen

Flames are my team......but my fave player has been Thornton since he was drafted....thus in 97 I really started following the Bruins and theyre my 2nd fave team now and I really wish theyd stop playing like they just learned how to skate! Sharks are my 3rd fave team now that Thorntons been on them for awhile.

I really wanna see Nashville go far, they are projected to finish in the basement of the west EVERY year and yet make it in the playoffs all the time. Would be nice to see their hard work pay off.


----------



## atticusfinch

i'm so sad for the blackhawks. they are just not into it.


----------



## Christa25

Hopin' my B's pull it together tonight and kick those Habs asses!


----------



## Christa25

B's finally started playing hockey tonight! I was getting worried towards the end though, the Habs were getting their chances... Thomas was pretty unreal tonight!


----------



## Kustamogen

Well even though the Nucks will win the series....it was quite satisfying to see them get absolutely destroyed and see that chug Luongo pulled.


----------



## Christa25

That is amazing, Kusty!


----------



## SAgirl

Glad I didn't watch tonight's Nucks game.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Not looking good for the Yotes..... :blank


----------



## Kustamogen

^ nope....cant believe I picked them to win that series in my playoff pool....wtf was I thinking hahaha


----------



## leafs121688

Wings just put themselves ahead two goals late in the third, this may be the last game in Phoenix.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ i really want to the jets!


----------



## half jaw

The Rangers blowing that 3-0 lead last night sure was great to watch. Just gotta wait one more game for the Caps to knock em out.


----------



## endless summer night

I need help. I never miss on game (on tv) of my team but when I keep watching they never score and when I look away they score. I'm so ****ing sick of it and I'm on the brink of giving up on hockey all together because what's the point of watching the game and missing EVERY goal??????? What should I do? I feel like I'm complete bad luck and that I'm not good enough to be a hockey fan.


----------



## SuperSky

PENGUINSSSSS!!! 



endless summer night said:


> I need help. I never miss on game (on tv) of my team but when I keep watching they never score and when I look away they score. I'm so ****ing sick of it and I'm on the brink of giving up on hockey all together because what's the point of watching the game and missing EVERY goal??????? What should I do? I feel like I'm complete bad luck and that I'm not good enough to be a hockey fan.


Aw, that sucks. I went through a stage where I felt I was bad luck. Every time I watched a game, my favourite team would lose. I actually gave up watching for ages because it made me feel like rubbish that they didn't win (whereas when I just checked the score online a zillion times throughout the match, I wouldn't feel that emotional connection to the game). Can you swap to listening to the game on the radio for a couple of games? Or following an online play-by-play writeup thingy? I think the best thing to do is try to get rid of the feeling that your "luck" has anything to do with the game. Cause it really doesn't. For me, it meant I had to remove the emotional investment for awhile.


----------



## atticusfinch

half jaw said:


> The Rangers blowing that 3-0 lead last night sure was great to watch. Just gotta wait one more game for the Caps to knock em out.


i'll be excited when that happens!


----------



## Christa25

EFF YES. Michael Ryder makes me PROUD to be from the East Coast! Wooot!


----------



## Keith

Incredible game tonight Habs/Bruins nice to see Ryder showing up to play still gotta win 2 more games against a tough opponent, In the mean time I'll keep the faith


----------



## atticusfinch

so, ference's middle finger goal celebration? 

my finger got stuck in my glove???? what an excuse!


----------



## Christa25

You know what, I don't care how classless it is, but I'd do the same thing if those Habs were boo-ing me like that. Eff them!


----------



## atticusfinch

!!!


----------



## Christa25

Ference was fined $2500 by the NHL for his middle finge celebration. Well worth it! Haha.


----------



## SAgirl

I hope that Cory Schneider starts as a goalie for the Canucks in the next game against Chicago. He was great last night. It was terrible to see the Canucks lose 5-0. 

I think that Chicago's Corey Crawford was an awesome goalie.


----------



## foe

I'm not even a hockey but the Caps-Rangers series have been great. At least the two games I've watched so far.

Washington currently leading 1-0 after the 1st intermission. I hope they clinch it.


----------



## JFmtl

Christa25 said:


> Ference was fined $2500 by the NHL for his middle finge celebration. Well worth it! Haha.


Wonder if PK would get off that easily would he do that in Boston lol. in the nfl they get 4 times the fine just for fainting a mooning lol. But the excuse he gave was just way dumber that the finger itself.


----------



## JFmtl

SAgirl said:


> I hope that Cory Schneider starts as a goalie for the Canucks in the next game against Chicago. He was great last night. It was terrible to see the Canucks lose 5-0.
> 
> I think that Chicago's Corey Crawford was an awesome goalie.


Will Canucks imitate the bruins and blow a 3-0 series lead?


----------



## Ironpain

So far the biggest melt down of the playoffs has actually been not a game win but losing the lead, LA was up 4-0, The Sharks came back and embarrassed them by making the biggest come from behind victories in NHL history. The Next Melt down if The Vancouver Canucks and Montreal Canadien's don't pick it up will be both of them getting beat by teams they clearly underestimated.

Ask not what your team can do for you but what a player from another team can do for you


----------



## SAgirl

That was a great overtime shot by Horton from Boston in the Boston-Montreal playoffs. Thomas (goalie-Boston) and Price (goalie-Montreal) were amazing tonight. 
Final score 2-1 (Game 5)


----------



## msbxa

SAgirl said:


> That was a great overtime shot by Horton from Boston in the Boston-Montreal playoffs. Thomas (goalie-Boston) and Price (goalie-Montreal) were amazing tonight.
> Final score 2-1 (Game 5)


Kind of funny to read this post. I was watching that game. Its the first game I've watched this year so far. 
I was kind of hoping Montreal would win though because I'm Canadian.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I've come to the conclusion that intense playoff hockey is far more fun to watch when a team you live and die with isn't involved in it...Canucks fans and Hawks fans don't need to work out tonight, their hearts are probably going a mile a minute just sitting on the couch, screaming at the TV.


----------



## Godless1

I'm not really a hockey fan, but sudden death season on the line hockey, count me in. This will be fun, go 'Hawks.


----------



## JFmtl

i love this time of the year, lots of good playoffs games


----------



## JFmtl

wow, canucks 1 game away from repeating bruins' last year epic choke. can it happen twice in 2 years?


----------



## Godless1

Yay, Hawks win. Is it just me or do hockey games always seem to come down to a lucky bounce.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm worried about irishK...she better post soon.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

*


----------



## atticusfinch

the cheat said:


> ...their hearts are probably going a mile a minute just sitting on the couch, screaming at the TV.


:tiptoe


----------



## nims

Was it wrong that I laughed when the puck went by Luongo in OT. Sorry IrishK.

Has to be one of the biggest come backs in the NHL if the Hawks pull it out. I know a lot of people think the Torres hit is behind the extra motivation in the Hawks play. But I think Bolland's taken over the series. He's been a monster since returning from his injury.

Have to say so far I think the SJ/LAK series has been the best series. But that might be because the OT games in that series has made things really interesting.


----------



## SAgirl

I know how you feel IrishK, that puck rebound didn't feel good being a Canucks fan and seeing all the Chicago fans in the stands cheering.  

There were definitely a few penalties that weren't called, but the Canucks definitely played a better game last night. Will Schneider be starting game 7 in Vancouver tomorrow night?


----------



## half jaw

SAgirl said:


> Will Schneider be starting game 7 in Vancouver tomorrow night?


I'd be shocked if it's not Luongo in net for game 7

On a different note...i'm still pissed after the Flyers win yesterday...Sabres were so close to knocking them out, it would have been so sweet. And now the series goes back to Philly for game 7, i have to say as a passionate Flyers hater I'm worried about that game


----------



## atticusfinch

nims said:


> Was it wrong that I laughed when the puck went by Luongo in OT. Sorry IrishK.


no, that is not wrong. what is wrong is that i laughed when i first saw that schneider was having difficulty getting off of his back after that penalty shot. i had an image of cow on its back after rowdy teenagers decided it was a cool idea to go cow tipping.

but then i realized it was serious and i stopped.

_(gosh, i'm such an obnoxious hawks fan - watching this sport brings out the bad side in me) _


----------



## atticusfinch

SAgirl said:


> There were definitely a few penalties that weren't called, but the Canucks definitely played a better game last night.


yeah, not gonna lie - Canucks played awesome ... luck wasn't on their side though.


----------



## atticusfinch

half jaw said:


> I'd be shocked if it's not Luongo in net for game 7
> 
> On a different note...i'm still pissed after the Flyers win yesterday...Sabres were so close to knocking them out, it would have been so sweet. And now the series goes back to Philly for game 7, i have to say as a passionate Flyers hater I'm worried about that game


my sentiments exactly, bud.


----------



## msbxa

Well the canucks still got one more chance to make the second round but I have a bad feeling about chicago. I don't like chicago, didn't want to see them win last year and they did, and I want them out by the canucks this year! 
I knew chicago was going to win last night, but I watched the game and I think the canucks should have won that. They had some bad luck, hitting the post, hawks scored on the penalty shot, etc. 
I think the hawks will win the final game, it rarely ever happens that a team comes back from 3-0, I think it only happened about 3 times in NHL history, but I can see chicago taking this one. They seem to have that type of team and the mentality it takes to win games in the playoffs. I wouldn't be surprised if they go all the way, as long as they don't get too tired. 
But if the canucks play hard like they did in game 6, they might be able to take it if things go right this time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

For some reason, I think Washington is going to win the Cup...they're being pretty under-estimated I think. Really believe the "final 4" will be Washington/Boston, and Detroit/San Jose.
And what do you guys think of this idea: once it's the final 4 teams, it should go based on points...not conference. It opens the possibility of division/conference rivals meeting for the Cup.


----------



## GoFlyers

Chicago better not win tomorrow ... They took the cup from us last year and now they are trying to steal the 0-3 comeback spotlight

flyers win then canucks win and it will be a good day tomorrow

Someone needs to make a run at bolland or he's gonna run wild again


----------



## Purple Pen

One game. Let's go.


----------



## matty

I would hate to be a canuck, trying to sleep tonight. Going to be an incredible game regardless. I am heading into town for it. Win or lose the city will be incredible. I will try not to die or get arrested.


----------



## atticusfinch

dude, i can't wait.


----------



## half jaw

We have 3(potentially 4) game-7s over the next 2 nights...should be very fun to watch!


and LET'S GO SABRES!


----------



## senrab

half jaw said:


> We have 3(potentially 4) game-7s over the next 2 nights...should be very fun to watch!
> 
> and LET'S GO SABRES!


yes! Let's go Buffalo :yes :boogie


----------



## Christa25

Jumbo joeeee!


----------



## Christa25

Go Bruins!


----------



## mrbojangles

This song was made by a local radio station a couple of days ago and now there are radio stations in Canada retaliating with songs of their own :lol


----------



## JFmtl

go habs go!


----------



## mrbojangles

Who are the favorites to win it this year? I don't follow hockey much.


----------



## atticusfinch




----------



## msbxa

mrbojangles said:


> Who are the favorites to win it this year? I don't follow hockey much.


Its hard to say. There are so many teams and they are all so close in skill. There aren't really favorites anymore. A team that is eighth seed could (and has) win the cup. 
Also when it comes to playoffs in hockey teams change. Sometimes you get surprises.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Canucks/Blackhawksopcorn:cigopcorn:cigopcorn....:cig


----------



## Perfectionist

^I cant watch. I practically had a heartattack watching Game 6. I don't think I could survive this tension.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

:lol Good game so far! Canucks will have to get unlucky to lose...most of the time, it's clear they're the better team overall.


----------



## atticusfinch

^ yes, those last few minutes of the second were _insane_. both canucks and crawford nw) are doing a spectacular job.

it's really the canucks against crawford at this point.


----------



## Perfectionist

Still not watchinggggg


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Chicago needs to do the flying V imo.


----------



## Perfectionist

Ahaha I just tried to go in the living room and my dad told me to get my pariah bad luck *** away from his team or he'd stab me.

So, in short, I am still not watching.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

...Toewsy.


----------



## GoFlyers

Oh boy... that was hard to watch


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

irishK said:


> fixed that for ya :b
> 
> That was an insane shift. I can't believe they didn't get a goal out of all of that. Crawford is amazing, that's for sure. As long as they can stay out of the penalty box, (which isnt hard as the refs aren't calling much / it's pretty clean so far) it should be our game, but the third is going to be intense for sure. :fall


....:squeeze Please survive this.


----------



## GoFlyers

I'm glad the flyers didn't put me through any hell during their game..

Lets see some overtime sedin twin magic


----------



## atticusfinch

oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh. :afr


----------



## atticusfinch

Perfectionist said:


> Ahaha I just tried to go in the living room and my dad told me to get m*y pariah bad luck **** away from his team or he'd stab me.
> 
> So, in short, I am still not watching.


hahaha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If the Canucks lose this...wow. How will Luongo be able to live with himself?


...I suppose it helps when you can literally dry your tears with $100 bills.


----------



## Perfectionist

Oh my god I *AM *A BAD LUCK CHARM I HATE MYSELF I DO NOT DESERVE AIR.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Lakers/Hornets was boring so I flip to this for ****s and giggles and after watching that I can't really go to bed without seeing how it ends...what the frick...


----------



## GoFlyers

holy patrick sharp I thought that was game over


----------



## GoFlyers

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow

that was insane


----------



## atticusfinch

wow... just, wow. 

this game was such a classic - as much as i adore the hawks, i'm glad for 'nucks. did you see that little quick interview with lu? i think i was about to cry. 

everyone can breathe now!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

StevenGlansberg said:


> Lakers/Hornets was boring so I flip to this for ****s and giggles and after watching that I can't really go to bed without seeing how it ends...what the frick...


There's absolutely no contest between NHL playoffs and NBA playoffs. I know why the NBA is more popular in the States but it baffles me none the less.

Big win by the Canucks...two more final games tomorrow. And then it's the second round.


----------



## Perfectionist

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## SAgirl

Next game Nashville. Final score VAN-CHI 2-1. Yes!
Alex Burrows Rocks!


----------



## atticusfinch

oh my, i hope they beat the preds. and i hope someone scraps with fisher so i could watch close ups of ms. underwood sh*t herself silly!


----------



## atticusfinch

^ awe, bb. 

... ohh, you're irishk. oh my gosh, i say take this moment in and dance your pants off to the canucks' goal song.


----------



## atticusfinch

or just lie on the floor in relief, you must be exhausted.


----------



## leafs121688

God it almost feels worse that Toews tied it up, should have just left it 1-0 in regulation, what a tease...ah well, they aren't the same Hawks they were last year.

I never thought I'd say this but Pronger is kind of growing on me. My God I just said it.


----------



## Purple Pen

Wooooooooooo!!! I'm so happy right now!!!


----------



## F1X3R

wow there are a lot of canuck fans on here


----------



## Stormclouds

:banana:banana Finally, we beat Chicago in the playoffs. So happy!!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

the cheat said:


> There's absolutely no contest between NHL playoffs and NBA playoffs. I know why the NBA is more popular in the States but it baffles me none the less.


I do love my Milwaukee Bucks simply because I love basketball...but between the officiating and the extreme lack of parity, yeah the NBA playoffs usually aren't that good. Although this year after the 1st round it looks like any team will have a shot to win it.


----------



## half jaw

Thanks alot for not showing up last night for game 7 Ryan Miller(and the rest of Buffalo)! WTF happened????


So for tonight I'm rooting for Boston and Tampa Bay to win, so Philly gets TB in the next round. Lightning won the series 3-0-1 in the regular season, so i'm hoping they can keep it up for the playoffs!

BTW, in case you're wondering...i REALLY REALLY hate the Flyers


----------



## matty

Wow, that was a crazy night. So happy I was in town for the game, Nothing like cheap corona and wings, and a packed bar. Nice little overtime canuck win to get the party started.


----------



## nims

I thought the Hawks' looked out of sync last night. While the Canucks were on top of their game. If it wasn't for Crawford I think the game would have ended in regulation. The Canucks deserved that win, but you would think the Hawks' would have been smarter with their decisions. Passing the puck backwards in your own zone rarely results in good results. Especially with the way the Canucks were pressuring the D. They seemed to forget what coaches always say when in trouble use the boards and just get it out. 

A little surprised that they are already starting game 1 for round 2 tomorrow, would have expected them to start on Friday. 

Two more game 7's tonight should hopefully make the playoffs a little more exciting. It seems there have only been a couple good series so far, the CHI/VAN being one and the other being the SJ/LAK series.


----------



## Christa25

This game is too stressful for me!


----------



## msbxa

Wow there is a lot of emotion from you people on these games. 
Reminds me of how I felt in 2004 when the Calgary Flames made their run for the cup. 
Its a very special feeling when the team you love goes all the way to the final. Especially when they haven't got past the first round in 15 years. Unfortunetly, the Flames lost in game 7 of the 2004 Stanley cup final, and not only that, but they almost had it won in game 6, but there was this goal that was uncalled with like 2-3 mintues left in the game when it was tied. It very breifly went over the line and then out again but they just continued the game, and they lost in overtime. :roll There was a lot of talk about it afterwards, and even Don Cherry and Ron Mcclean both indicated and hinted that it _was_ a goal, but of course nothing could be done about it after the fact. 
After that year, hockey was never the same again. In fact I used to be a big fan but haven't really been into it as much since. I still follow it but its not the same anymore.


----------



## GoFlyers

That goal by tampa was beautiful.. fluery had no idea where that puck was


----------



## Christa25

Way to go to my bruins! Horton the hero! Wooooo.










My biggest smile ever.. almost had a heart attack. Aha! Wooo!


----------



## atticusfinch

ugh, boston. 

playing the flyers next? i hope the broad street bullies crush them (and i'm not fond of the flyers).

btw, where was seguin in all of this?


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Come on Penguins!


----------



## Keith

Bruins!!!!!! Sorry Canadiens fans your team played well and fought valiantly but someones gotta win. Now hopefully some revenge for last years epic fail in the next round!


----------



## Christa25

You're right Keith, the Habs played an awesome series. That game sure was a nail-biter, as was the rest of the series. I'm so happy though!


----------



## msbxa

Lots of crazy games early this year. Like I said before, So many teams and they are all so close in skill. 

The Vancouver/Nashville series will be a good one. For both teams its special to be in the second round. And one of them will get to the third.


----------



## nims

Was really hoping that Pittsburgh would move on. Still think they did pretty good considering that they didn't have 2 of their top players in the series. And there weren't many games where they had Staal, Malkin and Crosby playing in the same game. 

Anyways anyone got predicitions for the next round

West
Vancouver vs. Nashville - I think Vancouver takes this in 6 but hope I'm wrong and Nashville wins. I don't think Nashville has the offence to take it though. Rinne's going to have to steal the series if they want to win. 

San Jose vs. Detroit - Detroit in 6 with a short first round chances are the Red Wings can get Zetterberg back from injury and add that Datysuk was dominant in the first series could spell bad news for the sharks.

East
Washington vs. Tampa Bay - This is going to be a series of goal scoring both teams can score but both have average defense and goaltending. Although Roloson and Neuvirth had strong first rounds. The rookie vs veteran will be interesting. I think Washington will take it in 7 though.

Philadelphia vs. Boston - This should provide some entertaining bone crunching hits, which might have the refs on alert and looking out. With both teams having players that have had questionable hits in the past could mean whoever's special teams are on top of their game will take it. I'm going with Boston in 6. Thomas plays better than any goaltender Philadelphia puts in.


----------



## msbxa

My predictions are that Detroit will win and Philadelphia will win. 
For Wash/TB I don't know. 
For Vancouver/Nashville I'm not sure but I think Vancouver might and I hope they do.


----------



## leafs121688

I hate Dan Carcillo. Likely spoiled as a child.


----------



## SuperSky

****ing gay son of a ****ing ****!!!!


----------



## half jaw

Vancouver-Detroit and Washington-Boston for the conference finals. Then we get a Stanley Cup finals of Detroit-Washington...Datsyuk vs Ovechkin...non-stop highlight reel goals. PLEASE


----------



## atticusfinch

half jaw said:


> Vancouver-Detroit and Washington-Boston for the conference finals. Then we get a Stanley Cup finals of Detroit-Washington...Datsyuk vs Ovechkin...non-stop highlight reel goals. PLEASE


oh, i like this.


----------



## Purple Pen

Looking forward to the Nucks-Preds CBC intro tonight. Oh, and the game.


----------



## atticusfinch

i've never watched the Preds play, should the 'Nucks be worried?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

atticusfinch said:


> i've never watched the Preds play, should the 'Nucks be worried?


Only if they start looking into the crowd during games, trying to spot Carrie Underwood.


----------



## atticusfinch

ugh. celebrity girlfriends attending games.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^They're married....


----------



## atticusfinch

ugh. celebrity wives attending games.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

atticusfinch said:


> ugh. celebrity wives attending games.


...but she's soooooo pretty.:love2


----------



## atticusfinch

ugh. pretty celebrity wives attending games.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Mike Fisher almost scored on a breakaway...I was hoping he'd score for the mandatory Carrie Underwood sighting. I feel cheated. :sigh


----------



## atticusfinch

even if he did score, underwood wouldn't be in vancouver, she doesn't like canada


----------



## leave me alone

will anyone be watching the world championships?


----------



## F1X3R

> *MSBXA*
> After that year, hockey was never the same again. In fact I used to be a big fan but haven't really been into it as much since. I still follow it but its not the same anymore.


(Plays sad piano music)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

leave me alone said:


> will anyone be watching the world championships?


I will be...when the real competition begins. When there is NHL playoff hockey, it's hard to watch Canada vs France.


----------



## Reinvented

I love NHL but I don't have a preferred team. Any1 else the same?


----------



## leave me alone

the cheat said:


> I will be...when the real competition begins. When there is NHL playoff hockey, it's hard to watch Canada vs France.


Yeah the group stages usually doesnt show the highest level of play.


----------



## SAgirl

Games tied now 1-1 with Vancouver losing 2-1 the other night in overtime to Nashville Predators. Next game Tues night.


----------



## JadedCalalily

GO Caps GO!


----------



## Christa25

Go bruins!


----------



## Christa25

Timmy Thomas is unbelievable. Go Bruins! Let's win another OT!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

More OT? Yes please. :yesopcorn:cig


----------



## Christa25

Unreal game! Amazing goaltending on both ends. Bed time!


----------



## Keith

Thomas was unreal tonight he kept it a close game even though the Flyers were out playing the Bruins in the 3rd and most of overtime.


----------



## JFmtl

Winning first 2 games on the road guaranties the win. oh wait...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Flyers don't have an answer for the Krejci line. Boston should be happy it was a close game, that means Boucher will start Game 3 unless his hand is broken. The last thing they should want is for the Flyers to do the smart thing and start Leighton.


----------



## JFmtl

Capitals are deep in trouble now. Bruce Boudreau's job must be in trouble at this point.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^Tampa is just a better team I think. They led the division most of the year...the Caps taking over 1st place probably hurt them more than it help them. Ovechkin doesn't seem to have "it".


----------



## JFmtl

Was it really a good idea for the caps to switch to an all defensive system? It seems they really panicked after last year loss vs habs, when really they just ran on a superhuman goalie. Many caps starts had rather ordinary seasons this year.


----------



## Perfectionist

If we go to overtime one more time I'm seriously going to stab someone.


----------



## JFmtl

maybe they will go in double, or even triple overtime, you know, to double, triple the fun of it


----------



## icedCoffee

Ya Boudreau's job is gone I believe. You can't be a number 1 seed two years in a row and lose 2 out of 3 series and still keep your job. As a Caps fan I thought this was the year they would get back to the Stanley Cup to at least have a shot at their first title.... should have known better!



JFmtl said:


> Capitals are deep in trouble now. Bruce Boudreau's job must be in trouble at this point.


----------



## msbxa

Well so much for Washington. 
Tampa is really looking like cup contenders at this point.


----------



## msbxa

And wow Boston. They are up 3-0 now, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## JFmtl

msbxa said:


> And wow Boston. They are up 3-0 now, I didn't see that coming.


Boston will have to get that 4th one this time. Lets go Lightning in 3rd round! :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Congrats to Tampa...a team of winners, led by a winner. They have a great chance. If it's Boston vs Tampa, that will be a fun series to watch. Kinda funny thinking that Tim Thomas will be like 4 years younger than Tampa's goalie...


----------



## BenevolentSun

I really hope Tampa gives the Bruins a beating they deserve. 

Martin St.Louis and Vincent Lecavalier are real warriors and proven champions. And they will prove it once again. :yes


----------



## Christa25

Yeah. GO BRUINS!


----------



## Christa25

P.S. Tim Thomas is the man, and good luck to anyone trying to get past him. He's amazing. I'm not being cocky but he's amazing and he's made our team proud.


----------



## atticusfinch

i'm proud of Tampa's victory. tapa tapa tapa.

:yay


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I haven't seen Carrie Underwood once yet...then again, I'm not completely paying attention to this Nashville/Vancouver series. I can't believe the second round could be over by Saturday night.


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## Kustamogen

^ if youre going to post a photoshop....try and make it funny, and/or something that makes sense.


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## JFmtl




----------



## BenevolentSun

Bring back Ron Hextall!


----------



## Kustamogen




----------



## Kustamogen

lol hawks arent my team....I just cheered for them cuz I wanted to see the nucks fail yet again. Itll happen....they look like crap.....once they play an elite team theyll be done for.


----------



## atticusfinch

JFmtl said:


>


:haha


----------



## atticusfinch

ps. things are getting heated in here.


----------



## Christa25

Looooochy!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> Looooochy!


----------



## BenevolentSun

irishK said:


> Not sure what fogged up glasses you're looking through, but from where I'm sitting all I see is your teams out (Hawks and Flames) and Nucks still in. Just sayin.


:rofl


----------



## SAgirl

Boston's winning. 1-0.


----------



## atticusfinch

christa, you must be soo enthused! :yay


----------



## Christa25

I brought my broom out when we scored our fifth goal. SEMIS! WOO!!


----------



## SAgirl

I didn't watch the game tonight, but Tim Thomas is such a good goalie.
Which team will Boston be playing against in the semi-finals?


----------



## Keith

Bruins sweep!!!!Hope Bergeron is ok his faceoff dominance will be needed against Tampa


----------



## Christa25

Tampa!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> Tampa!


In 4.


----------



## Keith

BenevolentSun said:


> In 4.


We shall see....Canadiens fan? whats your team doing playing golf? :lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

Keith said:


> We shall see....Canadiens fan? whats your team doing playing golf? :lol


We got to the semis last year beating the 2 favorite teams in the east. And this year we just had too many key injuries and still came to a hair of beating the ruins. Next year we will raise havoc!


----------



## Keith

BenevolentSun said:


> We got to the semis last year beating the 2 favorite teams in the east. And this year we just had too many key injuries and still came to a hair of beating the ruins. Next year we will raise havoc!


fair enough I cant seriously knock the habs they were one shot away from being where the Bruins are, they would've wrecked the Flyers too


----------



## BenevolentSun

Keith said:


> fair enough I cant seriously knock the habs they were one shot away from being where the Bruins are, they would've wrecked the Flyers too


Was a heart breaking loss man. Game 3 is really where we lost it, blew the lead 3 times in the game. There is no excuse for that. But now at least I get to cheer against the bruins lol. Oh and cheer for the Canucks the only Canadian team remaining. I also like Tampa, I'm big St.Louis fan and think he doesn't always get the credit he deserves. He's the heart and soul of the Lightning.


----------



## Keith

BenevolentSun said:


> Was a heart breaking loss man. Game 3 is really where we lost it, blew the lead 3 times in the game. There is no excuse for that. But now at least I get to cheer against the bruins lol. Oh and cheer for the Canucks the only Canadian team remaining. I also like Tampa, I'm big St.Louis fan and think he doesn't always get the credit he deserves. He's the heart and soul of the Lightning.


Yeah I actually like the Lightning their a great team its gonna be weird playing a team in the playoffs this year that i don't intensely dislike lol yeah St Louis is amazing I wish he was a Bruin haha


----------



## Kustamogen

Canadiens really needed noodle-neck Pacioretty to rally the troops! lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> Canadiens really needed noodle-neck Pacioretty to rally the troops! lol


----------



## JFmtl

rfunny how the habs were able to take the bruins in that coins flip Ot GAME 7, while the soooooooo ppowwwwwerrrr fuuuulllll flyers got swept by those same bruins. solid goalie is the key these days


----------



## Kustamogen

BenevolentSun said:


>


really??? is that all youre able to do? haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Canadiens are a poor team with a great goalie.
The Flyers are a good team with a poor goalie(s).
The Bruins and Lightning are good teams with great playoff goalies...these two are the cream of the East, with Pittsburgh missing Crosby/Malkin.

Just throwing this out there for discussion...if the Bruins go on to win the Stanley Cup and Tim Thomas also wins his second Vezina, is that enough for a future Hall of Fame entry? Two Vezina's, a Cup and the modern day save percentage record...that's pretty impressive. Obviously it's not a done deal but I was considering it.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> really??? is that all youre able to do? haha


I could do way more, but I like you, I pity Flames fans. :lol


----------



## JFmtl

coaches have toooo groww mustaches!


----------



## JFmtl

theeee roooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> theeee roooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


:lol

Imagine toi donc mon J-F qui a des partisans d'une équipe aussi horrible que les bougies d'une ville perdue en Alberta qui s'excite le poile de la poche...on les appels les bougies parce qu'il suffit de souffler dessus avant de les voir tomber comme des mouches. Mais nous, partisans de la meilleure équipe de tout les temps, d'une grande ville, on doit faire preuve de patience avec ces petits, et leur faire croire qu'ils ont une certaine importance... ont leur doit au moins ça, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Ventura

We all know - red wings are the best mmm k ? ... Nough , said !!


----------



## Kustamogen

NES said:


> We all know - red wings are the best mmm k ? ... Nough , said !!


you sound like a delusional habs fan lol


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> :lol
> 
> Imagine toi donc mon J-F qui a des partisans d'une équipe aussi horrible que les bougies d'une ville perdue en Alberta qui s'excite le poile de la poche...on les appels les bougies parce qu'il suffit de souffler dessus avant de les voir tomber comme des mouches. Mais nous, partisans de la meilleure équipe de tout les temps, d'une grande ville, on doit faire preuve de patience avec ces petits, et leur faire croire qu'ils ont une certaine importance... ont leur doit au moins ça, n'est ce pas?


Tu as raison, ils font pitié les pauvres, vivre dans des villes aussi plates que sa. Et intellectuellement, il ne faut pas trop leur en demander, c'est quand même le genre de personnes qui votent pour Harper. Habiter dans un compté qui a élu un conservateur, j'aurais très honte.


----------



## SAgirl

Vancouver loses 4-2 against Nashville. 
Hopefully, they can win on Monday.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> Tu as raison, ils font pitié les pauvres, vivre dans des villes aussi plates que sa. Et intellectuellement, il ne faut pas trop leur en demander, c'est quand même le genre de personnes qui votent pour Harper. Habiter dans un compté qui a élu un conservateur, j'aurais très honte.


:lol


----------



## Ventura

Kustamogen said:


> you sound like a delusional habs fan lol


You tryin' to insult me ?


----------



## Christa25

People arguing over hockey makes my life.


----------



## JFmtl

Hockey IS life


----------



## Ventura

True dat !


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> People arguing over hockey makes my life.












 Oh no, now you're really gonna murder me with an axe

:hide


----------



## Christa25

If you weren't such a nice guy I probably would murder you with an axe.


----------



## JFmtl

When you go black....


----------



## Ventura




----------



## BenevolentSun

NES said:


>


Chicken wings?

LAMP! :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> If you weren't such a nice guy I probably would murder you with an axe.


I'm not a nice a guy. I am EVIL. :evil


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> I'm not a nice a guy. I am EVIL. :evil


Yeah, that is the spirit! Nice guys finishes last :b


----------



## Ventura

:yay :yay :yay 

Red Wings !!!


----------



## silentcliche

Datsyuk's play on the game winner: :nw


----------



## BenevolentSun

silentcliche said:


> Datsyuk's play on the game winner: :nw


Datsyuk is god! I don't care about the Sedins, Ovechkin, or Stamkos...After Sidney Crosby (the best hockey player in the world) for me Datsyuk is number 2.


----------



## Alvy86

Anyone else hoping for two game 7's? I don't have a team to root for but I'd like to see as much playoff hockey as possible.


----------



## msbxa

Alvy86 said:


> Anyone else hoping for two game 7's? I don't have a team to root for but I'd like to see as much playoff hockey as possible.


There has been a lot lately in the last few years. 
Especially at the finals. At the cup final there have only been few game 7s in the history of the NHL, like I think its around 10 or less, but in the last few years there have been like 3 or 4. There were like 4 sweeps in a row at the finals around 10 years ago then it hasn't happened since. 
Then there also seems to be a favor for american teams to win. Like hockey is big in Canada already but its like they are trying to bring it into the US more because thats where more money is. When will a Canadian team ever win again?
These things make me very suspicious. Its like there are things going on in the NHL to try to appeal to the fans more. I've been thinking there are subtle things that are done like by the referees and goal judges to try to create certain outcomes. Like the NHL is a huge money making industry.


----------



## Alvy86

msbxa said:


> There has been a lot lately in the last few years.
> Especially at the finals. At the cup final there have only been few game 7s in the history of the NHL, like I think its around 10 or less, but in the last few years there have been like 3 or 4. There were like 4 sweeps in a row at the finals around 10 years ago then it hasn't happened since.
> Then there also seems to be a favor for american teams to win. Like hockey is big in Canada already but its like they are trying to bring it into the US more because thats where more money is. When will a Canadian team ever win again?
> These things make me very suspicious. Its like there are things going on in the NHL to try to appeal to the fans more. I've been thinking there are subtle things that are done like by the referees and goal judges to try to create certain outcomes. Like the NHL is a huge money making industry.


I don't buy into conspiracy theories or anything but the NHL has definitely tried to broaden the American fan base post-lockout. Unfortunately, I think the mid-late 90s was the peak of American interest in hockey. In those days hockey actually made the sports segment in the evening news.


----------



## SAgirl

Yay! Canucks. Moving on in the series. Luongo made some great saves tonight.


----------



## 2Talkative

SAgirl said:


> Yay! Canucks. Moving on in the series. Luongo made some great saves tonight.


I second that ! Canucks on the way to round 3 WOOOOOOOOO!

Kesler is such a beast....


----------



## silentcliche

Grats to all you Nucks fans. Kesler was amazing this series. Perfect timing for him to show up going into the WCF.

But how about that Nashville crowd? I didn't see anyone leave the arena when they were about to lose and they were still cheering even after it was over. Much respect for Preds fans. That was pretty awesome to watch.


----------



## Perfectionist

I wasn't able to see the game but HAHAHAHAHAHAH SUCKERSSSSSSSSSSS

Round threeeeeeeeee.

Also, I would have Kesler's babies so fast.


----------



## Kustamogen

Time for the Canucks to play a team that doesnt suck.....sad its going to take until 3rd round for that to happen. Wont be coming outta that one alive....at least....heres hoping!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Detroit just won't die...


----------



## msbxa

Wow that Detroit crowd was loud tonight. I watched the game on tv. 
Did anyone see the San Jose goalie's reaction after Detriot's second goal?
He lifted his mask and looked up and it seemed to me like he was like wow this crowd is loud. 
If San Jose loses the series I will feel bad for them they have never even made the final before.


----------



## Keith

Cant wait to see game 7, Detroit's looking pretty good but will the Sharks rally at home?


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sharks are choking hard. Really, that was just an awful match for the Sharks. Niemi kept them in, he was great. Red Wings dominated for the most part

I think the Red Wings win but I hope I'm wrong, pulling for the Sharks.


----------



## billyho

was willing to make a little friendly wager in game seven, but my friend pussed out after already predicting the sharks would win. anyone up for that bet? nothing major, just to keep it interesting??


----------



## Kustamogen

LETS GO SHARKS!!!!!! 1. theyre awesome.....2. thorntons awesome....3. I think they have a better chance of beating the Nucks than detroit.....SOOOOOOO lets go Sharks!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> Time for the Canucks to play a team that doesnt suck.....sad its going to take until 3rd round for that to happen. Wont be coming outta that one alive....at least....heres hoping!


FYI

A team that doesn't suck = Last year's stanley cup champions.
A team that sucks = A team that misses the playoffs 2 years in a row and who will keep missing it next year *cough* calgary flames *cough*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

What's the difference between the Calgary Flames and a bra?


...a bra has two cups. :b


----------



## Kustamogen

BenevolentSun said:


> FYI
> 
> A team that doesn't suck = Last year's stanley cup champions.
> A team that sucks = A team that misses the playoffs 2 years in a row and who will keep missing it next year *cough* calgary flames *cough*


haha soooo youre saying the difference between a ****ty team and a team that doesnt suck...is 3pts.....basically 1 extra win in 82 games makes the difference for you in determining a team that sucks and doesnt? hmmmm good logic

you have the hockey knowledge of a God!!!!! *shakes head*....shouldnt expect any better from a habs fan I guess.


----------



## Purple Pen

Kustamogen said:


> LETS GO SHARKS!!!!!! 1. theyre awesome.....2. thorntons awesome....3. I think they have a better chance of beating the Nucks than detroit.....SOOOOOOO lets go Sharks!


No one's stopping the Canucks. 8)


----------



## Ape in space

Glad the Sharks finally won. I'm hoping they'll win the cup, and especially that they beat Vancouver. Screw patriotism. I just hope they don't choke like they usually do.


----------



## atticusfinch

well, this is sad. no more babcock.


----------



## Kustamogen

**** ya SJ....time to work those Nucks


----------



## SAgirl

It'll be great to watch Niemi play goalie again since I didn't see the SJ/DET series. 
I enjoyed him in the playoffs last year. 

I really hope the Canucks win this series.


----------



## PandaGirl

SAgirl said:


> It'll be great to watch Niemi play goalie again since I didn't see the SJ/DET series.
> I enjoyed him in the playoffs last year.
> 
> I really hope the Canucks win this series.


I agree with you, on the Canucks. They're my second favorite team (my home team is the Flyers, they were knocked out by the Bruins). I really hope they go all the way


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> you have the hockey knowledge of a God!!!!!


You are too kind. I like you.

But you still seem a little confused so let me enlighten you. 3 points difference between the Flames and Hawks is meaningless. The Flames played in the weakest division of the entire NHL where 4 out of 5 teams missed the playoffs, if you play in that division and still miss the playoffs it's because you suck really really bad.










At least the Oilers have a bright future ahead of them, but you look at the flames and all you can do is pitty their fans because they are doomed for years to come. But it's okay Kusta...It's not your fault. It's not your fault.....It's not your fault. :hug


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> You are too kind. I like you.
> 
> But you still seem a little confused so let me enlighten you. 3 points difference between the Flames and Hawks is meaningless. The Flames played in the weakest division of the entire NHL where 4 out of 5 teams missed the playoffs, if you play in that division and still miss the playoffs it's because you suck really really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the Oilers have a bright future ahead of them, but you look at the flames and all you can do is pitty their fans because they are doomed for years to come. But it's okay Kusta...It's not your fault. It's not your fault.....It's not your fault. :hug


Il ne faut pas nourrir les troll Mr le Soleil Bénévole.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Je ne fait que donner confort, soutien et support à notre ami, c'est le but de ce site après tout, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Kustamogen

BenevolentSun said:


> You are too kind. I like you.
> 
> But you still seem a little confused so let me enlighten you. 3 points difference between the Flames and Hawks is meaningless. The Flames played in the weakest division of the entire NHL where 4 out of 5 teams missed the playoffs, if you play in that division and still miss the playoffs it's because you suck really really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the Oilers have a bright future ahead of them, but you look at the flames and all you can do is pitty their fans because they are doomed for years to come. But it's okay Kusta...It's not your fault. It's not your fault.....It's not your fault. :hug


You do realize the flames played the bulk of their games against Colorado and Minny at the beginning of the season when both teams were kicking ***. Sooooo your "weak division" theory means nothing. Oilers dont have a bright future, they will be BETTER, but by no means are they going to be cup contenders like every dumbass Oiler fan (and apparently, equally stupid habs fan) thinks they will be. Theyll be the NYI of the west for awhile. Only way basement teams like the Oilers climb out are with an ovechkin/crosby/kane/toews-like player. Their best prospect is Hall...and sorry he's not on their level. Theyre a team with no defense or defensive prospects, and no goalie or goalie prospects lol....so no their future isnt as bright as you think. Stick to cheering for your washed up NJD's...err habs....maybe Gomez can get more goals than he can count on his fingers next year!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> You do realize the flames played the bulk of their games against Colorado and Minny at the beginning of the season when both teams were kicking ***. Sooooo your "weak division" theory means nothing. Oilers dont have a bright future, they will be BETTER, but by no means are they going to be cup contenders like every dumbass Oiler fan (and apparently, equally stupid habs fan) thinks they will be. Theyll be the NYI of the west for awhile. Only way basement teams like the Oilers climb out are with an ovechkin/crosby/kane/toews-like player. Their best prospect is Hall...and sorry he's not on their level. Theyre a team with no defense or defensive prospects, and no goalie or goalie prospects lol....so no their future isnt as bright as you think. Stick to cheering for your washed up NJD's...err habs....maybe Gomez can get more goals than he can count on his fingers next year!












:hug It's not your fault.


----------



## Kustamogen

QQ


----------



## Christa25

Kustamogen said:


> QQ


Let's get married. 
:hug:hug


----------



## BenevolentSun

Zdeno likes to pick on little guys. The B on his jersey stands for bully, and the C stands for coward.


----------



## Kustamogen

just lucky the 'P' in Pacioretty doesnt mean PARALYZED!.....but it does stand for PWNT!!!


----------



## Purple Pen

Derek Boogaard of the New York Rangers passed away today.


----------



## Christa25

Kustamogen said:


> just lucky the 'P' in Pacioretty doesnt mean PARALYZED!.....but it does stand for PWNT!!!


Too bad there's no "N" in his name... definitely would stand for Noodle Neck.


----------



## atticusfinch

oh my god, this thread!


----------



## Kustamogen

Purple Pen said:


> Derek Boogaard of the New York Rangers passed away today.


yah Im really interested in seeing how that happened .....drugs? constant head injuries? etc

Barnaby arrested yesterday too......weird day!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> just lucky the 'P' in Pacioretty doesnt mean PARALYZED!.....but it does stand for PWNT!!!


----------



## Kustamogen

is that all you do....find decade old internet pics to try and be funny?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> Zdeno likes to pick on little guys. The B on his jersey stands for bully, and the C stands for coward.


Well to be fair, compared to him, everyone in the NHL is a "little guy". The only ones that are his size are either soft, or only see the ice 2-3 minutes a game.

Anyways, the worst part of the NHL playoffs is that, eventually, they end.

Good luck to the 4 remaining teams...I'll be okay with any of the 4 winning, but I'd prefer it not be Tampa because they've won recently.


----------



## Christa25

My Bruins better stop sucking! Good on Seguin for getting a goal though. Bad on Kaberle for, well, being Kaberle and sucking!!!

Go Bruins!!


----------



## JFmtl

tb- boston series is starting well


----------



## msbxa

the cheat said:


> Good luck to the 4 remaining teams...I'll be okay with any of the 4 winning, but I'd prefer it not be Tampa because they've won recently.


If Tampa wins this year, I will likely actually credit them for really winning and deserving the cup. In 2004 I believe that the Flames were the uncrowned champs.

Here is image that shows the puck going in of the goal that was uncalled in game 6, Flames up 3-2 in series, score tied 2-2 with about 3 minutes left in the game.








I was watching the game, the puck went behind the line and out quickly, and the game just continued... There was much talk about it after, Don Cherry and Ron McClean even both said it should have been a goal.


----------



## Kustamogen

Yup they showed the highlight for awhile back then.....then the league sorta swept it under the rug and you didnt hear much about it after that. Was definitely a goal. Pretty bullcrap non-call but its over now.


----------



## Christa25

This is just sort of an idea since I'm stuck in this crappy town by myself with no friends, but would anyone be interested in having like.. a Skype hockey watching party for the game tomorrow? I wouldn't feel like I'm by myself as much...  
Haha, probably a lame idea if no one is as much of a loser as I am.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Tampa in 4










:hide


----------



## Kustamogen




----------



## Christa25

Price looks like he's crying.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


>


You learned how to use the insert picture function :clap
I'm so proud of you! :squeeze


----------



## msbxa

BenevolentSun said:


> Tampa in 4


I think Tampa will win, but I'd be very surprised if they did it in 4.


----------



## BenevolentSun

msbxa said:


> I think Tampa will win, but I'd be very surprised if they did it in 4.


You're right, they might do it in 3. :lol


----------



## Kustamogen

BenevolentSun said:


> You learned how to use the insert picture function :clap
> I'm so proud of you! :squeeze


Ive known for a decade+.....I just dont feel the need to post retarded pics constantly like some people.


----------



## Kustamogen

Seems fitting!


----------



## Christa25

Hopin' my Bruins pick it up tonight! We're without Bergeron again though. Sigh...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Sooo, Tyler Seguin...pretty good player.


----------



## Kustamogen

Seguin > Hall


----------



## Christa25

Sooo.. everyone who is a Habs fan and saying Bruins suck, you can go **** yourself! I'd like to see your Habs play like this. Tyler Seguin the rookie can play better than any of your guys.
Oh also, what are your guys golf scores?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> Sooo.. everyone who is a Habs fan and saying Bruins suck, you can go **** yourself! I'd like to see your Habs play like this. Tyler Seguin the rookie can play better than any of your guys.
> Oh also, what are your guys golf scores?


Sounds good, since I'm a the only hab fan posting here, obviously this is directed at me. I think the habs have some pretty good golfers, so the score cards must be decent. I mean it could be worst, we could be terrible at both hockey and golf, just like the flames :lol

Tampa in 5.

It's easy to hate me now isn't it? See, I would not make it as complicated as it should be.


----------



## BenevolentSun

11 goals against in 2 games. Time for ....


----------



## Kustamogen




----------



## Keith

BenevolentSun said:


> 11 goals against in 2 games. Time for ....


:lol I remember when that was on the news i laughed so hard Tuuka" the temper" Rask I think Rask has the potential to be a great goaltender. At least Thomas didnt get pulled like Roloson in that last game  Thomas has made some incredible saves but has also let by some soft goals and who said it was gonna be a low scoring series 18 total goals in 2 games? those are the people that should be benched :lol


----------



## SAgirl

Way to go Canucks! 7-3. 

What was with all the fighting?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


>


I already know you are a little bit slow, but just to give you a heads up, O'Byrne now plays for the Avalanche. He wasn't good enough to crack the top 6 of the Habs, but on the flames he would probably be no.2. :lol Oh, kustamogolian, I'm so happy you post here, you keep making things more entertaining. I really like you!


----------



## Perfectionist

Booooyeaaaaaaah suckerssssssss 2-0


----------



## BenevolentSun

Perfectionist said:


> Booooyeaaaaaaah suckerssssssss 2-0


I just feel bad for flames fans.


----------



## Kustamogen

lol just because you and your team suck at hockey and should be golfing.....means you have to constantly post horrrrribly photoshopped pics?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> lol just because you and your team suck at hockey and should be golfing.....means you have to constantly post horrrrribly photoshopped pics?


Flames fan talking about other teams sucking :lol


----------



## Kustamogen

Hahaha oh yah I forgot your "non-sucky" team did sooooo much better. Oh wait.....2 points more? WOW.....good work!!!! Play in a **** conference you get into the playoffs. Although Im pretty sure theyre golfing right now too.

Duuuuuuuurrrrrr habs fans be so SMRT!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> Hahaha oh yah I forgot your "non-sucky" team did sooooo much better. Oh wait.....2 points more? WOW.....good work!!!! Play in a **** conference you get into the playoffs. Although Im pretty sure theyre golfing right now too.
> 
> Duuuuuuuurrrrrr habs fans be so SMRT!


Ahh Kustamogolian, you keep making me laugh :lol

The depressing Calgary Flames have played 0 playoffs games in the last 2 years. The Montreal Canadiens have played 26 playoffs games in the last 2 years. It's funny you mention playing in a real conference to make it to the playoffs, when in reality the Flames played in the weakest division in the entire NHL and still managed to miss the playoffs! :rofl


----------



## Kustamogen

Youve used that argument before and I proved it was bunk....lol but keep using it cuz it makes you sound oh so smart lol.....yet the Flames were like 13-5-2 against divisions like the central......lol GO LOGIC!....Canadiens play in the weakest conference....hell they cant even get an above .500 record against western teams!!!

26 playoff games in 2 yrs and what do they have to show for it??? lol......a cup? NOPE.....an eastern conference champ title? NOPE......hell....even a division title at least??? NOPE

Small, unskilled teams can only rely on their goalie for so long lol.....even TORONTO scored more than the Canadiens....thats so pathetic I bet youre crying into your poutine right now!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> Youve used that argument before and I proved it was bunk....lol but keep using it cuz it makes you sound oh so smart lol


The fact that the Flames are one of the crappiest teams in the NHL who have missed the playoffs the last 2 seasons and they will continue to do so because it's currently one of the worst franchises in the league? Sure no prob. :lol



> 26 playoff games in 2 yrs and what do they have to show for it???


11 sold out home playoffs games and millions in revenue. Not to mention we get to show off our 24 stanley cup banners on national tv for flames fans such as yourself to drool over :lol

Keep it coming Kustamongolian


----------



## Kustamogen

*shakes head*......wow.....just.....just wow. You bring retardation to a whole new level. Arguing hockey with someone that clearly knows nothing about it is a waste of time. Time to ignore moron here.







Seguin stays in the lineup (obv)....I hear Thorntons out....lets hope that ryder/kelly/sequin line can keep up their momentum!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> *shakes head*......wow.....just.....just wow. You bring retardation to a whole new level. Arguing hockey with someone that clearly knows nothing about it is a waste of time. Time to ignore moron here.
> 
> Seguin stays in the lineup (obv)....I hear Thorntons out....lets hope that ryder/kelly/sequin line can keep up their momentum!


It's not your fault! :rub


----------



## Christa25

.


----------



## Christa25

Sooo... the Thrashers moving to Winnipeg, eh.


----------



## Kustamogen

Its not a done deal yet....I could care less if a team was moved to Canada.....as long as teams go to good hockey markets I dont care where they go.


----------



## Christa25

Tampa in 5? Really? Tampa in 4 then Tampa in 5 then Tampa in 6? What is it, huh?


----------



## atticusfinch

^ oh my gosh, christa!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Tampa in 6.


----------



## Kustamogen

Tampas like the american Canadiens...full of Frenchies that are going to fail


----------



## Christa25

Just heard that Boogard died of a mix of alcohol and oxycodone. So sad.
The oxy thing really hits home because it's such a huge problem in the community I live in.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> Tampas like the american Canadiens...full of Frenchies that are going to fail


Even as a first grader I could spell better than you are now, and English is my third language. Funny how you were talking about bringing retardation to a new level.

Tampa Bay was never a Stanley Cup favorite, most experts saw them losing to Washington in the first round. Regardless of what happens, their performance would not be considered a failure.

A failure could be attributed to a team missing the playoffs 2 years in a row, and you can anticipate failure for many years to come when you are a Calgary Lames fan. :lol


----------



## Kustamogen

actually nothing is spelled incorrectly there....I just rarely use punctuation when typing. So it would be grammatical errors dumbass....not spelling....durrrrrrr

no a failure would be only scoring more than the sens/devils/and islanders in the east lol


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> actually nothing is spelled incorrectly there....I just rarely use punctuation when typing. So it would be grammatical errors dumbass....not spelling....durrrrrrr
> 
> no a failure would be only scoring more than the sens/devils/and islanders in the east lol


Yes. Definitely a typing style of a 10 year old. Dropped out of school at a young age?


----------



## Christa25

Come on guys. Be nice.


----------



## Kustamogen

BenevolentSun said:


> Yes. Definitely a typing style of a 10 year old. Dropped out of school at a young age?


Im sure Ive accomplished far more in my post secondary than you ever could.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> Im sure Ive accomplished far more in my post secondary than you ever could.


Impressive for a 10 year old :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

You two are ruining this thread...move on?


----------



## fonz

Canucks to win for sure - I bet the Americans will be pissed off at their run of non-Canadian champions coming to an end...


----------



## BenevolentSun

fonz said:


> Canucks to win for sure - I bet the Americans will be pissed off at their run of non-Canadian champions coming to an end...


Would be nice to have the Cup back in Canada, but I don't see why an American would be pissed about it.


----------



## Kustamogen

Canucks have the least amount of Canadians on it.....if you really wanna cheer for some Canadians....choose any other team, theyre full of em! Cheering for a city is stupid, true hockey fans care about the players and the team....not the city/fans!


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, so cheer for the Bruins!


----------



## matty

This thread use to be good. Then it was wrecked by two guys *****ing about hockey. Your not hockey gods, you have hockey knowledge, thats awesome, doesnt mean that other people cant have an opinion too.


----------



## 2Talkative

Kustamogen said:


> Canucks have the least amount of Canadians on it.....if you really wanna cheer for some Canadians....choose any other team, theyre full of em! Cheering for a city is stupid, true hockey fans care about the players and the team....not the city/fans!


I save my insane level of Canadian support for the Olympics when people truly play for thier country well as long as your not Brett Hull.

I will always be fan of the nucks wouldn't matter if they went with an all swede lineup.... I'd be upset with the lack of grit but hey I'd still support the Canucks.


----------



## foe

The Bruins are kicking *** and taking names.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

No lead is safe...


----------



## Christa25

Ffuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## foe

Oops! Sorry Boston fans, I jinxed it. :flush


----------



## Kustamogen

Thomas will pick it up!


----------



## Christa25

If TB weren't ****ing around with him so much he wouldn't have gotten so distracted. Comes with the game though I guess. Go B's!


----------



## JFmtl

tampa in 6 indeed


----------



## foe

Wow! The Lightning completely destroyed Boston in the 2nd and 3rd periods.


----------



## Christa25

Maybe I'm just more mature than most people (or Habs fans), but is there really a point in hating a team so much just because of a stupid rivalry? Sure, I hate the Habs, but I don't constantly post on a messageboard about how much I hate them. 
I just don't get the point, TBH. Is it because you're just bitter your team was out in the first round and have nothing better to do than hate on another team? Someone fill me in please?


----------



## Kustamogen

Boston sure let up on that one...YESH!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> Maybe I'm just more mature than most people (or Habs fans), but is there really a point in hating a team so much just because of a stupid rivalry? Sure, I hate the Habs, but I don't constantly post on a messageboard about how much I hate them.
> I just don't get the point, TBH. Is it because you're just bitter your team was out in the first round and have nothing better to do than hate on another team? Someone fill me in please?


It's not fair to put all Habs fan in the same boat, since I'm the main Habs fan active recently, I'll assume this post was directed at me, which is okay. But I'm the only Habs fan here posting on this message board, displaying my hate towards our biggest rival (the bruins) on a regular basis as you describe, I don't see any other Habs fans from this site doing the same thing, so i'll be glad to answer your questions.

To answer your questions.

Bitter that we lost in the first round? Despite the hate towards a team you have, you have to recognize how good they are if you want to be objective. So even in a first round loss you can take pride to losing to what was a probably a coin flip (which game 7 overtimes are usually) to a good team. Just shows how good your team is to be able to compete at the same level which other teams weren't able to do (Flyers).

Nothing better to do than hate the Bruins? You have to understand that it's part of the culture of being a fan to hate it's most rival team, and from my own perspective, I will continue to do so until the eventual elimination of the Bruins from the playoffs. The hate is directed to the team, not it's fans.

I hope that answered your questions 

I did change my mind a few times but tampa in 6 seems about right? Right? :lol


----------



## Christa25

There's other posters on this board who seem to have nothing better to do than hate on the Bruins. 
This particular time I was talking about JF, tbh.
And I wouldn't speak so fast about Tampa in 6. I never get cocky or get my hopes up about my team, but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Time for Tuukka! Don't wait before it's too late Claude!


----------



## JFmtl

Gotta plead guilty here. Losers since 1972 is nice, and has to stay :b Chara lifting the cup would be a travesty :s


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> View attachment 8551


This is too hateful. we habs fans should let go of the hate, and cheer for the bruins?.... nah sounds too yucky


----------



## Kustamogen

refs have sure done a good job of ruining this 3rd round!


----------



## BenevolentSun

That diving call on Downie was pretty bad.


----------



## Kustamogen

as much as I hate the nucks....some of the calls against them were pretty weak in the 1st period yesterday.....Sharks had a couple weak ones called against them too......bos/tb series hasnt been much better.


----------



## Christa25

Go Bruins!!!


----------



## JFmtl

Lets go french scarface!


----------



## Kustamogen

That save Thomas had on Downie was friggin insane!!!!


----------



## Christa25




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Kustamogen said:


> That save Thomas had on Downie was friggin insane!!!!


Agreed...what a save. He had another pretty ridiculous save too. I think if the Bruins want to advance and eventually win the Cup, they should avoid taking 3 goal leads at all costs. :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

Yeah save of the playoffs so far.

Tampa in 7.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> Yeah save of the playoffs so far.
> 
> Tampa in 7.


You have a worse prediction record than Harold Camping. If Boston wins the next game, will you say "Tampa in 9"? :b


----------



## JFmtl

the cheat said:


> You have a worse prediction record than Harold Camping. If Boston wins the next game, will you say "Tampa in 9"? :b


It will be Vancouver in 4. No wait, if the Bruins gets to the final, I say Vancouver (or San Jose) in 7, overtime, just for it to be more cruel :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Big goal by the Canucks to tie it...and naturally, I pictured IrishK dancing around her living room. 
Overtimeeeeeeee opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## 2Talkative

the cheat said:


> Big goal by the Canucks to tie it...and naturally, I pictured IrishK dancing around her living room.
> Overtimeeeeeeee opcornopcornopcorn


What a goal..... 14 secs remaining. All we need is Burrows to net his usual OT goal and we are done with the Sharks...well lets hope anyway.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^Agreed...and sorry I didn't picture you dancing around your living room, too. I'm sure Perfectionist did.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

What's better than overtime? Double overtime.


----------



## Ape in space

Boooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kustamogen

Not that the Canucks wouldnt have won the series.....but Sharks sure got ****ed over in that game!

Heres hoping Boston can work them for the cup!


----------



## 2Talkative

OH yah we are going to the finals ! woooooooooooo !


----------



## Purple Pen

Yessssssssssss!!!!!!! So happy right now ^_^


----------



## SAgirl

So happy right now, too. I love Bieksa.  
So proud of the Canucks. Luongo was awesome tonight with 58 saves.


----------



## Perfectionist

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nims

One of the weirdest goals I've ever seen. Congrats to the Canucks. Here's to hoping for a final that's actually exciting and a repeat of '94.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Canucks in 4










:hide


----------



## Kustamogen

nims said:


> One of the weirdest goals I've ever seen. Congrats to the Canucks. Here's to hoping for a final that's actually exciting and a repeat of '94.


Tr00th....time to see a 3rd failure!!!


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Canucks in 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hide


:yes


----------



## JadedCalalily

Vancouver and Boston to the cup (hope hope hopingggg) GO BOSTON GO!!!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Poor Tampa's going to have a tough time against the Canucks.


----------



## Keith

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Christa25

Keith knows where it's at.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Tampa is gonna have a hard time winning if Sean Bergenheim doesn't play tonight...he's been so big for them...you can't win in the playoffs without secondary scoring.

And Montreal fans must be really depressed...Boston could go to the Cup final, possibly win it...and thanks to Montreal's other least favourite team(Toronto), Boston is contending and rebuilding at the same time. Crazy.

All in all, it's been a great playoff thus far and it makes me sad that it's nearly over.


----------



## Derekgnr

Go Bruins!!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Keith said:


> :lol :lol :lol






:b


----------



## ReachinOut

doesnt matter if its boston or tampa bay...........just beat the living crap out of vancouver......cant stand them


----------



## Christa25

Go Bruins!!!


----------



## foe

Good 1st period by Boston. Hopefully, they close it out tonight.


----------



## Christa25

I'm gonna say foe should stop posting in this thread. Bad luck!


----------



## foe

Christa25 said:


> I'm gonna say foe should stop posting in this thread. Bad luck!


Yeah, I know. :hide Boston starts losing the momentum as soon I posts after the 1st intermissions of Game 4 and now this game.

I missed Game 5 and they won. :lol


----------



## JFmtl

Well, game 7's are the best, that one should be interesting, maybe even epic, who knows. Part of me wants to see the bruins that game 7 in overtime, just so that they can feel the frustration of losing in a such coin flip context :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Bruins don't have great Game 7 history, although so far this year they've done well re-writing some of it...and Tampa, what can you say about Marty St. Louis...I have no idea who will win Game 7, but Boston poured it on there at the end...and this was Tampa's Game 7 already...should be a good one...plus, it means more hockey. opcorn


----------



## BenevolentSun

Time for a group hug :group


----------



## BenevolentSun

the cheat said:


> what can you say about Marty St. Louis..


The best Tampa Bay lightning player of all-time.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> The best Tampa Bay lightning player of all-time.


I have a Stevie-Y level of respect for St. Louis.


----------



## BenevolentSun

the cheat said:


> I have a Stevie-Y level of respect for St. Louis.


I feel exactly the same way. You could not have said it better.


----------



## Kustamogen

reachinout said:


> doesnt matter if its boston or tampa bay...........just beat the living crap out of vancouver......cant stand them


ftw


----------



## BenevolentSun

It's quiet before the storm....


















Just a matter of hours before those little B**** get hit by thunder! 
















:lol a little trash talk before the game starts? :duel

Should be a good game


----------



## Christa25

Not that I'm one for trash talk anyway, but I'm way too stressed out. I've been suffering my whole life being a Bruins fan, I don't want to suffer anymore.


----------



## Derekgnr

The Bruins will win tonight. No doubt about it.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> Not that I'm one for trash talk anyway, but I'm way too stressed out. I've been suffering my whole life being a Bruins fan, I don't want to suffer anymore.


There is a cure. You don't need to suffer anymore. :b


----------



## JFmtl

Tampa win..... in overtime :b


----------



## foe

I won't be posting in this thread during the game. I don't want to bring bad luck to Boston. :b


----------



## Christa25

Come on B's!


----------



## Christa25

I just cried. Seriously. I have never witnessed this. <3


----------



## SAgirl

Congrats, B's fans. Horton was Awesome. Final 1-0. 

Next Stop Bruins take on the Canucks. Go, Canucks, Go!


----------



## Christa25

Go Bruins!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This Cup final is gonna be good. Old time hockey. Vancouver likes the rough stuff...Boston doesn't mind it either. Hopefully it goes 6 or 7 games, with a few in over-time. This will be good hockey to watch.


----------



## Kustamogen

Boom boston!!!!!


----------



## BenevolentSun

The quicker the Canucks finish off these series, the less painful it will be on bruins fans. Canucks in 4.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Go boston!


----------



## Kustamogen

BenevolentSun said:


> The quicker the Canucks finish off these series, the less painful it will be on bruins fans. Canucks in 4.


just like tampa in 4.....and 5.....and 6.....and 7....right?!?!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Kustamogen said:


> just like tampa in 4.....and 5.....and 6.....and 7....right?!?!


You can count! 

:clap


----------



## foe

foe said:


> I won't be posting in this thread during the game. I don't want to bring bad luck to Boston. :b


It worked!!!

I hold the key to Boston's victories and defeats. :nw


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I cant believe the finals dont start until wednesday night.. geesh!! 
1994 was a hard pill to swallow for the Canucks and their fans. Lets Go Vancouver!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Temporary ban? Again!!!! :lol


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> Temporary ban? Again!!!! :lol


someone was being a bad boy


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^Did you two Habs fans call 9-1-1 on him?:teeth


----------



## JFmtl

well, i'd call the police if i'd witness someone who savagely attacks someone else and cause him to leave on a stretcher with a concussion, regardless of the context.


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, because that's what Kusty did.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> well, i'd call the police if i'd witness someone who savagely attacks someone else and cause him to leave on a stretcher with a concussion, regardless of the context.


Zdeno should be locked up in a zoo not in jail, people would pay to see a 6 foot 9' ape.


----------



## Purple Pen

I can't believe I have to work Wednesday. Screw that, I'll just "work" during the intermissions.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

JFmtl said:


> well, i'd call the police if i'd witness someone who savagely attacks someone else and cause him to leave on a stretcher with a concussion, regardless of the context.


I don't know if that's true. If he played for Montreal and the guy he hit played for Boston, something tells me no one in Montreal would have called the police to try and get their own player charged.


----------



## Christa25

the cheat said:


> I don't know if that's true. If he played for Montreal and the guy he hit played for Boston, something tells me no one in Montreal would have called the police to try and get their own player charged.


BINGO! My God, why do Habs fans have the IQ of a small rodent?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> BINGO! My God, why do Habs fans have the IQ of a small rodent?


Every fan base, in every sport, has them...in large numbers. Not saying people here are like those fans but it was the funniest over-reaction I've ever seen in sports.


----------



## BenevolentSun

I have an IQ of a rodent? 

J-F is definitely smarter than me, that I know for a fact.

Time for a group hug! 

:group


----------



## 2Talkative

Purple Pen said:


> I can't believe I have to work Wednesday. Screw that, I'll just "work" during the intermissions.


The game times are a fing joke... I'm going to miss the 1st period of every game. :mum


----------



## PGVan

Game times for the Final have been 5PM Pacific for years now. The league doesn't change that for anybody. 

As for the series, Canucks in 5. They are healthy, they are getting an emotional lift (as if they need one anyway) with Malhotra's return, and although Boston has a lot of weapons, they don't have near the speed that Vancouver does. Luongo has been on top of his game since Game 6 against Chicago, while Thomas was inconsistent against Tampa. That, and the Canucks win the special teams matchup, by a wide margin. The weapons the Bruins do have up front, all I will say about that is the Canucks put Heatley, Pavelski and Setoguchi on milk cartons in the West Final... and to a lesser extent, Thornton. (Kudos to Marleau, he played well for the Sharks.)


----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## JFmtl

the cheat said:


> I don't know if that's true. If he played for Montreal and the guy he hit played for Boston, something tells me no one in Montreal would have called the police to try and get their own player charged.


And if PK Subban had hit lets say Patrice Bergeron in a similar fashion than Chara hit's on MaxPac, Bruins fans would have called it a "good strong hockey play", and be fine with zero game suspension? Yeah right. Don Cherry would have been asking for his head on a platter.

A far more likely outcome is that PK would end up being beating down by some white boston policemen in his cell.

Good for Winnipeg, they get a team back. I hope it will work out this time for them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

JFmtl said:


> And if PK Subban had hit lets say Patrice Bergeron in a similar fashion than Chara hit's on MaxPac, Bruins fans would have called it a "good strong hockey play", and be fine with zero game suspension? Yeah right. Don Cherry would have been asking for his head on a platter.
> 
> A far more likely outcome is that PK would end up being beating down by some white boston policemen in his cell.
> 
> Good for Winnipeg, they get a team back. I hope it will work out this time for them.


I really believe it would get settled on the ice, like it should be. The problem for Montreal is they have no one who can stand up and do that, that's what got the fans upset enough to call the police. 
Don't forget, there is video of Hal Gill laying a similar hit against a player on another team at that area of the ice in Montreal(with the fans screaming from excitement), the only difference being there was no serious injury...but injury shouldn't factor into it. It's either a dirty enough play to call the police(lol) or it isn't.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I hope it's an epic series...and I hate using that word.


----------



## Purple Pen

Purple Pen said:


> I can't believe I have to work Wednesday. Screw that, I'll just "work" during the intermissions.


Nevermind that. I don't have to work during the games! My boss rules! :boogie


----------



## matty

I am finishing up early, providing no emergencies come up. Then I am either watching it locally in Richmond or heading into town to watch it at one of the outdoor screens. Cant wait


----------



## Christa25

Big game tonight! Go Bruins!!


----------



## BenevolentSun

My prediction for the game, is that we will see Tuukka in nets at one point during the game tonight


----------



## senrab

go Canucks go! /bostonsucks

- from a Sabres fan (your NHL class of 1970 cousin)


----------



## senrab

2Talkative said:


> The game times are a fing joke... I'm going to miss the 1st period of every game. :mum


There's no way they can wait to start a Final at 10pm EST. It would be a ratings disaster. Sorry


----------



## Moronar

Let's go B's!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Tim Thomas is really good...Canucks deserved to win that one, by more than a 1-0 score.
Boston better be more desperate than the Canucks are in Game 2 or they could be down 0-2 going home.


----------



## Perfectionist

Boo........

YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

Uh huh that's right I said it.


----------



## Christa25

Raffi Torres looks like a rapist.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Ahahaha I know his beard is so repulsive. The glaring gingerness hurts my eyes.

But still. I would currently have his babies.


----------



## 2Talkative

Christa25 said:


> Raffi Torres looks like a rapist.


No he looks like a rapist that just scored the game winning goal... :boogie

Giver RED BEARD !



Perfectionist said:


> But still. I would currently have his babies.


You would have babies with any hockey player.....


----------



## PGVan

I'm going to be a bit controversial here... Tim Thomas is overrated. Seriously, how many deflections have to hit him in the chest? Some more puck luck and a few more shots higher than the width of a pad (see Edler crossbar!) and this game is not even close. The Canucks need to get him going side-to-side more often, just like they did on the goal.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Yeah they shot everything down low. I still think he did a great job though he was right on when we pounced in the first couple minutes.


----------



## 2Talkative

Thomas comes so far out of the net If I'm the nucks D I'd start missing the net on purpose and setup wingers on either side.


----------



## PGVan

Perfectionist said:


> ^Yeah they shot everything down low. I still think he did a great job though he was right on when we pounced in the first couple minutes.


I'm not saying he did bad, I just don't think he's as spectacular as the media makes him out to be. The first couple saves were good, and since he was in the crease, high or low, he probably would have had them anyway. It's plays when Lapierre deflects the puck right into the giant B on Thomas' chest, and Hughson gets his "GREAT SAAAAAVE" cliche going, that I shake my head and laugh. Those aren't great saves, they're puck luck.

He's so erratic with his aggressiveness that all we need to do is find a way to get him moving laterally and we'll be ok, even if we refuse to shoot high. With our speed being that dominant tonight, I feel very confident.


----------



## BenevolentSun

People make the same type of comments on Tim Thomas as they were back in the days with Dominik Hasek, just because he had a style that was completely unorthodox, unique and crazy lol. But in the end it's just a question about making the saves. There is no doubt in my mind that Tim Thomas is the best player on the bruins, and the only key to beating the Canucks. If not for Thomas, tonight's game would have been much worst in terms of score, and he did all he could to keep his team alive.

I really enjoyed the physical game of the Canucks, Hansen, Lapierre and Torres among others were great. Hamhuis hip check on Lucic was sweet, and then seeing Lapierre take down Chara was just awesome. What about Marchand being checked into the Canucks bench :lol

I was hoping for a blowout from the Canucks, it's actually what my prediction was, but Thomas really made a difference, but it's sad for Bruins fans as the loss was really heart breaking. My word of advice to them would be, be prepared for a quick elimination and don't put your expectations too high, just go with the flow  Enjoy the fact the the Bruins were able to make the finals for a 6th time in a row losing in the finals since their last cup, 39 years ago...and still counting.


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## SAgirl

Wasn't that a fun game to watch last night B's fans. lol!
The last 40 seconds was really my favourite.


----------



## Christa25

I wonder how Bergeron's finger tasted... effing Burrows. WTF was that anyway?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Bruins players have the habit of getting their fingers stuck in wrong places :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Gotta admit, I'd bite a guys finger if he was shoving it hard into my face.


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## PGVan

Christa25 said:


> I wonder how Bergeron's finger tasted... effing Burrows. WTF was that anyway?


Like the linesman told Bergeron.. what else was he going to do when he stuck his fingers into Burrows' mouth? It's a natural reaction to bite!


----------



## Christa25

Why would he deliberately stick his fingers in someones mouth?


----------



## matty

Christa25 said:


> Why would he deliberately stick his fingers in someones mouth?


Cause he's an idiot? Pretty self explanatory


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, that's a perfectly good explanation...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It was just a "face wash", they happen a lot in hockey...they're usually just a waste of time and lead to nothing, so I wouldn't mind if more would start biting.


----------



## BenevolentSun

It was just 2 French guys showing eachother some love :lol


----------



## JFmtl

In Québec, we bite each others hands often, its a sign of respect.


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> In Québec, we bite each others hands often, its a sign of respect.


*Bites J-F's hand* :b


----------



## JFmtl

BenevolentSun said:


> *Bites J-F's hand* :b


 strong hockey play


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## SAgirl

BenevolentSun said:


> It was just 2 French guys showing eachother some love :lol


lol!


----------



## JFmtl

Winnipeg sold the remainder of their season tickets in a matter of minutes. impressive.


----------



## senrab

Burrows' play tonight was really something you could sink your teeth into.


----------



## Perfectionist




----------



## senrab

I feel bad for the fans that didn't get back to their seats in time...lol


----------



## 2Talkative

Wooooooooooo


----------



## BenevolentSun

BostonB said:


> I consider that a personal attack


It's all in good fun, don't take it personally


----------



## Christa25

What happened in the Montreal - Boston series? Just curious.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Chara, great captain he is! Really stupid and dumb penalty he took in the first which led to the first Canucks goal. Should I mention he was on the ice for the 2 other Canucks goals, including him chasing Burrows behind the net like a clown in OT? :lol

Lapierre making fun of Bergeron was priceless!

Where is the broom?

Oh wait, there it is... sweep! sweep! sweep!


----------



## 2Talkative

BenevolentSun said:


> Lapierre making fun of Bergeron was priceless!


I was laughing so hard I fell out of my seat...


----------



## JFmtl

2Talkative said:


> I was laughing so hard I fell out of my seat...


Haha classic, that is the Lapierre of last years playoffs :b


----------



## BenevolentSun

'' Allez Patrice! Mord moi! '' :lol


----------



## JFmtl

La coupe va revenir a Montréal... dans les mains de Maxim


----------



## BenevolentSun

JFmtl said:


> La coupe va revenir a Montréal... dans les mains de Maxim


Et de Roberto et Alexandre.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Burrows has been CLUTCH 
Tonight should be interesting...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

On a scale of 1 to 10, with 1 being the Leafs(lol), and 10 being the Canucks, I'd say the Bruins are an 8. They're good, but the 2010-11 Canucks seem to have another level.
We'll see how tonight go's, but Vancouver seems to want(need?) it more than the Bruins do. It's like Boston wants to win it but they're more happy to be there. Vancouver _can't_ lose, and it's showing.


----------



## matty

Shoot4theStars said:


> Burrows has been CLUTCH
> Tonight should be interesting...


Burrows has been clutch.

I lined up at the Casino to watch the game on the big screen. Our group was one of the first 30 people there. Waited an hour and a half and still didnt get in. So where do you go to watch the game last minute.. Rickys. Was actually a great atmosphere. I saw the game winning goal on Hamilton St, then spent the next 2 hours lost in a sea of people on the streets of Vancouver. By far the best crowd I have ever been in. Never have I high 5d so many people.

On the same note, if Vancouver lose the series, I am pretty sure the town will destroy itself, which I will be there to see.


----------



## SAgirl

The Commodore Ballroom is showing the games. I think you have to get tickets in advance. Try Boston, I mean Vancouver Pizza.

I found your answer.

http://www.theprovince.com/sports/Where+watch+action/4879056/story.html

Have you looked in the Georgia Straight? If anything is going on it will probably be in there. 
Also check the Vancouver Sun.

http://www.straight.com/

http://www.vancouversun.com/entertainment/listings/details.html?ID=5496

http://www.clubzone.com/events/3576...watch-the-canucks-games-inside-joseph-richard


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

matty said:


> Burrows has been clutch.
> 
> I lined up at the Casino to watch the game on the big screen. Our group was one of the first 30 people there. Waited an hour and a half and still didnt get in. So where do you go to watch the game last minute.. Rickys. Was actually a great atmosphere. I saw the game winning goal on Hamilton St, then spent the next 2 hours lost in a sea of people on the streets of Vancouver. By far the best crowd I have ever been in. Never have I high 5d so many people.
> 
> *On the same note, if Vancouver lose the series, I am pretty sure the town will destroy itself, which I will be there to see.*


:lol That might happen whether they win or lose.


----------



## matty

SAgirl said:


> The Commodore Ballroom is showing the games. I think you have to get tickets in advance. Try Boston, I mean Vancouver Pizza.
> 
> I found your answer.
> 
> http://www.theprovince.com/sports/Where+watch+action/4879056/story.html
> 
> Have you looked in the Georgia Straight? If anything is going on it will probably be in there.
> Also check the Vancouver Sun.
> 
> http://www.straight.com/
> 
> http://www.vancouversun.com/entertainment/listings/details.html?ID=5496
> 
> http://www.clubzone.com/events/3576...watch-the-canucks-games-inside-joseph-richard


Sorry it was more of a where can you get a seat at last minute. Rickys because no one goes there to watch the game. If I had it my way we would have been in the warehouse on Granville. But others wanted to go to the casino.

Tonight I will watch the game from the gym.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Karma's a *****!

I wish Nathan a good recovery.


----------



## BenevolentSun

This game is awesome!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Canucks in 5.


----------



## 2Talkative

We still have a period left.... ..... :um


----------



## BenevolentSun

It's better this way. Canucks get to win the cup at home.


----------



## Perfectionist

Hahahahahahahahahaha I don't even care that we lost.

That game was freaking EPIC.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Perfectionist said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha I don't even care that we lost.
> 
> That game was freaking EPIC.


Agreed! This was one entertaining game. I love how they have built up a hated rivalry so quickly.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I knew the series would build up to this point quickly...these two teams are pretty similar when it comes to guys wanting to impose their physical will on their opponent, and neither will back down. Look for some fights eventually...I know I am.


----------



## Christa25

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaape


----------



## BenevolentSun

Hopefully Horton is ready to go for training camp. 

Rome will most likely get a suspension. I guess this is where we see Ballard?


----------



## 2Talkative

BenevolentSun said:


> Hopefully Horton is ready to go for training camp.
> 
> Rome will most likely get a suspension. I guess this is where we see Ballard?


That was a dumb hit by Rome and if I'm the league he's gone for the remainder. It would make me happy to see Ballard in the lineup anyways.

I'm not worried this happened with the Hawks and we bounced back. 

We are missing the Hammer though big time :blank


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Why hasn't Ballard been playing, anyway? He's not that bad...


----------



## 2Talkative

AV is having a love affair with Rome but it's all over now


----------



## matty

Probably would have been a good night to give the backup some ice time. All in the name of experience. And to save lou some confidence.


----------



## Losteagle

Christa25 said:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaape
> 
> PS Fcuk you, Rome!


I agree.... nasty hit on Horton..


----------



## Christa25

Annd Horton is out for the rest of the playoffs. 
It really is a shame that someone made a stupid move like Rome did.. hopefully he will get a suspension. 
But, I'm mostly glad Horton's injury isn't as serious as it could have been.... I wish him a speedy recovery. He really is an incredible player for us.


----------



## BenevolentSun

We could have easily seen another guy get knocked out and leave the game the way both these teams were playing. I think the refs did a good job or else this could have escalated to something serious. The rest of the series will be very fun and interesting to watch.

So Horton out for the playoffs? Did we get a diagnosis from Dr. Recchi first?


----------



## Christa25

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=565103


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I guess Horton had a separated shoulder already. This could be a really good thing for the Bruins, because Horton hadn't been that effective thus far in the Finals and it was probably due to his shoulder. I guess they'll move Michael Ryder to the top line and put Seguin and Peverley on the 3rd line with Kelly.
As for Rome being suspended the rest of the playoffs, that surprised me. The hit was late, but I mean...does no one remember the Scott Stevens hit on Paul Kariya back in the 2003 finals? That was even worse than this one, and he didn't get anything except praise. I suppose we just know more about how devastating concussions are these days.


----------



## SAgirl

It disgusts me that Rome would intentionally hurt Horton. I had to stop watching the game after that. I agree with the suspension for the rest of the season. Rome deserves it. 

Are you saying that Schneider never got a chance to play last night? 
I thought usually after 4 shots on goal they bring in a backup goalie? 
I heard about the 8-1 loss.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Normally Luongo should have been pulled after 4 goals, but I heard somewhere 
that Luongo himself insisted on staying in nets and the reason why Vigneault never pulled him, still not sure about that.


----------



## BenevolentSun

the cheat said:


> I guess Horton had a separated shoulder already. This could be a really good thing for the Bruins, because Horton hadn't been that effective thus far in the Finals and it was probably due to his shoulder. I guess they'll move Michael Ryder to the top line and put Seguin and Peverley on the 3rd line with Kelly.
> As for Rome being suspended the rest of the playoffs, that surprised me. The hit was late, but I mean...does no one remember the Scott Stevens hit on Paul Kariya back in the 2003 finals? That was even worse than this one, and he didn't get anything except praise. I suppose we just know more about how devastating concussions are these days.


He won the Conne Smythe in 2000 after a similar hit on Lindros.


----------



## JadedCalalily

Christa25 said:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaape
> 
> Rome!


Couldn't have said it better Christa!!!


----------



## BenevolentSun

I'm actually looking forward to seeing Keith Ballard in the line up instead of Rome. If only Dan Hamhuis was ready to come back....anyone has a status on his injury?


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## BenevolentSun

What goes around comes around. Zdeno, you ****ing ape! You will lose in the finals because you are a big choker, just like how you lost the bronze medal in the Olympics to Finland.

Julien saying his team would never pull a move like Lapierre, what a joke! The bruins organizations is a joke. Losers since 1972 and still counting for many decades to come.

Canucks in 5!


----------



## Christa25

Come on bruins!!!


----------



## Losteagle

Now it's a series.... Lookin' like another 'Nucks curse...


----------



## Keith

:ditto I think its gonna go 7 games


----------



## 2Talkative

We are just re-living the Hawks series it will all be ok


----------



## Losteagle

Keith said:


> :ditto I think its gonna go 7 games


I also think it's gonna go to 7..


----------



## Christa25

The Sedins can go shoot the breeze!!!


----------



## Losteagle

Christa25 said:


> The Sedins can go shoot the breeze!!!


LMAO - Didn't catch the whole game but I take they P**sed ya off...


----------



## BenevolentSun

Oh right, the Sedins,....umm why isn't Ryan Kesler the captain of the Canucks? Can any real Canucks fan come up with an explanation?
Daniella and Henrika need to grow some balls. 

So far home ice advantage has been huge, so expect the Canucks to rebound in game 5.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This has been a great series so far...Friday night should be another good game. :yes


----------



## Christa25

BenevolentSun said:


> Daniella and Henrika need to grow some balls.


:haha


----------



## SAgirl

I hope the Canucks start with Schneider in game 5. 
I totally think it's going to go to game 7.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> :haha


----------



## senrab

O hai Canucks...could we have a goal plz? kthxbai


----------



## 2Talkative

2Talkative said:


> Thomas comes so far out of the net If I'm the nucks D I'd start missing the net on purpose and setup wingers on either side.


Finally it worked


----------



## senrab

^ Thomas is fat and smug


----------



## Perfectionist

That was so damn nervewracking. I nearly puked.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This has to go 7 games...


----------



## Losteagle

The way it's going it will. Home team has been winning.. Can't say it hasn't been a good series so far..


----------



## BenevolentSun

Bruins funeral. Monday.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

So sad that the year is coming to a close. Gonna have a major withdrawal of hockey here.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> Bruins funeral. Monday.


I figured you'd wanna see the Bruins lose in 7...the worst way. Or would it be more fun to see the Canucks carrying the Cup in front of the Boston fans?


----------



## BenevolentSun

the cheat said:


> I figured you'd wanna see the Bruins lose in 7...the worst way. Or would it be more fun to see the Canucks carrying the Cup in front of the Boston fans?


I would rather have them lose in front of their crowd :b
Let's put it this way, I hate the Bruins more than I like the Canucks.


----------



## Christa25

So stressed.


----------



## JFmtl

go canucks, finish this off


----------



## leave me alone

^ lol

So much for Luongo's comments on Thomas. This should be fun.


----------



## GunnyHighway




----------



## JFmtl

damn ****ty canucks. at least habs were able to actually play in boston in playoffs


----------



## Losteagle

Gonna go to a 7th game...


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Cant wait for Game 7. Hope it goes into OT...


----------



## SAgirl

I still believe in Luongo.


----------



## 2Talkative

At least there will be no more games in Boston.... :teeth

I'm worried though with Raymond most likely going to be out now, what a dirty hit ! Boychuk knew he was in a vulnerable position and hit him anyway... league won't care though because his eyes weren't fluttering. 

Anyone catch Marchand's 5 punches to one of the Sedins... What does it take for them to defend themselves even attempting to block a punch maybe ? I really like thier ability to play hockey but thier lack of grit/intensity drives me up the ****ing wall. Euro style hockey I'll just never understand it.


----------



## Christa25

Thelma & Louise!


----------



## Christa25

Brad Marchand said he threw punches at Thelma Sedin because "he felt like it." :teeth


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If Edler is out for Vancouver, that's gonna be real big for Boston. 
Boston, 4-2. Predictions people...


----------



## Losteagle

Christa25 said:


> Brad Marchand said he threw punches at Thelma Sedin because "he felt like it." :teeth


:haha


----------



## JadedCalalily

*Tonights the big night! Hopefully Bruins use a little spit on Luongo before they completely annihilate his a**hole!*


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^Good one. :lol


----------



## Derekgnr

Lets go Bruins!!


----------



## matty

Lets go Vancouver. Just need to show up for one more game. Unlike Games 3, 4 and 6. 
It saddens me to say that Vancouver probably dont deserve to win after 3 blow out games. But They will


----------



## Christa25

Most stressful night of my life. Go Bruins.. I have been waiting my whole life for this!


----------



## JadedCalalily

*What do the Vancouver Canucks and possums have in common? Both play dead at home and get killed on the road!! GO BRUINS!*


----------



## Losteagle

Sweet B's up 1-0 ... Go Bruins!!! C'mon...


----------



## Losteagle

Yeah baby 3-0 b's..... go bruins...

A shorty lol...


----------



## foe

Incredible!!! 

Boston has now won all 4 major North American championships in a span of 10 years(2001-2011).


----------



## Losteagle

Contracts!! To the Bruins..

Way to go..

'Nucks curse continues..... 

4-0 .Final


----------



## atticusfinch

"he _(Kaberle)_ didn't say a bad thing about that organization _(Toronto Maple Leafs) _and here's his award _(Stanley Cup)_"

haha, what's the heck was that suppose to mean!?!


----------



## Purple Pen

As if I wasn't depressed enough in my life.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

There's already one car turned over and burning in Vancouver...kinda sad.

The Bruins deserved to win.


----------



## WinterDave

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BRUINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Losteagle

the cheat said:


> There's already one car turned over and burning in Vancouver...kinda sad.
> 
> The Bruins deserved to win.


Animals.... that is sad... and yes they did..


----------



## Keith

Bruins!!!!!!!  Poor Nucks fans hope you guys get a cup someday


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If Philly can't sign Bryzgalov, they work some sort of trade with Vancouver for Luongo. They might be the only team dumb enough to take him.


----------



## Christa25

I lived and breathed to see the look on my dads face when we won the Stanley Cup. It is still so surreal. I never thought I would see it happen. 
I cried... this is pretty much my life.
Tim Thomas, you are my hero.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I will say, classy move by Bieksa to shoot the game puck back down to the Boston end as they started to celebrate. And congrats Christa! Enjoy it...and maybe even get used to it. Boston's core is very young and now very experienced.


----------



## Christa25

I'm just happy that we finally did it. I consider myself one of the only true fans who is humble and doesn't act over-confident about my team and I think that did a lot for me. 
To all of you people who said we would never make it; Thank you, you gave us even more momentum to play harder and better.


----------



## Perfectionist

^I'm glad you are appreciating the win, Christa. You guys did play great and Thomas is a machine. An always-smiling machine.

So in other news, Vancouver is quite literally rioting right now. Fires and smashed cars and tear gar and riot police and stuff. Transit has been shut down. It's pretty freaking nutters. It's also unbelievably embarassing.


----------



## nims

As a Flames fan I'm glad Boston won it. So happy for Ference, loved that he gave his ex-teammates with the Flames a shout out. Was an unsung hero in Calgary and glad to see him lift the cup.

After watching the news I'm so happy that I stayed home instead of going to downtown to watch the game. I hope all the fellow Vancouver SASer's were at home or atleast made it home safe.


----------



## rdrr

http://www.ctvbc.ctv.ca/servlet/an/...riot_110615/20110615/?hub=BritishColumbiaHome


----------



## SAgirl

The riots in Vancouver are pathetic. It's too bad that happened.  

I'm very proud of Vancouver for making it to the Stanley Cup Finals. 
I really believed in them. 

I really don't think it's funny that Marchand hit Sedin just cause he felt like it. I am never one to condone violence. That doesn't even make sense to me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

SAgirl said:


> The riots in Vancouver are pathetic. It's too bad that happened.
> 
> I'm very proud of Vancouver for making it to the Stanley Cup Finals.
> I really believed in them.
> 
> I really don't think it's funny that Marchand hit Sedin just cause he felt like it. I am never one to condone violence. That doesn't even make sense to me.


I think, to get my name on the Stanley Cup, I'd do just about anything to anyone who stood in my way, if I was that close. If you didn't grow up dreaming to lift that thing over your head, you can't understand. Hockey is a rough game, where you can punch people. Yes, you'll get a penalty, but you can...and they can hit you back...


----------



## nims

SAgirl said:


> The riots in Vancouver are pathetic. It's too bad that happened.
> 
> I'm very proud of Vancouver for making it to the Stanley Cup Finals.
> I really believed in them.
> 
> I really don't think it's funny that Marchand hit Sedin just cause he felt like it. I am never one to condone violence. That doesn't even make sense to me.


The Marchand on Sedin was pure intimidation, everyone in the NHL knows if you play the Sedin's physical they tend to fold. And it worked. The playoffs all about physical play and the rough stuff between whistles plays into that. At that point of the game Sedin should have stood up for himself instead of taking it like a inflatable punching bag. Granted he would have taken a penalty but so would Marchand and it would show the Bruins that they weren't going to take it.


----------



## 2Talkative

You can't win a stanley cup with 6 goals in 7 games.... :|

We just could not solve Thomas.


----------



## matty

Thomas is a douche, everything about him. But he is one hell of a tender and I respect him on the ice. As one man, he destroyed a whole teams confidence and won it for boston.


----------



## senrab

stay classy, Vancouver...


----------



## leave me alone

Amazing. Well deserved Bruins! I am really happy for them.


So that does it for hockey this season. What i am gonna watch now? :|


----------



## pita

Kicking it Montreal-style, I see.


----------



## Christa25

matty said:


> Thomas is a douche, everything about him


Seriously?


----------



## msbxa

nims said:


> As a Flames fan I'm glad Boston won it. So happy for Ference, loved that he gave his ex-teammates with the Flames a shout out. Was an unsung hero in Calgary and glad to see him lift the cup.


Yeah I relate to this too. 
I liked how Ference made reference to how disappointing that Calgary loss was, and how all the team members were very close and wanted it so bad.

Before this game was over I wanted Vancouver to win it, because they are a Canadian team and they have never won. 
But after the results, I think this was a better outcome. 
I knew Vancouver had this coming; after they got clobbered in Boston but won their games by only 1 goal and very close. 
Also the Vancouver team in 1994 was a very special team. If Vancouver would have won it this year that 1994 team would be somewhat forgotten I think. 
The riots in Vancouver indicate that maybe the fans didn't quite deserve the cup. I kind of like the fact that there was riots because it shows how important the team is for the fans of Vancouver, but at the same time it is disrespectful to the sport, to the city, and to the majority of other Vancouver fans. There can only be one team that wins it, not both. One team will be heartbroken and this is just the way its always been.

Out of the last 3 Canadian teams to make game 7 and lose; Calgary, Edmonton, and now Vancouver, Calgary was the one that came the closest by far of winning. And I didn't hear about a riot happening in Calgary. Even with that controversial goal that wasn't called in game 6 that would have lead them to victory (I mentioned it in an earlier post on this thread). 
Vancouver had a bad riot last night, and I just discovered that Edmonton had a riot sometime in the 2006 finals.

Its funny that there are a lot of Canadians on Amercian teams, and on Boston there were like 2 or 3 Vancouver/BC natives that won the cup in their home town, and the cup was actually won in Canada, but no-one cared about that.

Anyways thats just my thoughts. I know most people don't really care but I like to say what I think.


----------



## matty

Christa25 said:


> Seriously?


I like it how you quoted just the negative. When I payed him a huge compliment in the same paragraph.

Yes I dislike the man, his attitude and how he acts. Can fault him on the ice.

You can quote that last bit out.


----------



## Christa25

You don't have to be an arse about it. I just find it hard to believe anyone has something bad to say about him. He just seems like such a down to earth, nice, humble guy to me.
Don't think I've ever heard anyone call him a douche before.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Tim Thomas is not a douche!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Canucks in 9.






















Wait, this is a best of 9 right? :afr


----------



## BenevolentSun

Brad Marchand likes to beat up on women.

But seriously, the Sedin sisters need to grow a pair.


----------



## BenevolentSun

*Padding up his post count* 


I don't understand the riots. I know fans are angry and upset, I can't imagine the feeling of having my team lose in a game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals. All I can say is I bet most people who were involved in the riot weren't even real hockey fans, just people taking advantage of the situation. It was a lot like this in the Montreal riots, people, dumb people take advantage of a situation and use it as an excuse to vandalize the whole place and break into stores and steal.

I didn't watch the last few minutes of the game last night, I didn't want to puke :lol Can anyone tell me if Zdeno Chara broke through the roof when he lifted the cup?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> *Padding up his post count*
> 
> I don't understand the riots. I know fans are angry and upset, I can't imagine the feeling of having my team lose in a game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals. All I can say is I bet most people who were involved in the riot weren't even real hockey fans, just people taking advantage of the situation. It was a lot like this in the Montreal riots, people, dumb people take advantage of a situation and use it as an excuse to vandalize the whole place and break into stores and steal.
> 
> I didn't watch the last few minutes of the game last night, I didn't want to puke :lol Can anyone tell me if Zdeno Chara broke through the roof when he lifted the cup?


Yeah, agreed. Estimates put the crowd at 100,000 people so you just know out of a crowd that size, even if 0.01% are extremely stupid and drunk, that's still 1000 people doing amazingly stupid things. I know it doesn't really represent Vancouver or its people so it's pretty sad.

Edit: Oh and Chara skated backwards towards the Cup presentation, pointing and laughing/smiling at his team-mates, over the realization of what he was about to do. He posed for the pictures, grabbed the Cup and lifted it over his head, knocking his hat off in the process...kissed it, pumped it up and down a few times and then nearly fell over...and then went for a little skate with it before passing it off to Recchi...you're welcome :lol.


----------



## SAgirl

BenevolentSun said:


> Canucks in 9.
> 
> Benevolent Sun. I wish it was the best of 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video of Roberto Luongo. My fave player on the Vancouver Canucks.
> I feel awful that they were defeated last night.


----------



## BenevolentSun

SAgirl said:


> BenevolentSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canucks in 9.
> 
> Benevolent Sun. I wish it was the best of 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a video of Roberto Luongo. My fave player on the Vancouver Canucks.
> I feel awful that they were defeated last night.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the future holds for Roberto Luongo in Vancouver. The fans have high expectations, and even tough there are many factors which explains the Canucks loss in the finals, I think he's going to get most of the blame.
> 
> Despite all the blow outs and the goals he let in, he did get 2 shutouts in the finals and had his team score only something like 8 goals in 7 games?
> You gotta feel bad for Luuu.
> 
> I loved watching Kesler play, he's a real warrior and should be the captain of the Canucks, but his line brought no offensive support when the Sedin line was completely dry during the whole finals. You can't expect Raffi Torres and Maxim Lapierre to carry the offense.
Click to expand...


----------



## senrab

B's fans sure are hawt


----------



## ConfusedMuse

BenevolentSun said:


> *Padding up his post count*
> 
> I don't understand the riots. I know fans are angry and upset, I can't imagine the feeling of having my team lose in a game 7 of the Stanley Cup finals. All I can say is I bet most people who were involved in the riot weren't even real hockey fans, just people taking advantage of the situation. It was a lot like this in the Montreal riots, people, dumb people take advantage of a situation and use it as an excuse to vandalize the whole place and break into stores and steal.


The people who rioted would have done so regardless of the outcome. They went down there with the intent to start something, which is why some people brought weapons and whatever else. It's kind of a disgrace, since this has made international news. Hopefully Vancouver won't suffer too much come tourist season. It's a shame that we'll be paying for the property damage. :|

I really thought they would win...


----------



## msbxa

BenevolentSun said:


> SAgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the future holds for Roberto Luongo in Vancouver. The fans have high expectations, and even tough there are many factors which explains the Canucks loss in the finals, I think he's going to get most of the blame.
> 
> Despite all the blow outs and the goals he let in, he did get 2 shutouts in the finals and had his team score only something like 8 goals in 7 games?
> You gotta feel bad for Luuu.
> 
> I loved watching Kesler play, he's a real warrior and should be the captain of the Canucks, but his line brought no offensive support when the Sedin line was completely dry during the whole finals. You can't expect Raffi Torres and Maxim Lapierre to carry the offense.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Luongo is fine to keep, he is a great goalie and can definitely win the important games. But hey you can't win them all. There can only be one cup winner every year.
> 
> People put way too much emphasis and blame on the goalies. Defense matters just as much. You can have a terrific goalie in net, but if the defense is weak there is going to be goals scored, period.
> I agree that Kesler should be the captain maybe. The Sedins are great, and they are excellent players, but I think they work their magic better if you just let them play their game and don't put pressure on them like they are the all. You can't just rely on one or two players to score all the goals, its a team effort.
Click to expand...


----------



## SAgirl

This is a great Vancouver Canucks vid.

http://www.youtube.com/user/canucksTV1#p/u/21/LJ9J9NLVxGI

The thing that amazes me most about yesterday's game is that a goal was scored from the opposing team when the Sedin line was on. This was very unusual for the Canucks.


----------



## Stormclouds

I think the Sedins and Luongo should resign. They sucked bigtime, and aren't worth the money they're getting paid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Stormclouds said:


> I think the Sedins and Luongo should resign. They sucked bigtime, and aren't worth the money they're getting paid.


They could have played better, but let's not forget they were playing against a guy who is nominated for the Vezina trophy(best goalie) and a guy who is nominated for the Norris trophy(best defenseman).


----------



## GunnyHighway

From a couple of people I know in BC, the VPD are saying on the news that some of the people arrested were also arrested at Toronto's G20 summit. They're part of the Black Bloc, and were most likely there for the sole purpose of starting a riot. 

It's stupid, simple as that. Good thing there's a lot of volunteers to help clean up that mess. Wonder what's going on with the person who lost their BMW when it got set on fire?


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Not a Bruins fan by any stretch but Tim Thomas was simply outstanding!! Props to him on a stellar performance in the finals.


----------



## 2Talkative

Stormclouds said:


> I think the Sedins and Luongo should resign. They sucked bigtime, and aren't worth the money they're getting paid.


The whole team resigned in the last series... I can't name one player on the Canucks who stood out in that series (in a positive way)


----------



## senrab

2Talkative said:


> The whole team resigned in the last series... I can't name one player on the Canucks who stood out in that series (in a positive way)


Burrows? :b


----------



## 2Talkative

senrab said:


> Burrows? :b


First 2 games yes... then ?


----------



## senrab

2Talkative said:


> First 2 games yes... then ?


just trying to make you feel better


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

It didn't look like the Canucks gave up, it looked like they ran into a team that finally figured out how to play them. They lost key players to injury and the sedins couldn't handle the physical series. Had raymond, sammulson (however its spelt) and hamhuis been in the line up, it couldve been a very different series. That being said, Lu isn't a bad goalie but he has one of the worst contracts in the nhl. 

I'm a flames and Habs fan, so either way I was disappointed with who ever won...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Okay, so...what the hell am I supposed to do now? :|


----------



## Christa25

I was thinking the same thing... guess I'll start getting into baseball...


----------



## BenevolentSun

Baseball is not a sport. Cricket on the other hand...


----------



## Christa25

Did I ask your opinion?


----------



## Losteagle

Now to focus on Baseball... Until October... Gonna be a long summer...


----------



## Keith

Might watch some baseball games, I usually only watch playoffs in baseball or sox vs yankees and definitely gonna watch MMA, I watch that year round. I'm really waiting for NFL preseason thats in August as long as theres no lock out this year. When hockey and NFL seasons are both going is my favorite time of year as a sports fan besides the playoffs of each sport of course!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Christa25 said:


> Did I ask your opinion?


I don't need anyone to ask me for my opinion to post on this thread.


----------



## fonz

Geez,if people say regular season NBA games are meaningless and there's 82 for each team,I'd hate to think how meaningless a regular season baseball game is when there's 162 of the damn things for each team...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

haha baseball is great! I wouldn't put it in the same catagory as hockey though...

Hockey is 2 hours of intense action minus commericals. 

Baseball is 3 hours of stats, discussion, the occasional excitement and a lot of commercials. Still, I love watching a Blue Jays game. I rarely watch it all, but I find baseball much more interesting then football or basket ball. But thats just me.


----------



## BenevolentSun

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> haha baseball is great! I wouldn't put it in the same catagory as hockey though...
> 
> Hockey is 2 hours of intense action minus commericals.
> 
> Baseball is 3 hours of stats, discussion, the occasional excitement and a lot of commercials. Still, I love watching a Blue Jays game. I rarely watch it all, but I find baseball much more interesting then football or basket ball. But thats just me.


It all comes down to a matter of taste. When we lost the Montreal Expos, I personally did not care much. But lot's of my friends, some of them die hard expos fans were heart broken. So it sucked for them.

I normally don't follow Basketball either, but being around a crowd who really were into it kind of got me watching some playoffs games this year, specially the finals of Miami vs Dallas, and I thought it was really good.

I would rate my favorite sports to watch as follow

1- Hockey
2- Tennis
3- Boxing
4- Basket Ball

Anything else I don't really care for.


----------



## mrbojangles

Couple making out during the Vancouver riots.


----------



## Losteagle

True depends on each it's own taste..

I would rate my favorite sports to watch as follow

1: Hockey
2: Football
3: Baseball
4: Boxing


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

mrbojangles said:


> Couple making out during the Vancouver riots.


That's a pretty candid shot of her...I wonder how she feels about it.


----------



## Christa25

I think that is such a beautiful photo. I was actually reading about it today. Apparently the couple got caught in the riot and the girl was pushed down and hurt by a police officer in the midst of everything. Her boyfriend was comforting her and gave her a kiss.


----------



## SAgirl

BenevolentSun said:


> SAgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the future holds for Roberto Luongo in Vancouver. The fans have high expectations, and even tough there are many factors which explains the Canucks loss in the finals, I think he's going to get most of the blame.
> 
> Despite all the blow outs and the goals he let in, he did get 2 shutouts in the finals and had his team score only something like 8 goals in 7 games?
> You gotta feel bad for Luuu.
> 
> I loved watching Kesler play, he's a real warrior and should be the captain of the Canucks, but his line brought no offensive support when the Sedin line was completely dry during the whole finals. You can't expect Raffi Torres and Maxim Lapierre to carry the offense.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the future holds either for Luongo and I do feel bad for him. Mike Gillis says that he believes in Lou. Will Corey Schneider stay? They want to keep him, but he's a free agent soon.
> 
> Here's the list of North American Goalies being drafted.
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/draftprospectbrowse.htm?cat=3&ampyear=2011
Click to expand...


----------



## F1X3R

> Baseball is not a sport. Cricket on the other hand...


Oh come on I know baseball can be slow and boring, but it is everything that a sport should be.


----------



## matty




----------



## SAgirl

^ 

Cute comic, Matty.


----------



## SAgirl

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/742438-2011-nhl-draft-news-start-time-mock-drafts-prospects-draft-order-and-tv/entry/98346-nhl-draft-2011-colorado-avalanche-interested-in-trading-pick-for-a-goalie?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bleacherreport%2FdGcS+%28Bleacher+Report+%29

It looks like the Colorado Avalanche may be interested in Corey Schneider during the NHL Draft this weekend.


----------



## boredandtired

McKenzies 2011 draft top 60: http://www.tsn.ca/draftcentre/feature/?id=44969


----------



## Christa25

Anyone watching the awards tonight?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I will be, but I'll probably turn the channel a lot, during awkward parts. Like when Ron MacLean tries to be funny or when whatever band is there plays their music.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

If I make it home in time. Good to see Jagr expressing interest in coming back!


----------



## JadedCalalily

*Hockey awards tonight!! Thomas is getting the Vezina for sure wonder who else is getting lucky tonight 

What are your predictions everyone?

(definitely looking forward to what Christa has to say as she has amazing taste in a team)  
*


----------



## Christa25

My predictions....

* HART MEMORIAL TROPHY (MVP)

*Would like to see St. Louis take it, since I think he is incredible and I have a deep level of respect for him as a player and an individual but, unfortunately I think Thelma Sedin is going to take it.

*VEZINA TROPHY (Best goaltender)
*
Tim Thomas has this locked. 'Nuff said.

*JAMES NORRIS MEMORIAL TROPHY (Best defenseman)

*All candidates are incredibly deserving of this in my opinion and I'd be happy with whoever wins. Of course I'm biased though, because I'm a Bruins fan and have much love for the Big Z, but I think Lidstrom has it. Definitely think Weber is a future candidate for it though.

* JACK ADAMS AWARD (Coach of the year)

*Vigneault or Bylsma? Can't quite make my mind up between these two but I think with how well the Pens did in the regular season this year, might be Bylsma.

*CALDER MEMORIAL TROPHY (Rookie of the year)

*Gonna agree with most and go with Skinner on this one.

*FRANK J. SELKE TROPHY (Best defensive forward)

*Hopin' it's Toews, think he's amazing at what he does and deserves it, but being Kesler's third year in a row nominated, pretty sure he'll take it.

*LADY BYNG MEMORIAL TROPHY (Skillful and gentlemanly play)

*Gonna go with another favorite of mine again, on this and say St. Louis. Love the guy. Definitely deserves it.
Soooo, we shall see how this turns out. If I'm right on all do I get a cookie?


----------



## JadedCalalily

Christa25 said:


> My predictions....
> 
> * HART MEMORIAL TROPHY (MVP)
> 
> *Would like to see St. Louis take it, since I think he is incredible and I have a deep level of respect for him as a player and an individual but, unfortunately I think Thelma Sedin is going to take it.
> 
> *VEZINA TROPHY (Best goaltender)
> *
> Tim Thomas has this locked. 'Nuff said.
> 
> *JAMES NORRIS MEMORIAL TROPHY (Best defenseman)
> 
> *All candidates are incredibly deserving of this in my opinion and I'd be happy with whoever wins. Of course I'm biased though, because I'm a Bruins fan and have much love for the Big Z, but I think Lidstrom has it. Definitely think Weber is a future candidate for it though.
> 
> * JACK ADAMS AWARD (Coach of the year)
> 
> *Vigneault or Bylsma? Can't quite make my mind up between these two but I think with how well the Pens did in the regular season this year, might be Bylsma.
> 
> *CALDER MEMORIAL TROPHY (Rookie of the year)
> 
> *Gonna agree with most and go with Skinner on this one.
> 
> *FRANK J. SELKE TROPHY (Best defensive forward)
> 
> *Hopin' it's Toews, think he's amazing at what he does and deserves it, but being Kesler's third year in a row nominated, pretty sure he'll take it.
> 
> *LADY BYNG MEMORIAL TROPHY (Skillful and gentlemanly play)
> 
> *Gonna go with another favorite of mine again, on this and say St. Louis. Love the guy. Definitely deserves it.
> Soooo, we shall see how this turns out. If I'm right on all do I get a cookie?


Haha of course you get a cookie! Especially if Z gets James Norris. Unfortunately I can't watch it so keep me updated girl!!!


----------



## Christa25

:bahDammit, I got 1 wrong!


----------



## JadedCalalily

which one!!!!????


----------



## Christa25

Corey Perry won the Hart. Good for him though.


----------



## SAgirl

Bingo, Bango, Bongo. I saw Roberto Luongo (on the awards show, of course). 

Jennings Trophy (goaltenders, fewest goals): Roberto Luongo and Cory Schneider, Canucks

http://video.canucks.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=108340

Selke Trophy (defensive forward): Ryan Kesler, Canucks

GM of the Year: Mike Gillis, Canucks

Ted Lindsay Award (outstanding player, voted by players): Daniel Sedin, Canucks

Ross Trophy (points): Daniel Sedin, Canucks


----------



## BenevolentSun

Nicklas Lidstrom ties Doug Harvey's all-time record for most Norris trophy won with 7 each, 2nd place behind Bobby Orr who has 8. Lidstrom signed a one year deal, which means he could potentially tie Bobby Orr's record, which would be absolutely amazing.

All 3, Lidstrom, Orr and Harvey, the best defencemen of their era.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Wow...Flyers just traded Mike Richards to the LA Kings, and Jeff Carter to the Columbus Blue Jacket's...did not see that coming...


----------



## BenevolentSun

They didn't miss too many pieces to being serious cup contenders with the core they had, but trading away those 2 guys just prevents them from being in that position next year. 

LA is looking really nice in the west.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> They didn't miss too many pieces to being serious cup contenders with the core they had, but trading away those 2 guys just prevents them from being in that position next year.
> 
> LA is looking really nice in the west.


I kinda like the trades, for the Flyers. Giroux and JVR are on the cusp, and they might still have enough money to go after Brad Richards now.


----------



## nims

ConfusedMuse said:


> The people who rioted would have done so regardless of the outcome. They went down there with the intent to start something, which is why some people brought weapons and whatever else. It's kind of a disgrace, since this has made international news. Hopefully Vancouver won't suffer too much come tourist season. It's a shame that we'll be paying for the property damage. :|


This may be a little late but haven't had time till now. But I agree with that, they even brought Molatov Cocktails so the riot would have happened win or loss. It's disappointing that 99% of the law abiding citizens of BC will pay for the 
damage that 1% attention ****** caused.

Glad the water polo dude lost his scholarship, I hope they find every single person who was involved in the riot and make them pay for the damages. I don't want to pay for the 50,000+ it's going to cost to fix each cop car.



SAgirl said:


> BenevolentSun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the future holds either for Luongo and I do feel bad for him. Mike Gillis says that he believes in Lou. Will Corey Schneider stay? They want to keep him, but he's a free agent soon.
> 
> Here's the list of North American Goalies being drafted.
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/draftprospectbrowse.htm?cat=3&ampyear=2011
> 
> 
> 
> I personally think they keep him, Luongo seemd to be better with rest and Schneider gave Vignault the opportunity to rest Luongo more. However as an asset management move they'll have to move one of the goaltenders in the future and if they want to get the most of their returns Schneider might give you the best return. Luongo's contract and playoff inconsistency will make him hard to trade.
> 
> 
> 
> SAgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo, Bango, Bongo. I saw Roberto Luongo (on the awards show, of course).
> 
> Jennings Trophy (goaltenders, fewest goals): Roberto Luongo and Cory Schneider, Canucks
> 
> http://video.canucks.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=108340
> 
> Selke Trophy (defensive forward): Ryan Kesler, Canucks
> 
> GM of the Year: Mike Gillis, Canucks
> 
> Ted Lindsay Award (outstanding player, voted by players): Daniel Sedin, Canucks
> 
> Ross Trophy (points): Daniel Sedin, Canucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing against Gillis but I don't think he deserved the GM of the year award, a lot of his key players were with the team before he was even hired. I think Yzerman did a great job with the Lightning and made a move that really changed his team with Roloson.
> 
> 
> 
> the cheat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda like the trades, for the Flyers. Giroux and JVR are on the cusp, and they might still have enough money to go after Brad Richards now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the Flyers traded both Richards and Carter I would have expected one but not the other. The returns of the trade in my opinion were pretty good as well and fair. They overpaid Bryzgalov and that's one long contract for him.
> 
> As a Flames fan the Regehr situation is interesting, I'm hoping he declines the trade. If the rumors are true and he goes to Buffalo and the team doesn't don't get a similar defenseman back it's no playoffs for another couple year, and that's something I don't want to see, especially if they are going after Smyth.
> 
> Bouwmeester is expendable with Giordano stepping up. But there's no better defensive defenseman in Calgary than Regehr and no one will be able to take his place for a while. Add that to the fact that the team played horrible without him when he was injured.
> 
> Should be an interesting draft tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

While Regehr was huge again for us last year, this trade could be what calgary needs. I heard a rumor it was regehr and stajan for a package. What idiotic GM would talk Stajan though...

It's hilarious to read people reactions and thinking its a salary dump. Regehr does not have a bloated contract. On the contrary paying 4mil for one of the best shutdown defensemen is a huge bargain (look at what lydman, Komisarek, Seabrooke, Paul Martin are making). 

I'm drooling over the posibility of Derek Roy coming west. Iggy, Roy, and Tangs would be amazing. But if Smythe comes to calgary, I think I'll completely lose my faith in the team...


----------



## Christa25

Did anyone follow much of the draft? I didn't see much but was reading about it.
Bruins somehow got lucky and snatched Dougie Hamilton as their 9th pick, even though he was predicted to go 4th or so.

Also, what does everyone think of The Sharks sending Setoguchi over to The Wild for Brent Burns? Gotta say I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Keith

Yeah glad the B's got Hamilton I think he's got some real potential. I think Kampfer is gonna be a starter next year if we don't resign Kaberle but Hamilton might get to play next season when an injury crops up imo, we'll see though who knows?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> Did anyone follow much of the draft? I didn't see much but was reading about it.
> Bruins somehow got lucky and snatched Dougie Hamilton as their 9th pick, even though he was predicted to go 4th or so.
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of The Sharks sending Setoguchi over to The Wild for Brent Burns? Gotta say I didn't see that coming.


I definitely watched it. I look forward to it every year, since I love junior hockey almost as much as the NHL. I can't believe how far Couturier fell. Ryan Murphy will be a steal for Carolina. He's really small but the kid can skate and stick-handle like I've rarely seen for a kid that age. Him and Skinner and Staal on the power play will be something. Also, it's official...Bruins won the Kessel trade. Kessel is the only 40 goal scorer to never score 40 goals, and he is the definition of one-dimensional. Seguin, Knight, and Hamilton...crazy good additions to a really young, talented, experienced core. By the time those 3 players are 21, 22, the rest of their core will still only be 27,28, 29 years old.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> Did anyone follow much of the draft? I didn't see much but was reading about it.
> Bruins somehow got lucky and snatched Dougie Hamilton as their 9th pick, even though he was predicted to go 4th or so.
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of The Sharks sending Setoguchi over to The Wild for Brent Burns? Gotta say I didn't see that coming.


I thought it was mean. They just signed him to a new contract a few days ago. Imagine you're Setoguchi, and a few days ago, these guys are sitting across a table from you, telling you how much they love you and how you're going to be a big part of that team winning the Cup...and then they turn around and trade you to Minnesota. Shady...


----------



## Reinvented

Carter should take some of the defensive focus off Rick Nash, which is good for me being a Rick Nash fan.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

The Florida Panthers have been busy in the off-season (Bergenheim, Fleischmann, Upshall, Versteeg, Goc, Campbell, Jovanovski, Theodore..etc.) Does anyone think they will compete for a playoff spot in 2011-12?


----------



## senrab

LOL the Florida Panthers are like Chicago Blackhawks South...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Shoot4theStars said:


> The Florida Panthers have been busy in the off-season (Bergenheim, Fleischmann, Upshall, Versteeg, Goc, Campbell, Jovanovski, Theodore..etc.) Does anyone think they will compete for a playoff spot in 2011-12?


I think they'll compete for one, sure...they'll finish anywhere from 6th to 11th, I believe. Solid additions, especially with the East being kinda soft outside the top teams. The division they're in is kinda tough with the Capitals, Lightning, Carolina is improved as well as the Jets. I guess it will depend on Theodore being above average, maybe even...good? They're over the salary floor now, at least.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

the cheat said:


> I think they'll compete for one, sure...they'll finish anywhere from 6th to 11th, I believe. Solid additions, especially with the East being kinda soft outside the top teams. The division they're in is kinda tough with the Capitals, Lightning, Carolina is improved as well as the Jets. I guess it will depend on Theodore being above average, maybe even...good? They're over the salary floor now, at least.


I agree! I quite like their roster now. Kind of resembles the Phoenix Coyotes. No superstars, but speedy, gritty players that as a cohesive unit will get the job done!


----------



## JadedCalalily

*I didn't catch it on the drafts but who is Jagr going to play for? Cant wait to see him back out on the ice!*


----------



## Christa25

He's going to be with the Flyers. I hate that guy.


----------



## half jaw

I highly doubt that Florida even comes close to a playoff spot. They are likely cellar dwellers in the East with Ottawa. And it's worth noting that for all the additions they made, they still lost one of the best goalies in the league.


Here are my 11-12 Eastern conference final standings predictions:
1. Washington...addition of Vokoun puts them over the top
2. Pittsburgh...w/ Crosby and Malkin back they are elite again
3. Buffalo...like some of their additions. gut feeling they are going to be great
4. Boston...still a great team, Thomas should return back to Earth
5. Philly...dropoff from last year, but still dangerous + added a great goalie
6. New Jersey...#1 team over 2nd half of last year, were only hurt by horrible 1st half due to a horrible coach
7. NY Rangers...great D and goalie + Richards is HUGE for their offense
8. Montreal...should be improved from last year. problem is the competition is tougher.
9. Tampa Bay...will still be very good, but I think Roloson will start to decline
10. Carolina...solid team but i dont see them getting into the playoffs
11. NY Islanders...could be an elite team in a couple years...but not quite there yet
12. Toronto...meh
13. Winnipeg...there are some bright spots here, but not enough to compete
14. Florida...even with all the additions they are still nothing special on paper
15. Ottawa...bleh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

half jaw said:


> I highly doubt that Florida even comes close to a playoff spot. They are likely cellar dwellers in the East with Ottawa. And it's worth noting that for all the additions they made, they still lost one of the best goalies in the league.
> 
> Here are my 11-12 Eastern conference final standings predictions:
> 1. Washington...addition of Vokoun puts them over the top
> 2. Pittsburgh...w/ Crosby and Malkin back they are elite again
> 3. Buffalo...like some of their additions. gut feeling they are going to be great
> 4. Boston...still a great team, Thomas should return back to Earth
> 5. Philly...dropoff from last year, but still dangerous + added a great goalie
> 6. New Jersey...#1 team over 2nd half of last year, were only hurt by horrible 1st half due to a horrible coach
> 7. NY Rangers...great D and goalie + Richards is HUGE for their offense
> 8. Montreal...should be improved from last year. problem is the competition is tougher.
> 9. Tampa Bay...will still be very good, but I think Roloson will start to decline
> 10. Carolina...solid team but i dont see them getting into the playoffs
> 11. NY Islanders...could be an elite team in a couple years...but not quite there yet
> 12. Toronto...meh
> 13. Winnipeg...there are some bright spots here, but not enough to compete
> 14. Florida...even with all the additions they are still nothing special on paper
> 15. Ottawa...bleh


I agree that the Panthers likely will not make it to the playoffs, and in the end, it will look like they weren't really close...but I bet they'll be right there, close to 8th, practically all year...to me, that's competing for a playoff spot and who knows, if they start hot...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Shoot4theStars said:


> I agree! I quite like their roster now. Kind of resembles the Phoenix Coyotes. No superstars, but speedy, gritty players that as a cohesive unit will get the job done!


They are a lot like the current Coyotes...the ones without Bryzgalov in net. That drops them significantly.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Nice predictions half-jaw! I think I'll post mine too:

Please remember, these are personal opinions 

1. Pittsburgh - Pending Crosby and Malkin's healthy returns. Sullivan = good leadership
2. Washington - Lots of key acquisitions. Semin/Backstrom need to show up regularly
3. Buffalo - Great run in 2nd half and return of healthy Roy = NE Champs
4. Boston - Almost identical team (minus Ryder)
5. NJ - Major comeback in the making...
6. Carolina - Missed playoffs by one game. Angry team out of gate. Beware J Skinner!!!
7. NY Rangers - Richards will help lead them into playoffs
8. Philly - Not sold on Jagr.Simmonds.Voracek. Will likely sneak in regardless.
9. Florida - Improved team. Lots of youngsters with skill. Potential goaltending woes
10.Tampa Bay - Stamkos' play subsided substantially. Gagne gone. Lecavalier washed.
11.Montreal - Long season for Habs fans. Not a great 2nd half last year. 
12.NYI - Great future (obviously) but chemistry doesnt exist just yet
13.Toronto - darkhorse from east? Probably not. Still lacking in depth
14.Winnipeg -  sorry... but, also have bright future!
15. Ottawa - what poster above said ^


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ahh, why not?

1.)Penguins
2.)Capitals
3.)Bruins
4.)Sabres
5.)Flyers
6.)Devils
7.)Rangers
8.)Lightning

9.)Hurricanes
10.)Jets
11.)Canadiens
12.)Islanders
13.)Panthers
14.)Maple Leafs
15.)Senators


----------



## LoneWolf24

Huge broad street bullies fan of the Philadelphia Flyers! Yes just like every fan of theirs, i'm also disappointed that they let go Richards and Carter but at least they have a decent goaltender than they had in many many years. Probably around when Hextall was still playing lol


----------



## half jaw

LoneWolf24 said:


> Huge broad street bullies fan of the Philadelphia Flyers! Yes just like every fan of theirs, i'm also disappointed that they let go Richards and Carter but at least they have a decent goaltender than they had in many many years. Probably around when Hextall was still playing lol


What really sucks for the Flyers this offseason is that they gave Bryzgalov a contract that counts 5.6 against the cap, while they could have had Vokoun(who's better than Bryz) and he signed for only 1.5.

But as a Devils fan, I'm happy about it


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Bill Barilko disappeared...that summer
He was on a fishing trip
The last goal he ever scored...won the Leafs the Cup
They didn't win another...til 1962...the year he was discovered
I stole this from a hockey card I keep tucked up under...
My fifty mission cap...I worked it in to look like that...



I miss hockey. 2.5 months...


----------



## senrab

the cheat said:


> Bill Barilko disappeared...that summer
> He was on a fishing trip
> The last goal he ever scored...won the Leafs the Cup
> They didn't win another...til 1962...the year he was discovered
> I stole this from a hockey card I keep tucked up under...
> My fifty mission cap...I worked it in to look like that...
> 
> I miss hockey. 2.5 months...


That's one of my favorite songs, I remember hearing it on the radio over and over and wondering who the hell is this Barilko guy? I have the hockey card Gord Downie "stole it from" too.


----------



## senrab

the cheat said:


> Ahh, why not?
> 
> 1.)Penguins
> 2.)Capitals
> 3.)Bruins
> 4.)Sabres
> 5.)Flyers
> 6.)Devils
> 7.)Rangers
> 8.)Lightning
> 
> 9.)Hurricanes
> 10.)Jets
> 11.)Canadiens
> 12.)Islanders
> 13.)Panthers
> 14.)Maple Leafs
> 15.)Senators


I'm a Sabres fan and I put them at 6th. I still wonder about them with the center position...we really don't have a true #1 center.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

senrab said:


> I'm a Sabres fan and I put them at 6th. I still wonder about them with the center position...we really don't have a true #1 center.


I agree with having the Sabres anywhere from 4th to 7th. They finished 7th last year and I think they upgraded their blueline and depth scoring. Roy has to be a 65+ point guy and Ryan Miller needs to be a finalist for the Vezina, for them to finish 4th. If the Bruins have a Cup hangover to start the season, the Sabres could jump out to a lead and finish 3rd. Truthfully, with the 3 point games, they could finish anywhere and everyone will be real close...fake parity, just how The Penguin likes it.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Anything else think that Stamkos was signed to one of the best contracts value wise? He is getting paid similar to Gomez and Campbell!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Anything else think that Stamkos was signed to one of the best contracts value wise? He is getting paid similar to Gomez and Campbell!


Based on what he's done in 2 seasons(other than the start of the first season and the end of the second season) then you could say it's good value.
The Lightning now have a ton of money tied up in 3 players...they really do need to move Lecavalier.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

the cheat said:


> Based on what he's done in 2 seasons(other than the start of the first season and the end of the second season) then you could say it's good value.
> The Lightning now have a ton of money tied up in 3 players...they really do need to move Lecavalier.


Yeah, it's kinda hard to say if Stamkos is a super star, or just super good at letting st.louis pass to him. I kinda doubt he needs st.louis to be a great player. This deal makes Vinnies look so awful. Would anyteam want that albatross?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Yeah, it's kinda hard to say if Stamkos is a super star, or just super good at letting st.louis pass to him. I kinda doubt he needs st.louis to be a great player. This deal makes Vinnies look so awful. Would anyteam want that albatross?


I meant to say Stamkos has been in the NHL for 3 years, I don't know why but I have a habit of forgetting his first full season. :lol
He has St. Louis, but Marty also has him. Maybe Stamkos is a 35 goal scorer without Marty, but maybe St. Louis 'only' gets to the low to mid 80's in terms of points without Stamkos, instead of the 94 and 99 he got last year and this year.
That's why I like this 5 year deal for Tampa, cause Marty is 35 and should retire in the next 3 to 5 seasons(sadly). By then, Stamkos will have shown if he's actually a top 5 player in the NHL...I believe he is. It will be different for him now though. Before this deal, it was just simply amazing that such a young kid could come into the league and score like that. But now, 40+ goals will be expected, no longer just a 'pleasant surprise."

Interesting comparison:
Sidney Crosby had one year left on his 3 year entry level deal when he signed a 5 year/$43.5 million deal with Pittsburgh in 2007...and in those 2 seasons, he scored 222 points, won the Hart Trophy, the Lindsay Award(MVP voted by players), led the NHL in scoring, and was the face of the entire league.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

the cheat said:


> Interesting comparison:
> Sidney Crosby had one year left on his 3 year entry level deal when he signed a 5 year/$43.5 million deal with Pittsburgh in 2007...and in those 2 seasons, he scored 222 points, won the Hart Trophy, the Lindsay Award(MVP voted by players), led the NHL in scoring, and was the face of the entire league.


Biggest difference

Crosby: Makes everyone around him superstars and doesn't require tip top linemates (seems like he can break in on whim).

Stamkos: Needs to be fed (for one timers).

Both are great players but if I was given the choice to have crosby for the max cap hit or stamkos at 75% of the max, I'd take crosby every day...

I'd compare Stamkos more to Iginla's play style. Less finesse more brute force. They both get roughly 50% goals 50% assists. Score a ton of PP goals. Of course Iggy has more leadership and grit but Stamkos is younger. They are getting paid similarly too.

Its been rough seeing the flames attempt to find linemates for Iggy (and giving up on Cammelieri). I can only imagine the numbers he'd put up with St. Louis instead of Conroy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Biggest difference
> 
> Crosby: Makes everyone around him superstars and doesn't require tip top linemates (seems like he can break in on whim).
> 
> Stamkos: Needs to be fed (for one timers).
> 
> Both are great players but if I was given the choice to have crosby for the max cap hit or stamkos at 75% of the max, I'd take crosby every day...
> 
> I'd compare Stamkos more to Iginla's play style. Less finesse more brute force. They both get roughly 50% goals 50% assists. Score a ton of PP goals. Of course Iggy has more leadership and grit but Stamkos is younger. They are getting paid similarly too.
> 
> Its been rough seeing the flames attempt to find linemates for Iggy (and giving up on Cammelieri). I can only imagine the numbers he'd put up with St. Louis instead of Conroy.


Yep, true about Crosby but that's why he does make more, about $1.2 million more than Stamkos...Crosby took a discount, as well.
Stamkos/Iginila is a fair comparsion, except Stamkos equaled Iginla's career year last season, at 19, and Iginla was 24 and 6 years into his career when he peaked. Stamkos at 23, 24 years old should be pretty scary. I predict he'll score 60, two or three times in the next 5 years.

I think you're a Canadiens fan so you won't like this idea, but if the Flames suck next year, I think Iginla would be a great fit in Boston...he needs another chance to win the Cup, I love that guy.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

the cheat said:


> Yep, true about Crosby but that's why he does make more, about $1.2 million more than Stamkos...Crosby took a discount, as well.
> Stamkos/Iginila is a fair comparsion, except Stamkos equaled Iginla's career year last season, at 19, and Iginla was 24 and 6 years into his career when he peaked. Stamkos at 23, 24 years old should be pretty scary. I predict he'll score 60, two or three times in the next 5 years.
> 
> I think you're a Canadiens fan so you won't like this idea, but if the Flames suck next year, I think Iginla would be a great fit in Boston...he needs another chance to win the Cup, I love that guy.


If my flames get off to another slow start, I'd encourage a firesale. 
Not sure iggy fits with boston though. They already have a ton of power forwards. The flames are so screwed if they suck. 10+ no trade clauses and some of the worst contracts (stajan, bouwmeister).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> If my flames get off to another slow start, I'd encourage a firesale.
> Not sure iggy fits with boston though. They already have a ton of power forwards. The flames are so screwed if they suck. 10+ no trade clauses and some of the worst contracts (stajan, bouwmeister).


Ah my mistake, thought you were a Habs fan.:lol
I gotta agree the Flames are in a bit of a tough spot. They can still compete for the playoffs, but yeah, lots of bad contracts, older players, etc. 
Lots of really stupid no-trade/no-movement clauses. I can see Iggy having one, and Kiprusoff...does Anton Babchuk really need a no-trade clause in his contract? Stajan? Sarich? Lots of UFA's next year, though...could re-build fairly quickly.

I dunno, I think the B's have just two 'power forwards' and they play on the same line. I think Iginla would fit in nicely on the B's second line with Marchand and Bergeron. There are other teams that he'd fit in with, but the Bruins have tons of cap space to fit his contract...and plenty of young prospects.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

the cheat said:


> Ah my mistake, thought you were a Habs fan.:lol
> I gotta agree the Flames are in a bit of a tough spot. They can still compete for the playoffs, but yeah, lots of bad contracts, older players, etc.
> Lots of really stupid no-trade/no-movement clauses. I can see Iggy having one, and Kiprusoff...does Anton Babchuk really need a no-trade clause in his contract? Stajan? Sarich? Lots of UFA's next year, though...could re-build fairly quickly.
> 
> I dunno, I think the B's have just two 'power forwards' and they play on the same line. I think Iginla would fit in nicely on the B's second line with Marchand and Bergeron. There are other teams that he'd fit in with, but the Bruins have tons of cap space to fit his contract...and plenty of young prospects.


Thats true. The flames may have a ton of FAs but they have almost nothing in the farm. Last years top prospect refused to sign, havent have a real first rounder in awhile. Nemisz, Howse and Backlund will probably be 2nd liners at best. We need prospects, picks and ffs not finishing 9th.

Habs are my "back up team" or the team I cheer for in east.


----------



## Reinvented

What do you guys think of the new Jets logo? I personally like it. http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=569909&navid=mod-rr-headlines


----------



## half jaw

27Anthony said:


> What do you guys think of the new Jets logo? I personally like it. http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=569909&navid=mod-rr-headlines


It's alright...kinda meh. They look like they would work well as shoulder patches, but not as a primary logo. I wish they went back with their old logo


----------



## intheshadows

5 out of 10.


----------



## 2Talkative

R.I.P Rick Rypien

Was happy that he was picked up by the Jets and then this unfortunate news...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...orward-rick-rypien-found-dead/article2130621/


----------



## Onomatopoeia

R.I.P Rick Rypien

1984-2011

Was shocked by the news of his passing when I turned on the sports this morning.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

...so do you guys think he killed himself? I'm hoping it was something else, but ugh...it's hard to not think that when he was battling depression like that.
Feel bad for his family and friends/team mates.


----------



## SAgirl

I read about Rypien today. It really upset me since he had so much going for himself. 
I have been a pretty big fan of the Vancouver Canucks for the past two years and never knew about his struggles with depression. Maybe if there wasn't such a stigma of mental health issues.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/sports/hockey/clint-malarchuk-understood-rypiens-depression/article2133230/?utm_medium=Feeds%3A%20RSS%2FAtom&utm_source=Home&utm_content=2133230

I read this and thought maybe they should start peer to peer support in the NHL Foundation. Though, I know that if he did commit suicide noone would have been able to stop him not even some talk with some guy that knew what he had gone through.

Great blog!

http://mapleleafs.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=587045


----------



## olesilentone

RIP Rypien

Heard about this on the day it was reported, and felt very upset by it. Based on the most recent articles, it seems to be clear that his passing was the result of his depression. That is very unfortunate considering his depression was a known thing. Hopefully this event will bring more awareness to mental health issues within the sport, and perhaps even the extent that concussions have in their effects (something I know that seems to be a contentious issue to some fans when connected to fighting , but should be looked into regardless.)


----------



## Onomatopoeia

olesilentone said:


> RIP Rypien
> 
> Heard about this on the day it was reported, and felt very upset by it. Based on the most recent articles, it seems to be clear that his passing was the result of his depression. That is very unfortunate considering his depression was a known thing. Hopefully this event will bring more awareness to mental health issues within the sport, and perhaps even the extent that concussions have in their effects (something I know that seems to be a contentious issue to some fans when connected to fighting , but should be looked into regardless.)


^ Amen


----------



## Reinvented

When is Crosby going to be ready? I have first overall pick in my fantasy league this season and I'm starting to rethink whether I should take Sid. I guess my backup option is either Stamkos or Ovie.


----------



## 2Talkative

I don't think Crosby is coming back. He had another set back recently.


----------



## Christa25

What a ****ty day. Belak found dead and Savard never playing again.


----------



## senrab

Christa25 said:


> What a ****ty day. Belak found dead and Savard never playing again.


Belak's dead? WTF is going on with all these enforcers?? Rough offseason for the League.


----------



## Christa25

Accidental overdose apparently. Sad stuff.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

ESPN is reporting Belak hanged himself...what the ****?? I don't get it. I mean, I know people are all different and suffer individually...depression can hit people no matter what they do, no matter how much money they have, no matter how much love they get from family, friends, fans. 

As sad as all these deaths are, it makes me realize how strong I am, and how strong a lot of others here who suffer from major depression are, just for staying alive.


----------



## Atticus

I'm a blues fan and we've heard recently from official sources that David Peron won't be ready for camp. Unofficial sources whisper about whether he'll play again. 

The high speed collisions (and punches to the head) seem to be taking a toll. It's scary.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

A few things I'd like to see the NHL do:

1) Change the equipment, especially shoulder and elbow pads. The stuff they wear today allows players to deliver devastating hits, without feeling any pain themselves. 'Back in the day', players hit to separate the opposing player from the puck. They didn't try to destroy them because the bigger the hit, the more pain BOTH players would feel. Today, players hit to hurt and they're doing a good job of it, as we all can see. That is NOT the purpose for body-checking in hockey.

2)If a player on a team averages less than 10 minutes of ice time per game, and that player gets into a fight, he's kicked out of that game, and the next, plus the team gets fined a significant amount...an amount that goes higher and higher, the more times that team allows it to happen.

Hitting is not the problem. It's the equipment. 
Fighting is not the problem. It's having designated fighters that can't, and don't, contribute anything else.


----------



## Christa25

the cheat said:


> 1) Change the equipment, especially shoulder and elbow pads.


This. So much. I don't know why the proper equipment isn't being worn. There would definitely be a lot less injuries.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^They are implementing it into junior hockey, at least the OHL...they're going back to soft caps on the shoulders and elbows. The OHL seems to lead the way in common sense.


----------



## Reinvented

the cheat said:


> A few things I'd like to see the NHL do:
> 
> 1) Change the equipment, especially shoulder and elbow pads. The stuff they wear today allows players to deliver devastating hits, without feeling any pain themselves. 'Back in the day', players hit to separate the opposing player from the puck. They didn't try to destroy them because the bigger the hit, the more pain BOTH players would feel. Today, players hit to hurt and they're doing a good job of it, as we all can see. That is NOT the purpose for body-checking in hockey.
> 
> 2)If a player on a team averages less than 10 minutes of ice time per game, and that player gets into a fight, he's kicked out of that game, and the next, plus the team gets fined a significant amount...an amount that goes higher and higher, the more times that team allows it to happen.
> 
> Hitting is not the problem. It's the equipment.
> Fighting is not the problem. It's having designated fighters that can't, and don't, contribute anything else.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Escape Artist

Nuff said?


----------



## BenevolentSun

Ban Chara


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> Ban Chara


Right after they ban Pacioretty.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> Haha


How come you're laughing? :b I've seen Pacioretty make as many dangerous plays as I've seen Chara make...just sayin.


----------



## Christa25

Because Habs fans are delusional.


----------



## Reinvented

RIP Pavol Demitra, Ruslan Salei, Josef Vasicek, Karel Rachunek, Karlis Skrastins, and the other 38 people who died in that terrible plane crash. The team was flying to play their season opener.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This link could probably be posted outside of the Sports sub-forum but here it is anyways.
It's about depression:

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=375694


----------



## olesilentone

Preseason begins tomorrow. HOORAH!


----------



## BlazingLazer

My prediction for the Islanders is..........



They will suck. Yet again.


----------



## Reinvented

Need my hockey fix. Now!


----------



## Xande

Haha I actually like hockey cause I used to play a bit when I was much younger, around ages 8-12. Although I don't keep up with the latest news, I enjoy watching the playoff games, guess I'm a casual fans. 

Last playoff games were awesome though.


----------



## Escape Artist

Predictions so far...

Wild are my dark horse pick. They'll make the playoffs, possibly even to second round. They won't win the cup. 

Kings will dominate the Pacific. Sharks are done. 

Vancouver will do well but they will not dominate like last year.

Capitals will continue to do well. 

I give Phoenix 2 more years before they move cities.

Still too early for me to make my cup predictions. Will do that about a month in.


----------



## silentcliche

^ I'm not too sure about your Wild prediction but I agree with everything else. I'm predicting that a healthy Malkin and a refocused Ovechkin are the front runners for the Richard, Art Ross, and Hart Trophies as Stamkos and the Sedin twins have somewhat of an offseason. I think Miller has a comeback year with him, Price, and Rinne the front runners for the Vezina.

Of course I'm probably waaaay off but I'm just super excited that hockey is back.


----------



## melissa75

the cheat said:


> This link could probably be posted outside of the Sports sub-forum but here it is anyways.
> It's about depression:
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=375694


Ohhh, that's so incredibly sad and really hits close to home .

Anyway, I came to post to see if anyone saw the press conference of Mike Madono's retirement from the NHL? He got pretty teared up over it. It was nice to see that he retired with the Stars.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Yes, I saw it...maybe the most talented American hockey player ever. Good for him.  
I remember hating him whenever he played for Team USA against Team Canada, in international hockey, though.


----------



## Reinvented

Hockey starts this week. I am so pumped. I've had hockey withdrawal since the playoffs finished.


----------



## Christa25

So stoked!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm foaming at the mouth...please...drop...puck...now.


----------



## silentcliche

Hockey's back! Wooo! I'm loving the free Centre Ice preview so far.


----------



## Reinvented

HOCKEY HOCKEY HOCKEY HOCKEY HOKCEY. Awesome.


----------



## pehrj

silentcliche said:


> Hockey's back! Wooo! I'm loving the free Centre Ice preview so far.


Me too. It's pretty much occupying all my time between 7pm est & midnight.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Hockey is back BABY!!! The only thing bugging me right now is the goals per game average. It's been diminishing year-by-year since '05-06. It is down 0.19 from last year (I know the season is young ) but I'm a stickler for offense!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Onomatopoeia said:


> Hockey is back BABY!!! The only thing bugging me right now is the goals per game average. It's been diminishing year-by-year since '05-06. It is down 0.19 from last year (I know the season is young ) but I'm a stickler for offense!


To me, it's not about goals, but scoring chances...a big save is just as likely to make me go "Ooooooh", as a goal is.

Speaking of "Oooooooh", have I ever explained what I like to call the Oooooooh Factor?
It's pretty much the basis for my argument that hockey is the most exciting sport to watch, in person.
Watch any sporting event, and track how many times you hear the crowd, in unison, go "Oooooooooh", during the course of a game...hockey wins, by far.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Watching Winnipeg vs Pittsburgh, thanks to the Centre Ice free preview. :yes
The Jets still haven't won a game yet and they probably won't, until they play a really bad team like the Atlanta Thra...oh, wait a second...:duck


----------



## Onomatopoeia

I agree with your ''oooooooh'' factor. Afterall, NHL hockey is the 'coolest game on earth' :yes

My explanation: I'm an offensive-minded stats junkie  I want to see dozens of players reach the 50-60 goal plateau; goalies' GAA's explode, scoring records get annihilated; player point projections go off the charts, etc. I hate low-scoring games, but that's just me! I want to see scoring chances translate into more goals. I know this will likely never come to fruition again because the players are bigger, stronger, and more defensive oriented than players of past decades. Goalies are also better. This is the way I feel about the season, anyways. I don't care about numbers in the playoffs.



the cheat said:


> To me, it's not about goals, but scoring chances...a big save is just as likely to make me go "Ooooooh", as a goal is.
> 
> Speaking of "Oooooooh", have I ever explained what I like to call the Oooooooh Factor?
> It's pretty much the basis for my argument that hockey is the most exciting sport to watch, in person.
> Watch any sporting event, and track how many times you hear the crowd, in unison, go "Oooooooooh", during the course of a game...hockey wins, by far.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Onomatopoeia said:


> I agree with your ''oooooooh'' factor. Afterall, NHL hockey is the 'coolest game on earth' :yes
> 
> My explanation: I'm an offensive-minded stats junkie  I want to see dozens of players reach the 50-60 goal plateau; goalies' GAA's explode, scoring records get annihilated; player point projections go off the charts, etc. I hate low-scoring games, but that's just me! I want to see scoring chances translate into more goals. I know this will likely never come to fruition again because the players are bigger, stronger, and more defensive oriented than players of past decades. Goalies are also better. This is the way I feel about the season, anyways. I don't care about numbers in the playoffs.


Yeah, I hear ya. 
I agree with all your reasons, but also want to add that the influx of Russians and Europeans helped change everything, too. 3rd and 4th line players from the 80's would have been minor leaguers if top Russians/Euro's had came over starting in the late 70's instead of the late 80's...and the insane scoring wouldn't have been as drastic as it was.

But yeah, the biggest reason is definitely the improvement of goalies and their equipment. Do you ever watch old games on the NHL Network?
Watching, for example, Edmonton vs Calgary from the 80's and seeing Mike Vernon...it's hilarious. My 90 year old great-grandmother would have scored at least 30 goals back then. :lol


----------



## Christa25

Who watched the Bruins game last night? What a load of crap that was...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

atticusfinch said:


> I'm going to punch a puppy if Armstrong is injured and out for a long length of time, _AGAIN_.


He's a human band-aid...an over-paid human band-aid. The Leafs don't need him, they have the best player in the league in Phil Kessel...:lol


----------



## Reinvented

the cheat said:


> He's a human band-aid...an over-paid human band-aid. The Leafs don't need him, they have the best player in the league in Phil Kessel...:lol


Kessel will have a 10 game pointless streak soon enough.


----------



## Keith

Christa25 said:


> Who watched the Bruins game last night? What a load of crap that was...


Yeah it was, I cant believe they ejected Claude wtf was that? Some of those penalties were a complete joke. The Bruins need Krejci back, they dont play as good without him for some reason.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

the cheat said:


> Yeah, I hear ya.
> I agree with all your reasons, but also want to add that the influx of Russians and Europeans helped change everything, too. 3rd and 4th line players from the 80's would have been minor leaguers if top Russians/Euro's had came over starting in the late 70's instead of the late 80's...and the insane scoring wouldn't have been as drastic as it was.
> 
> But yeah, the biggest reason is definitely the improvement of goalies and their equipment. Do you ever watch old games on the NHL Network?
> Watching, for example, Edmonton vs Calgary from the 80's and seeing Mike Vernon...it's hilarious. My 90 year old great-grandmother would have scored at least 30 goals back then. :lol


Yeah totally! And I'm very thankful for the ones who paved the way for future greats such as Mogilny, Bure, and Selanne. I couldn't imagine what 90's hockey would have been like without those guys... 

Yeah, talent pools were definitely diluted in the 80's thanks to the abundance of minor leaguers! I've seen some of the retro games on the NHL network and was amazed at how many guys could barely skate... it was like having 5 Donald Brashears out there!

LOL @ the great-grandmother comment.
I've always wondered how many points Crosby or OV would have accumulated if they played during the 80's.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I hate Anze Kopitar. Who can't score, twice, on Andrew Raycroft, and a team that played the night before? Come on, man...I'd be rich! Well, $367...but still...


----------



## addictedtochaos

Was at the Jackets/Red Wings game the other night in Columbus was great to see the Jackets get a win.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Crazy game tonight between Winnipeg and Philly:

1-0 PHI
1-1
2-1 WPG
3-1 WPG
4-1 WPG
5-1 WPG
5-2 WPG
6-2 WPG
6-3 WPG
6-4 WPG
6-5 WPG
6-6
7-6 PHI
7-7
8-7 WPG
8-8
9-8 WPG

....UNREAL!!!


----------



## Christa25

Once again, the Bruins lose to the Montreal Divers...


----------



## Heyrayray

Yea go sharks!


----------



## Reinvented

What is wrong with Bryzgalov? He was so good in Phoenix.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ryan Miller has a lot of nerve, calling somebody gutless, considering his team mate is Patrick Kaleta...maybe next time he gets run, instead of swinging his goalie stick at the guy, he can swing his purse instead.


----------



## Christa25

Hahah. I just came in here to say how much of a cry baby Ryan Miller is. 
Can't believe the nerve of him to say that about Luc.


----------



## Keith

You know who was gutless? The Buffalo Sabres they didn't even fight Lucic after that play I coulnd't believe it. You got to stick up for your goaltender if the reverse happened and a Sabre took out Thomas you bet their would've been some fights.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Keith said:


> You know who was gutless? The Buffalo Sabres they didn't even fight Lucic after that play I coulnd't believe it. You got to stick up for your goaltender if the reverse happened and a Sabre took out Thomas you bet their would've been some fights.


I agree. This sorely disappointed me, especially as a Sabres fan. Where was the Goose? Kaleta? McCormick has the facial remnants from his last bout, so I can understand why he 'shied away' from being involved, but Miller is our franchise player, and the lack of retaliation was appalling.

Not a fan of Lucic, obviously, and most Sabres fans aren't right now. Sure he can bury the biscuit and drop the gloves, but he needs to pick his battles more intelligently. Miller is a goalie, not a goon, and the takeout was absolutely intentional and avoidable. Now we have lost our goalie with a concussion for an indefinite amount of time, and yes, it leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Onomatopoeia said:


> I agree. This sorely disappointed me, especially as a Sabres fan. Where was the Goose? Kaleta? McCormick has the facial remnants from his last bout, so I can understand why he 'shied away' from being involved, but Miller is our franchise player, and the lack of retaliation was appalling.
> 
> Not a fan of Lucic, obviously, and most Sabres fans aren't right now. Sure he can bury the biscuit and drop the gloves, but he needs to pick his battles more intelligently. Miller is a goalie, not a goon, and the takeout was absolutely intentional and avoidable. Now we have lost our goalie with a concussion for an indefinite amount of time, and yes, it leaves a sour taste in my mouth.


Lucic definitely shouldn't have hit Miller...he had time, once he saw Miller was going to get to the puck, to veer off to the side. I think...I know...it was a move out of frustration. He had a breakaway from his own side of the red line, but he hit the puck too far ahead of him and couldn't catch up to it before Miller. All that being said, I still hate the "goalie can't be touched, even outside of the crease" rule...if the goalie comes out and plays the puck the way a forward/defenseman would, he becomes a regular player and should be subject to the same rules.

I also can't believe Miller got a concussion out of that. It seems convenient, with how he's been struggling, to get some time off and also to potentially hurt a division rival by hoping Lucic gets suspended.

I do feel bad for teams who are subjected to physical play by the Bruins...they can beat you on the ice and into it as well. They have 3, maybe 4, of the best fighters in the league.


----------



## Christa25

No suspension for Lucic.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=601357


----------



## GiantYankee

The Rangers on a 7 game win streak damn feels good after the rough start. Since Averys back there 5-0 it just pisses me off that Tortrella lets his hate for Avery cloud his judgment. Make it 8 in a row against the Canadians saturday night.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

GiantYankee said:


> The Rangers on a 7 game win streak damn feels good after the rough start. Since Averys back there 5-0 it just pisses me off that Tortrella lets his hate for Avery cloud his judgment. Make it 8 in a row against the Canadians saturday night.


I think the Rangers winning streak has a lot more to do with the entire team playing better, not having Sean Avery back...if he wasn't such a clown, nobody would even know who he is. He gets like 7 minutes of ice time per game.
Hopefully Marc Staal comes back soon for you guys, that'll be a major boost, if he's healthy and plays up to his abilities.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I hope I don't jinx this and cause it to end anytime soon, like tonight, but am I the only one still getting the free preview of NHL Centre Ice? I expected it to end when October did, but we're almost 25% through the season and I still get the games...pleaseeee let it be a glitch where I get NHL Centre Ice all year...for free.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I love hockey too much. I wish I could wake up at 7:00pm, when East-coast games start, and fall back asleep at 1:00am, when games are over on the West-coast.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

After a long hiatus, The Sidney Crosby Show is back on TV tonight...my remote will be getting a workout, assuming I am still getting the NHL Centre Ice free preview...otherwise, I will watch it online. :yes


EDIT: He's not human...1 goal, 1 assist...16 minutes into the game.


----------



## Reinvented

Damn Sid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

He has 4 points, and could have twice that many...it is the Islanders, but still, no one else is doing that against them.

He's too good...


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> ...it is the Islanders


Yep.

*slams head against the wall again*

Ah, at least I still have that clobbering (in more ways than one!) they gave PIT back in February!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Yep.
> 
> *slams head against the wall again*
> 
> Ah, at least I still have that clobbering (in more ways than one!) they gave PIT back in February!


It's a damn shame how far the Islanders franchise has fallen. They need a new arena. A friend of a friend was drafted by them back in 2005 and while I would have liked him to make it to the NHL, I'm almost happy he never had to play for them lol. :duck


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Afternoon hockey? Yes please.


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> It's a damn shame how far the Islanders franchise has fallen. They need a new arena. A friend of a friend was drafted by them back in 2005 and while I would have liked him to make it to the NHL, I'm almost happy he never had to play for them lol. :duck


Well at least there was that 2002 season (and another - can't remember the year off the top of my head) where the Isles made the playoffs. I guess I have that, even if I knew they wouldn't go anywhere after that. Laviolette at least helped them from out of the cellar for a little while. I just wish there was some hope coming soon.

A new arena would be nice. No "Masoleum" anymore, haha.

Would also be nice if it didn't feel like the media covered Crosby 24/7. Enough already. There's already enough things about the NHL that make me not enjoy it as much as I did back in the 90s-early 2000s (even though I still enjoy it).


----------



## anthrotex

Carolina Hurricanes are my favorite. I just moved from Durham and I miss being in the stadium. I'm having fun with the San Antonio Rampage though.


----------



## Cam1

Bruins!


----------



## olesilentone

Giroux out but Flyers take Washington 5-1. Team looks good. I get the sense there has been some matter of a chemistry change in the whole team, since removing guys like Richards and Carter should usually admit of some loss in scoring. Doesn't seem to be the case although their additions through those trades in Voracek, Simmonds, plus a couple of other promotions from the farm and free agency- Matt Read, Max Talbot, Zac Rinaldo - were pretty good. 

Anyone watched Adam Henrique play on the Devils? Impressive player for a rookie - probably only second to RNH this season for rookies.

Ryan O'Reilly starting to come into form for the Avs as well.

and Go Leafs Go.


----------



## Blawnka

Toronto
Boston
Pittsburgh

Toronto is my favorite team, but I like lots of players on other teams a lot, too lazy to list them all, obviously some are on Boston/Pittsburgh .


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Just about to watch HBO's 24/7 with the Rangers and Flyers. I loved the 24/7 from last year so hopefully it's good this year too...it should be, with John Tortorella.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

24/7 is ******* awesome. The insight into the ******* lives of these guys is ******* amazing. I wish they made more than 4 episodes though, that's ******* ********.

****.


----------



## Christa25

Can't believe Pronger is out for the remainder of the season. I honestly didn't see that coming. That's gotta suck for the Flyers...


----------



## Reinvented

I have Pronger and Giroux in my fantasy team.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Mmmm hockey. Yummy.


----------



## fonz

the cheat said:


> 24/7 is ******* awesome. The insight into the ******* lives of these guys is ******* amazing. I wish they made more than 4 episodes though, that's ******* ********.
> 
> ****.


LOL - that's ***** poetry man


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

fonz said:


> LOL - that's ***** poetry man


Haha, ******* right eh Fonzy? I love this ******* show, and the way hockey players talk. Anyone reading this **** won't know what the **** we're talking like this for. :lol

This show makes me really miss playing...a hockey dressing room is quite a scene.


----------



## jc455

Penguins are my team. Can't believe jagr beat us tonight lol.


----------



## MTLQuebec

Montreal Canadiens fan here. Not looking too good, unfortunately. And sadly, the biggest issue isn't our lack of enforcer, lack of size, a lack of a solid two-way player other than Plekanec, or even some help on D. The biggest issue with the die hard Francophones, RDS, and La Presse is having an Anglophone coach. I'm Québécois and a fluent bilingual, but I want a winning product on the ice. I don't care if the coach is Jacques Martin, Randy Cunneyworth, Bob Hartley, or Guy Carbonneau. Hell I'd take Mario Tremblay back if it was guaranteed he's get the Habs to the Stanley Cup Finals.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Jarome Iginla, 500 goals...class act all the way. I don't believe the majority of pro athlete's should be viewed as role models, but this guy is one of them.


----------



## silentcliche

^ I totally agree. Iggy's one of those players that's universally liked. He's just a very humble and down to earth dude, I can't see how anyone can hate him. I was lucky enough to attend Game 2 of the '04 Final and I was cheering for him the whole way and I was totally gutted when the Flames lost. I think this is the year that he gets dealt to a Cup-contending team. He's already a HOF lock but if he can pull off a Ray Bourque-esque Cup win it'll just be icing on the cake.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Afternoon hockey and weed? Yes please! Two of the three ingredients for a happy me. :yes


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> Afternoon hockey and weed? Yes please! Two of the three ingredients for a happy me. :yes


I concur, what's the third?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I concur, what's the third?


A beautiful woman, of course.


----------



## JadedCalalily

<33 Hockeyyy


----------



## Reinvented

Sam Gagner!

That is all.


----------



## Blawnka

Reinvented said:


> Sam Gagner!
> 
> That is all.


He's pretty much beast-in.
Agreed.


----------



## Ironpain

:clap:clap Leafs are looking hot out there, as a Leaf supporter I love it, excited to see the Leafs dominate out there, good work all around, this is a rare treat for Leafs fans to see them play this exciting. I also enjoy watching The Vancouver Canucks on those occasion's when I see them in action, love watching The Sedin's. 

GO LEAFS GO. :yes


----------



## Sourdog

Sens fan here.......Boooooo leafs suck lol jk.


----------



## Ganzy1428

Bringing back the hockey talk! Anyone here a King Fan!?


----------



## No Real Help

Flames fan here... the 9th and 10th place finishes are becoming a regularity here. The injuries aren't helping either.


----------



## Ganzy1428

LOL, at least you guys have an amazing captain. Iginla Rules! I seriously think if the Kings dont start scoring goals, flames might be picking up a playoff spot this year


----------



## Onomatopoeia

the cheat said:


> 24/7 is ******* awesome. The insight into the ******* lives of these guys is ******* amazing. I wish they made more than 4 episodes though, that's ******* ********.
> 
> ****.


I'm gunna have to check that out! Torts makes me laugh  I get right giddy whenever I see a top 10 JT sound bites on TSN...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'm gunna have to check that out! Torts makes me laugh  I get right giddy whenever I see a top 10 JT sound bites on TSN...


It's highly recommended. Although it's been making it kinda hard, I have disliked the Rangers and Flyers for a long time, especially Scott Hartnell, but now I find myself referring to him as "Hartsy" and every time I see Claude Giroux on TV, I'm screaming "G!" That will all make sense if you watch it.
I found the Rangers boring, outside of Torts.


----------



## Daylight

I'm going to Detroit to watch the Red Wings take on the Sharks this afternoon. Red Wings have an NHL record 22 home game winning streak going on.


----------



## Xtraneous

Not on a 8-game losing streak anymore, lmao.


----------



## Ironpain

Keeping the faith that The Leafs can break this losing streak, maybe I'm in Denial River lol but seriously I'm pretty sick and tired of the same out come from the Leafs, holding on to the BeLEAF so to speak that the leafs will break a 5 game losing streak, well it could be worse we could be sitting 10 points down, were in 8th and at least we are not the Raptors sigh. 

I only care about The Raptors cause living here I feel obligated to and aside from the playoffs I don't get to watch the team I really want to watch The Heat play (Favorite player in the league actually being Lebron James) unless they play (sorry for that weird rant lol)

I can't wait for Baseball season, really looking forward to seeing if the Jays have done anything different and where that will place them but back to Hockey, we are playing New Jersey right now and everyone is talking about a Gardiner trade and do we have anything valuable to offer for Rick Nash.


----------



## shymandan

Canucks fan here, I do hockey in general


----------



## Lateralus

I'm a CBJ fan  It's so sad how bad they've been. This city really loves them and they continue to sell tickets even with their consistently abysmal performance. Heck I've gone to a dozen games myself. I really feel bad for Nash and honestly I want him to go somewhere he'll have a chance at the cup. He's a classy guy and has stuck by Columbus plenty long enough while management has failed miserably. The really depressing thing is as bad as CBJ are this year, there's no end to it in sight.


----------



## Ironpain

Like I've said I'm a Leafs Fan and I really think it's time we let Wilson go, Brian Burke doesn't seem to know how to separate business and friendship, rotate consistently between Gus and Reimer, if Reimer's game doesn't improve they need to seriously consider firing Allaire and hiring a new goalie coach, their too soft right now that's why other teams walk all over us. The Leaf's have the curse of 67. The last time we were in the playoff's was before the Lockout.


----------



## Ironpain

Speaking as a Toronto fan, I definitely understand the anguish and heart ache that CBJ fans feel, like CBJ the Leafs fans love their team but the team is showing nothing for it and all we have is management making excuses and a coach that's throwing players under the bus, the fans for both teams have really put their heart into their teams and they've shown nothing for it, we buy high priced tickets and merchandise and management doesn't care as long as we're bringing in revenue.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Nice 1-0 shutout by the Islanders against the Devils the other day.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Lateralus said:


> I'm a CBJ fan  It's so sad how bad they've been. This city really loves them and they continue to sell tickets even with their consistently abysmal performance. Heck I've gone to a dozen games myself. I really feel bad for Nash and honestly I want him to go somewhere he'll have a chance at the cup. He's a classy guy and has stuck by Columbus plenty long enough while management has failed miserably. The really depressing thing is as bad as CBJ are this year, there's no end to it in sight.


It really is sad, they've had enough years of being bad, they should have been able to stockpile talent the way Pittsburgh did, the way Chicago did...but, they didn't. They blew it with Steve Mason too, it takes a very rare goalie to come in so young, on such a bad team, and not have his confidence shattered.
It's especially sad because Columbus is close to Detroit, and if they were any good, that'd be an amazing rivalry...too bad Columbus can't play Pittsburgh more often, too.



Ironpain said:


> Speaking as a Toronto fan, I definitely understand the anguish and heart ache that CBJ fans feel, like CBJ the Leafs fans love their team but the team is showing nothing for it and all we have is management making excuses and a coach that's throwing players under the bus, the fans for both teams have really put their heart into their teams and they've shown nothing for it, we buy high priced tickets and merchandise and management doesn't care as long as we're bringing in revenue.


I'm not a Leafs fan, but I used to feel this way. I imagine now, even if old ownership had that attitude, the new ownership will not be happy with simply selling tickets and merchandise. Since they're owned by Bell and Rogers now, the more success they have, the better. I suppose they show/talk about the Leafs all the time already, but if they were good....



BlazingLazer said:


> Nice 1-0 shutout by the Islanders against the Devils the other day.


Yeahhhh, remember when everyone was saying "Who cares that Crosby got 4 points in his first game back, it's just the Islanders"? They likely still won't make the playoffs, but they're close...and they should be better next season.


----------



## Ironpain

I really felt that it was time for Wilson to go and I'm pleased that Brian Burke brought in Randy Carlyle, having Carlyle around has really been a huge boost for the Leafs, his practice regiment is tougher than Wilson's. 2 hours including Sunday's which was usually the Leaf's off days, he's conditioning them, they need to build their stamina so they can skate faster. 

He's focusing on a Defense first approach, he's driving the goalies to work a little harder, I'm really looking forward to how this all plays out against Boston tonight. Will these changes (pun intended) change the way Toronto plays against Boston tonight? I'm really looking forward to some harder hits, if you can shoot shoot, I know there's that team mate first mentality but if the opportunity is there to score it's okay to be selfish. 

The Leafs have to get serious now, Randy's giving them every reason to be confident, they showed him they could get it down against Montreal now they have to beat Boston. GO LEAFS GO, GO LEAFS GO.


----------



## Ironpain

Outside of Toronto, I'm really happy to see Henrik Lundqvist and the Rangers doing so well, especially without Sean Avery who in my mind was stunting them along with other things, John Tortoralla has really brought the team a long way, I like Henrik Lundqvist so I would really like to see him do well.


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> Yeahhhh, remember when everyone was saying "Who cares that Crosby got 4 points in his first game back, it's just the Islanders"? They likely still won't make the playoffs, but they're close...and they should be better next season.


Well, if I (and probably many others) didn't have to hear Crosby's name mentioned at all for at least the next decade, it would _still _be too soon.

Yeah, I know the Isles have been far off from that stage for a while now, but I'm just glad to see a game after not being able to watch for a while, never mind how they did on Sunday. That being said, it's annoying to see them be like all these other teams in the past that spend way too much time trying to slickly pass the puck in order to find the perfect shot instead of just shooting the goddamn thing. That game could have easily been 3-0 or 4-0.


----------



## Reinvented

Crosby


----------



## yourfavestoner

I'm still shocked at how well the Sens have done this year


----------



## Blawnka

There goes the leafs chance to get to the playoffs


----------



## Ironpain

ARGH DAMN The Blue and White are really starting to try my patients, I'm remaining a loyal fan like I'm suppose to, argh there are days I just wish we could drop this team, their antics are getting old but I have to Beleaf so (sigh) Go Leafs Go.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Look out for Nashville! According to TSN, Radulov may be returning to the NHL this season.


----------



## olesilentone

Leafs are done this year. I am officially for the tank the rest of the way, so long as they make some improvements for next year while they lose.

Nashville are going to be an interesting team in the playoffs, but I still have some questions about their offense - mainly their center lineup. Radulov should add an extra scoring punch to their lineup. I would love to see them reach the finals.


----------



## Meta14

Winnipeg Jets FTW


----------



## Onomatopoeia

olesilentone said:


> Leafs are done this year. I am officially for the tank the rest of the way, so long as they make some improvements for next year while they lose.
> 
> Nashville are going to be an interesting team in the playoffs, but I still have some questions about their offense - mainly their center lineup. Radulov should add an extra scoring punch to their lineup. I would love to see them reach the finals.


Yeah! I quite like Nashville and I think they'll make some noise in the Western Conference playoffs. Definitely capable of making the finals, if the Canucks can be dethroned.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Pens on a nine game winning streak and getting Crosby back thursday and maybe Letang. They may as well just hand them the cup now.


----------



## matty

Canucks.. and go


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Pens on a nine game winning streak and getting Crosby back thursday and maybe Letang. They may as well just hand them the cup now.


It's easy to forget when you're a fan, but I'm sure you felt the same way in 2010, going into the second round against Jaroslav Halak and the Montreal Canadiens...they put a "Halak" to those dreams. 

The biggest threat to the Penguins, in the East anyway, is a hot Lundqvist and a healthy Bruins team.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I can't wait to see Sidney Crosby do what he does. I hope he stays healthy, and his team is my teams biggest threat...he's just that good.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> It's easy to forget when you're a fan, but I'm sure you felt the same way in 2010, going into the second round against Jaroslav Halak and the Montreal Canadiens...they put a "Halak" to those dreams.
> 
> The biggest threat to the Penguins, in the East anyway, is a hot Lundqvist and a healthy Bruins team.


The Pens haven't lost a playoff series since the 2008 cup when Malkin, Staal, and Crosby are all healthy for the series. The only team I feel has a legitimate chance at beating a healthy Penguin team is the Detroit Red Wings.


----------



## Keith

The Bruins are awful right now, I think the Sens are gonna end up winning the division who would've guessed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> The Pens haven't lost a playoff series since the 2008 cup when Malkin, Staal, and Crosby are all healthy for the series. The only team I feel has a legitimate chance at beating a healthy Penguin team is the Detroit Red Wings.


Please don't tell me that you think the reason Pittsburgh lost in 7 games to Montreal in 2010 is because Jordan Staal missed two games...one of which Pittsburgh won. 
The Pens were up in the series 3-2 and lost the next two, with the three players you mentioned playing both games. Crosby played 29 minutes in the 7th game, at home lol.

They lost because every team can be beaten by the right team, playing the right way, at the right time. I think Detroit, NY Rangers, Philly, Boston, St. Louis, Vancouver and Nashville all have legitimate chances of beating Pittsburgh, should they meet.

Winning lots of regular season games in a row, against a different team every night, is just sooooo much different than beating another top team, playing them 7 times in 14 or 15 nights, with the season on the line.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Keith said:


> The Bruins are awful right now, I think the Sens are gonna end up winning the division who would've guessed.


The Senators are capable of losing 5 in a row. They're a confident group right now though, for sure. 
If Boston can get Peverley back, that will help so much. A Marchand/Bergeron/Peverley line would be fantastic...and very fast.
If they get Horton back, they'll be a team nobody wants to play, if they aren't already.


----------



## Ironpain

Ben Bishop is another acquirement Ottawa now can rub in the faces of Leafs fans, there is probably no chance the fail for nail is going to go our way, even if we do tank, I'm obviously no Ottawa fan and even I covet Ben Bishop, Ottawa has a great sniper in Karlson but Ben Bishop has size, he has reach, he's quick, the issue with the Leafs Goaltending is they are big guys making themselves look small, mostly Reimer, we can't control the fates of the other teams. Leafs need better leader ship than Dion Phaneuf that's for certain.


----------



## Keith

the cheat said:


> The Senators are capable of losing 5 in a row. They're a confident group right now though, for sure.
> If Boston can get Peverley back, that will help so much. A Marchand/Bergeron/Peverley line would be fantastic...and very fast.
> If they get Horton back, they'll be a team nobody wants to play, if they aren't already.


Yeah they need Peverley and Horton back, hopefully they're back come playoff time. They need to start scoring first, they've been playing from behind way too much lately. They're resillient but playing from behind every game is not good hockey.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> Ben Bishop is another acquirement Ottawa now can rub in the faces of Leafs fans, there is probably no chance the fail for nail is going to go our way, even if we do tank, I'm obviously no Ottawa fan and even I covet Ben Bishop, Ottawa has a great sniper in Karlson but Ben Bishop has size, he has reach, he's quick, the issue with the Leafs Goaltending is they are big guys making themselves look small, mostly Reimer, we can't control the fates of the other teams. Leafs need better leader ship than Dion Phaneuf that's for certain.


For the first time in my life, I'm actually feeling a little sorry for Leafs fans...they deserve better than what they've been given and it starts with Brian Burke and his inability to properly evaluate his team, ever since he got the job.

It will take another 3 to 5 years before Toronto makes the playoffs...


----------



## Ironpain

Everyone is always talking about what a great visionary GM we have and how great Burke is at assessing this team, how Burke has us in our 4th year of this rebuild, if Lupul hadn't been injured when he was, we might have had more of an edge than we do now. 

That's not to take away from Carter Ashton, he's young, he's small but he takes his hits, now Damien Cox has everybody talking about the idea of a Kessel trade, I would rather trade Phaneuf, it's not that he's overrated as much as he's the kind of player who doesn't show leadership, he has no initiative. 

Brian Burke isn't nearly the great GM the media makes him out to be but he has faith in the team but holding onto that faith at the trade deadline when he could have killed two birds with one stone, make a good trade at the deadline and fire Wilson bring in Dallas Eakins, Eakins was always my first choice but I've said before I'm grateful though that Randy Carlyle stepped in. 

Toronto lacks puck control, they are impatient, they pass too quickly, they get disoriented, they waste too much time trying to find the perfect shot, when there's a shot to take the person who's suppose to take it never takes it (I'm looking at you Jake Gardner) seriously. 

We trip all over ourselves, I feel sorry for us too, Well we sure know how to market ourselves, Leafs nation comes alive when the Leafs are on a run, you'd think they made the playoff's with the excitement I saw from Leaf's fans.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> Please don't tell me that you think the reason Pittsburgh lost in 7 games to Montreal in 2010 is because Jordan Staal missed two games...one of which Pittsburgh won.
> The Pens were up in the series 3-2 and lost the next two, with the three players you mentioned playing both games. Crosby played 29 minutes in the 7th game, at home lol.
> 
> They lost because every team can be beaten by the right team, playing the right way, at the right time. I think Detroit, NY Rangers, Philly, Boston, St. Louis, Vancouver and Nashville all have legitimate chances of beating Pittsburgh, should they meet.
> 
> Winning lots of regular season games in a row, against a different team every night, is just sooooo much different than beating another top team, playing them 7 times in 14 or 15 nights, with the season on the line.


The facts are the facts and the Penguins didn't have all 3 centers healthy the entire series and lost one of those games as you mentioned, that could have been the fourth win they needed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Don't look now everybody but the Carolina Hurricanes are 5 points out, and the Jets/Capitals have a tough schedule coming up...they could be 3 or 2 or 1 point back very soon...


----------



## SuperSky

Goddamn ****ing Flyers


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

SuperSky said:


> Goddamn ****ing Flyers


:yes


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Winnipeg choked last night. And thank you Chicago! Come on blue and gold... you can catch 'em


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

All the moves, like Jagr
I've got the moves, like Jagr
I've got the mooooooooooves, like Jagr


----------



## Ironpain

There's still a chance for the Leafs to get Nash, I have to say I am kind of happy that the Marlies at least have a shot with Dallas Eakins for the Calder Cup, Scrivens would definitely be a great fit, with Jonas Gustasson a free agent, if the Marlies win the Calder cup, bringing up Scrivens will be huge for the Leafs, Nazem Kadri needs to work on conditioning and building up some mass he's not playing to full potential right now. 

I feel so bad for Columbus they played so well against the Canucks, they came close to tying up the game and sending it to overtime, there's a lot of comparisons between Toronto and Columbus, Defense of course we have the edge, goal tending, I think Columbus has us edged out.

Oh and did anyone see that move Jagr made on Crosby? The Media must have been ticked off that the Pens lost cause they didn't get to ride Crosby, I think everyone felt Crosby would score a goal or two. Tonight we face the Bruins.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> There's still a chance for the Leafs to get Nash, I have to say I am kind of happy that the Marlies at least have a shot with Dallas Eakins for the Calder Cup, Scrivens would definitely be a great fit, with Jonas Gustasson a free agent, if the Marlies win the Calder cup, bringing up Scrivens will be huge for the Leafs, Nazem Kadri needs to work on conditioning and building up some mass he's not playing to full potential right now.
> 
> I feel so bad for Columbus they played so well against the Canucks, they came close to tying up the game and sending it to overtime, there's a lot of comparisons between Toronto and Columbus, Defense of course we have the edge, goal tending, I think Columbus has us edged out.
> 
> Oh and did anyone see that move Jagr made on Crosby? The Media must have been ticked off that the Pens lost cause they didn't get to ride Crosby, I think everyone felt Crosby would score a goal or two. Tonight we face the Bruins.


Getting Nash will make Leaf fans happy, but I don't think it will help the Leafs keep the puck out of the net, which is their problem. They have too much money tied up in a mediocre defense group, and no goalie.

I think Lucic and Seguin each get 2 points in a 5-3 Bruins win.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Mike Komisarek has a death wish, it seems...but at least it provides me endless entertainment. I can't wait until that Lucic/Komisarek fight gets uploaded online. I'm giddy right now...


----------



## Ironpain

I have to give credited where credited is due, Lucic gave it to Komiserak but good, he just wailed away on him, wow Komiserak needs to learn how to chose his battles, the Leafs really need to learn how to chose their battles, we are being creamed 4-0 in Beantown, man those Bruins are out shooting us, out scoring us. 

We have no answers tonight and I don't blame Carlyle one ioda for being teed off, jeeze I'd be too if that was my hockey team. Leafs have nothing in the tank tonight and it's showing, this isn't like the last game at least we put in the effort, tonight we just plain don't have it, how sad, we've already given up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Yep, we're about to see what the Leafs are made of. They need to keep this game respectable. Being a Bruins fan, I hope it gets to at least 7-0. But I'm really hoping for 10-0. It's just a nice, even number.


----------



## Ironpain

No argument from me, the Leafs defense is mediocre, Dallas Eakins starts early getting the Marlies defense ready, running continued drills, conditioning them, preparing them to with stand shots, The Leafs have no conditioning, they are scared to take shot's. 

They don't have proper zone coverage, they leave too many open gaps, they play very tired hockey, it's the same old, if Dallas E was here he'd have made sure the Defense protects the line, plays deep and goes hard to the boards, I don't get to see a lot of games that come on so it's hard to compare if the Leafs are in fact the worst puck handlers in the league.

Now look at Montreal, they are basement dwellers, lost to the Islanders (now that is sad) but you'd swear they were fighting for a playoff spot the way they play, they give it heart, The Leafs seem to just coast by.


----------



## mekkeron

Didn't think the NHL would actually let Radulov back after what he pulled 4 years ago.


----------



## Christa25

Playoffs soooon! 
Obviously I would absolutely love to see the Bruins win the cup again, but I really don't see that happening. It'd be awesome to see the Blues finally get a cup. 
I never really expected them to be playoff contenders let alone be sitting comfortably on top.
Eeek, so excited for post season!

EDIT: Also love seeing the Habs sit comfortably at the bottom.


----------



## Ironpain

YAWN- 7 years and counting, we are suppose to sit back and accept another losing season to appeal to the Tank Nation fans who want us to " on " Fail for Nail, a center-men is not going to make Phaneuf a leader, it's not going to make Kessel a better player. 

One player can't change the dynamic of the entire team, it's time to bring up Scrivens from the Marlies, give Burke another year. Assess Randy Caryle at the start of the season. 

We are the only organization who has it's own group devoted to us losing. There's nothing we can do now, we can hope for Yakupov or for Nash, we have a better chance of getting Nash, this team needs more than a single center-men .


----------



## Christa25

Last night Leafs game was hilarious. Loved hearing the fans chant "Let'ts go Jays!" 
... the guys with the paper bags on their heads was a nice added touch too. LOL.
I feel bad for Leafs fans though, I always liked the organization and I love the city. It's s a shame they suck the big one all the time.


----------



## yourfavestoner

I've got a bad feeling the Sens are going to blow it and the Caps/Sabres get the last two seeds.

Seriously, I've been in disbelief over how good the Sens have been this year (thought they'd be the worst team in the league). If they blow it now, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## SAgirl

Vancouver - 1st in the Western Conference tonight.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sens hold on in the shootout, and thank you Toronto for beating Buffalo


----------



## Perfectionist

I know next to nothing about hockey but my landlord upstairs goes berserk anytime the canucks score. I can always tell when there is a hockey game on and whether the cancuks are sucking or not. It's both entertaining and annoying. 

My only other contribution to this thread is that my desktop is currently a naked picture of Kesler heeheeee.


----------



## UgShy

Go leafs go


----------



## yourfavestoner

Perfectionist said:


> I know next to nothing about hockey but my landlord upstairs goes berserk anytime the canucks score. I can always tell when there is a hockey game on and whether the cancuks are sucking or not. It's both entertaining and annoying.
> 
> My only other contribution to this thread is that my desktop is currently a naked picture of Kesler heeheeee.


What was the reaction like after game 7 last year?


----------



## Perfectionist

^Didn't live here at that time. Kindof glad I didn't, as I imagine he broke something. Or numerous things.


----------



## MJB96

Caps won, Sabres choked Puts them in 8th good night for me


----------



## billyho

anyone see the flyers penguins game today? twas a helluva game, flyers outshout basically 2-1 and pulled out the win with our back up goalie. my fav part of the game was crosby getting crosschecked after the plan by schenn.. yes yes i am a flyers fan! if these teams meet in the playoffs, it should be a really really good series!


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sens clinched a playoff spot. Still in disbelief.

Karlsson better get the Norris.


----------



## Christa25

I finally went to the hockey hall of fame yesterday and touched the friggin' Stanley Cup. My life is almost made. 
1.) Saw the Bruins win the cup - CHECK!
2.) Touched the Stanley Cup - CHECK!
3.) See a Bruins game in Boston - hopefully next season! 

I can almost die a happy woman!


----------



## Ironpain

Well now that the LEAF's are out, chances of picking first overall 9th, 9th ARGH, so no surprise the Leafs are out, 7 years in a row  they keep losing, someone is going to have to put a Leafs Jersey in my coffin, so they can let me down for the last time, It's really tough being a Leafs fan but what can I do, I can't divorce them and remarry anyone else. 

The Team I would most like to see do well in the playoff's is The Devils, do I have high hopes for them, honestly no but I am happy for them, I've always admired Martin Brodeur, one of my all time favorite players so I hope New Jersey at least makes it past the first round. They may play Florida in the first game so hopefully Marty does well.


----------



## Zil

Caps lost to Lightning, what a disappointing loss. You would think the Caps would feel more motivated after getting kicked out of the play-offs so many times.


----------



## Christa25

Happy to see the Sens make it into the playoffs!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Benoit Pouliot goes backhand shelf, short-side, see ya later...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> Happy to see the Sens make it into the playoffs!


...guess who is going to the Bruins/Senators game on Thursday. Two words: this guy.


----------



## mekkeron

This is a second season already when Dallas goes on to a losing streak during the most inopportune time. I miss the days when they'd clinch the playoff spot early.


----------



## Christa25

the cheat said:


> ...guess who is going to the Bruins/Senators game on Thursday. Two words: this guy.


Guess who hates you a little bit?
Two words: This gal!

So who saw the disgrace of a game between the Leafs and Sabs last night?
Apparently refs have xray vision now and can see the puck under a massive scramble at the net!
Pathetic.


----------



## Ironpain

Boycotting The LEAFS- I hate TML, they should all be ashamed of themselves treating their fans the way they do, It's disgusting, I can at least give the players credited on one thing, they are very good when it comes to donating their time to local charities, Tank Nation is an embarrassing name, a high draft pick is going to do nothing, these guys fall all over themselves.

GO Jays GO.

I saw the game last night, what a disgrace, The refs are idiots and apparently have X Ray Vision. if that had happened on Buffalo's side of the net, you can bet the ref would have blown the whistle but I'm boycotting TML until the higher ups in the office get their heads out of their bums, I envy people who don't live in TO or any place where a local team is affiliated who can pick and chose which team they want to support.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Yeah, that was a terrible call last night in the Toronto game. 
The puck _was_ loose, and I think the ref didn't blow the whistle because of the position the Toronto goalie was in...it was clear the puck wasn't underneath the goalie...but the rule says that once the ref loses sight of the puck, he's supposed to blow the whistle...and there's no way he could see it. He was still looking at the pile of players in the crease before realizing the puck was now in the back of the net.


----------



## Ironpain

Of course there's going to be a backlash against this referee and your going to hear about a twitter page and the Ref is going to make some statement about how he saw it in the net, then it will come out that he fixed the game haha I don't know but no that was ridiculous. 

Leafs are ridiculous enough themselves as it is, the organization is a complete joke, they get way too much love and support and the players don't care how they play, they make up a lot of bull about how they don't like losing and they talk about how bad they feel and how this is why they lost and that is why they lost and Dion always cries and says everybody says I'm terrible but it's not my fault we lost, no, he's just one of the factors. 

Certainly there's no way to control the out come of other games so there's a factor but The Leafs are responsible for the Tanking position they are in, to some that's great, high draft pick. 

For me and many others, there's no excuses, a draft pick isn't going to change anything if the rest of the freaking team just decides to quit, cause that's what happens, they quit on themselves. 

If you can't tell I'm pissed, I'm counting on the Jays to live up to the promise they made to be the so called contender team this year, we have the spring training wins now it's time for those regular season ones.


----------



## Christa25

Do I look happy enough? Heh.


----------



## Ironpain

Wow Christa great pick, your fandom really shows  that is awesome.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

...you do dat, you go to da box, ya know, uh, two minutes by yourself, and...you feel shame, ya know...and then you get free.


----------



## Christa25

"Hey Ogie, buy ya a soda after the game!"


----------



## Christa25

Bruins VS. Caps... not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## silentcliche

^ It's probably my 2nd favourite matchup to watch next to the Pens-Flyers series. The Caps are carrying a lot of momentum into the playoffs with a strong season-ending performance from Ovi and the return of Backstrom but their goaltending is the biggest question mark with Vokoun and Neuvirth injured. The Bs are definitely more grittier and have most of their Cup-winning core intact so they know what it takes to win it all. I truly can't pick a clear favourite to win this series however. It should be great to watch.


----------



## Christa25

I just wish Rask was starting...


----------



## Ironpain

Leafs didn't deserve that standing ovation in the second last game against Tampa, walk out, shut them down, send a strong message to management, stand up with paper bags on your face and hang your head and walk out, do what ever it takes to shake up management but don't stand up and cheer a dismal season. 

Stop making excuses for The Leafs, come on it's getting ridiculous , Tank Nation? nowhere else, do fans pride themselves on losing, for what a high draft pick? the problem is with the team all around. 

Trying to develop a single player isn't going to work, Gretzky will tell you as great as he was on the ice he had an amazing line of guys, same with Lemieux so I get really sick of hearing about Fail for Nail. 

Do I think The Leafs can turn things around next season? if we get Nail or who ever it is we get, it's not just about developing them as an all around player who can do everything, the whole team has to develop a new style of play a new attitude. 

The Leafs were sloppy, they were uncoordinated , unprepared that's the sad and shameful part, there was no desire to even try winning, would have been nice to make the playoffs, Tanking only came about because the Leafs got sloppy and their system just fell about, there are other factors too of course.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Here's hoping the Islanders actually, you know, shoot the puck next season. Assuming they're still on Long Island (they better NOT move) that is.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## PineconeMachine

Cheering for the Nucks and Red Wings this postseason. Can't wait.


----------



## Reinvented

I'm on the Blues bandwagon.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

...bahahaha.


----------



## Ironpain

Pekka Rinne must have ants in his pants or plays soccer in the off season, cause that guy moved fast, Detroit made it a one goal deficit game but wow have to give credited to Rinne he was on his game tonight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Danny B, what a player.


----------



## billyho

the cheat said:


> Danny B, what a player.


That guy is playoff money! Schenn played a helluva game too.


----------



## Voyager

So today I woke up, got online and accidentally read somewhere that the flyers won, oh ok I thought. Started watching the rerun from the second period and it was 3-0 to the pens. I was like, ha ha must've misread that thing earlier, pens got this. I was wrong.

Good effort by Briere though...


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> Danny B, what a player.


anybody can score when they're offsides.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> anybody can score when they're offsides.


:lol Well it is a little easier, sure. The linesman made the wrong call, no doubt. But the Flyers weren't offside when they outscored the Pens 3-0 the rest of the game. And besides, the Pens 3rd goal could have easily been called icing, I'm sure Flyers fans would say the linesman got the call wrong there, too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Chris Kelly.  That is all.


----------



## Christa25

Damn you beating me to it.


Was just going to say "Chris Kelly FTW"


I was watching the game online, while my dad had it on downstairs though and there was a delay... I heard a loud "SCORE!" about 5 seconds before I saw the actual goal. Sigh... aha... oh well, at least we won!


----------



## yourfavestoner

Tough one for the Sens, I thought they outplayed the Rags early. They were too sloppy at times. Really need to win on Saturday imo, don't want to go down 2-0 to a team like the Rangers


----------



## matty

NeedleInTheHay said:


> anybody can score when they're offsides.


Haha, I get what you are trying to say, but serious how many one on ones and shoot outs miss. He still put it away. Linesman made a huge mistake.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Sidney Crosby, tic-tac-toe, 15 seconds, see ya later. Man the kid is good...


----------



## Ironpain

Detroit is up 2-0 in Nashville, the best way to avenge that vicious attack by Shea Webber, that was an ugly hit, he should have been suspended for that, Todd Bertuzzi avenging Zetterberg was funny in the ironic sense that he was once at the other end of the retaliation. 

Detroit reaches a lot they tend to let the puck get a head of them but when they gain control their good at moving on the inside, Jimmy Howard's a little more on his game compared to game 1 where Pekka Rinne was clearly in control.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Please, God, make this Flyers/Pens game go into overtime.


----------



## Christa25

Very bizarre. Glad he is okay though and will be playing today. Could have been a lot worse than it actually was.

As scary as it is, the reaction of Thomas makes me laugh every time.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sens #Showtime


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Holy overtime, Batman.


----------



## wiZZ

Go pens go!!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

...I don't think the Flyers and Penguins like each other.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

the cheat said:


> ...I don't think the Flyers and Penguins like each other.


...I don't think the Flyers and Penguins like to play defense.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Penguins are so good, they said. The Penguins can't lose, they said.


----------



## Shianne

I'm afraid to ask is Pittsburgh still in the running. That brutal hit on Sidney and him being out for about a year...geez one more hit like that and he could be forced to retire..I also like the Rangers, but, my attention span seems more geared to trying to catch highlights on ESPN and PTI. I am psyched for football season, oh the Jets...who will they play as quarterback?! Sorry, i know this is for NHL...


----------



## matty

Great game between the flyers and pengs. 

And, no, Neither team played any defense.


----------



## JadedCalalily

That Penguins/Philly game was dirtyy I liked it lol!
I swear that the whole team was doing the Crosby whine that game though. I mean hair pulling... really? What kind of a B*tch pulls another guys hair in a hockey fight..... oh wait, its Pittsburgh. All they needed was Crosby throwing his tampons at the other team and the cat fight would have been complete


----------



## senrab

best game ever


----------



## PineconeMachine

Amazing game between the Pens & Flyers today. 

I'm a converted Flyers fan!


----------



## Blawnka

Flyers are just destroying the pens, I was expecting a close series.. I think not.


----------



## tinkerbomber

Tampa bay lightning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christa25

Uh, people actually think that game yesterday between the Pens and the Flyers was actually good?

Sure, it was entertaining but it's absolutely pathetic how much they let their rivalry with one another take over. This is the playoffs, take it seriously for Gods sake. Both teams should be ashamed of themselves...


----------



## yourfavestoner

If King Henrik is on like he was tonight, the Sens have no chance. C41 was excellent in his own right, but Henrik stole the show. Tough loss.


----------



## Meeve

Not a huge hockey fan but my family has always been Leafs fans....its a hard life. ONE DAY! I BELIEVE IN YOU!


----------



## intheshadows

Watching STL and SJ right now..

Holy crap, the Canucks might get eliminated Wed. night!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> Uh, people actually think that game yesterday between the Pens and the Flyers was actually good?
> 
> Sure, it was entertaining but it's absolutely pathetic how much they let their rivalry with one another take over. This is the playoffs, take it seriously for Gods sake. Both teams should be ashamed of themselves...


There were borderline criminal acts committed in that game lol, it was stupid, but entertaining...I'm so glad the Penguins are the ones taking it up the *** though.  Any team that employs Matt Cooke deserves what they get.


----------



## Blawnka

Christa25 said:


> Uh, people actually think that game yesterday between the Pens and the Flyers was actually good?
> 
> Sure, it was entertaining but it's absolutely pathetic how much they let their rivalry with one another take over. This is the playoffs, take it seriously for Gods sake. Both teams should be ashamed of themselves...


I agree, 100%, all players talk about how much they just want to win the cup.. But they continue to do ridicules things like elbows to the head, and over 120 penalty minutes in 1 game.


----------



## Christa25

@the cheat regarding the Matt Cooke comment - Well said, brotha. I'm in full agreeance obviously. But it's funny. My dad made the exact same statement yesterday, word for word. Aha.

The Shanaban has been busy!


----------



## Christa25

intheshadows said:


> Holy crap, the Canucks might get eliminated Wed. night!


And I will be the first one singing Hallelujah... cannot STAND the Canucks.


----------



## Daylight

I'll be at the Red Wings game tonight for game 4. Can't imagine what the atmosphere will be like at Joe Louis Arena. Never been to a playoff game before.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Enjoy the game tonight, Daylight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Daylight said:


> I'll be at the Red Wings game tonight for game 4. Can't imagine what the atmosphere will be like at Joe Louis Arena. Never been to a playoff game before.


Have fun! Hope you don't mind that I'm hoping Nashville wins. I have respect for the Wings but I'd like to see the Predators make a deep run.


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, same here. The Wings win too much. Lol. But I'm not a Preds fan either.... mehh... I'm pretty indifferent about that series.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> Yeah, same here. The Wings win too much. Lol. But I'm not a Preds fan either.... mehh... I'm pretty indifferent about that series.


I like a lot of players on the Preds, like Carrie Underwood's Husband(Mike Fisher aka Fish-sticks)...I'm also fond of both Shea Weber and Ryan Suter, because I'm hoping one of them ends up with the Bruins this summer. And I like their coach.

My friend and I made predictions before the playoffs started, my Stanley Cup final is Boston vs Nashville. Bruins in 6.


----------



## Christa25

You seriously think the Bruins are going to win again? I really don't, unfortunately.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> You seriously think the Bruins are going to win again? I really don't, unfortunately.


Of course.  Did you think they'd win last year? They're up 2-1 with Bergeron, Seguin, Marchand, Lucic and Krejci combining for 1 point and a -4. That's the depth you need to go all the way!


----------



## Christa25

Oh Raffi Torres, what will you get away with next...?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

6:00pm to 7:00pm, "the hour of death". As a hockey fan, it's the longest hour of the day.


----------



## Christa25

You guys are lucky. I have to wait until 8pm to watch hockey most of the time. I loved living in Ontario - hockey at 7!


----------



## minimized

Hope those ******* Penguins get what's coming to them tonight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

If there are no more goals in this Pens/Flyers game, they'll still have averaged 11 goals per game over the first 4 games...it's insane.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

When there are two big games on at the same time, you do what you gotta do. Just glad there wasn't a 3rd game on.


----------



## yourfavestoner

So pumped over the Sens win tonight


----------



## Christa25

Well that was disappointing. Was hoping for two satisfying sweeps. 10-3? Really??

Oh well, GO BRUINS!


PS Nice set up, the cheat. My buddy and I did something similar the other night with the Bruins game and RAW. lol.


----------



## Ventura

Today was a disappointment - ouch...


----------



## olesilentone

Go Preds. With the way the West Semi-final is looking they could have a good chance to make it to final. I think they are the stronger of the defensive teams that will probably proceed to next round. Surprised to see some people label Nashville and Phoenix as "boring" teams, plenty of punch when they got the chance. Often dangerous counterattacks.

Hoping Ottawa pulls it out tomorrow, they have been playing surprisingly great.


----------



## Ironpain

This looks like it might be the year of the underdog team, LA has to beat Vancouver, Phoenix needs to finish off Chicago and if Holtby keeps playing the way he does and some how the Capitals actually do beat the Bruins (you never quite know what surprises are in store) if by some miracle of the Hockey Gods Washington wins. 

This would really show case the under dog, I'm actually glad to see these small market teams get a chance, you never know when you might see these teams do as well again, they might do well next season. 

It makes it even more sad for the Leafs to know that teams like Nashville and Phoenix have not only made the playoffs but are advancing, now that's a reason for The Leafs to feel ashamed.


----------



## Christa25

Glad to see that piece of **** Torres get suspended for 25 games. That guy is dangerous.


----------



## Christa25

I feel like I am going to puke. I am losing faith...


I am no longer posting in this thread as I feel it's bad luck. (pathetic, I know, but I'm stressed.) Nice ****ing penalty call... ugghhhh


It's Dale Hunter's tie, I swear!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christa25 said:


> I feel like I am going to puke. I am losing faith...
> 
> I am no longer posting in this thread as I feel it's bad luck. (pathetic, I know, but I'm stressed.) Nice ****ing penalty call... ugghhhh
> 
> It's Dale Hunter's tie, I swear!


If they lose, I don't feel as if they was anything else they could have done...Washington looks like the hungrier team, and they're playing frustrating, smothering defense, blocking tons of shots, tying up sticks...and Timmy sucked today.
One good thing is only a short break before tomorrow's game, which is really a Game 7, not Game 6. I still have faith they can do it. We really miss Adam McQuaid on defense.


----------



## Ironpain

Flyers are leading the Penguins 4-1 in the second period WHOOO come on Flyers Come on, time to shut up James Duffie, Bob Mckenzie and all those talking Crosby heads, blah blah, Crosby this Crosby that, time to shut them down.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Watching Boston lose today will be painful if it happens, but with last years Cup, and Pittsburgh out in Round 1, it will be easier to take.
That said....LETS GO BRUINS!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I like Crosby, I hate Matt Cooke and any team he plays for deserves to lose.  Same with the Canucks and Max Lapierre.


----------



## Ironpain

Crosby aside, I don't hate Crosby himself I hate all the media (cough Bob Mckenzie cough) who can't take their lips off his rear end, I know he's a huge money maker and poster boy for the NHL but I get tired of the media going on and on and on about Crosby like he's the second coming or something geeze, sometimes they over do it. That was a great win for the Flyers. 

It's the year of the underdog, it's like The Karate kid (haha jk) but it's a the Cinderella story, St Louis winning a series, Panthers 1 win away from ending a 16 year drought. 

Phoenix a team that before these playoff's were a team you would have shaken your head at, and so maybe they'll get passed the second round maybe they won't but for the fans it will have been if nothing else a once in a life time treat.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

irishK said:


> I just find it interesting all the venom and hate thrown at certain players. Emotions run high especially at playoff time so I get it. I used to be more angry. Gots to channel more hate. Maybe apathy has ruined my hockey mojo


I definitely agree that it's dumb to hate a player because he's really good and hurts the team you cheer for. That's why I hate the Canucks for employing Lapierre, but I don't hate the Sedin's.
Good luck to your Canucks tonight...maybe the threat of elimination for Vancouver will bring out the hate inside you. :b


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> I like Crosby, I hate Matt Cooke and any team he plays for deserves to lose.  Same with the Canucks and Max Lapierre.


Matt Cooke I can say I hate as a player, what if he played for The Bruins :kma Jk with you, yeah I would not wish Matt Cooke on anyone's team.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> Matt Cooke I can say I hate as a player, what if he played for The Bruins :kma Jk with you, yeah I would not wish Matt Cooke on anyone's team.


Haha yep, the Bruins would deserve to lose if they signed Matt Cooke. I would boycott hockey if that happened..his Bruins team-mates might boycott hockey too lol which is why that signing will never happen.

We have a Matt Cooke-type player...Brad Marchand. He plays on the edge and sometimes goes over it but so far he hasn't ended anyone's career and gotten away with it.


----------



## Ironpain

Look at Todd Bertuzzi there is no way he would ever be allowed to set foot in Colorado, I remember one time in history class that's all our teacher talked about did you see what Todd Bertuzzi did to Steve Moore, that was a disgusting hit, anyone here want to play professional hockey? 

Don't be like Todd Bertuzzi he has no class, it was great, that aside yeah Matt Cooke is basically the Todd Bertuzzi of the Bruins, just the thought of him being on the Bruins is enough to make any Bruins fan mad.


----------



## Ironpain

My Aunt is one of those Crosby lovers lol so she's pretty disappointed in the loss, haha but she has this love affair thing with Crosby, he's her boy hero (least that's what my uncle calls him) 

I love that the underdog won in this, it was great to see The Flyer's get this opportunity to prove themselves and Claude Giroux is a personal favorite of mine so it was awesome to see him doing so great, I love how the Flyer's make each other great.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I like hockey.


----------



## minimized

It's ok, the Pens are gone!

Nothing like spending a Sunday watching those games - too bad its got to be so ****ing hard here to find what you want to see on any other day.

Now to see what other ridiculous turns this takes. The good part about no longer having a dog in the race is that you get to sit back and absorb it all with no other concerns.

Another #1 might be going home tonight.


----------



## Ironpain

Coyotes defeat Black Hawks 4-0 to clinch first Playoff win in 25 years. Congratulations to the Coyotes and Mike Smith. Mike Smith got a shutdown, stopping everything the Hawks threw at the net.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I like the way the West shook out...St. Louis, Phoenix, Nashville, LA. Some new blood.
I'm hoping the East is NYR, Boston, Florida, Philly.


----------



## SAgirl

Christa25 said:


> And I will be the first one singing Hallelujah... cannot STAND the Canucks.


I can't stand Boston.

I hope the St. Louis Blues take the cup.


----------



## falling down

The cup was between Vancouver, Pittsburgh and Philly this year, so obviously I think Philly is going all the way. They are too stacked in just about every department and I think the Bruins cup win last season was a bit of a fluke. I also think the Rangers are a joke this year, I have no clue how they finished tops in the east. I picked Ottawa to put them out, I think whoever wins the series is out in the 2nd round anyways.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> The cup was between Vancouver, Pittsburgh and Philly this year, so obviously I think Philly is going all the way. They are too stacked in just about every department and *I think the Bruins cup win last season was a bit of a fluke*. I also think the Rangers are a joke this year, I have no clue how they finished tops in the east. I picked Ottawa to put them out, I think whoever wins the series is out in the 2nd round anyways.


No such thing.


----------



## intheshadows

the cheat said:


> I like the way the West shook out...St. Louis, Phoenix, Nashville, LA. Some new blood.


x2 For a change.

The east is taking it's sweet time to get to the next round. :b


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> No such thing.


:lol They had a lot of things go their way for them to win it surprisingly out of the blue.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> :lol They had a lot of things go their way for them to win it surprisingly out of the blue.


I don't think it's fair to say that it was out of the blue though. 
Last year should have been the third year in a row that Boston was in the East final(at least). In 2009 and 2010, they lost Game 7 of the second round, at home, with the 2010 loss coming after blowing a 3-0 series lead and 3-0 lead in Game 7. 
They clearly learned how _not_ to play in Game 7s and applied it last year.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> I don't think it's fair to say that it was out of the blue though.
> Last year should have been the third year in a row that Boston was in the East final(at least). In 2009 and 2010, they lost Game 7 of the second round, at home, with the 2010 loss coming after blowing a 3-0 series lead and 3-0 lead in Game 7.
> They clearly learned how _not_ to play in Game 7s and applied it last year.


Boston wasn't on anyone's radar to win the cup last season, I don't recall anyone of significance having picked them to win it all outside of homer fans. Boston managed to avoid playing the Pens and Red Wings and had to defeat pretenders like Montreal and Tampa Bay to get to the cup final against the Canucks. They also seemed to get a lot of breaks throughout the playoffs with opponents losing key players, capitalizing on a lot of powerplay opportunities and getting away with a lot of dirty play and obstruction.

In addition they faced Price, Leighton/Bobrovsky/Boucher and Roloson before they got to the final. Not exactly the leagues finest when it comes to goaltending. I don't expect Boston to repeat this season, I do expect them to beat Washington. I'm not sure I see them getting to the conference final though. I'm picking Philly to win the cup and that's after having predicted a Vancouver-Pittsburgh final that obviously won't be happening. Philly is stacked.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Boston wasn't on anyone's radar to win the cup last season, I don't recall anyone of significance having picked them to win it all outside of homer fans. Boston managed to avoid playing the Pens and Red Wings and had to defeat pretenders like Montreal and Tampa Bay to get to the cup final against the Canucks. They also seemed to get a lot of breaks throughout the playoffs with opponents losing key players, capitalizing on a lot of playoff opportunities and getting away with a lot of dirty play and obstruction.
> 
> In addition they faced Price, Leighton/Bobrovsky/Boucher and Roloson before they got to the final. Not exactly the leagues finest when it comes to goaltending. I don't expect Boston to repeat this season, I do expect them to beat Washington. I'm not sure I see them getting to the conference final though. I'm picking Philly to win the cup and that's after having predicted a Vancouver-Pittsburgh final that obviously won't be happening. Philly is stacked.


I thank GOD every time the "experts" don't pick Boston lol. 
The Bruins finished 8th overall in 2011. They had the best goalie and were, by far, the best team during 5 on 5 play, so if they weren't on the experts radar, shame on them.

The Bruins and Habs series are always close. And they didn't have to play Pittsburgh because Tampa beat them...the same Tampa team that Boston beat in the East final. Then they went and outscored Vancouver 21 to 3 in their 4 wins during the Cup final.
And please don't tell me about other teams injuries. The Bruins won last year without their best player, Marc Savard(a 90 point player), and Nathan Horton.

Again, when you win the Cup, it's never a fluke. I can't even say the 1993 Canadiens Cup win was a fluke, and I'm a Bruins fan. They won.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> I thank GOD every time the "experts" don't pick Boston lol.
> The Bruins finished 8th overall in 2011. They had the best goalie and were, by far, the best team during 5 on 5 play, so if they weren't on the experts radar, shame on them.
> 
> The Bruins and Habs series are always close. And they didn't have to play Pittsburgh because Tampa beat them...the same Tampa team that Boston beat in the East final. Then they went and outscored Vancouver 21 to 3 in their 4 wins during the Cup final.
> And please don't tell me about other teams injuries. The Bruins won last year without their best player, Marc Savard(a 90 point player), and Nathan Horton.
> 
> Again, when you win the Cup, it's never a fluke. I can't even say the 1993 Canadiens Cup win was a fluke, and I'm a Bruins fan. They won.


Sorry, but in my eyes it was a fluke. I don't see them winning another one any time soon. Horton played the entire playoffs until missing the last few games thanks to a concussion in the final, Savard wasn't with the team the whole season and it didn't even seem like the organization wanted him around. Boston had to play in 3 7 game series to win the cup, their playoff record was 16-9, hardly a dominating performance. Pittsburgh and Detroit are the 2 best teams of this era not the Tampa Bay Lightning nor the Montreal Canadiens. The litmus test for me are the Pens and Wings and unless you thoroughly and concisely dominate the playoffs in my eyes it's a fluke much like teams who have won once then disappeared for years like the Hurricanes, Ducks, Lightning, etc. The Habs win in '93 was another fluke, so if you won't call it that, I'm happy and willing to.


----------



## Ironpain

Bruins had an opportunity to finish off the game on a powerplay, The Bruins need to take advantage of the Capitals mental errors, Washington is becoming tired, Chimera is very fortunate that penalty didn't cost the caps the game but Boston had a surge in the 3rd. 

They've continued to maintain possession of the puck, it's only a matter of time before Seguin, Chara or Lucic ends up tipping it passed Holtby. Thomas has taken a lot of shots either directly to the right side or straight at him but he comes in slides, blocks out the open spaces and gets on that puck quickly, Bruins have this.


----------



## minimized

Down goes Boston! I just had a feeling that would happen... even though I wondered if they lost it on game 6.

Holtby was great, better than a lot of the veteran goaltenders have been.


----------



## Ironpain

Unfreaking believable, The Capitals Beat The Beantown Hero's 2-1, I don't know if Thomas was pushed into the net but I thought they might call Goalie interference there but unfreaking believable, The Bruins have experience on their side, The Bruins had a costly turn over there, there were so many opportunities toward the end there for the Bruins to score. 

It's the year of the underdog, The Bruins are in the same place as every other big team in the league only difference is their the defending Stanley Cup Champions and it's crap when you fall below your expectations. My condolences to you Christa and The Cheat, RIP BRUINS 2011-2012.


----------



## Ironpain

sprode said:


> Down goes Boston! I just had a feeling that would happen... even though I wondered if they lost it on game 6.
> 
> Holtby was great, better than a lot of the veteran goaltenders have been.


You have to give credited to a guy like Holtby, 22 years old, no playoff experience till now and suddenly he's the go to guy now, if anybody is the future face of Washington it's Holtby, Holtby has been stellar so congratulations to him, he's going to have other challenges coming his way.

I was so positive The Bruins would some how tic tac tap it right passed Holtby or shot through a screen but The Capitals they really pushed hard, just when it looked like they were wearing out.


----------



## Christa25

...Go, Blues!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Sorry, but in my eyes it was a fluke. I don't see them winning another one any time soon. Horton played the entire playoffs until missing the last few games thanks to a concussion in the final, Savard wasn't with the team the whole season and it didn't even seem like the organization wanted him around. Boston had to play in 3 7 game series to win the cup, their playoff record was 16-9, hardly a dominating performance. Pittsburgh and Detroit are the 2 best teams of this era not the Tampa Bay Lightning nor the Montreal Canadiens. The litmus test for me are the Pens and Wings and unless you thoroughly and concisely dominate the playoffs in my eyes it's a fluke much like teams who have won once then disappeared for years like the Hurricanes, Ducks, Lightning, etc. The Habs win in '93 was another fluke, so if you won't call it that, I'm happy and willing to.


Not dominating isn't the same as a fluke. The Bruins were among the elite teams last year, they weren't predicted to win the Cup but it's hardly a surprise that they did.
Not having Savard all year is exactly the point though, since if they have him they're a better team...and they still won without him. Losing Horton early in Game 3 is big too, in regards to other teams using injuries as excuses, because the Bruins played even better after losing one of their best players...if they can do that, other teams should be able to as well, unless they don't have the depth...
Again, I wouldn't argue that Pittsburgh and Detroit are two of the most successful teams of the era, but that being true doesn't mean it's true that the Bruins are a fluke lol that's all. In 2011, Pittsburgh and Detroit weren't as good as Boston, because if they were, they would have beat the teams that beat them. 
The Bruins will not be disappearing anytime soon. In fact, thanks to your Maple Leafs, my Bruins are rebuilding on the fly. :b Next years Bruins team will be better than last years team and this years team.



Ironpain said:


> Unfreaking believable, The Capitals Beat The Beantown Hero's 2-1, I don't know if Thomas was pushed into the net but I thought they might call Goalie interference there but unfreaking believable, The Bruins have experience on their side, The Bruins had a costly turn over there, there were so many opportunities toward the end there for the Bruins to score.
> 
> It's the year of the underdog, The Bruins are in the same place as every other big team in the league only difference is their the defending Stanley Cup Champions and it's crap when you fall below your expectations. My condolences to you Christa and The Cheat, RIP BRUINS 2011-2012.


It's reminding me of 1993 when Pittsburgh, Boston, and Detroit all had awesome regular seasons and lost early in the playoffs.

I'll be cheering for Nashville now. Nothing but respect there.


----------



## Ironpain

Christa25 said:


> ...Go, Blues!


Are you converting lol, I thought you would be in morning and not want to watch anymore. I remember you saying you were sick in game 6, did you already predict then that they might not make it or did you still keep up the faith?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> You have to give credited to a guy like Holtby, 22 years old, no playoff experience till now and suddenly he's the go to guy now, if anybody is the future face of Washington it's Holtby, Holtby has been stellar so congratulations to him, he's going to have other challenges coming his way.
> 
> I was so positive The Bruins would some how tic tac tap it right passed Holtby or shot through a screen but The Capitals they really pushed hard, just when it looked like they were wearing out.


He played well, but I wouldn't say he's the reason they won. They played great defense. They out-defensed a Claude Julien team and that's amazing lol.
Their team did a really good job of blocking shots and tying up sticks in the slot...the Bruins never adjusted to that. Holtby was there when needed, but without their defensive play, the Bruins score way more goals than they did.


----------



## Christa25

Not converting at all. I was born a Bruin and I will die a Bruin. We had a good run and I am proud of my team and what we did but that doesn't change the fact that we are done for the year. 
Although I thought we would go deeper in the playoffs, I didn't think we were going to be champs again.
I called the Blues winning the cup and I still stand by it.


----------



## Ironpain

LOL I was teasing you Christa, I know your a Bruins girl through and through, It's hard enough to win a cup let alone repeat, your in good company, repeating back to back is hard.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> Not dominating isn't the same as a fluke. The Bruins were among the elite teams last year, they weren't predicted to win the Cup but it's hardly a surprise that they did.
> Not having Savard all year is exactly the point though, since if they have him they're a better team...and they still won without him. Losing Horton early in Game 3 is big too, in regards to other teams using injuries as excuses, because the Bruins played even better after losing one of their best players...if they can do that, other teams should be able to as well, unless they don't have the depth...
> Again, I wouldn't argue that Pittsburgh and Detroit are two of the most successful teams of the era, but that being true doesn't mean it's true that the Bruins are a fluke lol that's all. In 2011, Pittsburgh and Detroit weren't as good as Boston, because if they were, they would have beat the teams that beat them.
> The Bruins will not be disappearing anytime soon. In fact, thanks to your Maple Leafs, my Bruins are rebuilding on the fly. :b Next years Bruins team will be better than last years team and this years team.


Bye bye Bruins. :b I guess the excuse for this season is once again no Savard...:b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Bye bye Bruins. :b I guess the excuse for this season is once again no Savard...:b


No I don't make excuses lol that's why I hate when other people do. In a 7 game series, the better team wins. I watched every minute of every game and they were 1 goal better...but still better.
I'm not too upset because the Bruins are on an upward curve...their best shot at a Cup has yet to come, their core is incredibly young.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> No I don't make excuses lol that's why I hate when other people do. In a 7 game series, the better team wins. I watched every minute of every game and they were 1 goal better...but still better.
> I'm not too upset because the Bruins are on an upward curve...their best shot at a Cup has yet to come, their core is incredibly young.


They shot their load, it was last year's cup.

If one team plays all 7 game series and wins the cup they are a slightly above .500 team that won the cup with a 16-12 record. To me that's lucky or flukey and not a display of being the best team in the league. What if Washington goes on to win the cup playing all 7 game series this season? They would be the 8th best team in the conference, 15th best team in the league, who played .500 hockey all season (42-40), then played just above .500 hockey in the playoffs (16-12) to win the cup. How can I really respect them the same way I respect a team like the Detroit Red Wings? The answer is I can't.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> They shot their load, it was last year's cup.
> 
> If one team plays all 7 game series and wins the cup they are a slightly above .500 team that won the cup with a 16-12 record. To me that's lucky or flukey and not a display of being the best team in the league. What if Washington goes on to win the cup playing all 7 game series this season? They would be the 8th best team in the conference, 15th best team in the league, who played .500 hockey all season (42-40), then played just above .500 hockey in the playoffs (16-12) to win the cup. How can I really respect them the same way I respect a team like the Detroit Red Wings? The answer is I can't.


Because a teams wins vs losses record in the playoffs isn't a good way to measure teams.
If Washington goes on to win the Cup, even if all series take 7 games, they still either beat the team you think _should_ have won(but didn't), or they beat the team that beat the team that you think _should_ have won(but didn't). I believe when 2 teams match up for 7 games in a 2 week period, the better team will win 4 games first. This Washington team was better than this Boston team...they proved it.

I don't think you should respect the 2011 Bruins the way you respect any of the Red Wings Cup winners, but you should still respect them nonetheless. 
Were there better teams, on paper, than Boston in 2011? Sure...but hockey isn't played on paper.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> Because a teams wins vs losses record in the playoffs isn't a good way to measure teams.
> If Washington goes on to win the Cup, even if all series take 7 games, they still either beat the team you think _should_ have won(but didn't), or they beat the team that beat the team that you think _should_ have won(but didn't). I believe when 2 teams match up for 7 games in a 2 week period, the better team will win 4 games first. This Washington team was better than this Boston team...they proved it.
> 
> I don't think you should respect the 2011 Bruins the way you respect any of the Red Wings Cup winners, but you should still respect them nonetheless.
> Were there better teams, on paper, than Boston in 2011? Sure...but hockey isn't played on paper.


I don't respect them that way. I gave my reasons as to why, the Bruins were very fortunate to win the cup almost as fortunate if not more fortunate than Pittsburgh beating Detroit to win the cup a couple years ago. Seems like we're in a watered down era where any team can win thanks to the cap leveling the playing field and watering down the on ice product from season to season. The NHL has had 6 different cup winners since the lockout and this season will mark 7. Detroit has been a dominant team since the early 90's, they haven't missed the playoffs in about 22 years and have won 4 cups and been atop the league standings most every year in that time frame.


----------



## SAgirl

I'm excited that the Washington Capitals are moving on in the playoffs. It would be great if Ottawa won since it's the only Canadian team left. I think that New York will win tomorrow night. 

I was thinking today that Pekka Rinne has been talked about as an awesome goalie all year. I wonder if Nashville will take the cup.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> I don't respect them that way. I gave my reasons as to why, the Bruins were very fortunate to win the cup almost as fortunate if not more fortunate than Pittsburgh beating Detroit to win the cup a couple years ago. Seems like we're in a watered down era where any team can win thanks to the cap leveling the playing field and watering down the on ice product from season to season. The NHL has had 6 different cup winners since the lockout and this season will mark 7. Detroit has been a dominant team since the early 90's, they haven't missed the playoffs in about 22 years and have won 4 cups and been atop the league standings most every year in that time frame.


I didn't expect you to respect the 2011 Bruins the way you respect the dominance the Red Wings have showed in the past 2 decades. No other team can match them. Was Tampa's Cup win in 2004 a fluke because they hadn't really been a serious threat in previous years? If you say it was, I just dunno what else to say lol.

Do you really think I couldn't go through all the playoff games that Detroit won in '97, '98, '02 and '08...and not pick out multiple spots where Detroit got a fortunate bounce that led to them winning a game? Come on...

If you want to say they got lucky, fine. But a team winning the Cup, that finishes 7th overall and has a better than +50 goal differential...that had been a win away from three consecutive Conference finals...that's not a fluke.


----------



## Christa25

I don't understand why someone would argue whether or not a team winning was a "fluke". Seriously, 2 pages? C'mon!


----------



## Ironpain

The Bruins have a young line, they have the experience, just because they don't repeat back to back doesn't mean there won't come a period where they won't win again, next year is a whole new season, things change, you can't simply count em out and think they got lucky one year, so they won't do it again, there could be a 2 year or a 5 year wait, if they draft right, keep Thomas healthy etc sure they can come back again, Christa's right, what is this about flukes?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> I thank GOD every time the "experts" don't pick Boston lol.
> The Bruins finished 8th overall in 2011. They had the best goalie and were, by far, the best team during 5 on 5 play, so if they weren't on the experts radar, shame on them.
> 
> The Bruins and Habs series are always close. And they didn't have to play Pittsburgh because Tampa beat them...the same Tampa team that Boston beat in the East final. Then they went and outscored Vancouver 21 to 3 in their 4 wins during the Cup final.
> And please don't tell me about other teams injuries. The Bruins won last year without their best player, Marc Savard(a 90 point player), and Nathan Horton.
> 
> Again, when you win the Cup, it's never a fluke. I can't even say the 1993 Canadiens Cup win was a fluke, and I'm a Bruins fan. They won.


It took Tampa 7 games to finish off the Penguins last year playing the entire series without Crosby, Malkin, or Cooke who is one of the best pkers in the league. It took Tampa 7 games to beat a team with Mark Letesu as the number 1 center and it took Boston 7 games to beat said team. I'm also in the "fluke" area of this argument, it wasn't luck how they played, but it was lucky who they got to avoid and what key players were hurt.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> It took Tampa 7 games to finish off the Penguins last year playing the entire series without Crosby, Malkin, or Cooke who is one of the best pkers in the league. It took Tampa 7 games to beat a team with Mark Letesu as the number 1 center and it took Boston 7 games to beat said team. I'm also in the "fluke" area of this argument, it wasn't luck how they played, but it was lucky who they got to avoid and what key players were hurt.


I couldn't imagine being a fan of the game and making excuses like this.
You make it sound like Stamkos and St. Louis aren't even close to Crosby and Malkin...and that Crosby and Malkin can't be shut down, even when healthy.

Why do they even play the games then? Before the season starts, we should just look at the teams rosters, determine which team has the most top-end talent, and then give them the Cup...because if the team with the most talented individual players doesn't win, then any other team will have just gotten lucky and their Cup win will be tainted.

If Philly loses in the next round, will the team that beat them be considered lucky because they didn't play Pittsburgh?


----------



## Ironpain

You got to love how some fans embarrass the rest of the fan base with their stupidity, They shouldn't even be called fans, shame on them. These idiots took to twitter to call Joel Ward well you know what. http://chirpstory.com/li/6781


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> I couldn't imagine being a fan of the game and making excuses like this.
> You make it sound like Stamkos and St. Louis aren't even close to Crosby and Malkin...and that Crosby and Malkin can't be shut down, even when healthy.
> 
> Why do they even play the games then? Before the season starts, we should just look at the teams rosters, determine which team has the most top-end talent, and then give them the Cup...because if the team with the most talented individual players doesn't win, then any other team will have just gotten lucky and their Cup win will be tainted.
> 
> If Philly loses in the next round, will the team that beat them be considered lucky because they didn't play Pittsburgh?


You missed the point, I was expounding on what the other person said, it wasn't a fluke that they won but how they got there was pretty beneficiary for the Bruins. Also the Philly comment makes no sense because Crosby and Malkin were playing so therefore the Pens have no excuse for losing this year.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> You missed the point, I was expounding on what the other person said, it wasn't a fluke that they won *but how they got there was pretty beneficiary for the Bruins*. Also the Philly comment makes no sense because Crosby and Malkin were playing so therefore the Pens have no excuse for losing this year.


In 2010, the Hawks were lucky that Montreal took out Pittsburgh(9th overall) and Washington(1st overall), which led to them playing a Philly team that finished 19th overall in the NHL...I've never heard anyone say that the Hawks were pretty beneficiary to get the match-up they got.

Boston beat the 14th overall team in Round 1(and their arch-rival, a team with actual ghosts it would seem). In Round 2 they beat the team that finished 3rd overall(beat them in 4 straight). In Round 3 they beat Tampa, a team that finished 7th overall in the NHL. And then to top it off, they beat(and beat up) the team that finished 1st overall, and in their building too.

They weren't lucky to win just because they weren't expected to. Did they catch some breaks? Of course...history is littered with Cup winners who had the bounces go their way.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> In 2010, the Hawks were lucky that Montreal took out Pittsburgh(9th overall) and Washington(1st overall), which led to them playing a Philly team that finished 19th overall in the NHL...I've never heard anyone say that the Hawks were pretty beneficiary to get the match-up they got.
> 
> Boston beat the 14th overall team in Round 1(and their arch-rival, a team with actual ghosts it would seem). In Round 2 they beat the team that finished 3rd overall(beat them in 4 straight). In Round 3 they beat Tampa, a team that finished 7th overall in the NHL. And then to top it off, they beat(and beat up) the team that finished 1st overall, and in their building too.
> 
> They weren't lucky to win just because they weren't expected to. Did they catch some breaks? Of course...history is littered with Cup winners who had the bounces go their way.


Philly really came on that year towards the end and were playing like a top team in the league and if they didn't have horrible goaltending, they would have won the cup...

Vancouver winning the President's trophy in the worst division in hockey isn't all that impressive, its like they get 8 extra gimmie games a year, and yes that's a slight bit of hyperbole but you get the point.

oh and Tampa had Roloson, enough said haha


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I've come to the conclusion that Game 7's are only fun to watch if your favourite team isn't involved...otherwise, they are not fun, but torture.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The 1/5/6/7 seeds in the East move on, the 1/5/6/7 seeds in the West are gone. 
The 2/3/4/8 seeds in the West move on, the 2/3/4/8 seeds in the East are gone.


----------



## intheshadows

I cut out logos and stick them to the wall. As a team gets eliminated, it comes down.


----------



## Christa25

intheshadows said:


> I cut out logos and stick them to the wall. As a team gets eliminated, it comes down.


Hey, that's actually a sweet idea. I'm gonna do that next year. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Christa25

This thread has been awfully quiet the past week. What's up with that?
Soooo, how about that triple OT? I didn't get to finish watching it because I had a massive headache, but triple OT? Awesome!


----------



## Ironpain

This tends to happen with a lot of threads on the sports board, mainly the baseball and hockey ones, the basketball one seems to be active for the most part, I've noticed the same thing, I was under the impression that maybe it was me lol, I don't know, is it just me or does Washington Skate like they have to take a massive dump? 

Reminds me of a kid trying to hold in a pee, it's just weird they get fatigued so easily, they really fought hard against The Rangers, they pushed it hard, I fell asleep watching the game after 12. 

If I had stayed up a few more minutes I would have seen the Brad Richards goal, I woke up with the tv on around 5 in the morning on TSN and saw the goal. must have slept on the remote but when I got up all I heard was RANGERS WIN RANGERS win, that about gave me an epic heart attack haha.


----------



## intheshadows

It kind of sucks working nights. You can't see those games that go that long.


----------



## Christa25

WHAT?! Torts is amazing. One of the best coaches in the NHL right now, if not the best IMO.


----------



## Christa25

Well, why don't you like him?


----------



## falling down

Ponikarovsky finally did something useful.


----------



## Ironpain

I'm rooting on New Jersey to beat the Flyer's, it's a stretch but so far I'm holding out hope, the media is expecting a Flyer's win, I like it when the media is wrong and the team you least expect to win does. Kovalchuck was great, I'm expecting either Parise or Zajac to score the series winner but Ponikarovsky might be the Ward of the game.


----------



## Christa25

So surprising and sad to see the Blues be down 3-0. Although, very impressive for LA. They are playing uneblievable.
Crazy to see a team like LA playing the way they are and having a 3-0 series lead over such a good team in the reg series.
I'm still rooting for Philly. Although I don't really have any opinion on NJ. Don't really like em, but don't dislike 'em either. Bryz looked pretty shaky last night...


----------



## Christa25

THIS THREAD CANNOT DIE!
Come on guys, I don't like coming on here and seeing nothing posted. This is pretty much the only thread I post in.
Blues may be out tomorrow.


----------



## falling down

What the hell happened to god's new team in the NHL the St. Louis Blues? Hitchcock was becoming royalty and now they're about to get swept. WTF?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> What the hell happened to god's new team in the NHL the St. Louis Blues? Hitchcock was becoming royalty and now they're about to get swept. WTF?


Brian Elliott is being exposed as a very average goalie. Losing Halak was big but I think you gotta give credit to LA...they're legit. They are the Flyers of a few years ago, but with Kopitar, Doughty and a goalie.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> Brian Elliott is being exposed as a very average goalie. Losing Halak was big but I think you gotta give credit to LA...they're legit. They are the Flyers of a few years ago, but with Kopitar, Doughty and a goalie.


Nah, Carter and Richards are too douchey to lead the Kings to a cup.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Nah, Carter and Richards are too douchey to lead the Kings to a cup.


They are the only reason I'm cheering against the Kings...hell, they're the reason I'm cheering against the Flyers too, and they don't even play there anymore, haha.


----------



## Ironpain

I have a funny feeling tomorrow's headline will be A Case of the Blues, at least that's how I would put it, first place in the regular season, doesn't guarantee success in the playoff's, The Blues fell victim to high expectation, I don't think Halak would have saved them, he may have made a difference on defense but The Blues weren't mentally prepared for being in the playoff's.


----------



## falling down

Good lord how embarrassing, to be so dominant all season and then dip out in 4 to the 8th place Kings led by Carter and Richards. Phoenix or Nashville better beat the Kings, if I have to watch Carter or Richards hoist a cup, I'm pretty sure I'm going to puke in my mouth and die a little bit inside. I'd like to think that it takes a great deal of integrity in concordance with other variables to be a champion in the NHL and imo Carter and Richards and a few other guys on their team, lack it tremendously.

And what the hell Philly, you smoked Pittsburgh and now you're having trouble with the Devils? Really? wtf :doh


----------



## minimized

Is there such a thing as a higher seed getting past the second round?

I guess the only one I truly had an opinion on was Philly (not counting New York, who still have a tough series), and even their weaknesses were apparent. Not sure that anyone remembers Phoenix as a 3, even though Nashville technically had more points than them, heh. Poor team that can't get a home, they have such heart.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Good lord how embarrassing, to be so dominant all season and then dip out in 4 to the 8th place Kings led by Carter and Richards. Phoenix or Nashville better beat the Kings, if I have to watch Carter or Richards hoist a cup, I'm pretty sure I'm going to puke in my mouth and die a little bit inside. I'd like to think that it takes a great deal of integrity in concordance with other variables to be a champion in the NHL and imo Carter and Richards and a few other guys on their team, lack it tremendously.
> 
> And what the hell Philly, you smoked Pittsburgh and now you're having trouble with the Devils? Really? wtf :doh


Mike Richards was on Team Canada in 2010, that was hard for me, but Patrice Bergeron being on the team cancelled that out for me. :b

Ya gotta know Bettman and the NHL are in absolute dream-land over the possibility of a NY/LA Cup finals...



sprode said:


> Is there such a thing as a higher seed getting past the second round?
> 
> I guess the only one I truly had an opinion on was Philly (not counting New York, who still have a tough series), and even their weaknesses were apparent. Not sure that anyone remembers Phoenix as a 3, even though Nashville technically had more points than them, heh. Poor team that can't get a home, they have such heart.


Even weirder is the winning percentage of road teams. At one point it was 70%, I'm not sure what it is now.


----------



## falling down

If the Rangers win the cup after tonight's game, it's a fluke.


----------



## olesilentone

Looking like a Phoenix win. Do they get underestimated facing Los Angeles? 

For all the flack they get from some quarters for playing boring or relying on Smith, their forward lines are pretty effective, and their top 6 group is pretty solid (especially with Boedker emerging.) Not too much different from either LA or NYR, though I think they have better forward lineups. 

It will be interesting to see tomorrow whether New Jersey pulls it out; they're looking legitimate to me considering teams left. Excellent, vigorous forecheck and a very skilled lineup.


----------



## falling down

What a crap Stanley Cup final it's going to be this year. uke


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, I agree, very crappy. WHYYYYYY?!? I want to be excited for the cup finals dammit, but this is just lame. :cry


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm pulling for Phoenix...they're the Bruins of last year, in terms of having a ton of Canadian players on their team. They're the only team left with a Canadian captain, too.


----------



## falling down

Goodbye Philly, wtf did you do?


----------



## Ironpain

How Humiliating for the Flyer's, here you are, a team that just beat the team that was considered the one to go all the way, you beat Pittsburgh, You've taken out Crosby and Malkin everybody's talking about how you are poised to go all the way, than you just flat out fall apart, :flush


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

:lol I love how cliche athletes can be. Just watched Ilya Kovalchuk get interviewed after last night's win, and he was asked if he'd been watching any of the Rangers/Capitals series:

"Yeah, I have, I actually watched the game the other night and when the Rangers scored with 5 seconds left in the game I thought that was a big turning point for them."

Excellent observation, Ilya, I agree, that was a big turning point.


----------



## Christa25

falling down said:


> Goodbye Philly, wtf did you do?


The team just seemed to collapse. A lot of people seem to be blaming Bryzgalov. It's so easy for people to blame the goalie. While he did play pretty terribly, the rest of the team didn't play so hot either. A lack of Giroux definitely didn't benefit either.


----------



## falling down

Christa25 said:


> The team just seemed to collapse. A lot of people seem to be blaming Bryzgalov. It's so easy for people to blame the goalie. While he did play pretty terribly, the rest of the team didn't play so hot either. A lack of Giroux definitely didn't benefit either.


Giroux wasn't doing much in the series before the suspension though. Laviolette called him the best player in the world in the Pittsburgh series. :no I think it's obvious that the Flyers blew their load early in the series with the Pens. They were so amped up to beat Crosby and Malkin that they emptied the tank before they got to New Jersey.


----------



## Christa25

I have a feeling the Caps are going to take this game and the series...


----------



## falling down

I never expected the Rangers to get out of the 1st round, I hope Washington wins. I want to see AO hoist the cup.


----------



## Christa25

Ugh... AO. :roll


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I don't want Washington to win because while I respect their willingness to block shots and tie up sticks in the slot, it's not a very fun game to watch...that's the same with the Rangers though. I'm kinda liking the Devils...Kovalchuk is playing like it's 2003.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

A rematch of the '94 Eastern Conference Finals would be sweet 
I'm hoping for an LA/NY SCF.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> I don't want Washington to win because while I respect their willingness to block shots and tie up sticks in the slot, it's not a very fun game to watch...that's the same with the Rangers though. I'm kinda liking the Devils...Kovalchuk is playing like it's 2003.


I'm kinda hating all remaining teams and can't wait for the draft to start so I can see who's career is next to be ruined by the Leafs.


----------



## olesilentone

the cheat said:


> I don't want Washington to win because while I respect their willingness to block shots and tie up sticks in the slot, it's not a very fun game to watch...that's the same with the Rangers though. I'm kinda liking the Devils...Kovalchuk is playing like it's 2003.


That's how I see it as well. Los Angeles and New Jersey would make for a good match up I think. I actually want the Rangers least of all to make it - if any team plays the so-called boring style it is them.

If only New Jersey had a real high caliber, mean D-man to pair with Zidlicky, I think they'd be recognized a lot more.

That said, I get a kick out of a good defensive game (as long as there is some real intensity and still a good share of scoring chances), but sort of hope not to see what my mind speculates a Phoenix vs New York series would be like entertainment-wise, other than to see Phoenix win and deflate Rangers fans a bit. They are legitimate team - more than just Mike Smith as they're being talked about, even if he has been the biggest component.


----------



## intheshadows

olesilentone said:


> If only New Jersey had a real high caliber, mean D-man to pair with Zidlicky, I think they'd be recognized a lot more.


they should've froze Scott Stevens...


----------



## intheshadows

I relate to the Sharks... constant dissapointments... Plus i liked them when I was a kid.


----------



## intheshadows

falling down said:


> Nah, Carter and Richards are too douchey to lead the Kings to a cup.


Dustin Brown. 'nuff said.


----------



## olesilentone

intheshadows said:


> they should've froze Scott Stevens...


Basically, yeah. It's still hard for me not to think of them as a defensive powerhouse (even if I barely watched when this was the case, I still have that conception in my head that they must by necessity have such a D-man - my dad is a New Jersey fan first so I would watch them in the playoffs in those years.)


----------



## scaliesmark

God, I can't believe my Flyers pissed the bed against New Jersey like that. It was painful to watch. The offense was nearly absent in comparison to how they usually play, and there's no way that our weak defense was going to make up for it; crap, they've needed the offense to save them most of the season. Improving our D better be priority #1 this offseason.
Eh, here's to next year, 37 and counting, but that's the life of a fan of Philly teams.

Go Kings and Caps, I guess.


----------



## Ironpain

Elimination Time- Rangers or Washington, am I the only one here who thinks the caps skate like they are about to take a massive dump? they have a very slow and unorthodox method of skating, I keep expecting Semin or Ovi to push one out, they play a very boring style of hockey. 

Except for their defense but The cheat covered that, I don't care either way which team wins, I have no interest in a Rangers win and I don't care to see a Rangers, Kings final, Right now I am hoping for a Coyotes vs Devils final, I just have no interest in LA, Rangers, Washington so for me The Coyotes and Devils.


----------



## Christa25

Caps are taking it tonight. Gonna be a close one, obviously, but my prediction is a win for the Caps... don't want them to though.


----------



## Buerhle

Brad. Richards . Ya he is so good. Jeez, shut up already.


----------



## Buerhle

Man, caps deserve to lose this one.


----------



## Christa25

woooooo I was wrong, but I'm happy!
What a great game!
Bye, bye Caps!


----------



## Ironpain

I said I didn't care either way but I will say that I didn't care to see Washington Advance, I just can't get behind the Idea of an Ovi ever hoisting the cup, it's just a horrible thought, I don't care enough about Mike Richards and The LA Kings to worry about them hoisting a cup at this point I would like it to be a Coyotes vs Devils Final, I really feel like if Marty Brodeur is going to retire he deserves one last shot.


----------



## Buerhle

Ironpain said:


> I said I didn't care either way but I will say that I didn't care to see Washington Advance, I just can't get behind the Idea of an Ovi ever hoisting the cup, it's just a horrible thought, I don't care enough about Mike Richards and The LA Kings to worry about them hoisting a cup at this point I would like it to be a Coyotes vs Devils Final, I really feel like if Marty Brodeur is going to retire he deserves one last shot.


:mum

I thought he def had a bad game today.

But, im still holding out hope the caps win it one of these years.

Why does brodeur get more respect than ovechkin? I mean, I realize he has a great career, etc. But I kind of don't get it. Plus I'm very bored and want to talk to somebody bout almost anything.


----------



## intheshadows

The final four....


----------



## falling down

omg, the rangers survive another round, this is just vile and upsetting. never seen a more overrated team in my life outside of lundqvist.


----------



## Christa25

LA and Phoenix tonight. This is going to be a great series. Quick VS. Smith is very exciting!


----------



## falling down

Christa25 said:


> LA and Phoenix tonight. This is going to be a great series. Quick VS. Smith is very exciting!


uke I lost interest after the 1st round ended.

Don't see myself watching much of either remaining series. Although NYR vs NJD subway series might have some great drama and physicality in it. If both teams want to play that type of series, both teams seem intent on boring everyone watching.


----------



## intheshadows

Who woulda thought PHX and LA would be in the conference finals?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> uke I lost interest after the 1st round ended.
> 
> Don't see myself watching much of either remaining series. Although NYR vs NJD subway series might have some great drama and physicality in it. If both teams want to play that type of series, both teams seem intent on boring everyone watching.


If you can watch the Leafs play hockey, you can watch any teams play hockey.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> If you can watch the Leafs play hockey, you can watch any teams play hockey.


At least the Leafs were entertaining for a portion of the season.

Somehow this terribly overrated Ranger team will not die. I tried to watch this game, it was so horrendously boring. The Rags are all Lundqvist.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> At least the Leafs were entertaining for a portion of the season.
> 
> Somehow this terribly overrated Ranger team will not die. I tried to watch this game, it was so horrendously boring. The Rags are all Lundqvist.


I hear ya, after the second period ended, I muted the TV and went onto YouTube and watched highlights of some of the Bruins/Montreal series of last year. There's a user on there, I think it's "dafoomie", tons of 2011 playoff highlights.


----------



## rymo

GO Rangers!


----------



## Ironpain

Hey at least there was a Jay's came on last night, even though we got beaten by The Rays 7-1 but at least it gave me a chance to switch over from that horrendously boring game, Broedeur at one point made an old school Brodeur save and I thought okay here we go but neither team to be honest excited me. I just don't want to see The Rangers and LA in the finals.


----------



## Christa25

the cheat said:


> I hear ya, after the second period ended, I muted the TV and went onto YouTube and watched highlights of some of the Bruins/Montreal series of last year. There's a user on there, I think it's "dafoomie", tons of 2011 playoff highlights.


Thanks!


----------



## Buerhle

intheshadows said:


> Who woulda thought PHX and LA would be in the conference finals?


No kidding.


----------



## Ironpain

Phoenix in particular Mike Smith looks like it's becoming a victim of it's own hype, the pressure is on now and they seem to be falling apart, Was Chicago that bad or is LA just that good? I would have to go with the later. 

Mike Smith made some great saves in the first round, so what's going on now? They look fatigued and frustrated, I didn't really see what happened all I saw was Mike Smith Wacking Dustin Brown with the stick and Brown being called for a diving penalty I did see him go down but I missed the part where he apparently dived.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Kings are just simply locked in. The Coyotes might be a little to happy to just be there, the Kings have veterans now who've been to a Cup final, a goalie who has been good for years, not just this year...and a coach that knows how to motivate and get guys to buy in to what he's selling(see: 2004 Calgary Flames).


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> The Kings are just simply locked in. The Coyotes might be a little to happy to just be there, the Kings have veterans now who've been to a Cup final, a goalie who has been good for years, not just this year...and a coach that knows how to motivate and get guys to buy in to what he's selling(see: 2004 Calgary Flames).


Or quite simply, somebody has to win. That's how these final 4 teams feel to me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Or quite simply, somebody has to win. That's how these final 4 teams feel to me.


I know you hate Richards and Carter, but it's hard not to respect a team that has gone 10-1 against the #1, #2 and #3 seeds in the West...if they go on to knock off the #1 seed in the East...that's pretty remarkable, I think.

I also like it because I get to think of Brian Burke and his whole "we don't want to be an 8th seed and get our butt's kicked" speech.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> I know you hate Richards and Carter, but it's hard not to respect a team that has gone 10-1 against the #1, #2 and #3 seeds in the West...if they go on to knock off the #1 seed in the East...that's pretty remarkable, I think.
> 
> I also like it because I get to think of Brian Burke and his whole "we don't want to be an 8th seed and get our butt's kicked" speech.


You seem to have a lot of pent up angst towards the Toronto Maple Leafs organization, you're starting to sound like the trolls that infest the TSN website just to trash the Leafs and their fans.

Good for LA, but I have almost completely lost all interest in the remaining teams especially in the West. 4 teams playing boring hockey.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> You seem to have a lot of pent up angst towards the Toronto Maple Leafs organization, you're starting to sound like the trolls that infest the TSN website just to trash the Leafs and their fans.
> 
> Good for LA, but I have almost completely lost all interest in the remaining teams especially in the West. 4 teams playing boring hockey.


Not the Maple Leafs, per se, it's more about Brian Burke for me. I actively cheered against Toronto for a few years because, as a Bruins fan, the worse they did, the better it was for the Bruins present and future.

Now, I feel bad for their fans...only for having Brian Burke as a GM though...

That's cool, I understand...it seems to be the general complaint. I still watch though because I like to witness history.


----------



## Ironpain

THE KINGS are one win away from a Western Conference Final, What an epic fail if the Coyotes lose Sunday (lol I just realized they play tomorrow I thought they were playing on Friday) , people will say their season was a fluke and that Mike Smith was overrated, Phoenix got too excited, they've lost their edge, LA just wants it more, Phoenix looks tired. 

I'll be amazed if they win Sunday but even than they'd be down 3 games to 1, next time they might not get so lucky so they better hope that if they win Sunday that they have the momentum to change things around which is not likely to happen, LA is coming hard and fast. 

The Devils though are battling back quite hard in their series, they've tied it up, I don't see any give in either team, they might take it to a game 7 but only if Kovalchuck, Parise and Brodeur can stay consistent. A Devils vs LA match, Past meets future, The Young new face of the goalie in Quick vs The Hall of fame Veteran Brodeur.


----------



## SAgirl

I am excited to see LA win tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait to see LA and New York play for the Stanley Cup (if it all goes the way that I want it to).


----------



## Christa25

The fact that it's likely going to be NYR and LA in the finals makes me want to vomit...


----------



## Ironpain

Rising questions tonight, will LA win tonight or t give up a 3-1 series lead and ultimately choke? Will the only cups Jeff Carter and Mike Richards drink out of be coffee cups, Will the Cup see the Dessert Heat? Will New York Choke too on it's hype?


----------



## Christa25

LA will win... they have too good a road record not to.


----------



## intheshadows

anybody growing a playoff beard?


----------



## Ironpain

I've tried to grow a playoff beard but it's hard, my beards always end up looking messy and being itchy, I might as well just buy a fake beard, right now there's no team worth wearing the beard for, this is going to be the most boring Stanley Cup.


----------



## free thinker

I think the Kings must have access to the drug stash of Michael Jackson's doctor. Afterall, they are in L.A.! Seriously, people should be questioning why such a mediocre team has suddenly become invincible. Don Cherry summed it up a week ago when he said that the KIngs are playing like they are desperate. Yeah, desperate like a heroin addict! I think it's time the NHL implemented a drug testing policy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> I think the Kings must have access to the drug stash of Michael Jackson's doctor. Afterall, they are in L.A.! Seriously, people should be questioning why such a mediocre team has suddenly become invincible. Don Cherry summed it up a week ago when he said that the KIngs are playing like they are desperate. Yeah, desperate like a heroin addict! I think it's time the NHL implemented a drug testing policy.


That's the beauty of playoff hockey. If you prefer predictability, I suggest basketball. :b

The regular season is to determine seeding's and nothing more. The playoffs are nothing like the regular season. You're matched up against one team for two weeks, with the same travel schedule as you...during the regular season, you'll play 6 or 7 different teams in that time frame, some of whom are tired, jet-lagged, some of whom are not, along with many other factors that determine who will win a random regular season game. 
It's just not a good indicator of potential playoff success anymore, the way it used to be. It still can be, I suppose, for a very great team. But those hardly exist now. The closest would be Pittsburgh but even they are still as beatable, in the playoffs, as the other top tier teams.


----------



## free thinker

the cheat said:


> It's just not a good indicator of potential playoff success anymore, the way it used to be. It still can be, I suppose, for a very great team. But those hardly exist now. The closest would be Pittsburgh but even they are still as beatable, in the playoffs, as the other top tier teams.


Really? Are you saying there's little relationship between regular season standings(season points and their seed # in conference) and playoff success(a Stanley Cup champion)? Let's look at the statistics from the final NHL standings of the past six years, going back as far as the year after the strike.

2011 - Stanley Cup winner, Boston Bruins, 103 pts., 3 seed
2010 - Stanley Cup winner, Chicago Black Hawks, 112 pts., 2 seed
2009 - Stanley Cup winner, Pittsburgh Penguins, 99 pts., 4 seed
2008 - Stanley Cup winner, Detroit Red Wings, 115 pts., 1 seed
2007 - Stanley Cup winner, Anaheim Ducks, 110 pts., 2 seed
2006 - Stanley Cup winner, Carolina Hurricanes, 112 pts., 2 seed

If you average the regular season statistics from the last six Stanley Cup winners, they had 108.5 pts. and were seeded 2.3 going into the playoffs. Now, compare that to the L.A. Kings, who had only 95 pts. during the regular season and were seeded 8th going into the playoffs. Obviously, if we use past statistics to make a determination on the potential success of L.A. in the playoffs, the expectation for success would be quite low. One very plausible explanation as to why the likelihood of failure hasn't occurred is as a result of drug use.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> Really? Are you saying there's little relationship between regular season standings(season points and their seed # in conference) and playoff success(a Stanley Cup champion)? Let's look at the statistics from the final NHL standings of the past six years, going back as far as the year after the strike.
> 
> 2011 - Stanley Cup winner, Boston Bruins, 103 pts., 3 seed
> 2010 - Stanley Cup winner, Chicago Black Hawks, 112 pts., 2 seed
> 2009 - Stanley Cup winner, Pittsburgh Penguins, 99 pts., 4 seed
> 2008 - Stanley Cup winner, Detroit Red Wings, 115 pts., 1 seed
> 2007 - Stanley Cup winner, Anaheim Ducks, 110 pts., 2 seed
> 2006 - Stanley Cup winner, Carolina Hurricanes, 112 pts., 2 seed
> 
> If you average the regular season statistics from the last six Stanley Cup winners, they had 108.5 pts. and were seeded 2.3 going into the playoffs. Now, compare that to the L.A. Kings, who had only 95 pts. during the regular season and were seeded 8th going into the playoffs. Obviously, if we use past statistics to make a determination on the potential success of L.A. in the playoffs, the expectation for success would be quite low. One very plausible explanation as to why the likelihood of failure hasn't occurred is as a result of drug use.


I'm not saying there is little relationship between regular season standings and winning the Cup(which the Kings have not done yet)...what I'm saying is it's not uncommon for lower seeded teams in the regular season to advance deep into the playoffs. It happens every year, higher seeded teams losing early, lower seeded teams going deep. The way the Kings have done it, by going 12-2 and beating the 1,2,3 seeds in the West, is certainly uncommon..in fact, it's never happened before. 
But I look at the Kings and don't see a typical 8th seed. They started the year without Drew Doughty, didn't yet have Jeff Carter, and had a coaching change. For LA, the difference between 95 points/8th seed, and 99 points/3rd seed, over 82 games, is 1 more regulation win, and losing 2 more games in OT instead of regulation. Is that how small the difference is between a good team and a mediocre team? Not to mention the Kings had the second best defensive team in the NHL this year.

I guess I just don't see them as a mediocre team, even though they had mediocre stretches throughout the regular season.


----------



## Ironpain

I had a dream that Gary Bettman started running the NHL like the WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment formerly known as the WWF for those who didn't grow up watching it) that him and a team of writers decided who was going to make it to the playoffs and ultimately who would win, the fans didn't know what was going on though,Gary Bettman was controlling the outcome of the game and some teams were purposely choking, Toronto signed a contract waiving away their right to a playoff spot.


----------



## free thinker

the cheat said:


> For LA, the difference between 95 points/8th seed, and 99 points/3rd seed, over 82 games, is 1 more regulation win, and losing 2 more games in OT instead of regulation. Is that how small the difference is between a good team and a mediocre team?


To say that 99 pts. is a true indication of the #3 seed is rather disingenous since there were five teams in the Western Conference that had over 100 pts. Phoenix only got the #3 seed because they won their division. If the winner of the Pacific Division had only amassed 85 pts. during the regular season they would still have been the #3 seed.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/standings

I'm suspicious of the Kings success not simply because of the fact that they have won three series against teams seeded higher than them but because of the ease in which they have won the three series and by the consistency and endurance they have shown. I've never seen a team that plays at such a high level of intensity game after game for 14 games without having what one could consider an off game. It isn't normal. Humans don't respond that way naturally.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> To say that 99 pts. is a true indication of the #3 seed is rather disingenous since there were five teams in the Western Conference that had over 100 pts. Phoenix only got the #3 seed because they won their division. If the winner of the Pacific Division had only amassed 85 pts. during the regular season they would still have been the #3 seed.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/standings
> 
> I'm suspicious of the Kings success not simply because of the fact that they have won three series against teams seeded higher than them but because of the ease in which they have won the three series and by the consistency and endurance they have shown. I've never seen a team that plays at such a high level of intensity game after game for 14 games without having what one could consider an off game. It isn't normal. Humans don't respond that way naturally.


So then what's a worthy point total for a division winner? The 2009 Penguins had 99 points and won the Cup...if they won 2 less games that season, would they have suddenly been mediocre? That's the danger of using point totals from the regular season to determine how a team should, or shouldn't do, in the playoffs. 
More important things are: what team are you playing? Are you healthy? Are they healthy? Is your goalie better than their goalie? Do they have much more pressure/expectations than you? How will they handle it?

I will assume you've watched a lot of hockey in your life, when I ask...you must have seen plenty of teams that had an up and down regular season and then went on to go on a deep playoff run? Everything just comes together. It's not like the Kings don't have talent, in fact, they were a popular pick to represent the West for the Cup...just, before the season started.


----------



## free thinker

the cheat said:


> So then what's a worthy point total for a division winner? The 2009 Penguins had 99 points and won the Cup...if they won 2 less games that season, would they have suddenly been mediocre?


The 2009 Penguins made major changes during the month of Februray of that year which resulted in a transformed team. They went 18-3-2 after the changes. In other words, they were the best team in the league from February forward. Can the Kings make an even remotely similar claim? I don't think so. For the record, the Kings were 16-11-5 from February on. In addition, the Kings were only 13-10-8 on the road during the regular season. Now miraculously, they are 8-0 on the road in the playoffs. If that isn't fishy, I don't know what is.



> More important things are: what team are you playing? Are you healthy? Are they healthy? Is your goalie better than their goalie? Do they have much more pressure/expectations than you? How will they handle it?


These are all factors that professional oddsmakers consider when they assess how well teams will do during the playoffs. These oddsmakers however, didn't predict that L.A. would beat either Vancouver or St. Louis, let alone demolish them.



> I will assume you've watched a lot of hockey in your life


Only about half a century worth.



> I ask...you must have seen plenty of teams that had an up and down regular season and then went on to go on a deep playoff run? Everything just comes together.


Yes, it does happen that teams with average regular seasons do go on to have successful playoff runs. But, do teams who have average regular seasons go on to completely dominate the playoffs and win the championship? Not that I can recall.



> It's not like the Kings don't have talent, in fact, they were a popular pick to represent the West for the Cup...just, before the season started.


A popular pick to represent the West? Really? Aren't you exaggerating a bit? I looked up two NHL pre-season predictions which ranked them as 12th(5th in the West) and 10th in the league.

http://www.thefastertimes.com/hocke...n-finally-over-preseason-predictions-2011-12/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> The 2009 Penguins made major changes during the month of Februray of that year which resulted in a transformed team. They went 18-3-2 after the changes. In other words, they were the best team in the league from February forward. Can the Kings make an even remotely similar claim? I don't think so. For the record, the Kings were 16-11-5 from February on. In addition, the Kings were only 13-10-8 on the road during the regular season. Now miraculously, they are 8-0 on the road in the playoffs. If that isn't fishy, I don't know what is.


LA went 18-13-10 on the road, but even then it doesn't truly represent what you think it should, because those 41 road games weren't all against Vancouver, St. Louis and Phoenix.
Also, you can cite the changes Pittsburgh made, but then why can you ignore the changes LA made. Since firing their coach and hiring Darryl Sutter(a coach who has done this before with the 2004 Flames), they went 25-13-11. They also add a 40 goal scorer in Jeff Carter, reuniting him with Mike Richards, two key players(that I don't even like) who led the Flyers to the Cup final in 2010.



> Yes, it does happen that teams with average regular seasons do go on to have successful playoff runs. But, do teams who have average regular seasons go on to completely dominate the playoffs and win the championship? Not that I can recall.


Like I said, it's very common for average regular season teams to make deep playoff runs, but it's very uncommon for a team to do it the way LA has. It's never been done the way they've done it. My first thought as to how they're doing it certainly isn't drugs, though. I know enough about hockey that I'm able to look at their current team, realize it wasn't the team they had all year, and can thus understand why they look so good...because, they are. They also have the current best goalie in the world...that helps a little.



> A popular pick to represent the West? Really? Aren't you exaggerating a bit? I looked up two NHL pre-season predictions which ranked them as 12th(5th in the West) and 10th in the league.
> 
> http://www.thefastertimes.com/hocke...n-finally-over-preseason-predictions-2011-12/


I dunno about you, but being ranked 5th out 15 teams would imply, to me, that they'd be a popular pick to represent the West. 
I just think you're placing far too much value on their regular season. This isn't the team that played those 82 games...that's why I said in my first post that the regular season is for seeding and nothing else. The playoffs are a brand new season.


----------



## free thinker

the cheat said:


> LA went 18-13-10 on the road, but even then it doesn't truly represent what you think it should, because those 41 road games weren't all against Vancouver, St. Louis and Phoenix.


You aren't helping your case any by pointing this out. The fact that the KIngs' 8-0 road playoff record has come against these three quality teams makes the feat even more remarkable. During the regular season they would have played many more teams that weren't nearly as good as these three. Also, don't forget that of those 41 road games, the Kings only won 18 of them while losing 23.



> Also, you can cite the changes Pittsburgh made, but then why can you ignore the changes LA made. Since firing their coach and hiring Darryl Sutter(a coach who has done this before with the 2004 Flames), they went 25-13-11.


The 25-13-11 record of Sutter isn't all that impressive when you consider that the record of wins and losses is actually 25 wins and 24 losses. It's a far cry from their current 12 wins and 2 loss playoff record.



> I dunno about you, but being ranked 5th out 15 teams would imply, to me, that they'd be a popular pick to represent the West.


Right. :roll If you weren't aware, one of the definitions of the term "popular" is: "commonly held or prevalent." A team would only be considered a "popular" pick to represent the West if they were a favorite or co-favorite to win the conference. Obviously, being ranked 5th the Kings don't even come close to qualifying as a favorite, co-favorite, or "popular" pick. If you are intent on using the term "popular" you could rightly say the Kings were the popular choice to finish 5th not 1st.



> I just think you're placing far too much value on their regular season. This isn't the team that played those 82 games


I certainly agree with you when you say they aren't the same team they were during the regular season. They are so greatly different than they were during the regular season that everyone should be questioning exactly how such a major transformation could have taken place.



> ...that's why I said in my first post that the regular season is for seeding and nothing else. The playoffs are a brand new season.


In statistics, they use the term "correlation" to indicate a relationship between variables. Based on years of hockey statistics, including the statistics I have provided for Stanley Cup champions for the last six years, a strong correlation exists between teams who do very well during the regular season and those who win the Cup. Your Kings' team doesn't fit the correlation. But in addition, and more importantly, it isn't simply the fact they are winning their series against the best teams in their conference, but that they are winning their series so easily. This should be raising a red flag to everyone.

If you are going to continue to insist that the regular season isn't a strong indicator of a team's ability to be very successful in the playoffs, then you are going to need to provide evidence which will show there isn't a correlation between those teams who finish near the top of the regular season standings and those who win the Cup (or those who win three series with ease).

People are quick to suggest the use of banned substances when an American cyclist unexpectedly wins the Tour de France race(and with good reason as tests later confirmed this suspicion), yet no one seems to question how a team, which loses more games than it wins during the regular season(40-42), suddenly becomes invincible.


----------



## Ironpain

New Jersey upsets New York in overtime to head to the Stanley cup final. Suck on that Gary Bettman lol, someone won't be getting their subway series match up, I'm really happy for Martin Brodeur one of if not the most down to earth guy in the game, a real class act


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> You aren't helping your case any by pointing this out. The fact that the KIngs' 8-0 road playoff record has come against these three quality teams makes the feat even more remarkable. During the regular season they would have played many more teams that weren't nearly as good as these three. Also, don't forget that of those 41 road games, the Kings only won 18 of them while losing 23.


Ughhh, you're making me do research. :b The Kings actually went 3-2-2 in Vancouver, St. Louis and Phoenix during the regular season, which is a pretty good record. But listen, you're missing my point, I think. If the Kings go into San Jose and lose to them on November 7th 2011, does that mean very much when you're comparing the Kings against the Canucks on April 11th, 2012?



> The 25-13-11 record of Sutter isn't all that impressive when you consider that the record of wins and losses is actually 25 wins and 24 losses. It's a far cry from their current 12 wins and 2 loss playoff record.


It's a far cry from 25-24 to 12-2, but that's because you're comparing 49 games against 14...I'm willing to bet in those 49 games, the Kings had a very good stretch. In fact, between March 11 and March 30, the Kings went 8-2...against teams like Chicago, Detroit, Nashville, San Jose, and St. Louis.



> Right. :roll If you weren't aware, one of the definitions of the term "popular" is: "commonly held or prevalent." A team would only be considered a "popular" pick to represent the West if they were a favorite or co-favorite to win the conference. Obviously, being ranked 5th the Kings don't even come close to qualifying as a favorite, co-favorite, or "popular" pick. If you are intent on using the term "popular" you could rightly say the Kings were the popular choice to finish 5th not 1st.


Well I certainly didn't mean that analysts were all picking LA as an obvious choice to come out of the West, but I'm sure if, pre-season, you told those analyst's that LA would go on to win the West, they wouldn't react with shock. I imagine they'd say "Yep, I could see that if they play to their potential."



> I certainly agree with you when you say they aren't the same team they were during the regular season. They are so greatly different than they were during the regular season that everyone should be questioning exactly how such a major transformation could have taken place.


I have been questioning how they have done it...but drugs would be last on my list. Maybe Mike Richards would, but the only drug Drew "Doughnut" Doughty is doing is pot.



> In statistics, they use the term "correlation" to indicate a relationship between variables. Based on years of hockey statistics, including the statistics I have provided for Stanley Cup champions for the last six years, a strong correlation exists between teams who do very well during the regular season and those who win the Cup. Your Kings' team doesn't fit the correlation. But in addition, and more importantly, it isn't simply the fact they are winning their series against the best teams in their conference, but that they are winning their series so easily. This should be raising a red flag to everyone.


Hockey wasn't invented in 2006. Stuff happens...and this certainly isn't my Kings team, I'm only defending them against your accusation of drugs being the reason. I actually thought you were just joking around...maybe you are? I dunno.



> If you are going to continue to insist that the regular season isn't a strong indicator of a team's ability to be very successful in the playoffs, then you are going to need to provide evidence which will show there isn't a correlation between those teams who finish near the top of the regular season standings and those who win the Cup (or those who win three series with ease).


Sure, it's a strong indicator. But all a strong indicator gets you is a promise of at least 7 games against another team. I never said finishing high in the standings isn't a sign of a good team, only that it means nothing once the playoffs start...because that's true. Playing better than another team did against the rest of the league means nothing if you don't play better then said team, when it's your turn to play them...



> People are quick to suggest the use of banned substances when an American cyclist unexpectedly wins the Tour de France race(and with good reason as tests later confirmed this suspicion), yet no one seems to question how a team, which loses more games than it wins during the regular season(40-42), suddenly becomes invincible.


If you think the Kings are on drugs, then that's cool...I won't debate with you about that anymore lol it's kinda pointless...


----------



## falling down

Goodbye stupid overrated Rags.


----------



## Christa25

This thread is wack!
I like my hockey and I know my hockey but I don't know all these stats.
You guys are ca-razay!


----------



## intheshadows

Will the Kings win their first ever Stanley Cup, or will Martin Brodeur (and the Devils?) have one last kick at the can?


----------



## falling down

Devils FTW, they are powered by Ponikarovsky power.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Devils run kinda ruined my whole Parise-to-Boston dreams...maybe...


----------



## free thinker

the cheat said:


> The Kings actually went 3-2-2 in Vancouver, St. Louis and Phoenix during the regular season, which is a pretty good record.


I'd say getting 8 pts in 7 road games against those teams during the regular season is decent but the Kings still lost 4 times as compared with no losses during the 8 games with these teams during the playoffs. Such a discrepancy is way beyond normal.



> But listen, you're missing my point, I think. If the Kings go into San Jose and lose to them on November 7th 2011, does that mean very much when you're comparing the Kings against the Canucks on April 11th, 2012?


Obviously, a team's regular season record on the road is the best indicator one can use to determine how well a team plays away from home. The Kings should be considered a decent road team but they aren't as extraordinary as their current playoff record suggests.



> It's a far cry from 25-24 to 12-2, but that's because you're comparing 49 games against 14...I'm willing to bet in those 49 games, the Kings had a very good stretch. In fact, between March 11 and March 30, the Kings went 8-2...against teams like Chicago, Detroit, Nashville, San Jose, and St. Louis.


Actually, any decent team should have at least one good stretch during the course of the regular season. The fact is, the more games that are played, the better the chance a team has of having a successful streak. It is far more challenging for a team to achieve it during a pre-determined period of time like the playoffs, than to cherry pick the stretch from the regular season after it has been concluded. For instance, if we use a period of 14 games to look for a successful stretch during a team's regular season, we would find 69 possible sets of 14 games (games 1-14, 2-15...69-82). In having 69 opportunities, a team has much better odds of achieving a successful stretch than they would during the much shorter playoff period.



> Well I certainly didn't mean that analysts were all picking LA as an obvious choice to come out of the West, but I'm sure if, pre-season, you told those analyst's that LA would go on to win the West, they wouldn't react with shock. I imagine they'd say "Yep, I could see that if they play to their potential."


The analysts wouldn't have ruled out the possibility that the Kings could win the West, but they certainly weren't the "popular" choice to win the West as you had suggested they were.



> I have been questioning how they have done it...but drugs would be last on my list.Maybe Mike Richards would.


I'd like to hear the other possibilities on your list. The truth is, every sport has had problems with banned drugs. In 2003, 104 baseball players tested positive for banned substances. In 2005, 111 NFL players tested positive. According to this former NHL player, it is prevalent in hockey. 
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/story/2011/11/05/sp-laraque-nhl.html

In my opinion, one day in late February, after the team had had a disappointing month and with the team struggling for its life to make the playoffs, someone suggested using banned substances. Maybe it was Mike Richards as you said. The problem was, they had to wait until the NHL's final drug testing of the regular season had been completed. According to the article in the link above, unannounced testing for banned substances takes place 3 times during the regular season. They don't test during the playoffs.



> the only drug Drew "Doughnut" Doughty is doing is pot.


And you know this how?



> I actually thought you were just joking around...maybe you are? I dunno.


I was definitely joking about the involvement of Michael Jackson's doctor. However, I am quite serious in my belief that the Kings' current extraordinary play is a result of the use of performance-enhancing drugs. This story will get out eventually and the news of it will be big, very big. Since the Kings won't be able to take the drugs during the regular season, it will be interesting to see how well they perform next season. My bet is not that well.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> I'd say getting 8 pts in 7 road games against those teams during the regular season is decent but the Kings still lost 4 times as compared with no losses during the 8 games with these teams during the playoffs. Such a discrepancy is way beyond normal.


You must understand that there is a difference in effort/desperation levels when comparing regular season games and playoffs. They lost two times in OT/shoot-outs...you can't carry that over and say it's truly indicative of how they might have performed if those games were in the playoffs.



> The Kings should be considered a decent road team but they aren't as extraordinary as their current playoff record suggests.


That logic only applies to regular season road games, is what I'm saying.



> Actually, any decent team should have at least one good stretch during the course of the regular season. The fact is, the more games that are played, the better the chance a team has of having a successful streak. It is far more challenging for a team to achieve it during a pre-determined period of time like the playoffs, than to cherry pick the stretch from the regular season after it has been concluded. For instance, if we use a period of 14 games to look for a successful stretch during a team's regular season, we would find 69 possible sets of 14 games (games 1-14, 2-15...69-82). In having 69 opportunities, a team has much better odds of achieving a successful stretch than they would during the much shorter playoff period.


I know all of that, but none of it means that the Kings can't play as well as they have been, without drugs.



> The analysts wouldn't have ruled out the possibility that the Kings could win the West, but they certainly weren't the "popular" choice to win the West as you had suggested they were.


I believe I said "a popular choice", not "the popular choice", and while that seems like a small thing, it means a lot in this setting. The way you were describing the Kings, you made it sound like nothing was expected of them this year. In fact, I believe their regular season was the anomaly, not their current run.



> I'd like to hear the other possibilities on your list. The truth is, every sport has had problems with banned drugs. In 2003, 104 baseball players tested positive for banned substances. In 2005, 111 NFL players tested positive. According to this former NHL player, it is prevalent in hockey.
> http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/story/2011/11/05/sp-laraque-nhl.html
> 
> In my opinion, one day in late February, after the team had had a disappointing month and with the team struggling for its life to make the playoffs, someone suggested using banned substances. Maybe it was Mike Richards as you said. The problem was, they had to wait until the NHL's final drug testing of the regular season had been completed. According to the article in the link above, unannounced testing for banned substances takes place 3 times during the regular season. They don't test during the playoffs.


I just can't debate conspiracy theories, especially one that involves a sports team gathering together and doing banned drugs collectively.



> And you know this how?


...asks the guy who just claimed that the Kings team got together and did drugs to avoid missing the playoffs. 
I don't want to sound like a jerk here, but it's unavoidable when someone says "I know people who know people" lol but I do...a friend of a friend was drafted into the NHL back in a mid-round during the Crosby draft and in hockey circles, these things get around. It's become kinda well-known that Doughty and Wayne Simmonds(before he got traded) love to smoke weed.



> I was definitely joking about the involvement of Michael Jackson's doctor. However, I am quite serious in my belief that the Kings' current extraordinary play is a result of the use of performance-enhancing drugs. This story will get out eventually and the news of it will be big, very big. Since the Kings won't be able to take the drugs during the regular season, it will be interesting to see how well they perform next season. My bet is not that well.


Well, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this. I think the Kings under-achieved most of the year, made a big trade and changed coaches...caught a tired, pressured Canucks team at the right time...caught the Blues without Halak...and then a Coyotes team that was too happy to be there until it was too late...

I'm actually picking NJ to win the Cup...and then this Kings run will be only a little better than the 2006 Oilers, or 2004 Flames.


----------



## Onomatopoeia




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^I like the last one! :yes


----------



## free thinker

> You must understand that there is a difference in effort/desperation levels when comparing regular season games and playoffs. They lost two times in OT/shoot-outs...you can't carry that over and say it's truly indicative of how they might have performed if those games were in the playoffs.


Obviously, the difference in effort levels between the regular season and playoffs affects both teams. Furthermore, if you are making the argument for devaluing the significance of the two regular season losses in Phoenix that went into an OT and a shootout, then why aren't you also devaluing the significance of the win the Kings got in Vancouver in a shootout. It goes both ways.



> That logic only applies to regular season road games, is what I'm saying.


Then why aren't other teams in the playoffs winning on the road with the same success as the Kings? You might want to check out the link below if you think that a team's road record during the regular season isn't important. Here's an excerpt: " Since the lockout, 17 teams have made the playoffs with road records at or below .500. *Of those teams, 12 lost in the first round*. In 2008-09 alone, 5 teams with road records at or below .500 made the playoffs and all 5 lost in the first round, with three of them getting swept in 4 games. That's 70.6% of teams with a poor road record that lost in the first round, compared to 45.6% with a road record above .500. Three more of those 17 teams made it to the second round before bowing out."
http://blogs.thescore.com/nhl/2012/03/20/detroit-chicago-road-woes-and-playoff-implications/



> I know all of that, but none of it means that the Kings can't play as well as they have been, without drugs.


In refuting your previous comment, I was pointing out to you that it isn't valid to cherry pick a successful stretch during the regular season in order to compare it to a team's successful stretch in the playoffs. The fact that even by using such a blatantly biased method, you were still unable to come close to duplicating the success the Kings have had in the playoffs clearly indicates the vast discrepancy between the results the Kings obtained during the regular season and what they have done during the playoffs. 


> I believe I said "a popular choice", not "the popular choice", and while that seems like a small thing, it means a lot in this setting.


Here's what you said: "they were a popular pick to represent the West for the Cup...just, before the season started." I'm just saying you were exaggerating. I think the use of the word popular is misleading because it suggests they were one of the favorites to go to the Stanley Cup. The link I provided disputes this. A selection of 5th place out of 16 teams is not an indication of being a favorite. In sports, it would be extremely rare to have more than 30% of the field classified as favorites. 


> I just can't debate conspiracy theories, especially one that involves a sports team gathering together and doing banned drugs collectively.


I don't think a massive conspiracy was needed. Based on the statistics and articles I have provided regarding performance-enhancing drugs, there are players on NHL teams who are, or have been, taking performance-enhancing drugs. In the 2003 baseball and 2005 NFL tests, there were on average 3 or 4 players on every team who were found positive. How many more weren't caught? If you have half-a-dozen players taking them it could make the difference between winning or losing. 


> ...asks the guy who just claimed that the Kings team got together and did drugs to avoid missing the playoffs.


My so called "claim" was an opinion, a possible explanation of how it might have happened. Unlike you, I don't claim to know what people are, or are not, doing.



> I don't want to sound like a jerk here, but it's unavoidable when someone says "I know people who know people" lol but I do...a friend of a friend was drafted into the NHL back in a mid-round during the Crosby draft and in hockey circles, these things get around. It's become kinda well-known that Doughty and Wayne Simmonds(before he got traded) love to smoke weed.


So he smokes weed, hasn't almost everyone? Once again I'll ask you, how do you know that "the *only* drug Drew "Doughnut" Doughty is doing is pot?" How can you claim to have such knowledge of someone who isn't even close to you? You certainly don't know that he isn't doing performance-enhancing drugs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> Obviously, the difference in effort levels between the regular season and playoffs affects both teams. Furthermore, if you are making the argument for devaluing the significance of the two regular season losses in Phoenix that went into an OT and a shootout, then why aren't you also devaluing the significance of the win the Kings got in Vancouver in a shootout. It goes both ways.


I'm devaluing just about everything when it comes to regular season vs playoffs. I know the records/stats are indicators...but that's all.



> *Then why aren't other teams in the playoffs winning on the road with the same success as the Kings?* You might want to check out the link below if you think that a team's road record during the regular season isn't important. Here's an excerpt: " Since the lockout, 17 teams have made the playoffs with road records at or below .500. *Of those teams, 12 lost in the first round*. In 2008-09 alone, 5 teams with road records at or below .500 made the playoffs and all 5 lost in the first round, with three of them getting swept in 4 games. That's 70.6% of teams with a poor road record that lost in the first round, compared to 45.6% with a road record above .500. Three more of those 17 teams made it to the second round before bowing out."
> http://blogs.thescore.com/nhl/2012/03/20/detroit-chicago-road-woes-and-playoff-implications/


...uh, because those teams aren't the Kings? :b
And I hate to tell you this but the Kings weren't a .500 or worse road team during the regular season. You can't combine regulation losses and OT/SO losses into one category and call them all losses, because the way the NHL awards points, all regular season losses aren't equal. OT/SO losses are only 0.5 losses...and also 0.5 wins. You can dismiss that, but it's true because a team like the Kings will play differently near the end of regulation when games are tied, knowing that a point would then be in the bank. The Kings road record should be looked at as 23-18.



> In refuting your previous comment, I was pointing out to you that it isn't valid to cherry pick a successful stretch during the regular season in order to compare it to a team's successful stretch in the playoffs. The fact that even by using such a blatantly biased method, you were still unable to come close to duplicating the success the Kings have had in the playoffs clearly indicates the vast discrepancy between the results the Kings obtained during the regular season and what they have done during the playoffs.


Wait, why can't I do that? I was only showing you that a team like the Kings can go on runs, against good teams. Why can't I pick a 10 game stretch during the regular season to demonstrate that? 
Like I've been saying all along, the playoffs are different. Their current 12-2 stretch has come against 3 teams(and it's been a crazy stretch, I've never denied it). But in the 10 game stretch I "cherry-picked" I believe they played 9 different teams.



> Here's what you said: "they were a popular pick to represent the West for the Cup...just, before the season started." I'm just saying you were exaggerating. I think the use of the word popular is misleading because it suggests they were one of the favorites to go to the Stanley Cup. The link I provided disputes this. A selection of 5th place out of 16 teams is not an indication of being a favorite. In sports, it would be extremely rare to have more than 30% of the field classified as favorites.


You know how leading up the regular season, channels like TSN, Sportsnet, The Score...they'll do team by team previews. Every single one of them, that I watched, were very positive about the Kings chances for playoff success.



> I don't think a massive conspiracy was needed. Based on the statistics and articles I have provided regarding performance-enhancing drugs, there are players on NHL teams who are, or have been, taking performance-enhancing drugs. In the 2003 baseball and 2005 NFL tests, there were on average 3 or 4 players on every team who were found positive. How many more weren't caught? If you have half-a-dozen players taking them it could make the difference between winning or losing.
> My so called "claim" was an opinion, a possible explanation of how it might have happened. Unlike you, I don't claim to know what people are, or are not, doing.


If you want to claim NHL players are doing things like that, it's fine...you might even be right. What I will defend against is that this Kings team, mid-season, decided to use banned performance-enhancers, and that it's the reason for their current play. It's unfounded and there are better reasons to explain their play.



> So he smokes weed, hasn't almost everyone? Once again I'll ask you, how do you know that "the *only* drug Drew "Doughnut" Doughty is doing is pot?" How can you claim to have such knowledge of someone who isn't even close to you? You certainly don't know that he isn't doing performance-enhancing drugs.


Okay, I'm willing to admit neither of us know what they are doing, how about that?


----------



## free thinker

> And I hate to tell you this but the Kings weren't a .500 or worse road team during the regular season.


Yes of course, but I was simply providing another example which demonstrates the correlation between the regular season and the playoffs.



> a team like the Kings will play differently near the end of regulation when games are tied, knowing that a point would then be in the bank.


Sure, and other teams would play for the tie near the end of regulation as well.



> Wait, why can't I do that? I was only showing you that a team like the Kings can go on runs, against good teams. Why can't I pick a 10 game stretch during the regular season to demonstrate that?


Yes, the Kings are capable of going on good runs just like any other decent team simply because, as I said earlier, the law of probabilities would suggest that over the course of a six month regular season any decent team has many opportunities to do so. However, cherry-picking a schedule after-the-fact is not a good representation of the likelihood that a team can duplicate such a stretch in the playoffs. For instance, the games played during the regular season have many factors to consider. For one thing, three of the Kings' eight wins were over teams which didn't make the playoffs. The games won against the good teams during the stretch were done at home (except for the road game in Chicago and that was won in a SO). One of the good teams the Kings defeated at home, Detroit, had a terrible away record this season. Cherry-picking allows the "picker" to ignore the losses that occurred before and after the winning stretch. In the case of the Kings' 8-2 stretch, the two games before the stretch were losses in regulation and the game after the ten game stretch was a loss in OT/S.

Having said all that, in my opinion the drug taking may already have begun by the beginning of the six game winning streak on March 11. There certainly wasn't that kind of consistency prior to that date.



> You know how leading up the regular season, channels like TSN, Sportsnet, The Score...they'll do team by team previews. Every single one of them, that I watched, were very positive about the Kings chances for playoff success.


I'm not denying that the Kings were predicted to have a good season. I was only questioning your assertion that they were a common pick to win the West.



> If you want to claim NHL players are doing things like that, it's fine...you might even be right. What I will defend against is that this Kings team, mid-season, decided to use banned performance-enhancers, and that it's the reason for their current play. It's unfounded and there are better reasons to explain their play.


My suggestion was that it was a late-season rather than a mid-season decision but that's a minor point. If the Kings hadn't won their three series in such a dominating fashion, I wouldn't have questioned it. But for a team to play well game-after-game for 14 games(the two games they lost they still outplayed the opposition), and do so without looking fatigued, and win all 8 of their road games, well&#8230;to me it just isn't normal especially for a club who hasn't shown anything approaching this kind of dominance during the regular season. Humans, including hockey players, just don't normally respond that way.



> Okay, I'm willing to admit neither of us know what they are doing, how about that?


Sure, no problem.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

1) Bobby Orr
2A)Nicklas Lidstrom
2B)Ray Bourque
2C)Denis Potvin
5)Paul Coffey
6)Doug Harvey


----------



## billyho

*Why Why Why are you killing this thread Free Thinker?!*

Free Thinker.. Have you ever played a sport, let alone hockey? Do you have any idea what it is like to play 82 games and be physically worn out and then be able to flip the switch and kick it into a higher lever? I am guessing not... 
your allegations of performance enhancing drug use is baseless at best. Just because players stats increase, you automatically attribute it to drug use?! For example, Danny Briere at 5'10" 179# per espn scores under a pt a game in the reg season..643 pts for 813 games, however in the playoffs, he scores slightly over a point a game, 109 pts for 108 games. Are we to automatically think he takes PED's every january to get into shape in the playoffs? have you ever seen him? 
5'10" 179# is a generous estimate, and I've never seen him bloat up ever.

Some players just have 'IT' for the playoffs or for clutch moments. Would you say players who are clutch are so because of PED's or use some other statistical analysis to say they aren't, when in doubt they are really clutch. Messier guaranteed victory, then wen out and scored the only 2 goals for his team.. was he on PED's? (well, maybe he was, he was old and awfully fertile, just ask the ladies along his road trips)

seriously, this is supposed to be a fun thread.. Pulling for Flyers west to kick the crap out of the almost bankrupt devils who will have a parade around their parking lot if they win.. just saying..


----------



## billyho

*sad to see him go*



the cheat said:


> 1) Bobby Orr
> 2A)Nicklas Lidstrom
> 2B)Ray Bourque
> 2C)Denis Potvin
> 5)Paul Coffey
> 6)Doug Harvey


Agree with the first 4, not to familiar with Harvey. Would like to see Mark Howe in there somewhere too, more from having watched him play w the flyers.


----------



## BlazingLazer

So glad the Devils knocked out the Rangers with that goal.

But they have to take this next game vs. the "I never really took them that seriously" Kings. I won't be super-upset or anything if the Kings win, seeing as though it woud be cool that an 8th seeded team just bulldozed through the playofs, ultimately to win the whole thing.



intheshadows said:


> anybody growing a playoff beard?


I'll admit, I don't get (or maybe I do get it, and I just find it stupid) these types of silly practices or superstitions that these players do during the playoffs, like the "playoff beard" or not touching the Prince of Wales or Clarence S. Campbell trophy after you win the Conference Finals. I would just touch the damn thing and shave regularly, like I usually do. It's not gonna curse my team to being eliminated or anything. They need to do away with these types of things.


----------



## Ironpain

The NHL says goodbye to Niklas Lidstrom who retires after 20 seasons with the Detroit Red Wings, a 12 time NHL All Star, seven time winner of The Norris Trophy for best defense man and a 4 time Stanley Cup Champion. Thanks for the memories Lidstrom.

Chuck Norris: Norris Trophy?


----------



## free thinker

billyho said:


> Free Thinker.. Have you ever played a sport, let alone hockey?


I've played and watched sports for far longer than you've lived my friend. It was only because I am so familiar with how professional sports' teams have performed over the years that I felt confident enough to make the assessment I did. The drug-taking accusation I made was by the way, the very first time I have ever come to such a conclusion.



> seriously, this is supposed to be a fun thread


It certainly wasn't my intention to take the "fun" out of the thread. I simply posted my brief opinion, but as it turned out, it became a multi-page debate. Please, feel free to just ignore my previous, serious commentary, and return to the fun discussion. :boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

free thinker said:


> I've played and watched sports for far longer than you've lived my friend. It was only because I am so familiar with how professional sports' teams have performed over the years that I felt confident enough to make the assessment I did. The drug-taking accusation I made was by the way, the very first time I have ever come to such a conclusion.
> 
> It certainly wasn't my intention to take the "fun" out of the thread. I simply posted my brief opinion, but as it turned out, it became a multi-page debate. Please, feel free to just ignore my previous, serious commentary, and return to the fun discussion. :boogie


Just for the record, I had no problem with how you presented your argument against my own.

Let's carry on...

So...how crazy is Tim Thomas, really? Is he entering the "Tyson Zone", where you'd believe almost any story about him that becomes news?


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> Just for the record, I had no problem with how you presented your argument against my own.
> 
> Let's carry on...
> 
> So...how crazy is Tim Thomas, really? Is he entering the "Tyson Zone", where you'd believe almost any story about him that becomes news?


I heard he's planning to take the 2012-2013 season off so I take it they'll put Tukka Rask between the Pipes unless they bring someone up.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> I heard he's planning to take the 2012-2013 season off so I take it they'll put Tukka Rask between the Pipes unless they bring someone up.


As a Bruins fan, I'm happy if he does it, as long as he doesn't count against the salary cap...otherwise, that's dumb. It's definitely Tuukka-time! And Anton Khudobin will be the backup.

But Tim Thomas has lost his mind...this would be unprecedented.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Kings must be on drugs!


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> The Kings must be on drugs!


 Speed :b The Lakers are wishing they were on what ever the Kings are taking lol.


----------



## Christa25

I'm actually happy Thomas won't be playing. I was hoping Tuukka would be starting this upcoming season. He's my favorite.
But what is up with Timmy anyway? First, just packing up and moving to Colorado mid-season, now this? I don't get it...


----------



## Christa25

I find it so funny how there's hardly any traffic in this thread anymore. No one really cares all that much about NJ OR LA. Aha.
Look back to this time last year and this thread was on fiy-ah! 
Anyway, since my beloved Bruins may not be able to call themselves current Stanley Cup Champions after tonight, I thought I would post this... ahhh.. memories of a better time in my life.


----------



## intheshadows

So much for the sweep....


----------



## minimized

Hmm. Well, good for NJ. Losing two OT games at home, one may forgive them for not getting up.

Although losing again at home may be a harsher fate.


----------



## Reinvented

the devils were nearly robbed in this one. what was that penalty for??


----------



## dcamp26

GO BOLTS GO but im all kings in the finals


----------



## BlazingLazer

At least that obnoxious LA crowd can shut up for a little while. Keep it up, Henrique.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## intheshadows




----------



## falling down

MindOverMood said:


>


Win.


----------



## Christa25

Wow, LA Lost a game away... 
The Devils won't give up!


----------



## Reinvented

:evil:evil:evilgo devils:evil:evil:evil


----------



## falling down

Christa25 said:


> Wow, LA Lost a game away...
> The Devils won't give up!


Poni Power.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Christmas in June for this Bruins fans. They resigned Chris Kelly and Colin Campbell's Son today.


----------



## Transcending

3-0 :boogie


----------



## Christa25

Phew. So happy we finally made a deal with Kelly. I was getting worried since they were in talks for so long.
On another note, I am sad. No more hockey until September... wut do?


----------



## Reinvented

Need more hockey :afr


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

After the 2011 playoffs ended, as summer began, the NHL Network(in Canada) replayed the 2010 playoffs in their entirety. I'm hoping this summer, they do it again with the 2011 playoffs. I'm more excited for that then I was for this past Final.

Now there is the awards, draft, and free agency.


----------



## falling down

The draft, July 1 free agency, end game.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

My first bold prediction for next year: Tyler Seguin will outscore Phil Kessel, both in goals and points.


----------



## falling down

I'll take that bet cuz, it won't happen.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> I'll take that bet cuz, it won't happen.


In goals, maybe not...it'll be close. But I think Seguin scores way more points, I'm talking 10 to 20 points more than Kessel.

Talking about next year already, this is going to be a long summer.


----------



## falling down

Yeah, I doubt it.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Can you expand why you think that, or it just because you don't want to believe it to be possible...being a Leaf fan and all, it's gotta be tough.


----------



## anonymid

I don't follow hockey at all anymore, but it's sweet to see a fellow Connecticut native and UMass alum win the Cup. :yes


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> Can you expand why you think that, or it just because you don't want to believe it to be possible...being a Leaf fan and all, it's gotta be tough.


You're obviously baiting, I'll nibble the line for 2 seconds.

The only reason you feel that Seguin will outproduce Kessel next season is out of pure bias. That's the only reason. Tyler Seguin is not Sydney Crosby and the only reason he is doing as well as he is is because of Boston's somewhat stacked crop of forwards. Also, Seguin is still a kid while Kessel is heading for his prime. Seguin had a good season but suggesting he will go more than a point a game at the age of 20-21 next season is somewhat arrogant to suggest.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> You're obviously baiting, I'll nibble the line for 2 seconds.
> 
> The only reason you feel that Seguin will outproduce Kessel next season is out of pure bias. That's the only reason. Tyler Seguin is not Sydney Crosby and the only reason he is doing as well as he is is because of Boston's somewhat stacked crop of forwards. Also, Seguin is still a kid while Kessel is heading for his prime. Seguin had a good season but suggesting he will go more than a point a game at the age of 20-21 next season is somewhat arrogant to suggest.


Am I biased? Sure, most fans are, even your opinion on Kessel is biased.  But there's no way that my opinion is based on _pure_ bias. Tyler Seguin isn't Sidney Crosby or Steven Stamkos, but he doesn't have to be in order to outscore Phil Kessel. 

He had 29 goals and 67 points as a 19-20 year old...is it really that unlikely to you that he scores 15 more points next year with another season under his belt, and a proper summer of training?

Another reason I think Seguin will score 80+ points is because he scored 67 points last year, while averaging 16:56 of ice time. They're bringing him along slowly, and I figure he'll average over 18:00 of ice time next year. For comparison, Kessel gets on the ice over 20 minutes per game. That's a big difference over the course of a year.

I also think Seguin will see much more power-play time, as well as...wait for it...DOUGIE HAMILTON! :b

So, as you can see, I am biased, but that's not what I base this on.
Tyler Seguin has A LOT more potential than Phil Kessel. Would you trade Phil Kessel to Boston for Tyler Seguin, straight up? 
And what's really gonna make it funny is when Phil Kessel becomes a UFA in the 2014-15 season and walks away. :duck


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> Am I biased? Sure, most fans are, even your opinion on Kessel is biased.  But there's no way that my opinion is based on _pure_ bias. Tyler Seguin isn't Sidney Crosby or Steven Stamkos, but he doesn't have to be in order to outscore Phil Kessel.
> 
> He had 29 goals and 67 points as a 19-20 year old...is it really that unlikely to you that he scores 15 more points next year with another season under his belt, and a proper summer of training?
> 
> Another reason I think Seguin will score 80+ points is because he scored 67 points last year, while averaging 16:56 of ice time. They're bringing him along slowly, and I figure he'll average over 18:00 of ice time next year. For comparison, Kessel gets on the ice over 20 minutes per game. That's a big difference over the course of a year.
> 
> I also think Seguin will see much more power-play time, as well as...wait for it...DOUGIE HAMILTON! :b
> 
> So, as you can see, I am biased, but that's not what I base this on.
> Tyler Seguin has A LOT more potential than Phil Kessel. Would you trade Phil Kessel to Boston for Tyler Seguin, straight up?
> And what's really gonna make it funny is when Phil Kessel becomes a UFA in the 2014-15 season and walks away. :duck


You're on the wrong site dude. I'm not going to argue with you on this, I could sit here and shoot holes through your "theory" all day. Continue trolling Leaf fans if that's all you got to make your self feel better everyday.

PS, the tone of your posts make you sound like a teenager.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> You're on the wrong site dude. I'm not going to argue with you on this, I could sit here and shoot holes through your "theory" all day. Continue trolling Leaf fans if that's all you got to make your self feel better everyday.
> 
> PS, the tone of your posts make you sound like a teenager.


Trolling? Jeez, I have these same types of conversations with my family members who are unfortunate enough to be Leaf fans, so I apologize if you think I'm trying to make you angry or something. Not my intention at all. I suppose maybe you took it that way because, well, the Leafs and their fans can be easy to pick on and it happens a lot.

Also, I wasn't aware my post had a tone. I think when you read something, you make up the tone in your own mind...

We'll definitely be revisiting this next season.


----------



## Reinvented

I think Seguin will break out this season.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Reinvented said:


> I think Seguin will break out this season.


If he stays healthy and the coach plays him...there's no doubt. Claude Julien is notorious for having his top forwards playing under 20 minutes a game, sometimes under 19 minutes...it can be tough to put up points without the minutes but with his skill and line-mates I think he's about to shine.


----------



## Christa25

Wow, ridiculous. Two people arguing like children over a sport.
Anyway, not arguing but I do too, think Seguin is going to break out. Yes, I am biased. Do I care? No. 
Also, I'm super pumped for the draft. I love seeing all the young new talent!


----------



## BenevolentSun

I predict Brad Marchand get's his nose broken before the end of the next season.


----------



## falling down

BenevolentSun said:


> I predict Brad Marchand get's his nose broken before the end of the next season.


I concur. I also predict the Boston Bruins to not be the same team without Tim Thomas in their net.


----------



## Keith

BenevolentSun said:


> I predict Brad Marchand get's his nose broken before the end of the next season.


I predict Carey Price will score more goals than Scott Gomez next season, he'll pull some old school Hextall


----------



## Christa25

The Thomas comment in BS. 
Tuukka Rask is a far better goaltender than Tim Thomas. Thomas is past his prime.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoughAndrewRaycroftcough


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Tim Thomas and Tuukka Rask are two of the better goalies in the league. They'll provide roughly the same GAA and save percentage, and the same confidence in their team-mates. They're both mentally tough and hate to lose...and aren't afraid of expressing it.

The differences between them are style, age, salary and experience. The first three of those don't matter, and the experience will matter less and less. 

I still think Thomas will be traded, but not until after the new CBA is signed.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Keith said:


> I predict Carey Price will score more goals than Scott Gomez next season, he'll pull some old school Hextall


Lol!


----------



## BenevolentSun

Apparently George Laraque wants to come back to the NHL at minimum salary. Any takers?


----------



## BenevolentSun




----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BenevolentSun said:


> Apparently George Laraque wants to come back to the NHL at minimum salary. Any takers?


What is the minimum salary? $400,000? Wouldn't be a bad gig, skating 3 minutes a game, fighting for 1 minute every other game, and spending 5 minutes in the penalty box...for a half a mil. I'm sure some team will pay him, and then regret it...won't be my team.



BenevolentSun said:


>


I love it. There was an article in the newspaper wayyyy back in the day, about Kenny Linseman, had a picture of a cartoon rat, wearing a Bruins jersey, skating around, with "THE RAT" in big, block, yellow letters. My dad framed it for me, and hung it on my bedroom wall. :lol
807 points and 1727 PIMS in 860 NHL games...not bad.

I wouldn't want Brad Marchand to be on any other team.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Just had my suspicions confirmed that it's physically impossible for Jonathan Quick to smile, aside from eternally looking like an elementary school kid.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Just had my suspicions confirmed that it's physically impossible for Jonathan Quick to smile, aside from eternally looking like an elementary school kid.


Haha, how about that ******* team though? What a great bunch of ******* guys...


----------



## Ironpain

*2012 NHL DRAFT Discussion*

Discuss the 2012 NHL Draft First Round.

I wasn't surprised that Nail Yakupov ended up going to Edmonton, Edmonton's got a roster of young talent with Hall, Eberle, Nugent Hopkins and now Yakupov, you will see that line play a solid game on offense but also contribute greatly to the defense of the team which is where they are lacking right now.

I was excited that The Leafs selected Morgan Reilly, a Canadian boy first of all and a guy who's going to fire up the Power Play, plays the zone, a defensive style player, takes after Kris Letang, Dion Phaneuf will be happy about this pick

So discuss the rest of the Draft if you watch, who would you select for your team? What choices did you like, not like? etc;


----------



## SAgirl

Boston takes Subban. Like they even needed a new goalie. I know a Vancouver team that needed a goalie far more than them. Boston should have given Vancouver Subban and traded Schneider to Boston - his dream team and where he grew up.

Will Eddie Lack and Joe Cannata (hometown Boston) be the goaltenders for Vancouver? 

I have the same question that was being asked of Mike Gillis today. Where is Luongo going?


----------



## pehrj

I'm a Canes fan, so I'm glad we made a move to get a centre like Jordan Staal. I think Brandon Sutter will fit in really well on the 3rd line in Pittsburgh. He projects as more of a John Madden/Jere Lethinen type player and that role will fit him better than trying to be a play maker on the second line in Carolina (they planned to move him up next season from the third). That said I'm kind of disappointed we couldn't pick up Z. Michalek in that trade to help on D since Shero gave him away later on.


----------



## Christa25

Can't believe the Bruins drafted Subban. Aha.


----------



## Ironpain

Christa25 said:


> Can't believe the Bruins drafted Subban. Aha.


I was surprised by that, What does Boston need with Subban, Boston though will ensure that Tukka is their starting goal tender.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Pavel Bure! Adam Oates! Joe Sakic! Mats Sundin! Hall of Famer's now.


----------



## intheshadows

the cheat said:


> Pavel Bure! Adam Oates! Joe Sakic! Mats Sundin! Hall of Famer's now.


Players we grew up watching.  I feel kinda old now....


----------



## MTLQuebec

BenevolentSun said:


> Apparently George Laraque wants to come back to the NHL at minimum salary. Any takers?


His stay in Montreal was a disaster. I'd like to see him back in Pittsburgh.


----------



## intheshadows

RIP GST Line (Glass signed somewhere else)

And who the hell's going to back up Pavelec this season?

Jets fan here.


----------



## Ironpain

The Leafs picked up Jussi Ryannas, Matt Frattin, Jay Clemmint, Mike Kostka and Ryan Hamilton, I knew that Luongo wouldn't want to come here, after being in the Stanley cup finals why would you want to come down to a team like Toronto. 

It worked for Giguere (who won it with The Ducks) but someone like Luongo is too valuable in Vancouver to come over here to play for Toronto, I think he and the GM in Vancouver etc felt that he was too valuable to trade away to Toronto, he probably didn't want to risk coming here knowing our playoff record (8 years out) 

I think that in the case of the Leafs. 


#1. Who needs be resigned, let go, bought out, or traded away from our current roster?
- Connolly needs to immediately go on waivers
- Colby and Lombardi must be traded

#2. Who we should attempt to sign on July 1st, and what the cost would be
- Martin Brodeur (2 years @ $5-6M per year)
- Jason Arnott (1 year @ $2M)
- Justin Shultz (3 years at $3.17M entry level hit)

#3. Who we should trade for
- Rick Nash (Reilly, next year's #1 plus NHL ready player)
- Roberto Luongo (only if we cannot sign Brodeur as a UFA)
#4. Which prospects should make the team next year
- Colborne
- Kadri (would be gone in Luongo deal)
- D'Amigo
- Holzer

My Lineup
Line 1a: Lupul, Grabo, Kessel
Line 1b: JVR, Colborne, Nash (now that's size)
Line 3: Kadri, Arnott, Frattin
Line 4: D'Amigo, Steckel/Bozak, Brown

Def. Pair #1 - Phaneuf, Gunnar (if not traded)
Def. Pair #2 - Liles, Holzer
Def. Pair #3 - Gardiner, Shultz
Def. Pair #3 - Komisarek, Franson

Goalies - Reimer and Brodeur, 

Nash in all honesty isn't a critical component for The Leafs, they need to work on other area's mainly goal tending.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^If Brian Burke buy-out's the contract of Tim Connolly, he should just quit. He re-hired a coach to a 3 year deal, and fires him a few months later(they still have to pay him). He signed an injury-prone player to a 2 year deal, and after the first year wants to buy him out. :lol Man...I feel so badly for Leaf fans, I really do.





Buffalo just traded Derek Roy to Dallas, for Steve Ott...so now, not only do I get to say goodbye to the chance of Roy scoring late-game tying/winning goals against my Bruins, but I also get to say hello to Lucic vs Ott 6 times a year. Awesome.


----------



## Vance

BenevolentSun said:


> Apparently George Laraque wants to come back to the NHL at minimum salary. Any takers?


Considering Philly's paying Jody Shelley 1.1 mil or something like that..I'd take him at minimum salary.


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> ^If Brian Burke buy-out's the contract of Tim Connolly, he should just quit. He re-hired a coach to a 3 year deal, and fires him a few months later(they still have to pay him). He signed an injury-prone player to a 2 year deal, and after the first year wants to buy him out. :lol Man...I feel so badly for Leaf fans, I really do.
> 
> Buffalo just traded Derek Roy to Dallas, for Steve Ott...so now, not only do I get to say goodbye to the chance of Roy scoring late-game tying/winning goals against my Bruins, but I also get to say hello to Lucic vs Ott 6 times a year. Awesome.


You feel bad for us, we feel bad for ourselves, I'm forced to be a fan, I'm obligated to root for the home team so to speak, I mean I could always jump ship and start rooting full time for another team but of course I'd be labelled a bandwagoner but with the Leafs sometimes Bandwagoning is the only way, cut their fan base, cut the revenue, the MLSE don't deserve our loyalty but I want to be a true fan and believe, argh being a Leafs fan is like a life imprisonment, only thing is there's no DNA to overturn your conviction, you are on death row.

The MLSE take advantage of die hard fans who shell out money no matter the results, the Leafs always have excuses year after year, I was embarrassed for them when they sent that apology letter to the fans in the paper sigh, We are not even cheering for a hockey team any more we are cheering for the profiters (Bell and Rogers) seriously it's sad but of course the die hard's make you feel guilty for jumping ship so no matter how crappy they get and how they screw you over you are forced to root them on.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> You feel bad for us, we feel bad for ourselves, I'm forced to be a fan, I'm obligated to root for the home team so to speak, I mean I could always jump ship and start rooting full time for another team but of course I'd be labelled a bandwagoner but with the Leafs sometimes Bandwagoning is the only way, cut their fan base, cut the revenue, the MLSE don't deserve our loyalty but I want to be a true fan and believe, argh being a Leafs fan is like a life imprisonment, only thing is there's no DNA to overturn your conviction, you are on death row.
> 
> The MLSE take advantage of die hard fans who shell out money no matter the results, the Leafs always have excuses year after year, I was embarrassed for them when they sent that apology letter to the fans in the paper sigh, We are not even cheering for a hockey team any more we are cheering for the profiters (Bell and Rogers) seriously it's sad but of course the die hard's make you feel guilty for jumping ship so no matter how crappy they get and how they screw you over you are forced to root them on.


I think you guys just don't have the right GM for that market. Burke was hired based on his supposed strength of handling the Toronto media. He came in, said he wanted a specific type of team, built the opposite, all with terrible signings and bad trades(which was made worse by the terrible signings/trades before he got hired). The few good trades(Lupul, Colbourne) haven't been enough to offset his failure in evaluating talent.
Almost anywhere else, Burke is a pretty good GM...in his tenure in Toronto though, I believe his ego completely got the best of his talents.

Anyway, don't switch teams. Being a Bruins fan my whole life has not been easy. Our owner has been, and is, easy to dislike...the lean years are what make it all so good when the team wins. That being said, I've never had to endure 8 years, going on 9, without seeing the Bruins play in the post-season. :um


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> I think you guys just don't have the right GM for that market. Burke was hired based on his supposed strength of handling the Toronto media. He came in, said he wanted a specific type of team, built the opposite, all with terrible signings and bad trades(which was made worse by the terrible signings/trades before he got hired). The few good trades(Lupul, Colbourne) haven't been enough to offset his failure in evaluating talent.
> Almost anywhere else, Burke is a pretty good GM...in his tenure in Toronto though, I believe his ego completely got the best of his talents.
> 
> Anyway, don't switch teams. Being a Bruins fan my whole life has not been easy. Our owner has been, and is, easy to dislike...the lean years are what make it all so good when the team wins. That being said, I've never had to endure 8 years, going on 9, without seeing the Bruins play in the post-season. :um


You can say that last part over and over again, when you look how long we've been out it's cringe worthy but yeah the road is not easy, that's true that the bumps and bruises will all be worth it when the team finally (and I do hope in my life time) finally wins, I like what you said about Brian Burke, I agree that his ego did go to his head.

We are a market team, MLSE doesn't care about the fans they care about market value and making sure die hards shell out the big bucks for merchandise and seats etc but you are right in that as hard as it is you have to stick it out.

Argh it just sucks to have to continue to hold onto faith when we get the same old same old, Brian Burke though did come in thinking he had what it took and his ego overshadowed his abilities to be a product GM.


----------



## SAgirl

Signing Schneider to a 3 year deal was a nice move on the part of the Vancouver Canucks. I am still paying attention to where Luongo may end up.


----------



## intheshadows

Parise and Suter BOTH just signed with the Wild!


----------



## intheshadows

Jets sign Al Montoya!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

These Parise/Suter deals will probably be some of the last deals we see with terms of that length, as well as with the massive gap between what they'll be paid early in the contract($12m/year), against what they'll be paid later($1m/year). I'm confident the new CBA will address these types of contracts. 

I'm happy they went West.


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> These Parise/Suter deals will probably be some of the last deals we see with terms of that length, as well as with the massive gap between what they'll be paid early in the contract($12m/year), against what they'll be paid later($1m/year). I'm confident the new CBA will address these types of contracts.
> 
> I'm happy they went West.


Parise said via text that if he had not decided to play in Minnesota that he would've stayed in New Jersey, according to LeBrun. Devils GM Lou Lamoriello said the club's offer to keep Parise "was competitive."

"Zach told me this: If it wasn't for going home to Minnesota, he'd be coming to New Jersey," Lamoriello said on a conference call with reporters. "It was one of the toughest decisions he said he had to make. I respect that decision to make. We can't get into minds of people. In my opinion, our organization did whatever it possibly could to retain him and it's a decision he made."

Canucks/Wild games were already a nightmare, this won't help a bit. No doubt that it's exciting for Minnesota to have a chance to gain relevance in the league. If Harding can continue his play from last season to provide a solid backup for Backstrom, I see them as Vancouver's biggest competitors for the division.

I find it interesting that Suter's deal is more money than Brian Campbell and Jay Bouwmeester's combined over the same amount of years. (Bouwmeester/Campbell 13/90, Suter 13/98)

I mean, if both JayBo and Campbell's deals are thought of as "bad", what is this Suter deal? Yeah, Suter's better than both, but by THAT much? I don't see it.

I think Suter is a fine player, but that's BIG money and a bigger commitment. It's not necessarily the kiss of death or anything. While Campbell has been overpaid, he's still been pretty good and has won a Cup with one team and been a big part of turning around another. So Suter doesn't exactly have to justify that deal to help the Wild. Still seems like a bit much to me.

Maybe I'm crazy for thinking that. mmm? (shrugs) not sure.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> Canucks/Wild games were already a nightmare, this won't help a bit. No doubt that it's exciting for Minnesota to have a chance to gain relevance in the league. If Harding can continue his play from last season to provide a solid backup for Backstrom, I see them as Vancouver's biggest competitors for the division.
> 
> I find it interesting that Suter's deal is more money than Brian Campbell and Jay Bouwmeester's combined over the same amount of years. (Bouwmeester/Campbell 13/90, Suter 13/98)
> 
> I mean, if both JayBo and Campbell's deals are thought of as "bad", what is this Suter deal? Yeah, Suter's better than both, but by THAT much? I don't see it.
> 
> I think Suter is a fine player, but that's BIG money and a bigger commitment. It's not necessarily the kiss of death or anything. While Campbell has been overpaid, he's still been pretty good and has won a Cup with one team and been a big part of turning around another. So Suter doesn't exactly have to justify that deal to help the Wild. Still seems like a bit much to me.
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy for thinking that. mmm? (shrugs) not sure.


I don't think you're crazy, I happen to agree. The Bouwmeester/Campbell deals are bad, but I think what made them really bad was that they were given those contracts by teams that couldn't exactly afford to give them those deals(Calgary/Chicago)...Campbell's deal is actually perfect now, for the team he plays for.

If only one of Parise and Suter were worthy of 13 years/$98 million, it'd have to be Parise. Suter is a fine defenseman, easily within the top 10...I'm just not sure how they plan to improve the defense as it looks weak to me. Maybe they'll let Nicklas Backstrom go next year, and go with Josh Harding in goal...would save them over $5 million/year.

I'm mostly happy Pittsburgh didn't get either of Parise/Suter.


----------



## intheshadows

I like the signings the Jets made. 8)


----------



## Ironpain

The New York Rangers acquire Rick Nash. So it's official now Rick Nash is going to New York. Who would have seen that coming?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

He'll fit in well there, but I don't know if it improves them overall. Teams with playoff success are built on depth, and I believe that the gap in talent between the Rangers top two lines and their bottom two lines will not serve them well come April and May.

And it probably means they won't re-sign Gaborik when his deal is up in a few seasons, depending on the cap of course.


----------



## Ironpain

Bruins fans. What do you think about the Tim Thomas Chick Fil A comments? I don't have any proof he actually said anything even though I see this comment on his FB page but I don't even know if Tim himself even posts on it, I don't want to jump to any conclusions without the facts, so did he really say this, they say it's also on his twitter page. I see here 

I stand with Chick-fil-A.

Chick-fil-A is privately owned by the Cathy family. The company president, Dan Cathy, drew the wrath of gay rights advocates and supporters when he made recent statements that some have alleged are anti-gay.

Cathy told Baptist Press that the company was unapologetically in favor of traditional marriage.

“Guilty as charged,” he said. “We are very much supportive of the family – the biblical definition of the family unit. We are a family-owned business, a family-led business, and we are married to our first wives. We give God thanks for that.”

In a separate interview on the Ken Coleman Show — Cathy suggested that the nation could face God’s wrath over the redefinition of marriage.

“I think we are inviting God’s judgment on our nation when we shake our fist at him and say, ‘We know better than you as to what constitutes a marriage,’” Cathy said. “I pray God’s mercy on our generation that has such a prideful, arrogant attitude to think that we would have the audacity to try to redefine what marriage is all about.”

Now Bruins fans is this something that you believe directly came from Tim Thomas? It it's on his FB page so if you have FB look at the Tim Thomas page, I didn't pick this up out of thin air, I'm just wondering for the Bruins fans if indeed he's said this?


----------



## yourfavestoner

Yeah that is Tim Thomas. He runs that facebook page and he's conservative.

Canes are shaping up quite nicely 

Staal - Staal - Jokinen
Ruutu - Skinner - Semin

That should be a playoff team.

The East is shaping up to be mighty interesting. The Lightning, Hurricanes and Jets have all improved, especially the Bolts and Canes. Sabres have much more talent than their record indicated last year, they underachieved and they added some much needed grit to their squad with Steve Ott (who can actually play too) and John Scott (useless hockey player, but he can goon it up with the best of them). Should be a dogfight for the playoffs. Alfie, please come back!

And they need to sort out the CBA already


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Ironpain said:


> Bruins fans. What do you think about the Tim Thomas Chick Fil A comments? I don't have any proof he actually said anything even though I see this comment on his FB page but I don't even know if Tim himself even posts on it, I don't want to jump to any conclusions without the facts, so did he really say this, they say it's also on his twitter page. I see here
> 
> I stand with Chick-fil-A.
> 
> Chick-fil-A is privately owned by the Cathy family. The company president, Dan Cathy, drew the wrath of gay rights advocates and supporters when he made recent statements that some have alleged are anti-gay.
> 
> Cathy told Baptist Press that the company was unapologetically in favor of traditional marriage.
> 
> "Guilty as charged," he said. "We are very much supportive of the family - the biblical definition of the family unit. We are a family-owned business, a family-led business, and we are married to our first wives. We give God thanks for that."
> 
> In a separate interview on the Ken Coleman Show - Cathy suggested that the nation could face God's wrath over the redefinition of marriage.
> 
> "I think we are inviting God's judgment on our nation when we shake our fist at him and say, 'We know better than you as to what constitutes a marriage,'" Cathy said. "I pray God's mercy on our generation that has such a prideful, arrogant attitude to think that we would have the audacity to try to redefine what marriage is all about."
> 
> Now Bruins fans is this something that you believe directly came from Tim Thomas? It it's on his FB page so if you have FB look at the Tim Thomas page, I didn't pick this up out of thin air, I'm just wondering for the Bruins fans if indeed he's said this?


Yeah he posted that, but as a Bruins fan, I no longer care about anything Tim Thomas says or does. He's suspended and will never play another game for Boston. It's Tuukka-time. :yes

I don't agree with his opinion but I agree with his right to state it.

Speaking of Boston, a friend of mine went to the Hockey Hall of Fame a few weeks ago, and took this picture for me.


----------



## Ironpain

the cheat said:


> Yeah he posted that, but as a Bruins fan, I no longer care about anything Tim Thomas says or does. He's suspended and will never play another game for Boston. It's Tuukka-time. :yes
> 
> I don't agree with his opinion but I agree with his right to state it.
> 
> Speaking of Boston, a friend of mine went to the Hockey Hall of Fame a few weeks ago, and took this picture for me.


That's very true, like you I may not agree with his opinion but I too agree with his right to state it, you should have seen the facebook comments he got, I'm certainly not in agreement but if Fred Phelps has the right to make the statements he makes under the constitution so should Tim Thomas, anyways it's true that it is Tukka's time to shine, Tim Thomas had his time but he's done so yeah I can see it being Tukka time for them. That is a sweet pic.


----------



## Dirt Road Rambler

Dallas Stars.

they might finally make it back to the playoffs this year, picking up Jagr and Whitney will help.


----------



## Christa25

I have a pic very similar to that one, cheat. Taken when I was there a few months ago.


----------



## intheshadows

There had better be a goddamned season this year!


----------



## Ironpain

I've quit on Hockey this year, focusing on finishing up another Mediocre Jays season and on Football, can't bring myself to care about Hockey this year, I'm tired of Mediocrity but it's what I have to endure. I guess I'd be happy if the Leafs actually played like they were hungry to win but right now my hearts just not into hockey, I may pick up on it again.


----------



## Cam1

Season better start on time so the B's won't send Dougie Hamilton back to junior.


----------



## Zeppelin

I am a Vancouver Canucks fan, until Seattle gets its own NHL team.



SAgirl said:


> Signing Schneider to a 3 year deal was a nice move on the part of the Vancouver Canucks. I am still paying attention to where Luongo may end up.


I agree. Schneider is better than Loungo.


----------



## Rocketman1973

Being born and raised in Edmonton, I have to go with the Oilers. Been a fan since Gretzky first played here. Sadly, the Oilers have sucked bigtime since they went to the final in 2006. Things are looking up with the additions of Hall, Nugent-Hopkins, Eberle and now Yakupov. All they need now is a decent goal tender. With a new building in the works, looking forward to the future.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

I might be English, but I got hooked on hockey thanks to NHL '93 on the Super Nintendo!
The team I always played as were the Sharks, purely because I love sharks, and I've been a fan ever since. Unfortunately they seem to be getting weaker every season instead of getting better


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm unsure how I feel about these Under Armour ads/commercials featuring Tyler Seguin and Carey Price. It's just...dirty.


----------



## BenevolentSun

Rocketman1973 said:


> Being born and raised in Edmonton, I have to go with the Oilers. Been a fan since Gretzky first played here. Sadly, the Oilers have sucked bigtime since they went to the final in 2006. Things are looking up with the additions of Hall, Nugent-Hopkins, Eberle and now Yakupov. All they need now is a decent goal tender. With a new building in the works, looking forward to the future.


Future looks bright for the Oilers. I'm still surprised Linus Omark turned out to be a bust...at least for now. The guy has insane skills.


----------



## billyho

*those crazy russians!!*






Love the celebration!


----------



## Cam1

The players "really want a season" .... then stand up to your leader, Fehr! He's more than happy with no season.


----------



## Rocketman1973

NoSocialButterfly said:


> Carolina Hurricanes fan here! The 2006 playoffs were the most stressful and happiest time of my life.


It was completely the opposite for me!!!!

Being a die hard Oilers fan, the Cane's crushed our dream of finally bringing the cup back to Edmonton and to Canada after all those years! I have to admit, it was a great playoff run for our team and we just might have pulled it off if our starting goal tender didn't get hurt in game 1 of the final. You guys just happened to get lucky


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

I highly doubt we will be seeing NHL hockey in 2012. If there is a season, My best guess is that the Winter Classic would be the first game.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hopefully hockey is back by November 11th, but even if it isn't, I'm going to the Legends Classic game that afternoon, in Toronto. It's a game featuring this years Hall of Fame inductee's and other past Hall of Famer's.  
My sister asked me to go with her, as she grew up practically in love with Pavel Bure, so this will be fun! :clap


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Hopefully hockey is back by November 11th, but even if it isn't, I'm going to the Legends Classic game that afternoon, in Toronto. It's a game featuring this years Hall of Fame inductee's and other past Hall of Famer's.
> My sister asked me to go with her, as she grew up practically in love with Pavel Bure, so this will be fun! :clap


Sounds awesome.

Yeah, I'm supposed to go to Wild @ Bruins on Nov. 6th, and Bruins at Sabres Jan. 9th..... really hoping this thing gets settled.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> Yeah, I'm supposed to go to Wild @ Bruins on Nov. 6th, and Bruins at Sabres Jan. 9th..... really hoping this thing gets settled.


Yep, Adam Oates is being inducted too, he was a big part of my child-hood lol. I'm hoping Ray Bourque or Cam Neely will play in this game...I'm hopeful to meet some of them but that's probably not likely.

You might miss the Wild game, but the Sabres game seems safer...then again, with the clowns who are running things, who knows?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Games between October 11 and October 24 have been cancelled. Here we go...

I saw the lockout coming, in 2004. Everyone did. They had legit reasons, the system was severely broken. 

But this lockout, I didn't think they'd be dumb enough, both sides, to let it get to this point.

I hope the fans in USA stay away in droves, but I know it won't happen here in Canada. People are too afraid to give up their season tickets because if they ever want them back, it could be a long wait, especially for good seats.

I know I'm prepared to not watch any regular season games this year, and if I do, it won't be on TV...


----------



## Ironpain

Bruins fans, here's something to keep you entertained while you wait, it's a tough wait. 



:lol:lol, an old video but pretty funny


----------



## Zeppelin

I was hoping to go to a Canucks game in December. But now I'm going to wait until next year because its no use buying tickets and reserving a hotel ( because I don't want to get back in Seattle at like 2am and I want to do some other things in Canada.) I am just going to wait until next year. Until then, I guess I will be going to some local WHL Seattle Thunderbirds and or Everett Silvertips games.

I hope the lockout ends soon because I really want to watch some hockey.


----------



## Andrew4

I honestly don't think the owners care about wasting another season to get the deal they want. Look what happened in 2004, the PA eventually caved in, the owners got the deal they wanted and the NHL came back VERY strong. Despite a couple financial disasters in Atlanta and Phoenix overall revenue has been through the roof since the last lockout. The salary cap has increased tremendously every year since. The fans never stayed away and the NHL never fell apart for a year without hockey, if anything the year off increased fans' thirst for the game and more of them came back then they had in previous years. Why would the owners sweat losing another year when they know if they hold out they will get the long term deal they want AND the fans will likely come back strong again? It's a win-win. The PA is getting 57% of revenues, it's nowhere near any other major North American sport. The owners have this union by the balls and the lockout will only end when the PA caves in. It took them a year to do it in 2004, let's hope they smarten up and take far less time this go around. We need the Puck!


----------



## Daylight

Was supposed to attend the winter classic game between the red wings and maple leafs at michigan stadium. Not gonna happen it looks like.


----------



## pehrj

Recommendation: http://www.downgoesbrown.com


----------



## Cam1

Ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

Why they don't just play while they negotiate a new deal is beyond me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> Why they don't just play while they negotiate a new deal is beyond me.


Owners would lose leverage, players would gain it with threats of a strike. Baseball didn't miss a whole season under Fehr, but they did miss a World Series.


----------



## Zeppelin

It would be funny if the NHL decided to hire replacement players like the NFL refs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Zeppelin said:


> It would be funny if the NHL decided to hire replacement players like the NFL refs.


They'd only have to do it for a few years, but eventually, every new draft class would add to the talent level in the league. I'm assuming current and future draft eligible players would enter into this new players association upon being drafted by an NHL team, and not the one being locked out.


----------



## Zeppelin

the cheat said:


> They'd only have to do it for a few years, but eventually, every new draft class would add to the talent level in the league. I'm assuming current and future draft eligible players would enter into this new players association upon being drafted by an NHL team, and not the one being locked out.


Also, the season would be hella exciting because a crap team like Columbus could get in and win the cup and a good team like Vancouver could finish last. It would be really exciting to watch.

I'd rather watch the real players though...


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

the cheat said:


> Owners would lose leverage, players would gain it with threats of a strike. Baseball didn't miss a whole season under Fehr, but they did miss a World Series.


Right now neither side has much to lose. Owners don't have to pay the players and lose as much money and the players can go and play overseas or have an extra long vacation. They're just waiting for the other side to blink.

I doubt anything happens until the Winter Classic is in danger of being canceled since that's a big draw for the US.


----------



## Cam1

I don't get the thought that the season will start to salvage the Winter Classic. Neither side is going to fold to the other demands just to get that game in. It's big for the league, and the players know that. I almost feel like the players are fine with dragging this out, and hoping that the NHL will give in a bit in order to save the Classic. I think they will be disappointed though. I see this thing going all season - hope I'm wrong.

If they're willing to give up 3 months of hockey, they're willing to give up the Classic. It brings in a lot of money, but nothing close to what they're losing as we speak.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

The league itself isn't losing a lot of money. In fact they're making record profits. Its just there's too much disparity between rich and poor teams.

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2012/09/18/the-nhl-economy-financial-disparity-from-the-bottom-up/


----------



## intheshadows

Once the league starts up again, I will ignore it. I'm done.


----------



## Canucklehead

Golf Canucks Golf!
Golf Canucks Golf!
Golf Canucks Golf!


----------



## intheshadows




----------



## Zeppelin

Canucklehead said:


> Golf Canucks Golf!
> Golf Canucks Golf!
> Golf Canucks Golf!


----------



## Cam1

NHL offers 50/50 revenue split, no salary roll backs, 82 game schedule.... will the NHLPA accept?

Donald Fehr says "it's a good start".... sounds like he will try to cut it in their favor even more, sad.


----------



## Just Lurking

:?


----------



## pehrj

Really disappointed with what happened today. At this point, season or no season, I can't say I'm much interested either way.


----------



## Cam1

Ugh...


----------



## falling down

Keep locking out, Leafs suck anyways.


----------



## intheshadows

:wife:rain:bash


----------



## Canucklehead

Bah, no nucks games to watch... BOOOO


----------



## Yankees19

Getting sick of this god damn lockout! Man they should be constantly talking! Bunch of idiots!


----------



## Zeppelin

Canucklehead said:


> Bah, no nucks games to watch... BOOOO


I am going to be really bored this winter if the Canucks don't play.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

They say the opposite of love is indifference. I guess I just don't care anymore. Bunch of greedy jerks on both sides.


----------



## Cam1

Bruins all ready with two canceled against Montreal, one with Philly, and Aaron Rome's return to Boston.... :/ this is bs.


----------



## pehrj

the cheat said:


> Deal will be done by the 25th. Book it. I think they're really close. It has been frustrating, but they've actually made quite a bit of progress lately. With the chance to still get a full season in, I think it gets done this week.


I think so, too. There's too much money at stake to blow another year. The fans wont come back like they did in 2005 this time if they lose another season.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Deal will be done by the 25th. Book it. I think they're really close. It has been frustrating, but they've actually made quite a bit of progress lately. With the chance to still get a full season in, I think it gets done this week.


I thought they hadn't even tried since the NHL shut down the pa's offers. Hope you're right though.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> Deal will be done by the 25th. Book it.


I would take that bet.


----------



## Cam1

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I would take that bet.


Yeah, just read an article on TSN saying that the NHL and NHLPA are both sticking to their offers and seem unwilling to budge. I sense a long standoff, and a waste of a season.


----------



## Ironpain

This is an actual letter addressed to Shane Doan and the rest of the NHL Players. Here goes. To all those Facebookers out there this is my messege to Shane Doan and the rest of the NHL players. 

So the other day the NHL made the players a pretty reasonable offer, today on Sports Center I see Shane Doan whinning and I'll quote this as best as possible...SHANE DOAN "if someone is gonna rob you they say give me your money or I will hurt you, not give me your money and I'm gonna hurt you! thats how we feel."

Well Shane Doan let's do some math. You've been in the NHL for 16 years, you've made $41,294,000 in those 16 years. Which averages out to $2,580,875 per year and $31,474.09 per game. Last year you averaged 21:02 min of ice time per game so basically you get paid $31,474.09 for 21 minutes of hard work. 

Oh but on a plus side to play hockey, and not for long but from September until June if you make it that far and then you get the whole summer off to play golf and relax. WOW what a tough life! So really? Shane Doan, really?? are you gonna be that hurt if you lose $50,000, $500,000 or even a Million $ this year? or next year?? Give your head a shake and next time you wake up in the morning in your MANSION and look in the mirror I hope you realize how ridiculous you sounded when saying that to the Media.

Lastly I'll leave you with this since you are Canadian. The 3 jobs I'm about to list are technically all jobs that are considered on duty 24/7/365 but they all get some time off here and there so I broke their average salaries up based off working 200 days a year.

Avg pay per day of work - Canadian Cop - $412.27
Avg pay per day of work - Canadian Soldier - $343.25
Avg pay per day of work - Canadian Doctor - $1,216.67

Now that being said why should YOU get paid $31,474.09 to play 21:02 minutes of a hockey game? Shut-up and play already!


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

I have to laugh at the Wild owner handing out ludicrous contracts to Parise and Suter then showing up at the meetings demanding the players take a pay cut and limit their contract lengths.


----------



## Zeppelin

So apparently the New York Islanders are relocating to Brooklyn. But that stadium is smaller than Winnipegs stadium? Like 14,500 seats? The Brooklyn Islanders should either stay at Long Island or relocate to a city with a better arena, like Seattle or Quebec City. I'm still hoping the coyotes will move here


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

The Isles have a long history in this league. I'd hate to see them leave. Not sure if Brooklyn will work though with the Devils and Rangers a skip away.


----------



## Zeppelin

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> The Isles have a long history in this league. I'd hate to see them leave. Not sure if Brooklyn will work though with the Devils and Rangers a skip away.


I'd hate to see them leave too. But I really want a team in Seattle. So I don't know what is better for the league. NYC has three teams which is too many I think. The Rangers aren't going anywhere because they are owned by Madison Square Garden, and the Devils just won the cup and play in a new arena. The only teams I could see moving here are the Oilers( again too much history, although Wayne Gretzky has expressed interest in owning a team in seattle) or the coyotes which just got sold. It's probably not going to happen. If it does happen, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with Daniel sedin Canucks jersey...


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

Zeppelin said:


> I'd hate to see them leave too. But I really want a team in Seattle. So I don't know what is better for the league. NYC has three teams which is too many I think. The Rangers aren't going anywhere because they are owned by Madison Square Garden, and the Devils just won the cup and play in a new arena. The only teams I could see moving here are the Oilers( again too much history, although Wayne Gretzky has expressed interest in owning a team in seattle) or the coyotes which just got sold. It's probably not going to happen. If it does happen, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with Daniel sedin Canucks jersey...


LOL the league/Katz would be stupid to move the Oilers one of the few teams making a profit in a crappy rink. Put them in a brand new arena and they'd be one of the richer teams in the league. A deal will get done its just posturing on both sides.

Phoenix Columbus and Florida should all be moved. Preferably to Seattle Quebec City and Toronto.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> You, sir, are an idiot.


Lol :/


----------



## The Enemy Within

I miss the NHL from the mid 90's


----------



## Zeppelin

The NHL Winter Classic has been cancelled. I'm starting to think that they aren't going to reach a deal and I won't be able to watch the Canucks this winter.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

Zeppelin said:


> The NHL Winter Classic has been cancelled. I'm starting to think that they aren't going to reach a deal and I won't be able to watch the Canucks this winter.


I don't really even like the Winter Classic even though my Leafs are in it this year. The actual hockey game is dull and sloppy. Not disapointed at all.

And just in.

_The NHL made a somewhat surprising move this week to urge the NHL Players' Association towards a deal and an end to the lockout. _
_The league amended a proposal made last month to shift the cost of the NHL-designed 'make whole' provision from the players share over to the owners side. _
_The concept of "Make Whole" is a protection plan to cover player salary reduction in dropping the players revenue share from 57% to 50% in year 1 of a new CBA. _
_The NHL proposal included a deferred payment system which the league is also willing to reconsider when negotiations resume. _
_This move by the owners is considered a significant concession. _
_The two sides are expected to meet no later than early next week._

Probably just a PR ploy to counter the bad press they got today from canceling the winter classic.


----------



## Cam1

NHL has a new offer out there for the NHLPA.... they better freaking accept it >.> ....Basketball doesn't even come close.


----------



## falling down

the nhl and the nhlpa can kiss my arse.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> They could, if they could agree on what percentage of your *** each of them gets to kiss.


If only it were that simple. They'd have to spread that percentage out over 7 years so that neither side gets 50% of his *** to kiss until the 7th year.


----------



## falling down

Now if only this *** were worth 3 billion dollars. I would be so proud.


----------



## intheshadows

"Let's play some ****ing (hockey)!" Robert De Niro - The Fan


----------



## Cam1

I wonder if any if them feel bad about the thousands they put out of work while they swim in their millions?


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> I wonder if any if them feel bad about the thousands they put out of work while they swim in their millions?


The NHL is a buisness, so it's all about making money. They could probably really care less about the 1000s out of work as long as they make more money.

They should just end the lockout and play hockey. The lockouts getting old.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This might be the longest winter of my life if they don't play at least a partial season. 
Last lockout, I spent February and March in a southern US state, and so I didn't have to hear, or think, about it. I honestly might not survive this...lol. :um


----------



## intheshadows

I'm getting my hockey fix watching old games on youtube and playing hockey video games. And I'm looking for a private place to shoot and skate alone. 

Bettman sucks!


----------



## intheshadows

Why do i save all these old hockey magazines?


----------



## 2Talkative

Going to watch some WHL games in the next couple weeks. Part of my ramping up for the World Juniors, although the World Juniors is in Russia and I have no idea what time the games will be at. :sus


----------



## Zeppelin

2Talkative said:


> Going to watch some WHL games in the next couple weeks. Part of my ramping up for the World Juniors, although the World Juniors is in Russia and I have no idea what time the games will be at. :sus


Are you a Vancouver Giants fan? I'm a Seattle Thunderbirds fan. But in the NHL I like the Canucks.


----------



## 2Talkative

Zeppelin said:


> Are you a Vancouver Giants fan? I'm a Seattle Thunderbirds fan. But in the NHL I like the Canucks.


Not a super fan but if I go I'm cheering for them I hardly know who any of the players are anymore but that is WHL for you.

I'm a fan of the Canucks :hide.........such a disappointing run for the cup last year.


----------



## Zeppelin

2Talkative said:


> Not a super fan but if I go I'm cheering for them I hardly know who any of the players are anymore but that is WHL for you.
> 
> I'm a fan of the Canucks :hide.........such a disappointing run for the cup last year.


I'm pretty much the same, I only cheer for the T-birds only whenever i go to games. But I watch every Canucks game on tv.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

At this point I've given up on the season and would be surprised if 2013 starts on time. Both Fehr and Bettman have no interest in being reasonable here.

Can't wait for the World Juniors this year. Canada should have a kick *** team.

Nugent-Hopkins 
Huberdeau
MacKinnon
Scheifele
Hamilton
Strome
Reilly
Reinhart
Harrington
Subban

Go Canada!!


----------



## HotChiliPeppers

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> At this point I've given up on the season and would be surprised if 2013 starts on time. Both Fehr and Bettman have no interest in being reasonable here.
> 
> Can't wait for the World Juniors this year. Canada should have a kick *** team.
> 
> Nugent-Hopkins
> Huberdeau
> MacKinnon
> Scheifele
> Hamilton
> Strome
> Reilly
> Reinhart
> Harrington
> Subban
> 
> Go Canada!!


oh yeah we got the gold this year! but sadly this is probably the only hockey were gonna get all year


----------



## Christa25

This is so frustrating. A winter of not working AND no hockey? Da *** do I do with my life now?


----------



## billyho

Christa25 said:


> This is so frustrating. A winter of not working AND no hockey? Da *** do I do with my life now?


I agree, my social life has taken a hit this year.. I still play which is great, but not being able to watch anything is killer. I mean, a saturday night game is a great excuse to meet people out somewhere.

this may not be a popular opinion, but i am wholeheartedly for the players in this 'negotiation'. Negotiation is in quotes 'cause i believe the owners and bettman have given nothing up in the round of 'talks' and want constant givebacks from the players.. there, i've said it! Go Players!!


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, I think today is the day where the season officially went down the drain.

Another rejection.


----------



## billyho

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, I think today is the day where the season officially went down the drain.
> 
> Another rejection.


I didn't realize there was another rejection.. who rejected who? i agree the season is finished, was since they cancelled the winter classic. both sides are idiots, but bettman is just being ridiculous.


----------



## Cam1

billyho said:


> I didn't realize there was another rejection.. who rejected who? i agree the season is finished, was since they cancelled the winter classic. both sides are idiots, but bettman is just being ridiculous.


http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=411086


----------



## minimized

Mucho suckage. I don't really want to support the league when it comes back, but I know I will


----------



## Zeppelin

If the season gets officially cancelled, they should give the Stanely Cup to the AHL champion. That would make the most since because the Cup is older than the NHL.


----------



## Cam1

So how does the draft lottery work after a lockout? Would be interesting to see everyone with the same odds >.>


----------



## billyho

*Anniversery of Ron Hextall scoring his first goal*


----------



## intheshadows

minimized said:


> Mucho suckage. I don't really want to support the league when it comes back, but I know I will


x2


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> So how does the draft lottery work after a lockout? Would be interesting to see everyone with the same odds >.>


Coming out of the last lockout, they weighted the lottery based on the past 3 years. I believe it went something like every team had 1 ball in the draw, and were awarded another ball for every year, of the previous 2 or 3, in which they missed the playoffs...or, something like that.

Basically, it means the Oilers and Leafs have better odds at another high draft pick than other teams.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

I believe last time they had a lottery and gave teams a certain number of balls (sounds dirty I know lol) based on how many times the teams missed the playoffs the last 3 years with every team assured of 1 ball with a max of 3. However teams that drafted 1st overall the past 3 years lost a ball.


----------



## MindOverMood

Hope I wasn't the only one who got choked up


----------



## Christa25

MindOverMood, what are you doing to me?! Tears are just streaming right now.. aha. What a great vid though. 
I actually watched that game from '91 against the USSR on Christmas day with my dad... I didn't remember it much, as I was only 4 at the time!
I'm assuming I'm not the only one waking up at insane hours to watch these games! Love seeing the young talent.. pumped to wake up at 5am tomorrow for the game against Slovakia!


----------



## falling down

I haven't missed a single second of NHL hockey, that's what happens when your team sucks since the previous lockout. I could care less if there will even be a season this hockey year. Owner, player, player, owner, everyone connected with the game is a spoiled, rich, entitled, smug douchebag. I hope the fans lockout the NHL when it finally does decide to start back up. Let's see how they all feel when they're gassing up a 93 Honda Civic instead of a 2012 Mercedes or Escalade.


----------



## Cam1

Oh how freaking awesome. USA disowns the stacked Canadian team 5-1, USA vs. Sweeden for the Gold Medal. Hahaha.

I did want to see Malcolm Subban and Doug Hamilton in a gold medal game, but I'll root for my country first, Bruins players second


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Oh how freaking awesome. USA disowns the stacked Canadian team 5-1, USA vs. Sweeden for the Gold Medal. Hahaha.
> 
> I did want to see Malcolm Subban and Doug Hamilton in a gold medal game, but I'll root for my country first, Bruins players second


Anthony Camara, too.






I watched the game live, and it was clear to me almost immediately that USA was going to be far better than Canada the whole game. They played like they wanted it more. 
The only thing that really sucks about it, from a Canadian perspective, is that hardly anyone in USA will even know or care about it.
This is the best (mostly) amateur international sports tournament going. Canada is always very strong, but USA, Russia, Sweden are right there, as well as Finland. The Czech's and Slovaks occasionally have a strong team, and even Switzerland have improved. It would be nice to have this tournament always be played in North America.


----------



## Cam1

Anthony Camara is looking pretty damn good. People keep using the excuse that he plays on a line with Scheifele... but still. I'm impressed. Hope it translates into the NHL at some point.

And yeah, I don't know of anyone besides myself who's actually following this tournament. It's too bad, hockey is the best.... and I live in one of the better hockey locations in the states...

I'm excited for the Gold Medal game Saturday, I've always loved Sweedish hockey.


Looked like a nice, clean hit to me... Feet on the ice, contact to the chest :stu


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, Canada lives and breathes these World Juniors. I was sad to see us go down like that while playing the US. 
At the same time though, I know that we go through spurts, maybe next year will be the beginning of us winning 3, 4, 5 gold medals in a row?? 
Dougie Hamilton.. ahh... you're going to do our Bruins good soon to come.


----------



## yourfavestoner

NHL is coming back!


----------



## intheshadows

It's about freakin' time...


----------



## Cam1

YES! 10 more years of hockey til the next one!


----------



## falling down

Really? I'm locking out the NHL. Will not watch.


----------



## Keith

Today is a good day!


----------



## falling down

Keith said:


> Today is a good day!


I can't believe people are so happy to go back to giving all these spoiled rich their money again. Unbelievable.


----------



## Keith

falling down said:


> I can't believe people are so happy to go back to giving all these spoiled rich their money again. Unbelievable.


I cant believe people are so bitter. Be happy there's going to be hockey!


----------



## falling down

Keith said:


> I cant believe people are so bitter.


Did that make you feel better?


----------



## Keith

falling down said:


> Did that make you feel better?


Yes sorry I had a weak moment.


----------



## Christa25

I can pretty much guarantee the people who say they aren't going to watch hockey, are going to watch hockey.
I'm sure we all agree they're money grubbing *****s but I friggin' live for this sport and my Bruins and am putting the politics aside to watch something that's been a huge part of my life for 25 years.
GO, BRUINS!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Really? I'm locking out the NHL. Will not watch.


I plan on watching through...different means...for this "season". Not on TV, not in person(couldn't really afford tickets anyway), etc. This way I get my hockey fix, without contributing to "HRR" in any way.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> I plan on watching through...different means...for this "season". Not on TV, not in person(couldn't really afford tickets anyway), etc. This way I get my hockey fix, without contributing to "HRR" in any way.


Go to the bars and restaurants that have suffered greatly because there has been no NHL and spend that money on tipping the good people who actually need your money not the spoiled rich involved with the NHL.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

falling down said:


> Go to the bars and restaurants that have suffered greatly because there has been no NHL and spend that money on tipping the good people who actually need your money not the spoiled rich involved with the NHL.


If not for the social anxiety disorder and agoraphobia...and lack of money...I might do that. I'd rather just not give any money to anyone lol...well, other than what it costs to have my internet.


----------



## Christa25

I usually stream games on the net anyway.


----------



## The Patriot

When I heard the news I was kind of happy but also depressed at the same time Happy because we have an NHL season (Whew about time) but sorta depressed because for the first time in over 40 years The Leafs had an Unbeaten Streak, Best home and Away Record than again so did everybody else  :boogie:boogie We are back in action GO LEAFS GO, GO LEAFS GO. 

Looking forward to hockey in general anyways on the side I look forward to seeing how guys like Stamkos, Crosby, Malkin, and how the small market teams do, and what's in store for the big boys. Welcome back NHL but I'll be watching you from home and from the bar on Saturday night. 

My Good Friend Gerry Batman wants you to know that The Leafs are going to Piss Beat every team this year they are hungry jk in my dreams but a man can dream. Seriously though My Fehr and The Bataman owe Fans an apology hell the leafs apologized for lossing this whole situation took away our beloved hockey.


----------



## Evo1114

I started getting into NHL last season by blindly joining a couple of fantasy hockey leagues, but not sure how into I will be this year. I have had a hard time picking a favorite team (Wisconsin doesn't have one). I get Minnesota Wild on tv here, but that's about it. They just don't seem to be too exciting to me. Last year I kind of rooted for Nashville simply because I had a lot of Preds on my fantasy teams. Maybe I will just throw all the teams in a hat and choose randomly.


----------



## Cam1

Evo1114 said:


> I started getting into NHL last season by blindly joining a couple of fantasy hockey leagues, but not sure how into I will be this year. I have had a hard time picking a favorite team (Wisconsin doesn't have one). I get Minnesota Wild on tv here, but that's about it. They just don't seem to be too exciting to me. Last year I kind of rooted for Nashville simply because I had a lot of Preds on my fantasy teams. Maybe I will just throw all the teams in a hat and choose randomly.


Wild signed the top two FA's this off season, and have Granlund coming up as a rookie, still not sure how good they'll be but they should be more exciting this year than last.


----------



## Zeppelin

Evo1114 said:


> I started getting into NHL last season by blindly joining a couple of fantasy hockey leagues, but not sure how into I will be this year. I have had a hard time picking a favorite team (Wisconsin doesn't have one). I get Minnesota Wild on tv here, but that's about it. They just don't seem to be too exciting to me. Last year I kind of rooted for Nashville simply because I had a lot of Preds on my fantasy teams. Maybe I will just throw all the teams in a hat and choose randomly.


I got into the NHL like about 3 years ago. Vancouver is only about a hour and a half drive north of where I like so i like the Canucks since the are the regional team and my state dosen't yet have a NHL team. We are building an arena in Seattle for a NBA/NHL team so hopefully we get one, but until then I'm a Canucks fan. We also get all of there games on TV here.

I don't know where you live in Wisconsin, but they are other teams that are close to the state. The Chicago Blackhawks could be an option?? Winnipeg and Detroit also have teams too.


----------



## falling down

The Patriot said:


> When I heard the news I was kind of happy but also depressed at the same time Happy because we have an NHL season (Whew about time) but sorta depressed because for the first time in over 40 years The Leafs had an Unbeaten Streak, Best home and Away Record than again so did everybody else  :boogie:boogie We are back in action GO LEAFS GO, GO LEAFS GO.
> 
> Looking forward to hockey in general anyways on the side I look forward to seeing how guys like Stamkos, Crosby, Malkin, and how the small market teams do, and what's in store for the big boys. Welcome back NHL but I'll be watching you from home and from the bar on Saturday night.
> 
> My Good Friend Gerry Batman wants you to know that The Leafs are going to Piss Beat every team this year they are hungry jk in my dreams but a man can dream. Seriously though My Fehr and The Bataman owe Fans an apology hell the leafs apologized for lossing this whole situation took away our beloved hockey.


Yeah, they only have to play 30 good games to make the playoffs this half-season....:roll



Evo1114 said:


> I started getting into NHL last season by blindly joining a couple of fantasy hockey leagues, but not sure how into I will be this year. I have had a hard time picking a favorite team (Wisconsin doesn't have one). I get Minnesota Wild on tv here, but that's about it. They just don't seem to be too exciting to me. Last year I kind of rooted for Nashville simply because I had a lot of Preds on my fantasy teams. Maybe I will just throw all the teams in a hat and choose randomly.


Wisconsin should have a team....but no! The south and west coast have many.


----------



## Cam1

I wouldn't be surprised if the product on the ice is actually better with the 48 game schedule than it normally is. With less games, points will be more important. It's kinda like everyone's tied half way through. Games will be more important and the players will be playing harder. Also, teams will be more healthy for the playoffs which will probably make those games more competitive.


----------



## CW1985

Really glad the NHL is coming back. Gives me something to watch late at night now (I live in the UK, so games are on VERY late).

Doubt they'll do anything this season, but GO LEAFS GO


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Yeah let's end the lockout, and then take the longest amount of time possible to get back on the ice. What's the rush?

/sarcasm


This league is run, and played, by clowns.


----------



## Cam1

I'm hearing all conference games for the regular season, seems like a good idea.


----------



## falling down

the cheat said:


> Yeah let's end the lockout, and then take the longest amount of time possible to get back on the ice. What's the rush?
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> This league is run, and played, by clowns.


And at the end of the day what are people paying for? They are paying to be entertained. ANYONE can play the game of hockey and make it entertaining.


----------



## falling down

There hasn't even been a season and already the Leafs have fired Brian Burke. wtf
This organization is really stupid, today I wish I was born in Detroit.


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, that is crazy. Pretty weird time to fire him..


----------



## Cam1

I feel bad for Burke, as a Bruins fans he's one of my favorite hockey guys. Strange time to fire him, why wait this long? They give him the off season and lockout to build the team then can him? I actually liked the Schenn trade though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Brian Burke, as a Bruins fan, I love the guy. Set my team up for the next decade. I hope he gets a new job soon so he can trade with Peter Chiarelli again. :yes


----------



## Cam1

First game to be Rangers @ Bruins on the 19th.... YAY


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

As a Leaf fan I'm not surprised to see Burke let go. He didn't do as bad of a job as some make out but he was pretty much all talk.

Not expecting much from either the Leafs or Jets this year but I'm happy to have hockey back.


----------



## Christa25

Roommate and I just bought a 50 inch flatscreen just in time for NHL.


----------



## Gavroche

Ranger fan here, glad hockey is back and yet at the same time I still have emotional scars from game 6 of the ECF.


----------



## Cam1

Gavroche said:


> Ranger fan here, glad hockey is back and yet at the same time I still have emotional scars from game 6 of the ECF.


At least you guys made it to the ECF, though losing to the Devils must have been tough to handle. I'm a Bruins fan... upset by the damn Capitals in the first round >.>. Luckily I was still riding the high from the season before though. I really am hoping for the Bruins v. Rangers ECF this year, expected it last year.


----------



## Zeppelin

Can't wait to watch the Canucks on Saturday.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Looks like I'm going to have to get an internet feed up to watch Sens/Jets.

DirecTV, last I checked, still hadn't gotten off their fannies to work things out with the NHL. They don't have any package deals yet.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Zeppelin said:


> Can't wait to watch the Canucks on Saturday.


I'm scared to see the shape of our forward lines. Our options to replace Kesler are... Ebbett or Lapierre







Flanked by Kassian and Raymond









I hope they make me eat crow but I'm skeptical right now..


----------



## Zeppelin

CoastalSprite said:


> I'm scared to see the shape of our forward lines. Our options to replace Kesler are... Ebbett or Lapierre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flanked by Kassian and Raymond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they make me eat crow but I'm skeptical right now..


I know what you mean. I still can't believe they haven't traded Loungo yet. I hope they start Schneider. I think they still have good shot at the Presidents Trophy and the Cup this year though.


----------



## yourfavestoner

DirecTV, thank you! Got my Center Ice package set. Get to watch the Sens today and most of the year. Beat the Jets! GO SENS GO!


----------



## CoastalSprite

I can't tell if that's our second line or our fourth line out there.


----------



## Cam1

Great start for the Bruins! Dominated the Rangers for the most part. If this is any indication as to how they are going to play this year, it's going to be a very very good season.


----------



## CoastalSprite

In Game 6 against Chicago, 2011, Cory wasn't yanked because of dehydration or cramps as initially reported. It was revealed that he was actually having a bad panic attack. Colour me worried :| Please tell me he doesn't have anxiety.


----------



## Zeppelin

The Canucks played like crap today. I changed my mind about the goalie situation, they should start loungo tomorrow against Edmonton. Just hope that they start playing better.

I'm just glad that I get all of the games televised on CBC & locally here, since I live about an hour drive south of Vanvouver they telivise them here.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Zeppelin said:


> The Canucks played like crap today. I changed my mind about the goalie situation, they should start loungo tomorrow against Edmonton. Just hope that they start playing better.
> 
> I'm just glad that I get all of the games televised on CBC & locally here, since I live about an hour drive south of Vanvouver they telivise them here.


What did you think about our forward lines? :lol Poor Sedins.


----------



## Zeppelin

CoastalSprite said:


> What did you think about our forward lines? :lol Poor Sedins.


Passing seemed to be off, the announcers on CBC said that it was probably because they had no preseason.


----------



## Christa25

Holy cow. So impressed with my Bruins last night. THAT game is pretty much the reason I missed hockey so much. So much intensity and the boys looked great on the ice. Mad props to my boy Johnny Boychuk on his birthday goal. : )


----------



## intheshadows

I watched hockey all day. :teeth


----------



## Cam1

Christa25 said:


> Holy cow. So impressed with my Bruins last night. THAT game is pretty much the reason I missed hockey so much. So much intensity and the boys looked great on the ice. Mad props to my boy Johnny Boychuk on his birthday goal. : )


Dougie Hamilton is such an upgrade over Joe Corvo! 1 give away the entire gaame for the entire Bruins team, Corvo would have had like 10 himself.


----------



## Hersheyfan98

Washington capitals!:d


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Pit 2-0, NYR 0-2, Phil 0-2


Perfect start to the season


----------



## Sourdog

Go Sens go, nice win against the Jets boys!


----------



## Zeppelin

Canucks are getting off to a bad start...


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> Canucks are getting off to a bad start...


"Trade in place" with a team for Luongo according to TSN. Probably the Leafs...

When is Kesler coming back?


----------



## Christa25

This made me lol. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CoastalSprite

I always spend a few derpy moments wondering why Galchenyuk doesn't have a Russian accent, and if I heard the name of the interviewee wrong.


----------



## intheshadows

Christa25 said:


> This made me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:lol:


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> "Trade in place" with a team for Luongo according to TSN. Probably the Leafs...
> 
> When is Kesler coming back?


That sucks. After the huge lose to the Ducks I switched from being a Schneider fan to loungo. I have no clue about kesler. Vancouver better beat Calgary tomorrow.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Loved seeing Mike Ribeiro getting a high-stick in the face, bleeding, but no penalty call...and then seeing him ***** and cry at the ref's all night until he got kicked out.

When you do stuff like this...you have no right to complain about missed calls.


----------



## The Patriot

Leafs have shown improvement on the wing, Van Reimsdeyk (sp) seems to be staying at the level he is right now, they had a faster game against Buffalo than they apparently did on Saturday against Montreal, they are still making careless mistakes and causing penalties and they haven't worked out all their goal tending issues, I think they will leave Scrivens in tonight against the Penguins and work out the issues he has and assess James Reimer. 

Nazem Kadri 's time with the Marlies has really built up his conditioning and improved the quality of his game, he's not yet worthy of all the hype he gets but he's shown that he's improved. 

There is talk now of Wayne Gretzky being president of The Leafs, he's got the experience working as executive director of hockey Canada, as far as whether his coaching experience nah he was a below average coach. 

With such a short season it's hard for them to address all the issues they need to, they have to make small adjustments, they are inconsistent and I still think Dion Phanuef isn't leadership material that's just me though, I find that everyone is all over the place, this team has chemistry, Carlyle has been this teams leader as the coach he has held them accountable. 

Anyways in Pittsburgh Tonight, GO LEAFS GO, 1-1 now, with the season only 48 games you can't afford to lag behind. So better make it 2-1.


----------



## The Patriot

:teeth That's hilarious


intheshadows said:


> :lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

The Edmonton city council and Katz have agreed to the new arena deal to be built in time for the 2016 season.

Glad to see. Should end these silly Oilers to Seattle rumors.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Great tilt between Colton Orr and Derek England...I've missed hockey so much.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NHL needs to adopt the NFL style of being able to decline penalties...the Bruins power play makes me want to search for a very tall bridge.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> NHL needs to adopt the NFL style of being able to decline penalties...the Bruins power play makes me want to search for a very tall bridge.


Lmao. Why is Bourque getting so much PP time? They finally got a PP goal, Doug Hamilton is looking better and better every game.

At least they got a point out of that.


----------



## Christa25

DH is looking amazing. Super impressed.


----------



## The Patriot

:boogie:boogie Super amazing 5-2 win for My Boys in Blue last night over The Pittsburgh Penguins, James Van Riemsdyk shut up his critics last night with a counter snipe, Colton Orrs fight got the Leafs fans pumped, Clark MacArthur got out of the slump and got his first goal. 

We are getting so much better at rebounding, we just have to improve on Accuracy, as much as we need a very strong 250 pound winger right now we can only make adjustments we don't have time to really get set and focused on any major issues. 

Goal tending is finding its legs but still needs alot of work. Reimer Performed well between the pipes. I can see him starting our next game. We're only going to be playing Eastern Conference opponents this season. 

Looking forward to checking out some Oilers games as well this year. 

Go Leafs Go.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> :boogie:boogie Super amazing 5-2 win for My Boys in Blue last night over The Pittsburgh Penguins, James Van Riemsdyk shut up his critics last night with a counter snipe, Colton Orrs fight got the Leafs fans pumped, Clark MacArthur got out of the slump and got his first goal.
> 
> We are getting so much better at rebounding, we just have to improve on Accuracy, as much as we need a very strong 250 pound winger right now we can only make adjustments we don't have time to really get set and focused on any major issues.
> 
> Goal tending is finding its legs but still needs alot of work. Reimer Performed well between the pipes. I can see him starting our next game. We're only going to be playing Eastern Conference opponents this season.
> 
> Looking forward to checking out some Oilers games as well this year.
> 
> Go Leafs Go.


Sucks you guys lost Lupul for most of the season. JVR trade is looking great though.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Sucks you guys lost Lupul for most of the season. JVR trade is looking great though.


 We got Matt Frattin from The Marlies I'm watching Raptors Basketball right now so I don't know what's happening, last I heard we were up 3-1. JVR was definitely a stand out Star yesterday played solid on the wing and had a good counter snipe. Go Leafs Go. Hope Joffrey gets well and comes back soon.


----------



## The Patriot

Was Watching The Raptors game tonight but sigh we completely fell apart against the Islanders apparently 7-3, How do you beat Pittsburgh one night and lose to The Islanders the next? I still believe were going to come back next time. Leafs Nation still Beleafs. 

We need to start being more consistent, Goal tending is something that needs more than 48 games to work on. Carlyle is really doing the best with what he has, he's holding them accountable and that's what they need.

Am I completely alone and stupid in believing that Dion Phanuef is not a quality leader, heard someone say he played with Iglina so that makes him a good leader, really? How many Leaf fans do we have here? What do you think? Is Phanuef still a solid leader?

GO LEAFS GO


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The best part about the Toronto Maple Leafs situation will be when Phil Kessel walks as an Unrestricted Free Agent after next season...ouch.


----------



## minimized

Hooray for being a supporter of two (predictably) awful teams


----------



## CoastalSprite

So looking at the TSN highlights for yesterday... Holy crap Oilers..


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> The best part about the Toronto Maple Leafs situation will be when Phil Kessel walks as an Unrestricted Free Agent after next season...ouch.


Meanwhile the picks they gave up for him, Tyler Seguin and Doug Hamilton are tearing it up in Boston and under team control for years to come :lol


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

i wish i had gamecenter so i could watch pens jets tonight, they played some 80's style games last season.


----------



## MDF93

finally my hurricanes get a couple victories. 

0-2 start had me a little worried. would like to see the D and ward get it together but i think we will be ok. Skinner seems to be continuing off of last year, the guy is a stud.


----------



## Zeppelin

Really Canucks? Stop losing!!


----------



## Zeppelin

CoastalSprite said:


> So looking at the TSN highlights for yesterday... Holy crap Oilers..


Nail Yakupov should do this everything he scored a goal. If he does, he is my new favorite player.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Oooh, teach me how to Dougie! Man, what a pass on Krejci's winning goal tonight against Carolina. So much patience in the kid...


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Oooh, teach me how to Dougie! Man, what a pass on Krejci's winning goal tonight against Carolina. So much patience in the kid...


That was a sick pass. This team looks amazing with Horton back and Hamilton now with the team. 4-0-1 with very little from Seguin who is their best offensive player. Not bad xD

That Horton goal was awesome.


----------



## Christa25

Horton goal was unreal. DH was spot-on and Chara was looking sharp too. So happy with how my B's are playing thus far.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Two U's, two K's, and two more points for the Bruins. I love it. I hope they find the idiot that threw the bottle onto the ice during Seguins first shootout goal. So glad he scored on the second shot. I wish he'd score in regulation soon, though. Amazing that our best player is goal-less, and yet Boston is 5-0-1.

Now watching the Sharks/Ducks game, wondering how many goals Patty Marleau will score tonight. Maybe 6? 7 if he's feeling good.


----------



## Christa25

I don't think it was a bottle... looked like a piece of wood or something. Regardless, whoever did that was a doorknob. 
It was funny when they panned over to the bench while being told Seguin was going to have to shoot again. You could see Looch mouth 'Are you f#cking kidding me?`


----------



## yourfavestoner

Spezza out again tonight.

Beat the Habs. Hate 'em.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Andy has been on fire. Zibanejad scored his first career NHL goal! Eat it Habs


----------



## Cam1

yourfavestoner said:


> Andy has been on fire. Zibanejad scored his first career NHL goal! Eat it Habs


You guys "picked the Scabs apart" :lol

Wild v. Blackhawks was a really good game.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

yourfavestoner said:


> Spezza out again tonight.
> 
> Beat the Habs. Hate 'em.


Out for a few months now. Ouch, that sucks.

Buffalo vs Boston tonight. Been waiting for this match-up ever since they picked up Steve Ott. I have my popcorn ready.


----------



## Christa25

So excited for this game. I have a 12 case of beer at home chilling in the fridge.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

It's nights like these I'm happy there doesn't appear to be any Sabres fans around here. :eek

I want to say it was a very un-Bruin-like game, but they had so many chances, just didn't bury. Game easily could have been 8-7. I'm a little upset no one(Chara) fought Scott after he took down Thornton. 

Seguin can't buy a goal. Happy Bergeron ended up okay, that's about the only positive from that game. Well, that and Marchand's goal.


----------



## Cam1

My cable picked a good night to crap out :lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> My cable picked a good night to crap out :lol


All good. 5-1-1 and nothing cures a 1 game losing streak like playing the Maple Leafs. They had a nice win tonight, though.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Oh ew.. The matinee on HNIC is Montreal. I wanna watch the Edmonton kids


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> Oh ew.. The matinee on HNIC is Montreal. I wanna watch the Edmonton kids


If you're on the computer, I can probably arrange for you to watch it...


----------



## Cam1

Part of me wants to get Gamecenter - it's so cheap this year due to the lockout, but I'd be giving money to the NHL :stu

Tempting...


----------



## CoastalSprite

the cheat said:


> If you're on the computer, I can probably arrange for you to watch it...


Aw thanks, but HD







I usually listen to games on my laptop while studying and treat myself to HNIC on TV haha.. That's why I'm disappointed at the lineup this week


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> Aw thanks, but HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually listen to games on my laptop while studying and treat myself to HNIC on TV haha.. That's why I'm disappointed at the lineup this week


I hear ya. I'd rather not watch Montreal either, even in HD. I'll probably still watch the Oilers game. :b


----------



## Zeppelin

CoastalSprite said:


> Aw thanks, but HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually listen to games on my laptop while studying and treat myself to HNIC on TV haha.. That's why I'm disappointed at the lineup this week


I tried to watch the Canucks games on my laptop, but apparently I'm out of range. I only live an hour south of Vancouver and get all the games on TV? It's stupid. But I still watch streams of them anyways online.

I like HNIC, always watch the Saturday games on CBC, the do good broadcasts, wish they would telivise more Canucks games.


----------



## Cam1

Is this the first time Chicago and Vancouver have played since that nasty elbow to Sedin? Could be an interesting game >.>


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cam1 said:


> Is this the first time Chicago and Vancouver have played since that nasty elbow to Sedin? Could be an interesting game >.>


Yep. And adding to the drama, apparently the ref that screwed up the call from that game is going to be reffing this one too :blank I think the NHL is doing this on purpose to troll us... Exactly one year after the Burrows-Auger incident, Auger was the ref for us again -.-

I hope my blood pressure doesn't explode this game :lol


----------



## Zeppelin

I hope the Canucks don't trade Loungo, he played really good against Chicago.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Zeppelin said:


> I hope the Canucks don't trade Loungo, he played really good against Chicago.


I hope we keep both him and Cory for this season. I feel a bit bad for Cory, but the pressure is off of Lu and he's playing great


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Bruins gotta pump the Leafs tonight. They gotta.  Need that winning feeling back.


----------



## The Patriot

I have respect for the Bruins and against any other team I'd say Go beat em especially Montreal and Buffalo but tonight I've got to support and honor the home team and say I wish you all the best but We need to win tonight so GO LEAFS GO, you guys have an edge over us in the players you have but I hope that we will give you a fight and challenge you every step of the way, You guys are a great team and Leafs want to challenge you and give you a battle and I hope they do. 

LEAFS NATION LOUD AND PROUD, hand shake, best of luck tonight, Bruins are a great team, so Leafs better bring their best tonight, I am a Tyler Seguin fan but I hope he doesn't score against us, Leafs can only do their best. GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO. :boogie:boogie


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> I have respect for the Bruins and against any other team I'd say Go beat em especially Montreal and Buffalo but tonight I've got to support and honor the home team and say I wish you all the best but We need to win tonight so GO LEAFS GO, you guys have an edge over us in the players you have but I hope that we will give you a fight and challenge you every step of the way, You guys are a great team and Leafs want to challenge you and give you a battle and I hope they do.
> 
> LEAFS NATION LOUD AND PROUD, hand shake, best of luck tonight, Bruins are a great team, so Leafs better bring their best tonight, I am a Tyler Seguin fan but I hope he doesn't score against us, Leafs can only do their best. GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO. :boogie:boogie


Both teams looked exhausted. I've never seen the ACC that quiet - especially on a Saturday night.

Also, the ref's should be embarrassed after that one, terrible calls (and non-calls) against both teams.

6-1-1 though, I like it. And the Sabres got destroyed today.... Scabs are looking pretty good, excited for next Wednesday.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cam1 said:


> I've never seen the ACC that quiet - especially on a Saturday night.


I'm glad you guys don't see Rogers Arena too often. It's a morgue nearly every game except during the playoffs.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Both teams looked exhausted. I've never seen the ACC that quiet - especially on a Saturday night.
> 
> Also, the ref's should be embarrassed after that one, terrible calls (and non-calls) against both teams.
> 
> 6-1-1 though, I like it. And the Sabres got destroyed today.... Scabs are looking pretty good, excited for next Wednesday.


To be honest with you it was a pretty boring match, it was mostly a defensive game with the Bruins leading in shots and Kessel had a chance or two, for me Reimer and Tukka were the best part of the game. The ACC was very quite, if I was at the game I might have fallen asleep.

The Leafs should have tied it up, that was a horrible call by that Ref, would have at least given us a chance to push it at overtime. It was a hard fought game, slow but we held you guys to one and were happy about the progress we made. Great effort by both sides, GO LEAFS GO. I agree the Refs should be embarrassed horrible horrible call.

I was actually hoping That the Sabres would take it, As a Leafs fan but a Bruins follower I would have to say I lean more toward a unity against Montreal, so would have personally liked to have seen it the other way. So the Celtics play The Clippers today, We murdered them at the ACC hope you guys do the same. We are in Miami today. :boogie:boogie


----------



## Cam1

What's going on with the Caps? Oates moving Ovechkin from his natural position, and putting Ribiero in as the number 1 center over Backstrom. Also looks like they've given up playing defense.

:stu


----------



## yourfavestoner

One goal in eight periods of hockey. Bleh.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Such a BS call on Silfverberg. Turrible.


----------



## Russell P

The Vancouver Canucks are and will continue to be the BEST team in the league. Not only do they have a solid core of veterans, they have emerging youngsters. In particular Zack freakin Kassian! Also Tanev is amazing!
Be prepared for Canuck hockey to continue to dominate the league!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Russell P said:


> The Vancouver Canucks are and will continue to be the BEST team in the league. Not only do they have a solid core of veterans, they have emerging youngsters. In particular Zack freakin Kassian! Also Tanev is amazing!
> Be prepared for Canuck hockey to continue to dominate the league!


...:lol


----------



## Russell P

Our team was so beat up, our opponents leading up to the final were way harder than the bruins. The East is a joke. Plus the refs were terrible. We'll win the cup before any other Canadian team does.


----------



## Zeppelin

Russell P said:


> The Vancouver Canucks are and will continue to be the BEST team in the league. Not only do they have a solid core of veterans, they have emerging youngsters. In particular Zack freakin Kassian! Also Tanev is amazing!
> Be prepared for Canuck hockey to continue to dominate the league!


Just wait until Kesler comes back, then the Canucks are really going to dominate! Go Canucks!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Russell P said:


> Our team was so beat up, our opponents leading up to the final were way harder than the bruins. The East is a joke. Plus the refs were terrible. We'll win the cup before any other Canadian team does.


Beat up, not because of the teams you played against, but because of the weak Euro/American players on your team.  The Bruins were, and are, the toughest team in the league.

You'll say Chicago was much better than Montreal, but they each won 44 games in 2010-11, so it's just your subjective opinion. They certainly weren't the Blackhawks of 2009-10.

You'll say Nashville was better than Philly, but all they had was a better goalie, not a tougher team.

And you'll say San Jose was better than Tampa Bay, which is probably true(though not by much), but it doesn't add much credibility to your claim of being "beat up" since you only played 5 games against them.

If you want to cheer for a Canadian team to win the Cup, it already happened when Boston won...14 of the 20 players that beat the Canucks were Canadian, including 11 of the 12 Bruin forwards. 

The real problem wasn't being beat up, it was having a sieve for a goalie.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> The real problem wasn't being beat up, it was having a sieve for a goalie.


Exactly. Beat up? You guys weren't the ones missing a first line winger as a result of a cheap shot. Also, I don't think there is a single team that can not be beat up after playing 100+ games of hockey in 8 months.

Luongos brutal performances in Boston were the reason the Canucks didn't win. This is why I'm shocked so many Vancouver fans are calling for Luongo to stay and be the number one. His good play right now is to be expected, but will it continue during the playoffs?


----------



## Cam1

Tim Thomas traded to the Islanders for a 2nd round pick (if he plays next year). 

Finally.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Tim Thomas traded to the Islanders for a 2nd round pick (if he plays next year).
> 
> Finally.


This, along with being able to place Marc Savard on LTIR means the Bruins can add upwards of $11 million(pro-rated of course) worth of players for the Cup run this year. They almost certainly have to be players with contracts that expire after this season...someone like Iginla, Morrow or Jagr. I think they'd have to give up too much for Iginla and getting Morrow/Jagr will depend on where Dallas is closer to the trade deadline.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> This, along with being able to place Marc Savard on LTIR means the Bruins can add upwards of $11 million(pro-rated of course) worth of players for the Cup run this year. They almost certainly have to be players with contracts that expire after this season...someone like Iginla, Morrow or Jagr. I think they'd have to give up too much for Iginla and getting Morrow/Jagr will depend on where Dallas is closer to the trade deadline.


I like Morrow a lot. Also, would be nice if they could extend Horton.


----------



## Christa25

Bye bye, Thomas. 
Thank goodness.


----------



## BlazingLazer

So the Islanders are on another obligatory losing streak they always manage to conjure up every single season. All they need now, other than a blowout from the Rangers, is to lose 3-1 from the worst team in the league and the usual criteria will be complete for that.

Probably doesn't help that they're like 0 for their last 127 on the power play, and that almost every opportunity for a shot, they pass instead, thinking someone else out there probably has a better opportunity. It ALWAYS happens.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Big day of hockey! Sens game getting started. Bishop's in net, Andy getting a much deserved break. Montoya in net for the Jets. Go Sens go.


----------



## Zeppelin

yourfavestoner said:


> Big day of hockey! Sens game getting started. Bishop's in net, Andy getting a much deserved break. Montoya in net for the Jets. Go Sens go.


Random question about the Senators? Why do they have a gladiator as their logo? It's a cool logo and all, but how does it fit their name? I always though that since Ottowa was the capital of Canada they were namned after the Canadian government?

But anyways, they have one of my favorite NHL logos


----------



## minimized

Zeppelin said:


> Random question about the Senators? Why do they have a gladiator as their logo? It's a cool logo and all, but how does it fit their name? I always though that since Ottowa was the capital of Canada they were namned after the Canadian government?
> 
> But anyways, they have one of my favorite NHL logos


I presume it's supposed to refer to the ancient Roman senators. At least that's what I always thought because I didn't have any other explanation xD

At least it's unique, I think - I never forget it.


----------



## Cam1

Damn! Work is closed due to weather so I was actually going to be able to watch the Bruins game - but that's canceled now :/

Will have to settle for Scabs and Leafs.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Don't even know why the Ducks bothered starting Hiller when we have a beast like Fasth.


----------



## Cam1

BeyondOsiris said:


> Don't even know why the Ducks bothered starting Hiller when we have a beast like Fasth.


Where did Fasth come from? Hadn't heard of him before this year, awesome numbers so far. Don't the Ducks have Gibson in the system too? He was awesome in the WJC. Should be good in net for the future.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Just realized we got Jim Hughson for our game


----------



## Zeppelin

Canucks are dominating the Flames right now. Go Vancouver!


----------



## The Patriot

Holy Hell we lay'd a beat down on Montreal Tonight, That was murder 6-0 Kessel scored his second goal of the season, we were hot tonight, JVR, Franson everyone came up huge. GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO. Good system of play, was relaxed, the team looked composed. Way to go Boys. LEAFS NATION All the way.


----------



## The Patriot

Christa25 said:


> Bye bye, Thomas.
> Thank goodness.


 Yeah I heard he got shipped to the Islanders. There are two people I'm glad are gone (well one will be back) but Sean Avery that douchebag (I have more respect for The Ottawa Senators and its a rivarly of class and respect anyways but I loath Sean Avery and after what Tim Thomas said on the whole Gay marriage issue I lost respect for him.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

Fasth came from the professional leagues in Sweden, I think he was the best goalie over there.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm too depressed to get into hockey again.


----------



## intheshadows

Zeppelin said:


> Random question about the Senators? Why do they have a gladiator as their logo? It's a cool logo and all, but how does it fit their name? I always though that since Ottowa was the capital of Canada they were namned after the Canadian government?
> 
> But anyways, they have one of my favorite NHL logos


I liked the old logo better.


----------



## CoastalSprite

intheshadows said:


> I'm too depressed to get into hockey again.


I'm only following half-heartedly too.. but it's better than nothing :/


----------



## The Patriot

Not the same as a Full season but I'm enjoying it one game at a time, The Leafs have been absolutely sick, they are on a hot streak, Phanuef even overcame his slump and scored, JVR came up big again, unfortunately James Reimer got injured but The Leafs followed their massive blowout victory in Montreal by laying waste to the Flyers 5-2. Leafs take 4th Spot in the Eastern Conference :boogie:boogie Sweet. GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Nice comeback Bruins! 3-0 Rangers with 12 minutes to go...2 goals in the last 1:31 to tie it up. Winning in OT here would be major...


----------



## intheshadows

The Jets are doing meh..

Howson got fired. there's a shocker...


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> Nice comeback Bruins! 3-0 Rangers with 12 minutes to go...2 goals in the last 1:31 to tie it up. Winning in OT here would be major...


Always liked the Bruins and it's always good to hear of a Rangers loss, especially in that way. Now, if only the Islanders can even things up tomorrow night, after a series of increasingly frustrating losses (**** the Hartford Whalers V 2.0).

They need to shoot the puck like they did when they faced Buffalo last Saturday.


----------



## Cam1

Jack Edwards at the end of this video, one of his finest moments. Right up there with the Revolutionary War speech after eliminating the Scabs. LOL:


----------



## The Patriot

Leafs not only lay'd waste to The Montregirl Canadiens but also creamed The Flyers, Dion Phaneuf came out of his slump but still struggled despite 2 goals on the night, Leafs have been playing really well and this was a long overdue Home Win. 

What a come back by the Lightning last night, they came back from a 3-0 deficit but Stamkos and Louis couldn't get anything past Price, ended up losing but wow Lindbeck turned it on in OT. Tonight The Penguins take on the Senators as a Leafs fan Go Penguins. 

The Ottawa Senators are trying to keep Leafs fans out of their games but asking fans not to resell their tickets. Anyways Love Hockey. Go Leafs and Go London Knights.


----------



## Christa25

That video, Cam. Frig, I love Jack Edwards so much. Haha. I can understand why anyone who isn't a Bruins fan, doesn't though. 
Huge comeback for us though, that was awesome. Got a point out of it anyway!


----------



## da kewliest

Russell P said:


> The Vancouver Canucks are and will continue to be the BEST team in the league. Not only do they have a solid core of veterans, they have emerging youngsters. In particular Zack freakin Kassian! Also Tanev is amazing!
> Be prepared for Canuck hockey to continue to dominate the league!


sorry buddy my hawks whooped you and then Beantown whooped ya, lol i hope yours was a troll post


----------



## Cam1

I hate Matt Cooke but c'mon... That's not intentional.


----------



## Zeppelin

Canucks on a six game win streak! 

On a side note, the last NHL video game I got was Wayne Gretzky's 3D hockey, and I still play it. I really need to get a newer hockey game.


----------



## Buerhle

Jagr through the years


----------



## BlazingLazer

^ Nice photo!

Got the hair and the jerseys down, but even squinting there's no way any of those guys could pass for Jagr, haha.


----------



## Christa25

The guy second from the right actually looks a lot like him. Aha.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Not seeing it, but ok. Whatever works!


----------



## Christa25

My 5 year old nephew is currently going around the house, with his mini sticks and his Flyers hat on, telling me they're the best and the Bruins are a 'sucky' team. He just told me he was going to the dressing room because 'that's where the hockey players go when they're tired.' He also referred to the Penguins as the 'Pittsburgh *** holes'. Smart kid, in a way.


----------



## jbeie880

Hockey said:


> Columbus is a city i wanna visit someday, i love the city name _Columbus_
> 
> My Fav team is the Flames


finally somebody who likes the flames too!


----------



## Cam1

Christa25 said:


> My 5 year old nephew is currently going around the house, with his mini sticks and his Flyers hat on, telling me they're the best and the Bruins are a 'sucky' team. He just told me he was going to the dressing room because 'that's where the hockey players go when they're tired.' He also referred to the Penguins as the 'Pittsburgh *** holes'. Smart kid, in a way.


Pittsburgh *** holes... I like it :lol


----------



## CoastalSprite

Manny on IR for the rest of the season. I'm glad they did this if his health was at risk. Hopefully he'll stay within the organization- he's a wonderful ambassador for the Nucks. Looks like Shroeder might be sticking around for a while..

And the Sens are decimated. Holy crap.. No first line centre, no #1 Dman, is Michalek still there? Alfie?  Andy can only carry so much.


----------



## yourfavestoner

CoastalSprite said:


> Manny on IR for the rest of the season. I'm glad they did this if his health was at risk. Hopefully he'll stay within the organization- he's a wonderful ambassador for the Nucks. Looks like Shroeder might be sticking around for a while..
> 
> And the Sens are decimated. Holy crap.. No first line centre, no #1 Dman, is Michalek still there? Alfie?  Andy can only carry so much.


Michalek is day to day.

The Sens season is over.

They'd already looked underwhelming the last two weeks without Spezza. Take away Karlsson....nail in the coffin. Talk about snake bit. Andy would have to keep up his current pace and be Jonny Quick circa last season for the Sens to sneak in to the playoffs. Even then.....


----------



## BlazingLazer

Nice way to snap the lull in the season, Tavares. And in front of the "why so quiet now?" Ranger crowd. Always fun to witness.

If only I was able to get a ticket to be at the game, though. It would have made that satisfaction so much better.

Now, New Jersey shall get a taste too!


----------



## ducksfan35

*Ducks fan!*

I'm a Ducks fan. Have been all my life. Grew up in Anaheim and still live locally. I hate the Kings! I have huge respect for Teemu Selanne. One of the best players and it will be a sad day when he finally retires. 
Anaheim Ducks 2013 Stanley Cup Champions! Has a nice ring to it!


----------



## The Patriot

ducksfan35 said:


> I'm a Ducks fan. Have been all my life. Grew up in Anaheim and still live locally. I hate the Kings! I have huge respect for Teemu Selanne. One of the best players and it will be a sad day when he finally retires.
> Anaheim Ducks 2013 Stanley Cup Champions! Has a nice ring to it!


 Hey welcome to the site nice to see another devoted fan out there, Teemu Selanne is a classy player good guy he's been with that team a long time.


----------



## The Patriot

yourfavestoner said:


> Michalek is day to day.
> 
> The Sens season is over.
> 
> They'd already looked underwhelming the last two weeks without Spezza. Take away Karlsson....nail in the coffin. Talk about snake bit. Andy would have to keep up his current pace and be Jonny Quick circa last season for the Sens to sneak in to the playoffs. Even then.....


Our teams may be bitter rivals but man that really sucks about Karlsson you always hate to hear of a guy getting injured unless he actually deserves it, if Sean Avery had gotten hurt like that I wouldn't feel anything towards it cause I hate the guy but despite the rivalry this team has going sorry you guys lost him


----------



## The Patriot

Stupid Bell Media is really getting on my last nerve, argh, It was a LEAFSTV Only Game last night, Seriously? I love Basketball but I wanted to see my Team play last night,  they lost to Carolina, that's twice this season Carolina has downed them 3-1 last night :blank was disappointing, need to play on the wing better, get more bodies up front, get better on our forecheck. Would have been nice to see this game though. Ah well long as I get to see every other game. GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO:boogie:boogie


----------



## CoastalSprite

Kesler is returning tonight.. Excited to see him play with Kassian 

Hm it's weird that he doesn't seem to _want _to come back. It's like he doesn't feel ready but coach is pressuring him to. Wonder what's up.

Edit: He's looking good! Halfway through his first game in nine months and a point already.

Edit2: Standing ovation for Hank! He's passed Naslund for franchise points leader. Love you baby <3

Edit3: Three fights in three seconds (of play)! :banana I give the edge to Dallas in two of their fights, but SO PROUD of our boys.

Man I picked the right game to sit down and watch :b *fingers crossed*

And I see Buffalo won


----------



## Zeppelin

CoastalSprite said:


> Kesler is returning tonight.. Excited to see him play with Kassian
> 
> Hm it's weird that he doesn't seem to _want _to come back. It's like he doesn't feel ready but coach is pressuring him to. Wonder what's up.
> 
> Edit: He's looking good! Halfway through his first game in nine months and a point already.
> 
> Edit2: Standing ovation for Hank! He's passed Naslund for franchise points leader. Love you baby <3
> 
> Edit3: Three fights in three seconds (of play)! :banana I give the edge to Dallas in two of their fights, but SO PROUD of our boys.
> 
> Man I picked the right game to sit down and watch :b *fingers crossed*
> 
> And I see Buffalo won


Those three fights and Henrik Sedins 757th goal were awsome. I was watching the game on Sportsnet, and then all of those fights started to happen!
Next Thursdays game against Dallas is going to be exciting.

Edit: Wow, can believe the Stars are making a comeback, hopefully Vancouver somehow manges to win. I remember seeing Brendon Dillon play for the WHL Seattle Thunderbirds. I met him once, don't know how I feel about him scoring against us...


----------



## CoastalSprite

^The Dallas player who scored their 4th goal is from Surrey, BC. His family's at the game apparently. Bah well either way it was a fun game, lots of end-to-end action  Congrats Hank!! And Kes looks great... Don't know what he was going on about calling his progress "baby steps" :blank


----------



## intheshadows

I played as the Jets vs Pittsburgh on NHL 13 and won the other day. 

I'm not very good at the pro level.


----------



## yourfavestoner

The Patriot said:


> Our teams may be bitter rivals but man that really sucks about Karlsson you always hate to hear of a guy getting injured unless he actually deserves it, if Sean Avery had gotten hurt like that I wouldn't feel anything towards it cause I hate the guy but despite the rivalry this team has going sorry you guys lost him


The tough luck award goes to the Sens.

The Spezza and Karlsson injuries, and let's not forget Jared Cowen got hurt before the season playing in Binghamton. He's out for the year.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> Kesler is returning tonight.. Excited to see him play with Kassian
> 
> Hm it's weird that he doesn't seem to _want _to come back. It's like he doesn't feel ready but coach is pressuring him to. Wonder what's up.
> 
> Edit: He's looking good! Halfway through his first game in nine months and a point already.
> 
> Edit2: Standing ovation for Hank! He's passed Naslund for franchise points leader. Love you baby <3
> 
> Edit3: Three fights in three seconds (of play)! :banana I give the edge to Dallas in two of their fights, but SO PROUD of our boys.
> 
> Man I picked the right game to sit down and watch :b *fingers crossed*
> 
> *And I see Buffalo won *


:bat :bat :bat


----------



## The Patriot

Congratulations to Henrik Sedin on being named the Canucks All time leading scorer.


----------



## CoastalSprite

the cheat said:


> :bat :bat :bat














The Patriot said:


> Congratulations to Henrik Sedin on being named the Canucks All time leading scorer.


 It's too bad it didn't end better, but that's par for the course when it comes to the Nucks :lol We lost to Tampa in OT for Naslund's retirement night too.


----------



## Christa25

So happy to see Dougie Hamilton get his first career NHL goal last night, even though we lost!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Haha I like the Tampa commentator. Ours don't sound that excited even in playoffs games :b

Also.. I miss Salo


----------



## Liability

Lets go flames!


----------



## The Patriot

Leafs got the shut out win 3-0 against The Senators, would have been a tougher match up if Karlsson was in but Scrivens secured the shut out excited to see how far we can go. We've made tremendous improvements. GO LEAFS GO really proud of our boys right now :clap:clap

So today is Hockey Day in America. Love Hockey. The Canadian presence on the BlackHawks is enough to make me pull for them today. So yeah I'm going to take the BlackHawks. 11-3-0 well on their way to setting a record. I like Jonathan Toews.


----------



## CoastalSprite

PITT-BUF right now. Hockey Day in America, it looks like..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

As a fan of all the major sports, it baffles me that more American's don't get into hockey. I hate both the Penguins and the Sabres, but still watched that game and it was very exciting. No other sport has as many "oooooh!!!!!" moments, as hockey.


----------



## Cam1

I'm liking this hockey on NBC all day on Sunday thing.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Hmmmm a lot of record breaking these days. Hank is our new franchise points leader, the Oilers set a new franchise shots record, and now the Hawks have tied the best start in NHL history. Onto Game #3  Was surprised the Oilers shots record was only that high.. I wonder if that included shots in overtime, especially playoffs games?

Ryan Kesler... I've missed watching this man.


----------



## Zeppelin

Of course I miss the first two goals of the Canucks game. It just happens that I'm away from the tv at that time. I did see the last goal.


----------



## Cam1

I want a 2011 SCF rematch >.>


----------



## CoastalSprite

Zeppelin said:


> Of course I miss the first two goals of the Canucks game. It just happens that I'm away from the tv at that time. I did see the last goal.







Just in case you're not already subscribed to CanucksHD 

ARRGH you Canucks! We just cannot hold onto a lead 

I'm sorry I ever said anything bad about you, Raymond. Bambi legs.


----------



## Zeppelin

CoastalSprite said:


> Just in case you're not already subscribed to CanucksHD
> 
> ARRGH you Canucks! We just cannot hold onto a lead
> 
> I'm sorry I ever said anything bad about you, Raymond. Bambi legs.


Thanks. I can't believe we lost! At least the Canucks got a point though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## CoastalSprite

^If there is a rematch I'd have to ban myself from here to keep from losing a friend :b


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> ^If there is a rematch I'd have to ban myself from here to keep from losing a friend :b


:squeeze I'd never stop being your friend over a game...you might feel differently if the Bruins beat the Canucks again though lol.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Within a 15 day span the Sens have been shutout three times - all by backup goalies.

It's death by Dan Ellis, Al Montoya and Ben Scrivens.

This team is gonna really start to plummet down the standings.


----------



## intheshadows

GO JETS GO.

Tied for last in the east...


----------



## CoastalSprite

the cheat said:


> :squeeze I'd never stop being your friend over a game...you might feel differently if the Bruins beat the Canucks again though lol.


Aww :squeeze That's because you haven't seen me lose it during the playoffs! I had urges to strangle Bruins fans well into the next season :b And they wouldn't beat us again because we'd be prepared this time for their thuggery


----------



## Cam1

intheshadows said:


> GO JETS GO.
> 
> Tied for last in the east...


I feel like they should be better than they are. I like the Jets all right, hopefully they turn it around.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> Aww :squeeze That's because you haven't seen me lose it during the playoffs! I had urges to strangle Bruins fans well into the next season :b And they wouldn't beat us again because we'd be prepared this time for their thuggery


It wasn't the "thuggery", it was the 21 goals Boston scored between Game 3 and Game 7...without Nathan Horton, who was our best forward until some thug took him out.  :duck 

You're right, maybe it wouldn't be good if Boston/Vancouver meet again. :b


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, I've been a fan of the Jets since they've come back as well. I would like to see them doing better.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

intheshadows said:


> GO JETS GO.
> 
> Tied for last in the east...


You have to remember, you're basically cheering for the Atlanta Thrashers...just different jersey's. Give it time, think of it as an expansion team. Most expansion teams go through 5 years of struggling...only this "expansion" team has a few good young players to build around already. Be happy to have the NHL back in Winnipeg, be patient, draft well...and it'll be a lot better in 2 or 3 years.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Oh gosh our division sucks. They're all 10-13 place in a row in the western standings.


----------



## The Patriot

:boogie:boogie LEAFS get their 7th Road win of the season moving up into a tie with Boston, Kessel gets his 3rd goal of the season, Nazem Kadri has made vast improvements since he played a full season for the Marlies, a few years back when he first tried coming into the NHL he was a sloppy player who tried to hard to break out on his own against three players. Leafs win it over The Florida Panthers 3-0 and Ben Scrivens gets his first shut out since Saturday's game against Ottawa.

Loving this team. GO LEAFS GO :clap:clap


----------



## The Patriot

Anyone follow Junior Hockey? I follow and root for The Marlies our AHL Affiliate team and for the Halifax MooseHeads of the QJHML. Who's your team?


----------



## CoastalSprite

The Patriot said:


> Anyone follow Junior Hockey? I follow and root for The Marlies our AHL Affiliate team and for the Halifax MooseHeads of the QJHML. Who's your team?


I followed the Vancouver Giants during the lockout, but they weren't having a good season. One of the star forwards (Marek Tvrdon) was also taken out of commission for the rest of the year. Haven't checked on them for a few months but I'm pretty sure they're not making the playoffs.

Oh hey, I just realized the Hawks' next game is the Nucks! And it's their chance to break a franchise/NHL record. Now the game is a bit more interesting to me


----------



## Zeppelin

The Patriot said:


> Anyone follow Junior Hockey? I follow and root for The Marlies our AHL Affiliate team and for the Halifax MooseHeads of the QJHML. Who's your team?


I sometimes follow the WHL Seattle Thunderbirds. I've a gone to a few of their games before.


----------



## MindOverMood

Kitchener Rangers

The auditorium where they play at is like a ten minute walk from my house.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Patriot said:


> Anyone follow Junior Hockey? I follow and root for The Marlies our AHL Affiliate team and for the Halifax MooseHeads of the QJHML. Who's your team?


I used to really like the Ottawa 67's when I was a kid, but cared less as I grew older and now I don't care at all. I mostly follow individual players in junior/college...guys who are ranked highly to be drafted, and of course, I follow the draft picks of the Boston Bruins.


----------



## Christa25

Lol. I used to go to a lot of Cape Breton Screaming Eagles games when I was younger, back in the Fleury days. Haven't been to one in years though.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Anyone follow Junior Hockey? I follow and root for The Marlies our AHL Affiliate team and for the Halifax MooseHeads of the QJHML. Who's your team?


No, the Lewiston Maineiacs left us, and were the only Q team in the U.S. Not sure where they moved to...

I've been to a few Portland Pirates games, the Coyotes affiliate. Brandon Gormley is there now, should be a good player. Oliver Ekman-Larsson played there a bit during the lockout.

Isn't Halifax the team with Mackinnon and Drouin?


----------



## CoastalSprite

David Booth is playing against the Hawks tonight, likely starting on the fourth line. Volpatti is scratched to make room for him. Too bad because I thought he's played pretty well the past few games. And Seabrook out.. excellent.. I want to ruin the Hawks' streak like we did Detroit's last year :yes

Now that I've said that, watch us get trashed 7-1 :um


----------



## Christa25

Cam1 said:


> Isn't Halifax the team with Mackinnon and Drouin?


Damn right they are. The Moose are doing great this year too!


----------



## Cam1

Christa25 said:


> Damn right they are. The Moose are doing great this year too!


Ah nice, I kinda just lightly follow the teams that Bruins top prospects play on lol.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Breaking news - Sens scored a goal!

And on the power play, no less.


----------



## CoastalSprite

...I'm never posting in this thread again


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> ...I'm never posting in this thread again


Yeah, right! :squeeze There will be no shame in losing to the Hawks...everyone does.


----------



## Cam1

I miss Sobotka....

Thanks for mentioning on 4 different occasions that the Bruins traded him for Warhofsky, Pierre >.>


----------



## Christa25

LOL. But is that not expected of Pierre?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> I miss Sobotka....
> 
> Thanks for mentioning on 4 different occasions that the Bruins traded him for Warhofsky, Pierre >.>


It's all good, really...Sobotka had nowhere to play on the Bruins, as much as I loved the guy. He's a 25-30 point/season player. I think he was about to be a free agent, too. No contract, nowhere to play on the Bruins...had to be traded.

Warsofsky will be 23 soon and is a defenseman, so who knows...although he is short.

Pierre is an idiot though, thank you NBC Sports for taking him away from TSN.


----------



## billyho

the cheat said:


> Pierre is an idiot though, thank you NBC Sports for taking him away from TSN.


I can't stand Pierre and the rest of NBC's broadcast team.. especially during Flyers n Pens!!


----------



## Cam1

Flyers penguins game is pretty wild so far. Go Flyers...


----------



## yourfavestoner

Pierre's creepy. Seen that montage of him on youtube? Something's off with that guy. Bleh.


----------



## The Patriot

The Flyers vs Pens seems to be a Wet dream come true for Pierre Maguire, the guy seems to get really aroused by his love for this rivarly and for Sidney Crosby, All of NBC sports does, I couldn't agree anymore with you guys yikes. Haha Leafs lose both times they are on Leafs TV, the only times I don't get to see the games. 

We were playing the Lightning apparently. GO LEAFS GO, ah looking forward to that come back, Woooo Reimer and Lupul are back but actually want Scrivens to stay in for awhile give him a chance he's been doing so well as of late, despite yesterday's loss he has two shut outs.

Kadri has been playing great not bad for a guy who a few years ago was a show off player who made careless mistakes trying to be cool now he's playing an unselfish game putting in great effort and getting the job done in front of the net.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

To be honest, I hate almost all broadcast teams. I enjoy listening to Jack Edwards and Brick on NESN, because they're homers...but I would actually pay a small fee to watch NHL games without any play-by-play or talking between whistles. The best part of watching live is the sounds of the game and the crowd...without an annoying voice screaming at you and telling you what you're seeing. I have eyes and a brain, I know what I'm seeing...


----------



## The Patriot

So Boston fans are you sweating with excitement, perspiring because Buffalo Fired Lindy Ruff? What are your thoughts on this news? I can only imagine who will take him. 

Picks.


----------



## Xtraneous

Sup


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> The Flyers vs Pens seems to be a Wet dream come true for Pierre Maguire, the guy seems to get really aroused by his love for this rivarly and for Sidney Crosby, All of NBC sports does, I couldn't agree anymore with you guys yikes. Haha Leafs lose both times they are on Leafs TV, the only times I don't get to see the games.
> 
> We were playing the Lightning apparently. GO LEAFS GO, ah looking forward to that come back, Woooo Reimer and Lupul are back but actually want Scrivens to stay in for awhile give him a chance he's been doing so well as of late, despite yesterday's loss he has two shut outs.
> 
> Kadri has been playing great not bad for a guy who a few years ago was a show off player who made careless mistakes trying to be cool now he's playing an unselfish game putting in great effort and getting the job done in front of the net.


Peter Laviolette best lock his windows tonight, might wake up to Pierre drooling over his sleeping body.

As for Ruff being fired, I don't really care. Either way the Sabres aren't that good at all. Miller is a bit overrated too.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Peter Laviolette best lock his windows tonight, might wake up to Pierre drooling over his sleeping body.


Truer words have never been spoken lol haha so true


----------



## Christa25

Ryan Miller is one of the biggest prima donnas in the NHL.


----------



## The Patriot

LEAFS Come up Huge Tonight. Two Beautiful Goals from JVR and Dion Phaneuf gets his 100th Career Goal to put the LEAFS past Buffalo 3-1, despite a rough first start in the second The Forechecking game alive and the goals started coming by the 3rd Scrivens was coming up huge. So Awesome, We shut down Ryan Miller and put him to sleep GO LEAFS GO LEAFS GO :boogie:boogie


----------



## Cam1

Luke Schenn trade is looking pretty good for the Leafs so far... And the Sabres keep on losing, I love it.

Scabs best enjoy 1st place while they have it.


----------



## yourfavestoner

This season is insane.


----------



## The Patriot

Guys like Taylor Hall are considered The Golden Boys of Hockey so its very surprising when you hear that he got suspended two games, he's human sometimes your emotions get the best of you so not saying its not possible just saying its surprising. 

I seriously hate Bell cheap crap media, honestly could have watched The Hawks game, enjoyed that if I can't watch The Raptors game but NO:roll Bell Cheapo has to have on Curling, CURLING Unbelieveable :no:no tonight is a rare night off from Sports for me, I at least watch OHL Hockey AHL Hockey if there's no professional sports on but no. (Thank Goodness for Rogers 10) OHL is on there instead whew, Oshawa Generals vs Ottawa 67's taking Oshawa.

Sportsnet has on some UFC story thing oh sigh well Baseballs back on Sunday Jays take on the Tigers in Spring Training and there's probably something on I can watch tomorrow. GO LEAFS GO.


----------



## Christa25

Friggin' Hawks, man.


----------



## intheshadows

Christa25 said:


> Friggin' Hawks, man.


No kidding.


----------



## The Patriot

Congratulations to the Chicago BlackHawks on their 17th Straight Win without a regulation loss Incredible. One of the things I love about the Hawks is the Canadian Presence on the team, Sharp, Toews, They are a fun team to watch, unfortunately didn't see this win but heard about it. 

Way to go Hawks. Dang Wish my Leafs could pull off something like that, perhaps down the road we will be able to maybe be taken seriously and have players who can help us do that. 

Watched OHL Hockey last night which actually came on RogersTV (forgot about that channel) The Oshawa Generals beat the Ottawa 67s 4-1 pretty good match would love to go to one of those games in person. 

So how are your teams doing? What are you hoping to see?


----------



## Cam1

How is Ray Emery not sucking? Blackhawks look unbeatable. I'm gonna make a bold prediction and say they lose their next game against Columbus.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

now malkin is the one out with a concussion, it's like letang, crosby, and now malkin wanna take turns on the concussion wheel.


----------



## yourfavestoner

I'm glad to see Emery has been playing well in Chi-town.

I love this Sens squad. So resilient.


----------



## The Patriot

Leafs  came up short in a heart breaker to the Senators. Felt we had some opportunities we just couldn't finish on, Ottawa pushed up back and I felt the D didn't really give Scrivens any real help, there were some near chance moments for Ottawa very early on but we came out strong in the 3rd, played for possession. 

In the end We lost as a team, Scrivens just didn't have the opportunity to hang on, can't blame the guy he's been a huge instrumental part of this team, I thought we could have done more but we battled hard and came up big really proud of the fight in this team :clap:clap Terrific. 


I could feel that we might have had a chance had we taken it to OT but right now we have a playoff spot and are a playoff bound team, Need to tighten our D, keep control on the break, stop letting teams push us on the wing and force bodies against us. 

Solid effort tonight Leafs. Rocked it. :boogie:boogie


----------



## Cam1

Damn, wanted to se Miller fight Nabakov.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Damn, wanted to se Miller fight Nabakov.


Miller would probably resort to hitting Nabokov with his purse.


----------



## Zeppelin

Why does it seem like people hate the Canucks? I don't get it, but I'm a Canuvks fan.


----------



## Buerhle

*Canucks jersey*

^


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Miller would probably resort to hitting Nabokov with his purse.


Miller was pretty tough hitting Martin when he was being held back by Sabres, then couldn't even look Nabakov in the eye when challenged :lol

Ever since the Lucic hit he feels the need to take shots at anyone who grazes him.


----------



## Christa25

the cheat said:


> Miller would probably resort to hitting Nabokov with his purse.


BAM!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Zeppelin said:


> Why does it seem like people hate the Canucks? I don't get it, but I'm a Canuvks fan.


I think the twins are two of the best hockey players in the world. But as a team, I'm not a fan of their brand of hockey. It's...European. And they dive a lot, to get power-plays. It's like a hockey team that plays like a soccer team, in that sense...and that's gross to me.


----------



## yourfavestoner

the cheat said:


> I think the twins are two of the best hockey players in the world. But as a team, I'm not a fan of their brand of hockey. It's...European. And they dive a lot, to get power-plays. It's like a hockey team that plays like a soccer team, in that sense...and that's gross to me.


Exactly.

I cheered for them over the Bruins in 2011 only because I hate the B's even more, but that team is very unlikable.


----------



## The Patriot

We just got our New Bell Fiber Optic TV Cost us only $300 our digital box is coming on Wednesday and we get 6month for $80 and after it will be a $120 a month but finally (I hope) I don't have to worry about games being blocked out and I can watch what ever other games I want. 

GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO, If you guys are on facebook you should check out NHL memes hilarious stuff but yeah we shot ourselves in the foot last night, could have tried to win it in Overtime but we let The Senators slip one past us.

Everyone's so excited cause Ovie Scored a Hat Trick in my view Ovie is still overrated and his comparisons to Crosby are really silly, look where Crosby is and look where he is. 

Got to say really happy for the Black Hawks awesome team and I love the Canadian presence but yes more NHL for me :boogie:boogie.


----------



## Zeppelin

Alain Vigneault: Put in Cory Schneider!

Edit: That game was hard to watch. Can't believe Vancouver lost 8-3 to Detroit.

Why were the Detroit fans chanting "USA" at the end lol???


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> Why were the Detroit fans chanting "USA" at the end lol???


Good question, their entire team seems to be European lol.


----------



## intheshadows

:yay Jets won tonight.


----------



## Cam1

intheshadows said:


> :yay Jets won tonight.


Kane is on fire. Love to see anyone beat the Rags.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## Nym047

^ LOL


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo

Anyone else hate the proposed realignment. 16 in the east and 14 in the west. Doesn't seem fair. I know Columbus and Detroit are eastern time zone teams but I don't like seeing 8/14 teams making it in one conference while 8/16 make it in the other.


----------



## Zeppelin

JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo said:


> Anyone else hate the proposed realignment. 16 in the east and 14 in the west. Doesn't seem fair. I know Columbus and Detroit are eastern time zone teams but I don't like seeing 8/14 teams making it in one conference while 8/16 make it in the other.


I hate the realignment too. As a Canucks fan, why are we in the same division as Phoenix, Anaheim & LA? It doesn't make since nor seem fair to me. I mean, that means the Canucks would have to do more traveling... Seems to do more harm than good to us.

Personally, I think the NHL is going to expand which is why they are doing this. And hopefully they will expand to Seattle & Quebec City. Those two cities make the most since too me. Both cities are building NHL arenas, and if they expand here in Seattle, I will definitely support the Seattle team and buy tickets to games.

I just hope they don't expand to Toronto over Seattle, seems like a waste since the city already has a team.

But yeah, I don't like the propesed realignment.


----------



## Cam1

Zeppelin said:


> I hate the realignment too. As a Canucks fan, why are we in the same division as Phoenix, Anaheim & LA? It doesn't make since nor seem fair to me. I mean, that means the Canucks would have to do more traveling... Seems to do more harm than good to us.
> 
> Personally, I think the NHL is going to expand which is why they are doing this. And hopefully they will expand to Seattle & Quebec City. Those two cities make the most since too me. Both cities are building NHL arenas, and if they expand here in Seattle, I will definitely support the Seattle team and buy tickets to games.
> 
> I just hope they don't expand to Toronto over Seattle, seems like a waste since the city already has a team.
> 
> But yeah, I don't like the propesed realignment.


I think Florida will move to Quebec, and Phoenix to Seattle. With the rise of the Seahawks and the Supersonics returning the time seems right. People are really starting to get back into sports up there, it would be a great fit.. would love to see a team in Seattle. I agree, please no more teams in Ontario.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

You can bet within the next 5 years, there will be 32 NHL teams. 4 divisions of 8 teams, top 4 in each division make the playoffs. And then two rounds of inter-division playoffs.
I personally love it, but it's stupid to try and do 4 divisions with an imbalance of teams.


With regards to the current season, Chicago has been unbelievable. They seem so locked in, every game, that it's becoming a very real possibility that they push this streak to pretty ridiculous heights.

As for my Bruins, the best part of their 13-2-2 record is that they have yet to play an extended stretch of the type of hockey they're capable of playing. Having a terrible power-play is okay when you have the best 5 on 5 team, and the best 4 on 5 team. If they also had the best power-play, it would be unfair.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Tomas Vokoun is terrible. Just terrible.


----------



## Cam1

Marchand is scoring on 33% of his shots... haha. Too bad it's a shortened season, would be interesting to see how many he would score in 82. I liked the new PP unit the Bruins put out there today, Hamilton is unbelievable. 

This Scabs/Penguins game is crazy. I hate them both.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Marchand is scoring on 33% of his shots... haha. Too bad it's a shortened season, would be interesting to see how many he would score in 82. I liked the new PP unit the Bruins put out there today, Hamilton is unbelievable.
> 
> This Scabs/Penguins game is crazy. I hate them both.


I'd like to see how many Marchand would score with Seguin as his centreman. He's already a 30 goal guy with Bergy, and while I love Bergy(my favourite skater on the Bruins), he's not their top play-maker. That's not to say he isn't a play-maker, but Seguin and Krejci are better at it, offensively.

I also had $10 to win $40 on the Habs/Penguins game going to overtime...what a roller-coaster that was.


----------



## Zeppelin

The Canucks are going to wear these uniforms in March in honor of the 1915 Stanley Cup Champions, the Vancouver Millionaires. Also, an interesting fact, that the Millionaires played in the PCHA, and a few other teams from the PCHA, like the Victoria Cougars(1926), and Seattle Metrpolitans(1917) have also wont he Stanley cup. Seattle was the first American City to win the cup in 1917.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Zeppelin said:


> The Canucks are going to wear these uniforms in March in honor of the 1915 Stanley Cup Champions, the Vancouver Millionaires. Also, an interesting fact, that the Millionaires played in the PCHA, and a few other teams from the PCHA, like the Victoria Cougars(1926), and Seattle Metrpolitans(1917) have also wont he Stanley cup. Seattle was the first American City to win the cup in 1917.


More Cups than the Canucks and they haven't been in the league since 1926. :lol :duck :b


----------



## Cam1

Bruins Habs rivalry is definitely heating up, so much better when both teams are good. Probably not the best time for Chara to fight and pick up 17 PIMS but oh well, just one game.

Also, who is possessing Ray Emery?


----------



## intheshadows

What colours haven't the Canucks worn in thier history?


----------



## Cam1

http://www.hockeyfights.com/fights/116537

Ouch!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> http://www.hockeyfights.com/fights/116537
> 
> Ouch!


Reminded me of the fight that ended the career of Nick Kypreos. I love fights, but some are pretty scary.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Reminded me of the fight that ended the career of Nick Kypreos. I love fights, but some are pretty scary.


I just watched that one. Looked a lot like it minus the pool of blood.

Yeah, seems to be one a year that ends up like this. Matt Cooke, Jay Beagle, and now this one.


----------



## Cam1

Holy ****, go to take a shower and its 1-1, now it's 5-1 Avs, looks like the steak ends tonight.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Holy ****, go to take a shower and its 1-1, now it's 5-1 Avs, looks like the steak ends tonight.


Maybe if they lose another one soon, people will start recognizing the Bruins for being just as good as Chicago.

3-0 Bruins over Philly 15 minutes into the game....hopefully they don't blow this lead now. Seguin, again.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Maybe if they lose another one soon, people will start recognizing the Bruins for being just as good as Chicago.
> 
> 3-0 Bruins over Philly 15 minutes into the game....hopefully they don't blow this lead now. Seguin, again.


Yeah, Ducks and Bruins are flying under the radar because of the Hawks.

The pass from Lucic on that goal was sick, good to see Caron pick up a point too. Hoping for a blow out


----------



## Christa25

Breeze by.


----------



## Christa25

Really can't wait for the Bruins - Pens games.. or the Pittsburgh ********, as my nephew calls them.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Christa25 said:


> Really can't wait for the Bruins - Pens games.. or the Pittsburgh ********, as my nephew calls them.


let's hope for a repeat of last game


----------



## BlazingLazer

Good to see the Islanders get another shutout again, this time with Tampa Bay. Also glad that they put a stop to that over-hyped jive turkey Stamkos. I guess I wasn't following hockey as closely the past few years, because I was wondering who exactly he was as of pretty recently.

You know you must be doing pretty bad when you lose like that to the Islanders and they didn't even play to the max that game. And especially when you're that far down in the standings, but somehow score a lot and _still_ have a large goal difference.

Miami on Saturday should be a cakewalk. Also good that I can watch a team that isn't the Penguins/Flyers/Sabres/Bruins. I'm tired of being overexposed to watching those teams and their players (to think they all used to be teams I've always really liked up until recently!). Can I watch a different team in action please?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Good to see the Islanders get another shutout again, this time with Tampa Bay. Also glad that they put a stop to that over-hyped jive turkey Stamkos. I guess I wasn't following hockey as closely the past few years, because I was wondering who exactly he was as of pretty recently.
> 
> You know you must be doing pretty bad when you lose like that to the Islanders and they didn't even play to the max that game. And especially when you're that far down in the standings, but somehow score a lot and _still_ have a large goal difference.
> 
> Miami on Saturday should be a cakewalk. Also good that I can watch a team that isn't the Penguins/Flyers/Sabres/Bruins. I'm tired of being overexposed to watching those teams and their players (to think they all used to be teams I've always really liked up until recently!). Can I watch a different team in action please?


Steven Stamkos is properly hyped...as the best goal scorer in the league. :b


----------



## Cam1

Lol yeah, idk how a guy can score 60 at like 22 years old and be overhyped. How awesome would it be if he got 40 this year? He's halfway there.


----------



## Christa25

Damn. Kelly last week, now Krejci... let's hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Limmy

Flyers fan. How can you not love those uniforms


----------



## 141079

Detroit Red Wings FTW!  I'm their fan for years. I feel very bad for Dallas tho :/ I mean Jagr is there and he's best right, hands down :clap


----------



## Royals

Hmmm I always been a NHL fan. But mostly 90's and older. Blackhawks was always my team. I love their '98 line-up: Amonte, Gilmour, Daze, Chelios, Coffey, Probert, Zhamnov, Moreau, Laflamme....man that looks like an all-star team, they should have won that season. Red Wings also: Yzerman, Larionov, Shanahan, Federov, Lidstrom, Kozlov, Osgood...they don't make those teams anymore! I also play the NHL hockey games.

But I love most teams. Do not see any reason to hate since there's also many Europeans playing there. I miss seeing Federov, Yashin, Sakic, Bure, Lemieux, Gretzky, Larianov, Yzerman, Hull, Messier, Roy, Jagr, Forsberg, Nolan, Lindros...play. I guess that is way the 90's were so great 

I sincerely hope these teams one day win a cup they deserve it: Sabers, Capitals, Coyotes, Kings, Sharks, Blues, Canucks.


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> Steven Stamkos is properly hyped...as the best goal scorer in the league. :b


Yeah, well the Tavares Coalition (sounds silly, but stay with me a bit) and I weren't informed of the memo soon enough about who this guy was in the first place. Since Stamkos didn't run by Tavares first, he is not allowed to bypass him anymore in goals. Mwuahaha...



Cam1 said:


> Lol yeah, idk how a guy can score 60 at like 22 years old and be overhyped. How awesome would it be if he got 40 this year? He's halfway there.


In short? Because Stone Cold said so.



Royals said:


> Hmmm I always been a NHL fan. But mostly 90's and older. Blackhawks was always my team. I love their '98 line-up: Amonte, Gilmour, Daze, Chelios, Coffey, Probert, Zhamnov, Moreau, Laflamme....man that looks like an all-star team, they should have won that season. Red Wings also: Yzerman, Larionov, Shanahan, Federov, Lidstrom, Kozlov, Osgood...they don't make those teams anymore! I also play the NHL hockey games.


Damn straight. Those were the days. Mid-late 90's for me well (also early-2000s a bit). That was when I knew EVERYBODY in the league; I was familiar with just about each player that played back then.

And yeah, those Blackhawks/Wings/Stars lineups were the real deal around that time. And ESPN had Gary Thorne and Bill Clement calling most of those games. There will never be a better sportscasting team than those two.



> But I love most teams. Do not see any reason to hate since there's also many Europeans playing there. I miss seeing Fedorov, Yashin, Sakic, Bure, Lemieux, Gretzky, Larionov, Yzerman, Hull, Messier, Roy, Jagr, Forsberg, Nolan, Lindros...play. I guess that is way the 90's were so great
> 
> I sincerely hope these teams one day win a cup they deserve it: Sabres, Capitals, Coyotes, Kings, Sharks, Blues, Canucks.


Haha, Islander fan here, and there's a saying that goes "I only root for two teams: The Islanders... and whoever's playing the Rangers". I still go by that ethos.

I really think the 2005 lockout just about killed my interest in following hockey. A ton of players that I knew for the longest time left and were replaced by a bunch of new, unfamiliar ones that I had a hard time getting back into following. It's like when you go back to your usual favorite hang-out spot, after a while away from it, and all the regulars and buddies that went there are all gone and replaced all with new people you still can't quite get used to.

So yeah, I preferred the NHL of the 90s (and thought it was actually _better_, to be honest), but I'm still glad to be getting back into it this season. It's better than nothing.


----------



## intheshadows

Royals said:


> Hmmm I always been a NHL fan. But mostly 90's and older. Blackhawks was always my team. I love their '98 line-up: Amonte, Gilmour, Daze, Chelios, Coffey, Probert, Zhamnov, Moreau, Laflamme....man that looks like an all-star team, they should have won that season. Red Wings also: Yzerman, Larionov, Shanahan, Federov, Lidstrom, Kozlov, Osgood...they don't make those teams anymore! I also play the NHL hockey games.
> 
> But I love most teams. Do not see any reason to hate since there's also many Europeans playing there. I miss seeing Federov, Yashin, Sakic, Bure, Lemieux, Gretzky, Larianov, Yzerman, Hull, Messier, Roy, Jagr, Forsberg, Nolan, Lindros...play. I guess that is way the 90's were so great
> 
> I sincerely hope these teams one day win a cup they deserve it: Sabers, Capitals, Coyotes, Kings, Sharks, Blues, Canucks.


The 90s were awesome I agree. It's hard keeping track of players these days.

The Kings just won the Cup last season.


----------



## Limmy

Fl


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, well the Tavares Coalition (sounds silly, but stay with me a bit) and I weren't informed of the memo soon enough about who this guy was in the first place. Since Stamkos didn't run by Tavares first, he is not allowed to bypass him anymore in goals. Mwuahaha...


Big fan of Johnny T, as well.  He's a year younger than Stamkos, and hasn't played most of his short career with guys like Marty St. Louis and Vinny Lecavalier, but he's still not a pure sniper like Stamkos. 
I've been watching Tavares since he first joined the Ontario Hockey League. I honestly didn't think he'd be as good as he's becoming because he wasn't a top notch skater, and I didn't think he'd work as hard as he obviously has to improve that part of his game. He has incredible hands and hockey sense, though...and is only getting better. Just in time for the move to Brooklyn. How do you feel about that, as an Islanders fan?

I'm not a fan of theirs, but I am a fan of their history because one of the players on their 80's dynasty team, who has his number hanging from the rafters, is from my hometown. It's cool, but also a little depressing, as my town kinda p***ed him off as a teenager, cutting him from our local junior team, and then not celebrating him enough as he went on to a Hall of Fame career. There isn't even a sign, as you drive into my town, that says "Welcome to...Home of..." and there damn well should be!

/mini rant


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> Big fan of Johnny T, as well.  He's a year younger than Stamkos, and hasn't played most of his short career with guys like Marty St. Louis and Vinny Lecavalier, but he's still not a pure sniper like Stamkos.
> I've been watching Tavares since he first joined the Ontario Hockey League. I honestly didn't think he'd be as good as he's becoming because he wasn't a top notch skater, and I didn't think he'd work as hard as he obviously has to improve that part of his game. He has incredible hands and hockey sense, though...and is only getting better. Just in time for the move to Brooklyn. How do you feel about that, as an Islanders fan?
> 
> I'm not a fan of theirs, but I am a fan of their history because one of the players on their 80's dynasty team, who has his number hanging from the rafters, is from my hometown. It's cool, but also a little depressing, as my town kinda p***ed him off as a teenager, cutting him from our local junior team, and then not celebrating him enough as he went on to a Hall of Fame career. There isn't even a sign, as you drive into my town, that says "Welcome to...Home of..." and there damn well should be!
> 
> /mini rant


Yeah, if anything, Tavares is more of a two-way player than an outright sniper on the team (the closet one(s) to being a sniper are probably Moulson and Boyes), but he's one of the best two-ways out there, any bias aside (with all this talk of snipers and two-ways, doesn't it seem like power forwards are kinda dying out?). I still find it hard to wrap my head around how young he is, seeing him talk and such. He's younger than most of the young people I know and he comes off as an older more established player than most my age (I'm almost 6 years older than him). I didn't follow him pre-NHL, but I heard that he excelled by the age of 16 or so. That's kinda weird for me to think about.

As good as he is, I'm still a proponent of everyone else on the team producing like Okposo, Reasoner, etc... I really like Cizikas, Nielsen, and the McDonalds, among the rest of the team. The eventual move to Brooklyn bums me out, because I really treasure the history of the team on Long Island (and I still always have liked the "Mausoleum"!) certainly, but I guess it could be worse, what with those bothersome Kansas City rumors that were floating around some time ago. And at least I can get easier access to the arena now, so I guess that's a plus.

I assume the move has to do with some BS owner politics, but I haven't quite read up too much on the details. Will probably read up on it soon.

May I ask what player it was that got shafted like that in your hometown? Was it Mike Bossy, by any chance?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, if anything, Tavares is more of a two-way player than an outright sniper on the team (the closet one(s) to being a sniper are probably Moulson and Boyes), but he's one of the best two-ways out there, any bias aside (with all this talk of snipers and two-ways, doesn't it seem like power forwards are kinda dying out?). I still find it hard to wrap my head around how young he is, seeing him talk and such. He's younger than most of the young people I know and he comes off as an older more established player than most my age (I'm almost 6 years older than him). I didn't follow him pre-NHL, but I heard that he excelled by the age of 16 or so. That's kinda weird for me to think about.
> 
> As good as he is, I'm still a proponent of everyone else on the team producing like Okposo, Reasoner, etc... I really like Cizikas, Nielsen, and the McDonalds, among the rest of the team. The eventual move to Brooklyn bums me out, because I really treasure the history of the team on Long Island (and I still always have liked the "Mausoleum"!) certainly, but I guess it could be worse, what with those bothersome Kansas City rumors that were floating around some time ago. And at least I can get easier access to the arena now, so I guess that's a plus.
> 
> I assume the move has to do with some BS owner politics, but I haven't quite read up too much on the details. Will probably read up on it soon.
> 
> May I ask what player it was that got shafted like that in your hometown? Was it Mike Bossy, by any chance?


He was so good as a 14 year old that the Ontario Hockey League had to add an "exceptional player" rule so he could join the league as a 15 year old instead of having to wait until 16. It was a pretty big news story here.
And as a fan of the history of the NHL, it would have bummed me out as well, to see the Islanders move and become a different team. No Stanley Cup winning franchises have moved and hopefully it stays that way.

Oh and I guess I don't care too much if my hometown is posted here on SAS...the player I was referring to is Billy Smith. Only one of the 10 best goalies of the modern era...and there is literally nothing in my town honouring him. 4 Stanley Cups, Conn Smythe award, the Vezina trophy, Hall of Fame...you'd think it'd be something for a town of 6000 or so hockey-crazed residents to celebrate.


----------



## Royals

BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, well the Tavares Coalition (sounds silly, but stay with me a bit) and I weren't informed of the memo soon enough about who this guy was in the first place. Since Stamkos didn't run by Tavares first, he is not allowed to bypass him anymore in goals. Mwuahaha...
> 
> In short? Because Stone Cold said so.
> 
> Damn straight. Those were the days. Mid-late 90's for me well (also early-2000s a bit). That was when I knew EVERYBODY in the league; I was familiar with just about each player that played back then.
> 
> And yeah, those Blackhawks/Wings/Stars lineups were the real deal around that time. And ESPN had Gary Thorne and Bill Clement calling most of those games. There will never be a better sportscasting team than those two.
> 
> Haha, Islander fan here, and there's a saying that goes "I only root for two teams: The Islanders... and whoever's playing the Rangers". I still go by that ethos.
> 
> I really think the 2005 lockout just about killed my interest in following hockey. A ton of players that I knew for the longest time left and were replaced by a bunch of new, unfamiliar ones that I had a hard time getting back into following. It's like when you go back to your usual favorite hang-out spot, after a while away from it, and all the regulars and buddies that went there are all gone and replaced all with new people you still can't quite get used to.
> 
> So yeah, I preferred the NHL of the 90s (and thought it was actually _better_, to be honest), but I'm still glad to be getting back into it this season. It's better than nothing.


Yeah man, NBA, MLB and NFL also. The 90's were something special. I mean any team had an allstar line-up:

Devils had Niedermayer, Elias, Stevens, Sykora, Holik, Brodeur..
Islanders had Reichel, Salo, Palffy, Linden, Smolinski...
Flyers had Lindros, Leclaire, Brind'Amour, Desjardins, Vanbiesbrouck...
Penguins had Jagr, Straka, Titov, Kovalev, Hatcher, Barrasso...
Rangers had Gretzky!, Leetch, Messier, Graves, Richter....
Blues had Fuhr, Demitra, Turgeon, MacInnis, Pronger, Pellerin...
Predators had Fitzgerald, Brunette, Johnson, Dunham...
Senators had Yashin, Alfredsson, Kravchuk...
Bruins had Allison, Bourque, Samsonov, Thornton, DiMaio, Sweeney, Khristisch, Heinze...
Sabres had Satan, Peca, Zhitnik, Primeau, Hasek...
Canadiens had Koivu, Recchi, Damphousse, Savage...
Avalanche had Forsberg, Sakic, Lemieux, Deadmarsh, Kamesnky, Foote, Roy, Klemm...
Oilers had Guerin, Weight, Niiminaa...
Flames had Fleury, Housley, Iginla, Cassels..
Canucks had Bure, Messier, Mogilny...
Stars had Hull, Modano, Niewendyk, Lehtinen, ZUbov, Sydor, Belfour...
Coyotes had Roenick, Tkachuk, Tocchet, Numminen, Khabibulin...
Ducks had Selanne, Kariya, Rucchin...
Sharks had Nolan, Friesen, Marleau, Murphy, Vernon...
Kings had Robitaille, Blake, Tsyplakov...
Hurricanes had Kapanen, Primeau, Francis, Gelinas...
Panthers had Niedermayer, McLean, Kozlov, Mellanby...
Capitols had Bondra, Oates, Juneau, Nikolishin, Gonchar, Kolzig...

And wetherr you hate or love those teams or players, there is no denying those rosters were something special. Man I miss the 90's ahah


----------



## Limmy

^The only thing I really miss is this








Definately never a Ducks fan, but that logo has to be the greatest logo in the history of Professional sports, and whats worse is that their current logo is awful


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Royals said:


> Yeah man, NBA, MLB and NFL also. The 90's were something special. I mean any team had an allstar line-up:
> 
> Devils had Niedermayer, Elias, Stevens, Sykora, Holik, Brodeur..
> Islanders had Reichel, Salo, Palffy, Linden, Smolinski...
> Flyers had Lindros, Leclaire, Brind'Amour, Desjardins, Vanbiesbrouck...
> Penguins had Jagr, Straka, Titov, Kovalev, Hatcher, Barrasso...
> Rangers had Gretzky!, Leetch, Messier, Graves, Richter....
> Blues had Fuhr, Demitra, Turgeon, MacInnis, Pronger, Pellerin...
> Predators had Fitzgerald, Brunette, Johnson, Dunham...
> Senators had Yashin, Alfredsson, Kravchuk...
> Bruins had Allison, Bourque, Samsonov, Thornton, DiMaio, Sweeney, Khristisch, Heinze...
> Sabres had Satan, Peca, Zhitnik, Primeau, Hasek...
> Canadiens had Koivu, Recchi, Damphousse, Savage...
> Avalanche had Forsberg, Sakic, Lemieux, Deadmarsh, Kamesnky, Foote, Roy, Klemm...
> Oilers had Guerin, Weight, Niiminaa...
> Flames had Fleury, Housley, Iginla, Cassels..
> Canucks had Bure, Messier, Mogilny...
> Stars had Hull, Modano, Niewendyk, Lehtinen, ZUbov, Sydor, Belfour...
> Coyotes had Roenick, Tkachuk, Tocchet, Numminen, Khabibulin...
> Ducks had Selanne, Kariya, Rucchin...
> Sharks had Nolan, Friesen, Marleau, Murphy, Vernon...
> Kings had Robitaille, Blake, Tsyplakov...
> Hurricanes had Kapanen, Primeau, Francis, Gelinas...
> Panthers had Niedermayer, McLean, Kozlov, Mellanby...
> Capitols had Bondra, Oates, Juneau, Nikolishin, Gonchar, Kolzig...
> 
> And wetherr you hate or love those teams or players, there is no denying those rosters were something special. Man I miss the 90's ahah


you're talking about 90's hockey stars for pittsburgh and you bring up german titov over mario lemieux lol


----------



## Royals

NeedleInTheHay said:


> you're talking about 90's hockey stars for pittsburgh and you bring up german titov over mario lemieux lol


Oh sorry, I should have said, from the 98/99 season only!


----------



## Royals

Limmy said:


> ^The only thing I really miss is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately never a Ducks fan, but that logo has to be the greatest logo in the history of Professional sports, and whats worse is that their current logo is awful


True that old logo is much better. I love the blackhawks and redwings logo best though. I have a red t-shirt with the Blackhawks logo it beautiful


----------



## Cam1

Yet another 3rd period collapse, ugh. Would be nice to see a trade for someone capable if actually scoring in the third line. Spooner played decent, would like to see him stay when Krejci returns in place of Pandolfo.


----------



## Christa25

Yes, aside from the game being a disappointment and blowing the lead, I thought Spooner looked pretty great. Was impressed. Come on though B's, get with it. You drive me to drink lately.


----------



## The Patriot

So happy to see The Leafs beat a 5 game losing skid, we needed that win tonight whew a real sense of relief just getting that win against Tampa and making a statement, as exciting as it is to see them when they play, I hate it when they play us  really puts me on edge. 

I'm talking about The Boston Bruins who are like World Heavy Weight Champions next to our amateurs. We are going to give you a battle but we have them Saturday and Monday  Still GO LEAFS GO GO LEAFS GO. Great win Tonight guys


----------



## Cam1

^ back to back between the Leafs and Bruins, the suspension that will be coming for Lupul couldn't have come at a worse time for them


----------



## Limmy

so just out of curiosity, does any1 here think the flyers can still make the playoffs? im starting 2 get worried : (


----------



## intheshadows

Washington should be push-overs.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Limmy said:


> so just out of curiosity, does any1 here think the flyers can still make the playoffs? im starting 2 get worried : (


They'll need probably 25 points out of the possible 36 points still available to them(18 games), to have a chance. Doesn't look good...missing Pronger really hurts them, as well as they played last year without him.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Marty Brodeur with the career hat-trick! Nice...


----------



## Vance

Limmy said:


> so just out of curiosity, does any1 here think the flyers can still make the playoffs? im starting 2 get worried : (


Unfortunately it doesn't look like we have much of a chance =/


----------



## Limmy

Vance said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't look like we have much of a chance =/


im gonna blame andy reid 4 this :/


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Limmy said:


> so just out of curiosity, does any1 here think the flyers can still make the playoffs? im starting 2 get worried : (


it's a very slim chance


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> Yet another 3rd period collapse, ugh.


Trust me, no team are better maestros at collapsing in the 3rd than the good ol' Islanders. You'll hardly find a team that will make you more expectant of the worst than when the Islanders take an early 2-goal lead.

I can see tonight's game with the Penguins going 3 ways (in order of likelihood):

1) They'll lose, but not as badly, or as humiliating. Like a 4-2 loss.
2) They'll be down 6-0 not even halfway into the 2nd period.
3) They'll somehow pull a close victory within the last few minutes of the game.

Also, thank you refs for the past two games. Doing a bang-up job as always making sure your Ottawa and Montreal credentials are in order. Jesus. Even the ref and the linesman on the ACTUAL ICE thought that "kicking" goal should have counted. Should've known someone in Toronto would try and steal that ****. Ah, well.


----------



## Vance

Limmy said:


> im gonna blame andy reid 4 this :/


Hahaha! Glad he's gone but seriously, I hope he does well in KC :yes


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> He was so good as a 14 year old that the Ontario Hockey League had to add an "exceptional player" rule so he could join the league as a 15 year old instead of having to wait until 16. It was a pretty big news story here.
> And as a fan of the history of the NHL, it would have bummed me out as well, to see the Islanders move and become a different team. No Stanley Cup winning franchises have moved and hopefully it stays that way.


Interesting to know that. Always wanted to play ice hockey myself, but of course knowing that I would have had to start really early in life keeps me from thinking I'd play at a level like the NHL, lol.

Yeah, I hope the Islanders somehow stay on Long Island.



> Oh and I guess I don't care too much if my hometown is posted here on SAS...the player I was referring to is Billy Smith. Only one of the 10 best goalies of the modern era...and there is literally nothing in my town honouring him. 4 Stanley Cups, Conn Smythe award, the Vezina trophy, Hall of Fame...you'd think it'd be something for a town of 6000 or so hockey-crazed residents to celebrate.


Ah, ok. That is strange to hear but maybe that area holds some sort of grudge for him because he didn't play for Montreal/Quebec or something to that effect? Billy was of course integral to the Islanders reign, but I never liked how angry he always was reported to be.

Also, I do know that when Denis Potvin was starting out, that there was a possibility of him playing for Montreal, but when he looked back on it, he didn't want it any other way than his career with the Islanders. Also liked his outspoken, somewhat controversial demeanor to him. He had an actual personality, that guy. Something I think most NHL players lack. And, of course, hardly a player ever got (or continues to) Rangers fans riled up like he did!



Royals said:


> Yeah man, NBA, MLB and NFL also. The 90's were something special. I mean any team had an allstar line-up:
> 
> Devils had Niedermayer, Elias, Stevens, Sykora, Holik, Brodeur..
> Islanders had Reichel, Salo, Palffy, Linden, Smolinski...
> Flyers had Lindros, Leclaire, Brind'Amour, Desjardins, Vanbiesbrouck...
> Penguins had Jagr, Straka, Titov, Kovalev, Hatcher, Barrasso...
> Rangers had Gretzky!, Leetch, Messier, Graves, Richter....
> Blues had Fuhr, Demitra, Turgeon, MacInnis, Pronger, Pellerin...
> Predators had Fitzgerald, Brunette, Johnson, Dunham...
> Senators had Yashin, Alfredsson, Kravchuk...
> Bruins had Allison, Bourque, Samsonov, Thornton, DiMaio, Sweeney, Khristisch, Heinze...
> Sabres had Satan, Peca, Zhitnik, Primeau, Hasek...
> Canadiens had Koivu, Recchi, Damphousse, Savage...
> Avalanche had Forsberg, Sakic, Lemieux, Deadmarsh, Kamesnky, Foote, Roy, Klemm...
> Oilers had Guerin, Weight, Niiminaa...
> Flames had Fleury, Housley, Iginla, Cassels..
> Canucks had Bure, Messier, Mogilny...
> Stars had Hull, Modano, Niewendyk, Lehtinen, ZUbov, Sydor, Belfour...
> Coyotes had Roenick, Tkachuk, Tocchet, Numminen, Khabibulin...
> Ducks had Selanne, Kariya, Rucchin...
> Sharks had Nolan, Friesen, Marleau, Murphy, Vernon...
> Kings had Robitaille, Blake, Tsyplakov...
> Hurricanes had Kapanen, Primeau, Francis, Gelinas...
> Panthers had Niedermayer, McLean, Kozlov, Mellanby...
> Capitols had Bondra, Oates, Juneau, Nikolishin, Gonchar, Kolzig...
> 
> And whether you hate or love those teams or players, there is no denying those rosters were something special. Man I miss the 90's ahah


Yeah, man. Reading all those names bring back great memories, and you're right on with them being something special, regardless of whether or not you loved or hated any of those guys.

Also, reminds me of all the more obscure players in that era too. I was thinking of a name game where you can play with a buddy, where you just shoot obscure NHL player names from that era back and forth, lol.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sens made me nervous with that third period. Phew.


----------



## Cam1

Part of me is happy for the Leafs.


Can't wait for Monday, should be a fun rematch. Love home and homes.

At least the Scabs lost.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I hope the Bruins, Habs, Senators, Leafs and Jets...all make the playoffs. And that the Rangers don't.


----------



## The Patriot

Whew that's a giant monkey off our backs, finally finally we beat The Bruins, we never thought we'd get here but here we are but I look forward to seeing the rematch myself, Monday is where we try to at least go out there and prove that we worked hard and it was no fluke. 

Thanks Cheat, yeah I believe in us and I believe we will make the Playoffs, I do have to disagree with you about The Senators lol being a Leafs fan and what not  If one other Canadian team makes it in sure why not the Scabs. Beating Boston should give us the confidence boost we've never had before.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a test for us and we can earn a win, While I'm excited for us, I hope that you guys were at 100% we need to know that we earned this win over you that we came out on top because we were the better team that night and not because you guys weren't on top of your game. 

GO LEAFS GO.


----------



## Evo1114

I went to my first NHL game on Thursday night. Coyotes vs. Canucks. It was pretty spectacular. More exciting than any other live sporting event. Wisconsin seriously needs a hockey team. I guess for now I'll just have to be a Coyotes fan since that's the only team I will ever be able to see in person. 

My brother and I got to the arena early, and I went and bought a Coyotes jersey. Literally right when I put it on, some chick from event services came by and asked me if I wanted to compete in a tricycle race during intermission to win a autographed Mike Smith puck. I declined, but then when we got to our seats, another event services dude came by, asked if I was 21, and said I would find out why if the Coyotes scored a power play goal. When they scored the goal, my seat # was shown on the jumbotron and I won a Powerball ticket. Haha. So it was a pretty good experience for a first-timer.


----------



## BlazingLazer

BlazingLazer said:


> I can see tonight's game with the Penguins going 3 ways (in order of likelihood):
> 
> 1) *They'll lose, but not as badly, or as humiliating. Like a 4-2 loss.*
> 2) They'll be down 6-0 not even halfway into the 2nd period.
> 3) They'll somehow pull a close victory within the last few minutes of the game.


And I'll be damned, I actually won the trifecta here. Too bad I didn't put money on the table for this one. Still, that's pretty good against the PPs, especially since the Islanders held them down a bit for a while.

Good win against the Panthers... except the fact that it's THE PANTHERS. ANYONE could beat them at this point, even though they're supposedly playing better hockey, relatively speaking. 1 non-empty-net goal isn't really worth something to brag about, but I'll stop at that point and just wish the Islanders continued luck on the upcoming road trip(s). Something I wish they could have done at home also, but there's also only 5 home games left, so I'll just hope for a playoff spot (please, everyone else, lose a lot of games!).


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Also, reminds me of all the more obscure players in that era too. I was thinking of a name game where you can play with a buddy, where you just shoot obscure NHL player names from that era back and forth, lol.


Shaun Van Allen.


----------



## intheshadows

Evo1114 said:


> I went to my first NHL game on Thursday night. Coyotes vs. Canucks. It was pretty spectacular. More exciting than any other live sporting event. Wisconsin seriously needs a hockey team. I guess for now I'll just have to be a Coyotes fan since that's the only team I will ever be able to see in person.
> 
> My brother and I got to the arena early, and I went and bought a Coyotes jersey. Literally right when I put it on, some chick from event services came by and asked me if I wanted to compete in a tricycle race during intermission to win a autographed Mike Smith puck. I declined, but then when we got to our seats, another event services dude came by, asked if I was 21, and said I would find out why if the Coyotes scored a power play goal. When they scored the goal, my seat # was shown on the jumbotron and I won a Powerball ticket. Haha. So it was a pretty good experience for a first-timer.


:yay
8)
I want to go to a Jets game sometime but tickets are hard to get around here. (I'd have to get two)


----------



## Limmy

I still have faith


----------



## Cam1

Ill be rooting for the Flyers and Penguins tonight... Strange...


----------



## The Patriot

Leafs came so close to another win over Boston, we knew going in that we couldn't underestimate them but The Leafs battled hard, The Bruins turned on the momentum and found their scoring opportunities, Leafs took it to a place they like mechanics and experience in, the shootout, fought hard but the Bruins came away with the win. Lupul though is beasting it tonight against Florida, Phaneuf got his sixth of the season tonight. GO LEAFS GO. Way to awesome. 


Haven't been able to see other games lately, missing out what's going on with Pittsburgh, saw parts of the Rangers, Philly game, can't wait though for the playoffs, with the Leafs in I finally can root on my home team. Love it


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Pretty happy about that Pittsburgh win over Montreal. Crosby gets his 15th, currently an 11 point lead over Stamkos. On pace for 130 points in 82 games. I wish Crosby's haters could see him for what he is...one of the 5 best/smartest hockey players since expansion in 1967.

Orr, Gretzky, Lemieux, Jagr and Crosby. And trust me, I feel real bad about leaving Steve Yzerman and Joe Sakic off that list.


----------



## Zeppelin

Evo1114 said:


> I went to my first NHL game on Thursday night. Coyotes vs. Canucks. It was pretty spectacular. More exciting than any other live sporting event. Wisconsin seriously needs a hockey team. I guess for now I'll just have to be a Coyotes fan since that's the only team I will ever be able to see in person.
> 
> My brother and I got to the arena early, and I went and bought a Coyotes jersey. Literally right when I put it on, some chick from event services came by and asked me if I wanted to compete in a tricycle race during intermission to win a autographed Mike Smith puck. I declined, but then when we got to our seats, another event services dude came by, asked if I was 21, and said I would find out why if the Coyotes scored a power play goal. When they scored the goal, my seat # was shown on the jumbotron and I won a Powerball ticket. Haha. So it was a pretty good experience for a first-timer.


That sounds awsome. I have never been to an NHL game, but I've been to several WHL games.

I should probably go to one( I really want to), since I live an hour south of Vancouver. Maybe next year...


----------



## Cam1

Can't wait for the game tonight, last Habs Bruins game was pretty wild, hoping for the same tonight, and beating the Habs would be awesome. 2 points and a game in hand would be huge.

Me too Zep, I've been wanting to go to an NHL game for years but have yet to go. I only live like 80 minutes north of Boston too...


----------



## Limmy

the cheat said:


> Pretty happy about that Pittsburgh win over Montreal. Crosby gets his 15th, currently an 11 point lead over Stamkos. On pace for 130 points in 82 games. I wish Crosby's haters could see him for what he is...one of the 5 best/smartest hockey players since expansion in 1967.
> 
> Orr, Gretzky, Lemieux, Jagr and Crosby. And trust me, I feel real bad about leaving Steve Yzerman and Joe Sakic off that list.


I cant take this list seriously without this guy


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> I cant take this list seriously without this guy


Whaaat? Is Giroux even a to 5 player currently in the league?

I'd go with Crosby, Stamkos, Malkin, Datysuk, and Toews over him tbh. He's still really good though.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Claude Giroux was the best player in the league...for about 2 weeks, last spring. All-time? Come on, now. 

Iggy to Boston...rumour says...hope it's true.


----------



## Limmy

xD im a bit of a homer!


----------



## Cam1

Ah I love Bruins v. Habs...

Yeah Cheat, khokolachev scratched and Iginla? I'm expecting an announcement after the game.


----------



## Cam1

Damn. Best period of the season possibly.


----------



## intheshadows

Hell of a game between Boston and Montreal.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

They can't play a boring game, those two teams. If they play each other in the East final, I'm not sure I'll be able to watch.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Pens got Iginla, they are going to be a monster in the playoffs.


----------



## Cam1

addictedtochaos said:


> Pens got Iginla, they are going to be a monster in the playoffs.


Hopefully their defense sucks and Fleury forgets how to play goalie again, like last year.

If and when they loose it will be so much more enjoyable. UGH. Another player chooses the Pens over Boston. Who's next?


----------



## BlazingLazer

I'm about as big of a fan of giving up 2-0 leads as North Koreans are of the US, but at least the Islanders got a 3rd period lead this time, ultimately to win it. And yet, somehow, I'm still not too comfortable with getting these wins this closely. They seem to grab and hold onto non-losses with butterfingers. Ah well, long as they can capture that 8th spot when it counts (hey, it worked for the "I'm pretty sure they've been a fluke all this time" Kings last year).

And I have a feeling that if they do, it will come down to the last game for that to happen. New York Mets playoof runs are like this too.

Onto the collapsing Flyers and their clipped wings!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Shaun Van Allen.


Darren Van Impe.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Darren Van Impe.


Bob Bassen


----------



## intheshadows

*sigh the Jets were no match for Pittsburgh.


----------



## BlazingLazer

After that "what the hell is going on?" loss last Presidents' Day to the Flyers (really, we shouldn't be losing 7-0 to ANY team, never mind these clowns), I was hoping for an epic beatdown as rightful justice to the once not-quite-mighty that have fallen anyway. But I guess a nice shootout win, down to the wire, will have to do. The Islanders were definitely playing better hockey for most of the game there, as well.

As far as the power play is concerned, Butch Goring eventually said "way too methodical" after all these missed opportunities to actually, you know, SHOOT the puck. The Islanders have been way too methodical almost all the time on the power play. I'll say it again: If you're spending all that time on the power play endlessly passing, looking for the _perfect_ shot, you're gonna lose.

Visnovsky might be the worst offender out of the several that are guilty. I swear, he could have an empty net right in front of him on a 6-on-1, with nobody even caught up to him, and he would _still_ not shoot, because he'd be too busy having a panic attack not having anyone to pass to. Downright ridiculous. At least Streit and Hamonic shoot just about every chance they get.

And that's the Friday weekend rant! Bring on the Penguins! I think we might be able to take them this time!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Bob Bassen


Nice one!

Gerald Diduck (who inadvertently ended Bob Nystrom's career).


----------



## Christa25

Afternoon hockey FTW. This is what I currently look like


----------



## The Patriot

Brodeur blames lack of shootout practice. You'd think facing NHL breakaways since 1993( a few games a couple years before) would be practice enough. Sounds like whining to me. Last year they were phenomenal. This year they suck. Is Peter DeBoar all of a sudden a different coach with extremely different practice routines? 

This is not surprising. The shootout is a horrible way to decide a game, ask the Leafs, the equivalent of MLB going to the HR Derby after the bottom of the 9th. It is only a step below a coin flip, so these season to season disparities are to be expected 

8 shots with 5 goals against does not put him very high on the shootout save percentage list this year. He's only ahead of guys who've faced 2 or 3 shots, been confirmed that Iggy will be making his Pittsburgh Debut today against the Islanders. 

You have to admit part of the allure of bringing Iginla to Pittsburgh is seeing the two The Golden team together, seeing Syd the kid and Jarome Iginla create that same spark they had at the Olympics.

The Senators have 3 solid goalies, I'm sure Bishop would be available for cheap, now I'm no Sens fan (DUH) but I wouldn't want them to trade him


----------



## Cam1

^ At what age does the "Sid the Kid" nickname go away? Lol.

I mean, he's like 25 or 26 now and been in the league for 7-8 years!

But yeah, Pitt is stacked, I hope they get eliminated in the first round. That would be too enjoyable. If They played Montreal in the playoffs I don't even know who I'd root for to be honest.


----------



## Christa25

Hey Bruins, great loss to Philly tonight. GREAT EFFORT.
FFS.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Gerald Diduck (who inadvertently ended Bob Nystrom's career).


Pat Jablonski


----------



## intheshadows

Christa25 said:


> Hey Bruins, great loss to Philly tonight. GREAT EFFORT.
> FFS.


Same can be said for the Jets. We lost to the ****icanes.


----------



## addictedtochaos

I'm just surprised that at this point my team (Blue Jackets) are still in the playoff hunt.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Probably a good idea that I slept in instead of watching the all-too-predictable 3rd period fallout/loss to the top Penguins double combo. It's business as usual.

Let's start April with a bang. New Jersey, we're coming right for you!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Pat Jablonski


Another good one.

Chris Dahlquist.


----------



## BlazingLazer

addictedtochaos said:


> I'm just surprised that at this point my team (Blue Jackets) are still in the playoff hunt.


It's like... they're the one team that I'm never aware of or how they're doing. Though I think they'd at least get a mention if they were serious playoff contenders.


----------



## The Patriot

Senators owner Eugene Melnyk and David Caruso on the hunt for Matt Cooke

Melnyk is so convinced that Pittsburgh's Matt Cooke intentionally injured Sens' defenseman Erik Karlsson last month that's he's commissioned a CSI-style forensic investigation to prove it.

YEEEAAAAAAHHHHHH!

Melnyk revealed his plan on Bob McCown's Prime Time Sports program. He was totally serious. And completely oblivious to how much of a punch line he's about to become.

"You watch. It may be public. It may not be public, but it's between me and the league. I think it was intentional, but you have to be able to prove it and from all the television angles that we saw, you can't see it. It was so fast. But the force of that skate, [it] had to go in through a sock, a sub sock, then [Karlsson's] skin, muscle, sheath and then get to [Karlsson's] tendon &#8230; either this guy is very good or very lucky, to be able to do that."

It's only a matter of time before we have this sick Sob

Puts on SunGlasses

Cooked

Yeeeaaaahhhhhhhhh

Possible they could get Zombie Jerry Orbach on this! After he collects the evidence, he can pass it along to Sam Waterston( or Michael Moriarty, for my old school peeps) who will prosecute the hell out of Cooke. Of course, Cooke's lawyers will file a motion to suppress key evidence and win, but he'll find a way around it, he always does!


----------



## The Patriot

Sidney Crosby is out indefinitely with a broken jaw, people can call him Cry baby Cros B you know what and a whiner but he's a smart player, he creates opportunities, he follows the Gretzky pattern of thinking a few moves ahead to where the puck is going to be. 

He knows how to sneak through he's no Pavel Datysuk but the guy is niffty actually he's no Mario Lemiuex. I don't understand the Crosby hate the only thing I hated was the media constantly talking about him, Crosby this Crosby that Bob McKenzie, Pierre Maguire they really went on about him but I've seen what he does for his young fans, pretty cool guy.


----------



## Christa25

Terrible, terrible news.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nhl-p...eadshot-kazakhstan-hockey-195922921--nhl.html


----------



## Cam1

Crosby will be back for the playoffs and won't miss a beat, the guy is too good. I hate the Penguins but damn, they're going to be tough to beat. Anything can happen in this sport though.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

any other Wild fans pre-cumming before every game now? seriously greatest season of all time


----------



## Christa25

[email protected]


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Another good one.
> 
> Chris Dahlquist.


Mike Hough


----------



## intheshadows

I'll probably watch the whole trade deadline thing on TV Wednesday. 

No life here.


----------



## Christa25

Bruins acquired Jagr for McDermid, Cody Payne and a Conditional 2nd round pick.


----------



## Cam1

^ 1st rounder if they make it to the ECF, still a good deal. Both prospects are just grinder/fighters


----------



## Christa25

Yeah Cam, I KNOW.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Of course, the few times where the Islanders can pull off a dominant home victory are also the few times where I wasn't able to watch the game. If I did, it probably would have resulted in another 3rd period collapse.

And I didn't think the new guy, Anders Lee would have even started yet, never mind score on his only shot on goal yesterday. Also wasn't expecting Kevin Poulin (especially after Nabokov said he was 100% ready to play, but then Jack Capuano said there'd be some possible switchups), never mind a pretty damn good game from him. He seemed quite optimistic in the post-game interviews.

Here's hoping that the Islanders try to get someone noteworthy on the last day of trades (instead of what they usually do... trade their best players on the team for a bunch of no-name career minor-leaguers who'll you'll never hear of again).

Sorry 'bout that, intheshadows, but we had to. You're still ahead of us, at least!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Mike Hough


Shawn Antoski.


----------



## The Patriot

A TRADE!!!! Bruins trade Maxime Sauve to Blackhawks for Rob Flick.


----------



## intheshadows

Jets are still leading this ****ty division. Maybe they should leave it the way it is. Heh. (alignment)


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Shawn Antoski.


Cale Hulse


----------



## Cam1

Gaborik to the Jackets, wow.


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, holy crap. And Mason to the Flyers. My nephew is happy.


----------



## The Patriot

Ben Bishop has been traded to The Lightening , I really thought Ottawa would keep him.


----------



## Limmy

Flyers are gonna beat the Habs 
6-2

Giroux scores twice
Simmonds scores once
Voracek scores once 
Couturier scores once
Timonen scores once


----------



## Cam1

Lol, I hope you're right Limmy.


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Cale Hulse


Who is married to supermodel Gena Lee Nolin!

Nathan Lafayette.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> Gaborik to the Jackets, wow.


Hopefully putting enough of a dent in the Rangers arsenal, so that victory eludes them (and continues to), especially come April 13th.


----------



## The Patriot

Looks like Buffalo has traded Jason Pominville to the Minnesota Wild


----------



## Cam1

Did anything come of the Miller to the Caps rumors?


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Who is married to supermodel Gena Lee Nolin!
> 
> Nathan Lafayette.


Donald Dufrense


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Did anything come of the Miller to the Caps rumors?


 Reports so far are that no player outside of Pominville has been moved outside of Buffalo


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Reports so far are that no player outside of Pominville has been moved outside of Buffalo


Forseberg for Erat and Latta, good prospect to give up... Caps better hope they make the playoffs.


----------



## Cam1

Clowe with 2 goals and 2 assists, wow.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Lol, I hope you're right Limmy.


 i was close enough


----------



## Limmy

Flyers 4 Leafs 2 going into the 3rd ohhhh yeah!


----------



## millenniumman75

Evo1114 said:


> I went to my first NHL game on Thursday night. Coyotes vs. Canucks. It was pretty spectacular. More exciting than any other live sporting event. Wisconsin seriously needs a hockey team. I guess for now I'll just have to be a Coyotes fan since that's the only team I will ever be able to see in person.
> 
> My brother and I got to the arena early, and I went and bought a Coyotes jersey. Literally right when I put it on, some chick from event services came by and asked me if I wanted to compete in a tricycle race during intermission to win a autographed Mike Smith puck. I declined, but then when we got to our seats, another event services dude came by, asked if I was 21, and said I would find out why if the Coyotes scored a power play goal. When they scored the goal, my seat # was shown on the jumbotron and I won a Powerball ticket. Haha. So it was a pretty good experience for a first-timer.


Dang!

Coyotes jersey
Getting asked to do something by the events chick
Got asked if you were _really_ 21.
Seat number on the Jumbotron (no SA here?) - at least it wasn't about leaving your lights on.
Win Powerball ticket
Did NOT get a puck in the forehead.

That's a win. All I got earlier this month was a game with ten-year-olds, a possible castration when one of the players slid into the goal. He can have kids someday; he just hurt his arm. I was called "uncle" by my stepniece who said she hated me three months ago. lol.


----------



## intheshadows

Winnipeg has lost 5 in a row. FFS.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

intheshadows said:


> Winnipeg has lost 5 in a row. FFS.


well the southeast is so bad they have still have time to turn it around and win the division.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Was hoping Tavares (or Martin, or somebody else) could injure Troy Brouwer (sounds like Troy Crowder), and that the Islanders can shut out Russian mobster Ovechkin. Next time; we still won the series.

Really want to head to the arena and catch tomorrow night's game, but probably not gonna work.


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Donald Dufrense


Harold Druken.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sens walk away with no points to a Sabres team that's lit up their whole roster.

I hope the Leafs keep winning down the stretch, actually. They can take the fifth seed and go up against the Bruins/Habs in the first round. Sens can take on the Southeast division winner. 

And screw the Penguins. I actually cheer for those bums for a change and they give the Rangers at least 3 points out of a possible 4 points. Hopefully the Rags don't get a OT/SO win here.


----------



## minimized

Hope the Jackets slip into the playoffs, preferably above 8th. It's been a fun ride and we couldn't have called them swapping stars with the mighty Rangers.

Since the Red Wings kinda stink.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Go Leafs, Bolts and Canes today.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yourfavestoner said:


> And screw the Penguins. I actually cheer for those bums for a change and they give the Rangers at least 3 points out of a possible 4 points. Hopefully the Rags don't get a OT/SO win here.


Of all the teams I was wishing for them to finally get blown out to, it couldn't have been a worse selection. Nobody winning rooting for the lesser of two "evils", I guess!


----------



## Limmy

Flyers are gonna make it 5 in a row 2day!


----------



## Cam1

Big game, better not shoot the puck. What a brutal display. Thornton on the ice with 1:20 to play...? So frustrating sometimes. Montreal doubles the effort if Boston every time they play it seems. Jagr playing with Paille and Campbell, agh.


----------



## yourfavestoner

This team is killing me. We get the door closed on us by Scotty ****ing Clemmensen, who had a sparkling 86 save percentage heading into the game.

Zero points against the Sabres and Panthers. Brutal.


----------



## Cam1

Wednesday rivalry night is Bruins v. Devils this week, should be interesting to see what rivalry NBC will fabricate for this one lol.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Harold Druken.


Jaroslav Sjekovsky


----------



## intheshadows

Big win, Jets. Whew.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Had to miss watching the Islanders game vs. the Lightning on Saturday. And go figure... watching the highlights, it looked like one of the most spectacular games they've had offensively in the whole season.

I might try and hit up the Coliseum tomorrow or next Tuesday for a home game, but I don't know. I'm already bummed that I won't get to go witness the obnoxious Ranger fans come over here and get into a rumble in their enemy territory. They always talk big at home, but we'll see how it is away from MSG!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Jaroslav Sjekovsky


Todd Elik.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Total BS call on Peter Regin that gave the Bolts a 5-3 in the second. Team needs to get it together.


----------



## Swamp Preist

With all the injuries the Pens have, and the sudden drop in the Bruins' ability to win, the Habs have a legitimate chance of adding another title to the most overrated dynasty in all of sports!

...oh and, Lets Go Hawks!


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Todd Elik.


Kevin Kaminski


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Kevin Kaminski


Trent Yawney.


----------



## intheshadows

I can't wait for the playoffs. Winnipeg just MIGHT make it in.


----------



## Cam1

I hope Marchand isn't concussed.


----------



## Christa25

^^
Didn't look good. Hope that goon gets a good suspension.


----------



## Cam1

This isn't even a minor penalty? Dangerous play.


----------



## The Patriot

Get ready to see a whole lot of old fair weather and bandwagon fans jump back on the wagon after The Leafs make the Playoffs, Love the marketing of the Leafs and the excitement but we need to actually get into the playoffs and start winning, it will be enough to just have made it but we'd like to go where no other team since 67 has gone and No unfortunately we can't go back to Maple Leafs Gardens. 

Leafs have a legitimate chance to finally stop being the laughing stock of hockey, we have the speed, the size, Reimer could tweak his mechanics abit, he's solid but if he's to be playoff bound he needs to up his level. Great to see Boston in first in the North East Division well from what I know. Well if not they are in first in the MLB American League division.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Trent Yawney.


Rick Tabaracci


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sens finally get off the schneid and get a W. Missed the game tonight, though.

I'll be watching tomorrow, back to back against the Devils. It's especially big since the Devils are one of those teams trying to creep back into the picture. Sens can put one serious nail in their coffin while helping their own cause greatly.


----------



## Cam1

Islanders look to be playoff bound, wonder if Tim Thomas will come out of his bunker.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Islanders look to be playoff bound, wonder if Tim Thomas will come out of his bunker.


Is he on the Islanders now? I didnt realize the Bruins released/traded him


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> Is he on the Islanders now? I didnt realize the Bruins released/traded him


Haha yeah, if he plays the Bruins get a 2nd rounder if not they get nothing. Was just a salary dump. I doubt he plays though.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Haha yeah, if he plays the Bruins get a 2nd rounder if not they get nothing. Was just a salary dump. I doubt he plays though.


ah okay!

Well im now officially a fan of whoever ends up playing against Vancouver and Pittsburgh in the playoffs, looks like the Flyers season is ending early :c


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> ah okay!
> 
> Well im now officially a fan of whoever ends up playing against Vancouver and Pittsburgh in the playoffs, looks like the Flyers season is ending early :c


Lol yeah I honestly hate Pitt and Vancouver more than the Scabs (for now).


----------



## BlazingLazer

I didn't even know that Tim Thomas guy is now on the Islanders. Then again, I've been only watching the channel that has the Islander games on and not watching anything else. So, I'm not really hearing anything that the NBC sports network has been talking about (which is also why I am not aware of anything that happened at the trade deadline). I find myself not giving a **** about any other team but the Islanders this season, for some strange reason. I think all the over-talk about all the other teams has been turning me off to them.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Limmy said:


> ah okay!
> 
> Well im now officially a fan of whoever ends up playing against Vancouver and Pittsburgh in the playoffs, looks like the Flyers season is ending early :c


what a shame we wont get to see Claude "best player in the world" Giroux in the playoffs this season


----------



## BlazingLazer

Also, great game by the Islanders. That's exactly what I like to see: stopping a big offensive team like Boston dead in their tracks. However, they did look tired as hell too. Still, the Islanders are getting used to those 2-1 games, I gather.

And it seems like Josh Bailey has had a lot more than only 9 goals this season. It's good that the team has most if not all of its players delivering for them now, instead of them having to rely on Tavares or one or two other players. Gotta give Nabokov a lot of credit too; a game-saver indeed.

I'm hating that I'm going to have to miss the game on Saturday with the Rangers coming up here. They keep hyping it up to make me feel worse about missing it, lol.

Ah, well. At least I got a ticket to go see their last home game of the regular season vs. the Panthers on Tuesday (also Kyle Okposo's birthday - hope he gets some goals). Should be pretty easy the way we're going.

Playoffs, we're coming right for you!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Rick Tabaracci


Pat Peake.


----------



## BlazingLazer

NeedleInTheHay said:


> what a shame we wont get to see Claude "best player in the world" Giroux in the playoffs this season


Goes to show you how out of touch I am with post 2004-2005 lockout NHL hockey. I always immediately think RAY Giroux whenever I hear this guy's name. I'll be glad just not to see Voracek in the playoffs.


----------



## Limmy

NeedleInTheHay said:


> what a shame we wont get to see Claude "best player in the world" Giroux in the playoffs this season


Well, 2 be fair, he is the best 2 ever play the game ever. 























i love seeing crosby get blown the **** out


----------



## Cam1

^He's struggled without Jagr. Jagr is making Gregory Campbell look like an amazing center, LOL.


----------



## intheshadows

I hope Jay Bouwmeester finally makes the playoffs.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Pat Peake.


Mats Lindgren


----------



## Jay-Son

I feel sorry for Florida Panther fans, they probably thought they finally had a good young team that could contend for a playoff spot every year, only to be duped.

The most underwhelming franchise over the past decade not named the Columbus Blue Jackets.


----------



## intheshadows

I'm completely hopeless trying to set up to play NHL13 online


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Mats Lindgren


Rudy Poeschek.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Jay-Son said:


> I feel sorry for Florida Panther fans, they probably thought they finally had a good young team that could contend for a playoff spot every year, only to be duped.
> 
> The most underwhelming franchise over the past decade not named the Columbus Blue Jackets.


They still have a ton of great prospects and got hit by a ridiculous amount of injuries this season.

IMO, they overachieved last season (crappy division, ton of loser points) and regressed a lbit. But I still like their team long term.

Big W tonight. Got outplayed, but Andy was very good.

Can't wait for Boston on Monday.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Oh, and it's times like this I'm especially glad I've got NHL Center Ice. I'm seriously pumped to watch Isles/Rags tomorrow night.

Man, I wish the NHL spaced out the games on the weekends every weekend. One in the morning, an afternoon, the rest at night. There are several good games on tomorrow, but it's Isles/Rags that's a must watch.


----------



## addictedtochaos

Just got back from the Blue Jackets/Blues game. Great game by CBJ.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

addictedtochaos said:


> Just got back from the Blue Jackets/Blues game. Great game by CBJ.


It'd be really great if Columbus could be competitive, consistently...give the fans there something to attach to, emotionally. Grow a bond, a tradition. The Blue Jackets could own that city, they're the only "major" draw there, behind Ohio State University athletics.

Hopefully they make some noise in the playoffs soon.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

intheshadows said:


> I'm completely hopeless trying to set up to play NHL13 online


It requires an online pass, did you buy it used?


----------



## Cam1

Wow, Carl Soderberg is finally coming to Boston. Not sure what to expect but it's kinda exciting.


----------



## Cam1

Damn, Blues Hawks is good stuff, please meet in the playoffs.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Would love to beat the Bruins tonight. That damn monkey's on the back....


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Rudy Poeschek.


Steve Dubinsky


----------



## intheshadows

NeedleInTheHay said:


> It requires an online pass, did you buy it used?


no.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Boy, am I glad I missed the Battle of New York on Saturday. Same kinda result as last time. Glad the Isles are still above the Rangers anyway, despite that small setback.

Will be heading to Nassau Coliseum tomorrow for their final home game (my first game in over a decade and a half). Looking forward to it!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Steve Dubinsky


Joe Dzeidzic.


----------



## Cam1

Aw man, Rangers and Devils are on NBC tonight. Such a boring matchup. I wonder if they will break a combined 30 shots on goal tonight?


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Aw man, Rangers and Devils are on NBC tonight. Such a boring matchup. I wonder if they will break a combined 30 shots on goal tonight?


Rangers and Flyers*


----------



## Cam1

^Oh good, the Flyers are bareable at least.


----------



## intheshadows

A must win game for Winnipeg tonight


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Joe Dzeidzic.


Brandon Convery


----------



## Jay-Son

I kind of have a soft spot for the Isles this year, I do hope they get in, feels like they have been rebuilding forever.

Sorry, i meant I feel sorry for their fans. stuck with a 15-year Dipietro contract. Worst in our game's history followed by Yashin's.


----------



## Cam1

Jeff Skinner might be better at getting laid out than Matt Stajan. Guy seems to always be taking big hits, great one by Cowan.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Winnipeg or the the Rangers need to stop winning. 

Way to blow it in the skills competition, Tampa. At least the Rags lost.


----------



## Cam1

First game in Boston since Monday, really hope the Bruins show up tonight and win the game. Buffalo is very pesky though. Should be a good one to watch, too bad it's an NBC game.

Also Marchand and Bergeton are both back, and Soderberg is joining the team tonight! With Soderberg and Jagr, damn. All 4 lines can score.


----------



## Christa25

Soderberg is actually in the lineup for tonight?


----------



## Cam1

I guess not, playing him over Thornton would just make too much sense lol. Maybe they want him to practice/watch more first? I hear the SEL is a lot different than the NHL.


----------



## Christa25

Yeah, that's what I figured.. I didn't think they would just throw him in the lineup immediately like that.


----------



## Cam1

Yeah, I'm expecting a blow out tonight!


----------



## Cam1

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, I'm expecting a blow out tonight!


Or yet another third period let down, sigh.

It's like neither team wants to win the division, Watch the Leafs sneak in and swipe it, lol.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> Should be a good one to watch,* too bad* it's an NBC game.


How come too bad?



Cam1 said:


> It's like neither team wants to win the division, *Watch the Leafs sneak in and swipe it, lol*.


Not while the Islanders stand in their way a bit tomorrow! Muwahaha!


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Brandon Convery


Zenith Komarniski.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Awesome. Flames upset the Wings and Columbus takes it in OT. Sole possession of 8th though the Wings have a game in hand. Would be awesome if Columbus makes it.


----------



## mr hoang

Go canucks go! I feel Vancouver with a healthy team can take anyone. Hope we meet the hawks in the playoffs.


----------



## mr hoang

Yeah its nice to see teams like nyi and cbj possibly in the playoffs.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Zenith Komarniski.


Clarke Wilm


----------



## Jay-Son

I still think Lou Lamoriello made his worst move ever by signing Kovalchuk to that monster deal.

Devils aren't about signing superstars who are bigger than the team long-term. The fact they chose Kovalchuk over Parise says a lot about the direction of this team. The devils to be luminary example of building a hockey club without superlative talent on paper starting from a solid core in the back end.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Big win tonight. Can't wait for the Battle of Ontario Saturday night!

I'm still pissed off though. Can't the Rangers or Jets start losing games? 

Both teams had the luxury of facing two of hockey's worst teams in the league last night, but still.


----------



## user19981

Detroit is making me very nervous at the moment.


----------



## intheshadows

yourfavestoner said:


> I'm still pissed off though. Can't the Rangers or Capitals start losing games?


ftfy


----------



## intheshadows

Jay-Son said:


> I still think Lou Lamoriello made his worst move ever by signing Kovalchuk to that monster deal.
> 
> Devils aren't about signing superstars who are bigger than the team long-term. The fact they chose Kovalchuk over Parise says a lot about the direction of this team. The devils to be luminary example of building a hockey club without superlative talent on paper starting from a solid core in the back end.


I think Lamoriello is going senile..


----------



## Cam1

Horton vs Iginla had the potential to be epic, too bad they fell. Bruins still can't win, if they can't beat the AHL team in Florida i'll be concerned.


----------



## The Patriot

Can't tell you how overjoyed I am that my beloved Blue and White made it into the Playoffs, I watched the game at Boston Pizza where I went for my groups anniversary and later on finished it up at another location, Was so excited when we won, we did the whole countdown thing :boogie:boogie, had tears in my eyes. 

Always believed we'd get back here when so many doubters said we'd never make it that we were going to never get back, I'm so proud to be part of Leafs Nation and happy to Bleed Blue, I'm excited to see what this team has to offer, It all came together beautifully, if we had to beat anyone I'm glad we got to face Ottawa.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

I'm really hoping Ottawa finishes 8th


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Patriot said:


> Can't tell you how overjoyed I am that my beloved Blue and White made it into the Playoffs, I watched the game at Boston Pizza where I went for my groups anniversary and later on finished it up at another location, Was so excited when we won, we did the whole countdown thing :boogie:boogie, had tears in my eyes.
> 
> Always believed we'd get back here when so many doubters said we'd never make it that we were going to never get back, I'm so proud to be part of Leafs Nation and happy to Bleed Blue, I'm excited to see what this team has to offer, It all came together beautifully, if we had to beat anyone I'm glad we got to face Ottawa.


You had tears in your eyes because the Leafs are going to finish among the top 8, out of 15 teams, in a 48 game season? :lol Nobody celebrates mediocrity quite like Leaf fans. :b 
However, I do understand the joy...if I had to wait 8 years for the Bruins to make the playoffs, I don't know how I'd survive it!

God help us all if the Leafs actually win a round.


----------



## intheshadows

Jets are on life support...


----------



## BlazingLazer

Could have been done in a better fashion, but I'm certainly glad as ever that the Islanders have clinched a playoff spot. They better not get too relaxed the last too games, because I don't want them in the 8th spot. Which means they'll probably facing Pittsburgh, a team even without Chief Broken Jaw and a few others, they're more stacked than Lolo Ferrari and a young Jennifer Connelly.


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Clarke Wilm


Chris Tancill.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Going to Caps/Sens tonight in DC! Nervous but also excited.

I've been planning on rocking my Karlsson jersey this whole time, and now it looks like he'll be back tonight! Crazy.

Sens need a W. I want two points and a playoff spot locked up.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

yourfavestoner said:


> Going to Caps/Sens tonight in DC! Nervous but also excited.
> 
> I've been planning on rocking my Karlsson jersey this whole time, and now it looks like he'll be back tonight! Crazy.
> 
> Sens need a W. I want two points and a playoff spot locked up.


Sens will be in the playoffs, just a matter of where they finish

Pretty crazy Karlsson is coming back so soon, he's an amazing player.


----------



## intheshadows

Biting nails... Watching the Winnipeg game


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Chris Tancill.


Andreas Dackell


----------



## intheshadows

The Sens and Rangers just HAD to win. :roll We're out. Dammit. So close.


----------



## Eigth Notch

yourfavestoner, looks like ya got yer wish! That's okay...since the CAPs are in anyway


----------



## yourfavestoner

Woohoo!

Now it comes down to seeding.

Praying on a bended knee they don't play the Pens or Bruins in the first round. 

I'm hoping the Habs can win the division, I'd rather play them than Boston. I'll take the Caps too.


----------



## mr hoang

I think a lot of teams would rather play the habs then the bruins lol. Don't know what happened to them lately but they have been spiralling. Maybe injuries to the back end hurt. I'm a canucks fan and I know how much it can hurt with injuries on d.


----------



## mr hoang

Its also too bad the jets didn't make it. 4 Canadian teams in the east would've been nice. Imagine how the fans would be in wpg during the playoffs. Maybe next season


----------



## yourfavestoner

I've been cheering for the Jets to lose because I wanted them to help the Sens get in. But I'd of much rather had seen them make it than the Rags. ****ing Carolina is so ****ty, way to blow it yesterday.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

i'm hoping for this

pens vs isles 

bruins vs rangers 

caps vs sens

habs vs leafs


I think those would be all good series


----------



## eshng

I'm still in shock that the Leafs are in the playoffs lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> i'm hoping for this
> 
> pens vs isles
> 
> *bruins vs rangers*
> 
> caps vs sens
> 
> habs vs leafs
> 
> I think those would be all good series


No thank you. Lundqvist, Callahan and Nash scare the crap out of me in a 7 game series, as a Bruins fan. Especially Callahan.


----------



## yourfavestoner

NeedleInTheHay said:


> i'm hoping for this
> 
> pens vs isles
> 
> bruins vs rangers
> 
> caps vs sens
> 
> habs vs leafs
> 
> I think those would be all good series


I'd rather see the Rangers play the Pens in the first round, Isles play Boston.


----------



## Cam1

Go Devils, keep the Rags in that 8th seed.


----------



## BlazingLazer

yourfavestoner said:


> I'd rather see the Rangers play the Pens in the first round, Isles play Boston.


Exactly. For me, the Isles being in 8th place to face the Penguins definitely NOT the place I want them to be.

Facing the Bruins over the Penguins is much more of a difference than facing the Caps over the Bruins.


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Andreas Dackell


Troy Murray


----------



## intheshadows

eshng said:


> I'm still in shock that the Leafs are in the playoffs lol


lol me too


----------



## intheshadows

It all boils down to Minnesota, Detroit and Columbus fighting for the last two playoff spots...


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Troy Murray


Shawn Burr


----------



## Cam1

Woah, Bruins find a way to blow a 2 goal lead in the third and lose, shocker.


----------



## yourfavestoner

What a terrible final day. Screw the Wild/Red Wings. I really wanted Columbus. And the Sens can't even pick up a point against the Flyers.... :roll

Sens win in regulation tomorrow or they're screwed. They're not beating the Penguins or Bruins in a seven game series. I think they have a shot against the Habs.

Never mind, just saw the Habs will win the tiebreaker over Boston. Any win tomorrow.


----------



## Cam1

yourfavestoner said:


> What a terrible final day. Screw the Wild/Red Wings. I really wanted Columbus. And the Sens can't even pick up a point against the Flyers.... :roll
> 
> Sens win in regulation tomorrow or they're screwed. They're not beating the Penguins or Bruins in a seven game series. I think they have a shot against the Habs.
> 
> Never mind, just saw the Habs will win the tiebreaker over Boston. Any win tomorrow.


If they Sens need to win they should give the Bruins a two goal lead going into the third period. It's almost a guarantee the Bruins will fall apart and lose


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Hoping the Bruins win in overtime so I can go to a game...standing room tickets= $60.00/each


----------



## Zeppelin

WTF Canucks? Oilers scored 4 goals in less than 2 minutes. I'm pissed.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Can't believe it's Bruins vs Leafs. The risk:reward ratio of this is bordering on insane for me, personally. It will be unreal when Boston wins...but if they lose...soul-crushing. Not sure how I'm going to handle the stress.

...why the **** do I even watch playoff hockey? The way it makes me feel isn't even enjoyable, it's torture. I care too much.


----------



## yourfavestoner

yourfavestoner said:


> What a terrible final day. Screw the Wild/Red Wings. I really wanted Columbus. And the Sens can't even pick up a point against the Flyers.... :roll
> 
> Sens win in regulation tomorrow or they're screwed. They're not beating the Penguins or Bruins in a seven game series. I think they have a shot against the Habs.
> 
> Never mind, just saw the Habs will win the tiebreaker over Boston. Any win tomorrow.


Woohoo! Bring on the Habs


----------



## Cam1

I'm a little nervous, the Leafs have a lot of heart and will be hungry. I've seen flashes of this in the Bruins this year, but their effort level has been very inconsistent, nothing like 2011. Hopefully a series against the Leafs will wake them up. Good to see Lucic back to his old self in the last 3 games. We better see Doug Hamilton in there or I will be very upset. He's been great but is receiving the Julien rookie treatment. They need his offense more than McQuaid or Ference IMO. 

I'm so excited, so many good match ups in the first round.


----------



## Cam1

Draft Lottery tonight, I hope Tampa can land the first pick and take Jones. That team has so much young talent in the system, they need another talented d-man to play with Hedman. They're my second favorite team.


----------



## Ape in space

About bloody time the Leafs made the playoffs. I wonder what new and innovative ways they'll come up with to disappoint me this time.


----------



## Cam1

Yes, play Daugavins and Thornton over Peverly and Soderberg and bench Hamilton in favor of Ference, Redden, and McQuaid. It's not like this team can't score or anything. Sigh.


----------



## Miss Maple

Canada's game against Denmark was pretty swell. Waiting to see what Switzerland is like this year in a few hours.


----------



## The Patriot

Went down to Maple Leaf Square with my buddies last night, LEAFS were incredible, some guy was so drunk he smashed his head into the glass, people were screaming, confetti everywhere, GO LEAFS GO LEAFS GO, That Play off win last night was so incredibly thrilling. 

I remember how disappointed I was with the game 1 loss, been rooting for them all year and trusted they would make it into the playoffs I had faith but than they lost their last regular season game and I cringed, knew they had issues that would affect them. 

Absolutely thrilled that they worked everything out from that first game, came back better, beautiful goals by Kessel and Van Riemsdyk whew that was a game, watching The Habs game now, right now I'm hoping the Habs pull out another win over Ottawa, don't care, I actually like the Habs, at least Carey Price like his style.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Kinda random, possibly OT question. I was just thinking about this the other day. Had there not been that whole season 2004-2005 lockout, who do you think would have won that year's Stanley Cup? This was the year after Tampa Bay won it, and the year before Carolina won it.

I don't know if anybody wants to take a stab at this question, though...


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Shawn Burr


Mark Wotton


----------



## intheshadows

Tommy Soderstrom


----------



## The Patriot

BlazingLazer said:


> Kinda random, possibly OT question. I was just thinking about this the other day. Had there not been that whole season 2004-2005 lockout, who do you think would have won that year's Stanley Cup? This was the year after Tampa Bay won it, and the year before Carolina won it.
> 
> I don't know if anybody wants to take a stab at this question, though...


I'll take a Stab at it and venture The Detroit Red Wings, that's just my feeling, remember later on before 2009 they were winning back to back so I think they could have taken it.


----------



## vancouver

Fire Vigneault. 
Trade Lou or Schneider.
Get rid of Ballard and his ridiculous cap hit


Keep, Sedins, Kesler, Burrows, Hansen, Higgins, Lappiere, Kassian..... All other forwards gone.

Keep, Edler, Hamhuis, Garrison, Bieksa, Tanev


Basically the same core, but we need better supplementary players and we need younger talent too. Make some big trades if you have too.


----------



## Zeppelin

vancouver said:


> Fire Vigneault.
> Trade Lou or Schneider.
> Get rid of Ballard and his ridiculous cap hit
> 
> Keep, Sedins, Kesler, Burrows, Hansen, Higgins, Lappiere, Kassian..... All other forwards gone.
> 
> Keep, Edler, Hamhuis, Garrison, Bieksa, Tanev
> 
> Basically the same core, but we need better supplementary players and we need younger talent too. Make some big trades if you have too.


I pretty much agree with this. The only thing is, we were not able to score in the playoofs at all. And the penalties killed us. So I would be ok with trading a few of those forwards if we get better ones in return (as long as it isn't the Sedins, I like them to much to see them on another team)


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> Tommy Soderstrom


Ha, I remember him from being the backup with the Islanders during the 1995-96 season, which was the first season I started following hockey.

Lonny Bohonos.


----------



## BlazingLazer

The Patriot said:


> I'll take a Stab at it and venture The Detroit Red Wings, that's just my feeling, remember later on before 2009 they were winning back to back so I think they could have taken it.


Interesting, because that lockout season was right in between two "new" teams winning the cup, and then with Anaheim winning the year after. That's definitely not a bad answer, and interesting since that was right in between the period gap of the Wings winning their most recent Stanley Cup and the one they won before that. Seemed like the Wings were transitional at that point too.

I personally couldn't come up with an answer when I first thought of this.


----------



## Jay-Son

BlazingLazer said:


> Kinda random, possibly OT question. I was just thinking about this the other day. Had there not been that whole season 2004-2005 lockout, who do you think would have won that year's Stanley Cup? This was the year after Tampa Bay won it, and the year before Carolina won it.
> 
> I don't know if anybody wants to take a stab at this question, though...


I actually think it might've been the Flyers year in 2004-05, Esche was playing quite well the prior season, the Sharks also were fantastic.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Ha, I remember him from being the backup with the Islanders during the 1995-96 season, which was the first season I started following hockey.


The debut of those weird (but not bad) fishstick jerseys.


----------



## intheshadows

BlazingLazer said:


> Lonny Bohonos.


Peter Tanglinetti


----------



## intheshadows

Anybody else see those new uniform unveilings? I really like Dallas'.


----------



## Cam1

Tuukka is playing unreal right now, that OT was fun. 3-0!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

intheshadows said:


> Anybody else see those new uniform unveilings? I really like Dallas'.


I love them, as well. Great colour scheme, I love that they got rid of the gold, and I love how traditional they look. Very sharp.

I can't believe the Bruins are a win away from the Cup final again...the fact that they won the Cup in 2011 still hasn't fully sunk in yet, and they're close to doing it again? Uh..okay! :clap


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> I love them, as well. Great colour scheme, I love that they got rid of the gold, and I love how traditional they look. Very sharp.
> 
> I can't believe the Bruins are a win away from the Cup final again...the fact that they won the Cup in 2011 still hasn't fully sunk in yet, and they're close to doing it again? Uh..okay! :clap


Ever since that epic comeback in game 7 they have looked unstopable. They remind me of how the Kings played during the playoffs last year.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Ever since that epic comeback in game 7 they have looked unstopable. They remind me of how the Kings played during the playoffs last year.


It helps to have Tuukka playing like Quick did last year(and this year, too).

I've been waiting almost 10 years to see Tuukka get the attention and respect he's now getting. As a former goalie in my youth, watching Tuukka play nets is like...goalie porn.

Add him to Bergy...Krejci...Horton...Lucic...Marchy...Chara...they do look unstoppable. Chicago is pretty deep, too...but I think the Bruins can score on Crawford.


----------



## CoastalSprite

RIP Kristians Pelss. Just tragic..


----------



## vancouver

Hearing Tortorella is going to be _our_ (Nucks) next coach...  ... GET IT DONE GILLIS!


----------



## Cam1

Bruins looking to trade Seguin, Canucks shopping Schneider... Strange rumors today.


----------



## Cam1

Draft day, yay.


----------



## Cam1

I totally called Mackinnon-Barkov-Jones. Yay, I'm glad the lightening will land Seth Jones, I really like Tampa.


----------



## Cam1

Or not.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Guys, guys, know what the Nucks should do? Fire MG and hire Brian Burke!! 

Burke and Tortorella combo. In Vancouver. The entertainment value would be through the roof :lol

Seriously FU Gillis. I've lost all faith. I think an aneurysm is starting to form.


----------



## Cam1

CoastalSprite said:


> Guys, guys, know what the Nucks should do? Fire MG and hire Brian Burke!!
> 
> Burke and Tortorella combo. In Vancouver. The entertainment value would be through the roof :lol
> 
> Seriously FU Gillis. I've lost all faith. I think an aneurysm is starting to form.


Yeah, after screwing with his head non stop for two years they keep him and trade Scheider, the hell? Do they have any good goalie prospects? Hopefully Horvat ends up being worth it for them.


----------



## The Patriot

Great Day for the My Leafs, even though we didn't get Max Domi we got a Fredrick Gauthier who's bigger than Mat Sundin was when he was drafted, guys got a few years but he's going to be a solid center man, we have also acquired Dave Bolland from The Black Hawks. So Cory Schneider goes to the Devils for an 8th round pick and Gilis still can't move Luongo. 

Dan Bylsma will be coaching against his star players Sidney Crosby and Evengi Malkin in the 2015 Olympics that's got to be awkward, lol Dan Bylsma will coach team USA, Seth Jones goes to The Nashville Predators and #1 Nathan Mackinnon goes to The Colorado Avalanche, in his first year as an NHL Head Coach Patrick Roy gets a #1 Draft pick. 


Go LEAFS GO :clap:clap


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, after screwing with his head non stop for two years they keep him and trade Scheider, the hell? Do they have any good goalie prospects? Hopefully Horvat ends up being worth it for them.


They do have a goalie named Eddie Lack, who is supposed to be good.

And the Canucks do get a top 10 pick and cap space so that's good for them


----------



## CoastalSprite

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, after screwing with his head non stop for two years they keep him and trade Scheider, the hell? Do they have any good goalie prospects? Hopefully Horvat ends up being worth it for them.


Lu just put his Vancouver home for sale a few days ago too.. :blank I'm going to really miss Cory 



the cheat said:


> They do have a goalie named Eddie Lack, who is supposed to be good.
> 
> And the Canucks do get a top 10 pick and cap space so that's good for them


True, and down the line Joe Cannata. But I'm not sure if Lack is ready to even backup yet. I just hope we don't end up with _no _#1 goalie at all by the end of this.


----------



## Cam1

I wonder if the Canucks will be interested in Khudobin?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> True, and down the line Joe Cannata. But I'm not sure if Lack is ready to even backup yet. I just hope we don't end up with _no _#1 goalie at all by the end of this.


He better get ready! :b He's 25 now and has played 99 AHL games with very good numbers. Surely he can make 20-25 starts next year. 

And maybe this whole thing will help Luongo with the pressure of playing in Vancouver. He'll get a lot of fan love, I think.


----------



## CoastalSprite

the cheat said:


> He better get ready! :b He's 25 now and has played 99 AHL games with very good numbers. Surely he can make 20-25 starts next year.
> 
> And maybe this whole thing will help Luongo with the pressure of playing in Vancouver. He'll get a lot of fan love, I think.


I'd think so too, but for some reason the Canucks brass hadn't shown any indication that he'll be taking that step.

He already gets love- Lu's been wonderfully professional through this whole circus. That's partly why I'm glad Torts is our coach, and sort of hoping Burkie will be our GM... With those guys, there should be about half the spotlight on our players :lol I don't understand how Lu wouldn't be put off or bitter though, if only covertly... There's going to be a lot of relationship mending to do.


----------



## The Patriot

Tim Thomas is discussing plans to come back to the NHL. What team do you predict will want him? How I imagine Tim Thomas on his return: "Sure I'm 39, but Canadians age twice as fast with their socialist health care, so I should be fine" 

My Prediction is that he may end up with a two year deal with The Flyers. I feel everyone deserves a second chance, that if he's learn't from the Chick a Fila and White House debacles and he's honestly sincere and shows that he has matured and isn't going to be an NHL Drama Queen I say hey he shows us through his actions and words that he's a new Tim Thomas. 


So what are your thoughts on Tim Thomas wanting to come back?


----------



## Cam1

Huh, from the sounds of it Vinny Lecavalier is very interested in the Bruins. They may not be able to give him as much money as other teams, but I would absolutely love it if he came to Boston as Horton's replacement. I think the Bruins would have to buyout Peverley (which I hope happens anyways).

ETA: Or the Flyers, ugh. It's kinda funny, the Flyers always get under his skin from what I've seen. Couple fights against them this past season too.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Huh, from the sounds of it Vinny Lecavalier is very interested in the Bruins. They may not be able to give him as much money as other teams, but I would absolutely love it if he came to Boston as Horton's replacement. I think the Bruins would have to buyout Peverley (which I hope happens anyways).
> 
> ETA: Or the Flyers, ugh. It's kinda funny, the Flyers always get under his skin from what I've seen. Couple fights against them this past season too.


Vincent Lecavalier agrees to join Flyers on multi-year deal - Veteran forward bought out by Lightning last week


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Vincent Lecavalier agrees to join Flyers on multi-year deal - Veteran forward bought out by Lightning last week


Yeah. I'm assuming you heard Tyler Bozak wants 8 years 40 million.... what do you think of that? Seems like a bit much.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Yeah. I'm assuming you heard Tyler Bozak wants 8 years 40 million.... what do you think of that? Seems like a bit much.


 Like Brian Burke once said in Vancouver "if he wants that much money, I will personally pack his bags and drive him to the airport.

" I didn't know scoring 53 goals in 238 games merits a $$5 million a year contract? The Leafs will probably have to buy him out if they go through with it and its long term.


----------



## Cam1

The Leafs bought out Komisarek from his 5 year/22.5 million dollar contract just before the Flyers signed Vinny to a 5 year/22.5 million dollar contract...

Wonder if they had a similar offer on the table for him.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> The Leafs bought out Komisarek from his 5 year/22.5 million dollar contract just before the Flyers signed Vinny to a 5 year/22.5 million dollar contract...
> 
> Wonder if they had a similar offer on the table for him.


Since Bozak's a UFA, they don't have to sign him. I'd use 2nd & buyout Liles, Phaneuf's in his last year too


----------



## Cam1

From the sounds of it Bergeron and Tuukka want long term contracts around 7m, not sure how the Bruins are going to replace the loss of Horton - might not be able to. Strange to hear Horton say he's not interested in returning and wants to join a small market team with little media attention. Looks like Columbus or one of the Florida teams for him. Hopefully one of Spooner, Knight, Caron, or Khokalachev can step up and fill in for him next year, though I'm not sure what to expect from any of them. Spooner looked okay in the few games he played this year for Boston. Soderberg is also an option...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> From the sounds of it Bergeron and Tuukka want long term contracts around 7m, not sure how the Bruins are going to replace the loss of Horton - might not be able to. Strange to hear Horton say he's not interested in returning and wants to join a small market team with little media attention. Looks like Columbus or one of the Florida teams for him. Hopefully one of Spooner, Knight, Caron, or Khokalachev can step up and fill in for him next year, though I'm not sure what to expect from any of them. Spooner looked okay in the few games he played this year for Boston. Soderberg is also an option...


Better get Tuukka done first, Bergy still has a year on his deal and he's not going anywhere really. I hope Tuukka can "accept" something a little over $6 million.
Bobrovsky just got 2 years for $5.6 million...and he won the Vezina.

I still can't believe there's no buzz on moving Krejci. Boston could get so much for him...and move Seguin to the top line, like he needs to be.


----------



## Cam1

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=676555&navid=nhl:topheads

Wow... Not sure about any of the younger players the B's got in return, will have to look 'em up. I sure hope they are worth it. Seguin and Benn playing together, great players for the Stars to build around. I like Eriksson actually, but I hate to see Seguin go. Peverley gone too, that's over 9m cap space freed up...

ETA: Joe Morrow looks promising. Mat Fraser is 22 and scored 37 goals in the AHL last year. Hope they pan out.


----------



## Cam1

Also, Loui Eriksson is supposedly one of the best two-way wingers in the league, on the same line as Bergeron? Good luck to anyone having to face them, with Chara on the ice too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

This trade will be a mistake...but not for a few more years. Tyler Seguin will never live up to his hype, by playing on the wing. He will be a very dynamic centre for Dallas.

I'm happy to be getting a player like Loui Eriksson, though. Arguably the most under-rated player in the NHL. And now Boston has cap space to sign Rask and get another top 6 forward.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> This trade will be a mistake...but not for a few more years. Tyler Seguin will never live up to his hype, by playing on the wing. He will be a very dynamic centre for Dallas.
> 
> I'm happy to be getting a player like Loui Eriksson, though. Arguably the most under-rated player in the NHL. And now Boston has cap space to sign Rask and get another top 6 forward.


Yeah, who do you think they go after? Clarkson kinda scares me for some reason, like he might get a big contract and go back to his old self. Hopefully not though (if they do sign him). It's really too bad Horton doesn't want to come back. I wonder if they'd go after Iginila after what he did to them this year, or if he'd even be interested.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, who do you think they go after? Clarkson kinda scares me for some reason, like he might get a big contract and go back to his old self. Hopefully not though (if they do sign him). It's really too bad Horton doesn't want to come back. I wonder if they'd go after Iginila after what he did to them this year, or if he'd even be interested.


"Knowing" Chiarelli, they probably don't get anyone. He'd probably prefer to use Caron and Spooner to start the season.

But really, it depends on what they sign Rask for. I don't want Clarkson unless it's for under $5 million/year. Maybe Iginla...


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> "Knowing" Chiarelli, they probably don't get anyone. He'd probably prefer to use Caron and Spooner to start the season.
> 
> But really, it depends on what they sign Rask for. I don't want Clarkson unless it's for under $5 million/year. Maybe Iginla...


Yeah, I think Reilly Smith might have a good shot of making the team too. I like that he doesn't overpay guys on free agent day like so many other teams do. Matt Fraser and Rob Flick (guy they traded Sauve for - seems similar to Zach Smith) could make decent 4th line types next year as well, if they want to move Paille up to the third line. I'm all for Iginla on a short contract, but if not the best bet is probably to see what some of these young guys can do, and if they need to make a trade at the deadline they have plenty of pieces to get it done.


----------



## Cam1

Iginla! Hopefully for real this time


----------



## CoastalSprite

Alfie  How could this happen?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> Alfie  How could this happen?


Being from the area, it is very surreal that he left! Not sure Detroit has much of a better chance at the Cup than Ottawa does...

Iggy to Boston! And only $1.8 million against this years cap...gotta think that means Chia-pet isn't done. Likely looking for another top 9 forward on a one year deal.


----------



## CoastalSprite

The deal is 5.5 mill with 2 mill bonus for one year. I'd have expected Ottawa to offer $4.5 mill with the same bonuses. It's not that big a difference and the Sens are looking good. No bitterness though and I like Detroit... Just ugh. Alfie feels like half the team.

I hope he'll return after to be their assistant GM or something..

Edit: Sh-t it just occurred to me, what could this mean for the Sedins? If Alfie could be separated from the Sens, so could the twins from us :afr Fml this hasn't been a good day for me on the hockey front.

Edit2: WTF the deal is actually 3.5 + 2 in bonuses... Yeah idk anymore what happened..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> The deal is 5.5 mill with 2 mill bonus for one year. I'd have expected Ottawa to offer $4.5 mill with the same bonuses. It's not that big a difference and the Sens are looking good. No bitterness though and I like Detroit... Just ugh. Alfie feels like half the team.
> 
> I hope he'll return after to be their assistant GM or something..
> 
> Edit: Sh-t it just occurred to me, what could this mean for the Sedins? If Alfie could be separated from the Sens, so could the twins from us :afr Fml this hasn't been a good day for me on the hockey front.


...imagine what you could get for them, though? Ottawa got nothing for Alfie. It's going to be weird with Ottawa and Detroit in the same division next year.

I've definitely been through something like it, with the Ray Bourque trade to Colorado. The difference being Boston was on the verge of being extremely terrible, while Ottawa is improving.


----------



## CoastalSprite

No we are not trading the Sedins, ever, and I will hate MG for the rest of forever if he does it. They have just been too good to our community and organization for that... unless they themselves want it. The Nucks are going to go through some pretty nasty years so that's not too unlikely I guess.


----------



## The Patriot

Hey Great news Bruins fans here, The Bruins have locked up Tuuka Rask to an 8-year, $56M contract. Now all you guys have to do is Stay calm and Bergeron, lets wait and find out what happens with Bergeron. Love The Moves The Leafs have made but I'm worried about David Clarkson, who is being promised more by The Oilers, they've already gotten David Perron and a 2014 second round draft pick I hope that The Leafs will make a counter offer. Congrats though Bruins fans on keeping Rask.


----------



## Cam1

Woah, Kovalchuck just retired. That's surprising...


----------



## intheshadows

Those Russians are a flaky bunch.

Burmistrov's gone. On one hand, the team didn't use him right. On the other hand, he wasn't a favourite player.


----------



## intheshadows

Cam1 said:


> Woah, Kovalchuck just retired. That's surprising...


He could've got 600, maybe 700 goals if he stayed.


----------



## intheshadows

Is it weird to go to a sporting goods store, try on a jersey and cap, and pretend to be drafted?


----------



## The Patriot

More great news for Bruins fans, The Team has also signed Patrice Bergeron to an 8 year contract, Patrice and Rask showed their value this year.


----------



## Esugi78

intheshadows said:


> Those Russians are a flaky bunch.
> 
> Burmistrov's gone. On one hand, the team didn't use him right. On the other hand, he wasn't a favourite player.


Some people doesn't like living outside of their country, it's as easy as that, and Kovalchuk have made a crap load of money, and the Russian league while not as wealthy as the NHL still have a very good salary especially for the top players


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Reports are Kovalchuk could earn between $15 and $20 million a year in the KHL...and no taxes.


----------



## mr hoang

I'm sure the money didn't hurt to help his decision. But who knows maybe his family wasn't happy here, and felt home sick. Things could change just like that, even tho he committed to that long term deal. I think it was always at the back of his mind to go home. Playing there during the lockout made him realize it for sure. Gotta feel for new jersey.


----------



## Esugi78

What happened to Erik Johnson? I stopped following him after he's out of the Blues so I'm surprised when he's only got 4 assists despite playing 31 games for the season ... he's a puck handling D-man so he must be at least a 2nd line PP and according to his TOI he's getting enough minutes... what gives??


----------



## intheshadows

http://www.thehockeynews.com/articl...oews-brings-Stanley-Cup-home-to-Winnipeg.html


----------



## Cam1

Sweet, 2 games against both Vancouver and Chicago, love SCF rematches.


ETA: Oh every non-conference team is played twice. Cool.


----------



## CoastalSprite

"Thank you guys, I love you." Pavel Bure just now at the Canucks summer summit, to the Nucks owners, MG, and the fans. Bawwww









Torts is such a suck-up lol.

Asked if he ever made a player cry before, Torts says yes :lol


----------



## Cam1

Zach Hamill to the Canucks lol.


----------



## Russell P

Esugi78 said:


> What happened to Erik Johnson? I stopped following him after he's out of the Blues so I'm surprised when he's only got 4 assists despite playing 31 games for the season ... he's a puck handling D-man so he must be at least a 2nd line PP and according to his TOI he's getting enough minutes... what gives??


Hes a bust. Former #1 pick...


----------



## Wanderluster

....Oilers! A few depth trades and a coaching change might actually help us break top 20. I've ruled out the playoffs in my lifetime though. /jaded fan


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Wanderluster said:


> ....Oilers! A few depth trades and a coaching change might actually help us break top 20. I've ruled out the playoffs in my lifetime though. /jaded fan


Wait til the core is between 22 and 25 years old...the cap goes up...add some vets, some winners, and a top flight goalie...Oilers will win the Western Conference at least once in the next 6 to 10 years, and perhaps a Cup.


----------



## intheshadows

Isn't it ironic that Blake Wheeler was drafted by the Coyotes, who were the old Winnipeg Jets? Also I wonder if his nickname is Wheels.


----------



## intheshadows

Dog days of summer... The biggest news right now is the 25th anniversary of the Gretzky trade.


----------



## Zeppelin

I'm confused, I have no clue who our goalie is? I thought Loungo was going to leave the Canucks?


----------



## Claudia87

New to the forum, so let me profess my undying love for the Devils here. I'm really struggling since they didn't make the playoffs in such a short season. And with the interesting trades and and *ahem* certain players RETIRING mid contract, I'm ready to see what these guys can do with all the changes. Come on October!


----------



## Cam1

Jose Theodore.....? Why would the Bruins sign him? Chad Johnson is Rask's back up and Svedberg and Malcolm Subban will be sharing the goal in Providence. Makes no sense. He was so bad last year they would be better off with Svedberg if something happened to Rask or Johnson. Chances are he's the third goalie in Providence and hardly plays.



Zeppelin said:


> I'm confused, I have no clue who our goalie is? I thought Loungo was going to leave the Canucks?


That whole situations was really strange. Two years of being dangled on the trade market (and all the drama) then out of nowhere they trade Schneider away at the draft and decide to keep Luongo as the number one. Hopefully Luongo can find his game from before the 2011 SCF.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I'm so glad Ralph Krueger is part of Team Canada this time around.. maybe this time the Swiss won't give us fits like they usually do.


----------



## CoastalSprite

This upcoming season for the Nucks is going to be so painful... I'm kind of glad I'll likely be too busy to follow most of the games :afr

Why the hell are reporters constantly asking Lu about coming back to Vancouver? Seriously. How do you feel about it now? What about now? And now? How about now? God gtfo..

He doesn't want to come back, but he is a professional so he will give it 100% while he _is _here. Not every athlete has to be jumping with joy and bursting with honour to be wearing a Van uniform. It's like reporters are fishing for bipolar answers.


----------



## Yer Blues

intheshadows said:


> Isn't it ironic that Blake Wheeler was drafted by the Coyotes, who were the old Winnipeg Jets? Also I wonder if his nickname is Wheels.


I think I went to the last regular season WHA game at the old barn. I've never seen a game at the MTS centre. It was finished a couple of months after I moved out to Vancouver Island.


----------



## Cam1

1 month until the first regular season game between Toronto and Montreal (can't wait to watch this one), and only a couple weeks until we have some preseason games to watch. So excited to see the Bruins with Eriksson and Iginla in there, also hoping Matt Fraser has a good preseason and earns a third line spot - supposed to be Lucic-esque from what I have heard.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I can't help but be endeared when Burkie refers to our Canadian teams, like tennis/rugby, with "_we_". Listening to his interview(s) with Scotty Rintoul right now... I hope they get to the rumours with Calgary.. :blank Man I hope he gets the job. Burke and Torts in the division will make this season amazing for me on the soap opera front :lol


----------



## Eimaj

Let's Go Flyers!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> I can't help but be endeared when Burkie refers to our Canadian teams, like tennis/rugby, with "_we_". Listening to his interview(s) with Scotty Rintoul right now... I hope they get to the rumours with Calgary.. :blank Man I hope he gets the job. Burke and Torts in the division will make this season amazing for me on the soap opera front :lol


I love Brian Burke.  Well, assuming Dougie Hamilton turns into what I think he will. Good luck to your Canucks this year...I think you guys should challenge for one of the 3 automatic seeds in your division.

I have a $20 bet with a buddy(Leafs fan) that Boston wins the Atlantic division. He says no. Also, a $20 bet that Toronto doesn't make the playoff, as well as a $20 bet that Iginla gets 40 points. He says 39 or under lol...

And a $30 bet with my friend that Iginla gets 30+ goals...he says under.

Can't wait for hockey.


----------



## Nunuc

Eimaj said:


> Let's Go Flyers!


Bring it on, lil' babbies...:lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Dear Hockey Gods,

If you could just let all the Bruins stay relatively healthy this year, especially late in the season and into the playoffs, I'd be grateful. Notice how I'm not asking for it, just saying I'd be grateful. I am aware I used up my "One time and I'll never ask for anything again" on the 2004 Red Sox.

Sincerely,

the cheat


----------



## Eimaj

Nunuc said:


> Bring it on, lil' babbies...:lol


Last time I checked it was the Flyers who have the Penguins number. Bringing up crying is not going to work for you. Pens have the biggest baby in the league. You know who I am talking about.


----------



## Eimaj

Can someone tell me what these new divisions are called and how they break down?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Eimaj said:


> Last time I checked it was the Flyers who have the Penguins number. Bringing up crying is not going to work for you. Pens have the biggest baby in the league. You know who I am talking about.


1975


----------



## CoastalSprite

the cheat said:


> I love Brian Burke.  Well, assuming Dougie Hamilton turns into what I think he will. Good luck to your Canucks this year...I think you guys should challenge for one of the 3 automatic seeds in your division.
> 
> I have a $20 bet with a buddy(Leafs fan) that Boston wins the Atlantic division. He says no. Also, a $20 bet that Toronto doesn't make the playoff, as well as a $20 bet that Iginla gets 40 points. He says 39 or under lol...
> 
> And a $30 bet with my friend that Iginla gets 30+ goals...he says under.
> 
> Can't wait for hockey.


Well thankyou- I'm not going into the season with high expectations for the Nucks though, that's for sure. As long as Torts, Burke, and Roy deliver in their press conferences, I'll be satisfied :b

Yes, and it even starts early this year! :clap


----------



## intheshadows

Eimaj said:


> Can someone tell me what these new divisions are called and how they break down?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013–14_NHL_season#Realignment


----------



## intheshadows

I've accumulated quite a bit of Jets stuff over the past two years. Check my pics out.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Ian McIntyre interviewed one of the Sedins and proposed hypothetical questions to them with regard to their status with the team. One was: If the team decided to do a rebuild, would you still want to stay? _Yes._ Why? _The team will need some older players to guide and teach the young players... they're willing to take on that role.

_I love them.. They must stay with us forever :um And ever and ever and ever! As long as they want.


----------

